# Secret Santa 2014! - Main thread



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2014)

*Rules &amp; Help*


2014: Secret Santa Rules 
(Guide) How to use Elfster
*Signs up*


Secret Santa for NAILS 2014!
SECRET SANTA 2014 sign up now open!
*Survey*


Getting to know you... each and every one of you!
*Casting*


Secret Santa &amp; Secret Santa Nails 2014 Sugar Plum Fairy Central Casting Call and Lounge 
*Reveals*


Secret Santa 2014 Reveals


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice. ****naughty*** Pay no attention to that man behind the green curtain! He lies .


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 18, 2014)

Naughty of couse


----------



## angienharry (Oct 20, 2014)

Mostly nice...hehehe.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't waiiiit! I loved this last year.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice!!!!  I lurk on MUT after all!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 26, 2014)

All signed up and ready to go! That was an extensive survey. I love filling things like that out though. 

Now to play the waiting game. I can barely stand it! I want to start shopping now! lol


----------



## MIKAGlam (Oct 26, 2014)

So excited!!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm signed up!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Oct 27, 2014)

Excited to participate for the first time in an exchange!! Signed up! (I think)


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm signing up to participate this year for the first time.  I see the rules say that the gift value should be around $25, but looking at past years' reveal threads it looks like people usually send out gifts valued at much, much more.  Some of them are 100's of dollars in value.  Is this how it works?


----------



## LadyK (Oct 29, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> I'm signing up to participate this year for the first time.  I see the rules say that the gift value should be around $25, but looking at past years' reveal threads it looks like people usually send out gifts valued at much, much more.  Some of them are 100's of dollars in value.  Is this how it works?


A lot of people save up points and coupons as well as shopping big Christmas sales.  I have been saving some Birchbox points and some deluxe samples that I know are popular but I won't use.  There are also a lot of people who add unused and unopened items from their personal stash.  This along with homemade items makes it look a lot bigger.  And then you have people who just blow the budget, haha.  

Don't worry, no one is expecting more than a 25$ gift.  I think the most fun of the exchange is shopping for someone else!


----------



## Shalott (Oct 29, 2014)

Question: I'm intensely curious to know, how are the partners assigned? Is it through a random generator, or chosen based on some secret formula?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't make a difference, other than to my curiosity! I just thought I'd ask now instead of after the assignments are made, so it didn't look like I wanted to be rid of my giftee. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Question: I'm intensely curious to know, how are the partners assigned? Is it through a random generator, or chosen based on some secret formula?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't make a difference, other than to my curiosity! I just thought I'd ask now instead of after the assignments are made, so it didn't look like I wanted to be rid of my giftee. :lol:


It's through Elster, it automatically does the picking.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's through Elster, it automatically does the picking.


Oh, nice! Okay, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> A lot of people save up points and coupons as well as shopping big Christmas sales.  I have been saving some Birchbox points and some deluxe samples that I know are popular but I won't use.  There are also a lot of people who add unused and unopened items from their personal stash.  This along with homemade items makes it look a lot bigger.  And then you have people who just blow the budget, haha.
> 
> Don't worry, no one is expecting more than a 25$ gift.  I think the most fun of the exchange is shopping for someone else!


Ok, thanks.  I love shopping for other people, but looking at those reveal threads was intimidating.  It almost seems like everyone is trying to go over the top and out-do everyone else.  I was considering backing out of participating because I don't want my giftee to be disappointed if I don't send tons and tons of stuff like everyone else seems to.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 30, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Ok, thanks.  I love shopping for other people, but looking at those reveal threads was intimidating.  It almost seems like everyone is trying to go over the top and out-do everyone else.  I was considering backing out of participating because I don't want my giftee to be disappointed if I don't send tons and tons of stuff like everyone else seems to.


Please don't feel intimidated!!! I highly encourage you to participate. Everyone is SO thoughtful and considerate. I think there was a bad apple or two who never sent a present at all, or who couldn't be bothered to thank their Santa. It appears that Zadi is trying her best to prevent this from recurring. (Hence the participation requirements, etc.) However, it's really the best time of year on this forum because it brings us together. I've never heard of anyone being disappointed by a present. Personally, you could send me anything and I'd be thrilled. It's not really what I receive that matters. I participate mostly because I love watching everyone else get excited and sharing in their excitement.


----------



## Shalott (Oct 30, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Ok, thanks.  I love shopping for other people, but looking at those reveal threads was intimidating.  It almost seems like everyone is trying to go over the top and out-do everyone else.  I was considering backing out of participating because I don't want my giftee to be disappointed if I don't send tons and tons of stuff like everyone else seems to.


What I've gotten from reading the past threads is that the participants in Secret Santa, really, _really_ love giving gifts. ♥ Myself, included. I have no expectations as to what I receive, just about anything will be cause for much celebration. :wizard:   But not only am I excited to see what my Santa chooses for me, I am giddy with anticipation of finally, FINALLY being able to shop for makeup gifts! None of the women, or men, in my family wear makeup and I don't have many close friends who do either. So this is probably the most exciting gift exchange I have ever been able to participate in! :w00t:


----------



## Jwls750 (Oct 30, 2014)

My wish list is linked in my signature!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Please don't feel intimidated!!! I highly encourage you to participate. Everyone is SO thoughtful and considerate. I think there was a bad apple or two who never sent a present at all, or who couldn't be bothered to thank their Santa. It appears that Zadi is trying her best to prevent this from recurring. (Hence the participation requirements, etc.) However, it's really the best time of year on this forum because it brings us together. I've never heard of anyone being disappointed by a present. Personally, you could send me anything and I'd be thrilled. It's not really what I receive that matters. I participate mostly because I love watching everyone else get excited and sharing in their excitement.





Shalott said:


> What I've gotten from reading the past threads is that the participants in Secret Santa, really, _really_ love giving gifts. ♥ Myself, included. I have no expectations as to what I receive, just about anything will be cause for much celebration. :wizard:   But not only am I excited to see what my Santa chooses for me, I am giddy with anticipation of finally, FINALLY being able to shop for makeup gifts! None of the women, or men, in my family wear makeup and I don't have many close friends who do either. So this is probably the most exciting gift exchange I have ever been able to participate in! :w00t:


Thank you so much, both of you, for your replies.  I am excited about participating and excited to have an excuse to do more shopping.  Also, one of the things I love about giving gifts is wrapping them in unusual/creative/unique ways, so I'm also looking forward to being able to do that for whoever my giftee is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Oct 30, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Thank you so much, both of you, for your replies.  I am excited about participating and excited to have an excuse to do more shopping.  Also, one of the things I love about giving gifts is wrapping them in unusual/creative/unique ways, so I'm also looking forward to being able to do that for whoever my giftee is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooooh, now I am intrigued by wrapping.  I am not good at wrapping things so tend to go with the tissue paper and ribbon style.  I may have more time this year to look for cute wrapping paper and bows.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 30, 2014)

@@zadidoll Is there a way on Elfster to choose US only or International swap?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## chaostheory (Oct 31, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@zadidoll Is there a way on Elfster to choose US only or International swap?


If we can't do it on Elfster, is there another way to chose this option elsewhere?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 2, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> If we can't do it on Elfster, is there another way to chose this option elsewhere?


I'm curious myself. I want to be US only, and I guess if I can't be then I need to drop out.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 2, 2014)

I am also interested in only shipping to the US.  Hopefully next year I will be able to do international but for now it's too pricey.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 2, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Ooooh, now I am intrigued by wrapping. I am not good at wrapping things so tend to go with the tissue paper and ribbon style. I may have more time this year to look for cute wrapping paper and bows.


I had such a GREAT time wrapping your gifts last year! Wrapping is totally my game!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 2, 2014)

Advanced apologies to my Santee, I am the world's worst gift wrapper so your presets will come one of three ways: Looking like a toddler did it (I did), in bags of varying sizes (my go to), wrapped by a professional (yeah). Or maybe a combination of the above. :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I had such a GREAT time wrapping your gifts last year! Wrapping is totally my game!


The gifts you wrapped were super cute!  Every time I think of your gift I think of the Oprah pic and hear her saying:  "And YOU get a lipgloss!"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2014)

If you have already signed up &amp; *do not* want to ship internationally, please let us know by posting in the sign up thread. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134744-secret-santa-2014-sign-up-now-open/

If you haven't signed up yet, make sure you let us know if you want to ship internationally or not when you make your 'I signed up!' post. 

Any questions, let one of the organizers know.  :santa:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm excited! I already have things stashed aside for my giftee (assuming those things suit them, when I am assigned to them) and I am so ready to do some shopping!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm super excited too!  I've never participated in anything like this - can't wait!  I have some questions but can someone pm me who doesn't mind answering a bunch of elfster questions, or can someone tell me the names of the mods running this?  I'm kind of stuck in elfster, but I'm past the sign up and started my wishlist and it has my BB019 nickname, etc.  But I now I'm stuck with what to do, how to get my wished items on the list (they aren't offered on elfster?).  Anyway, I'm confused! :blink:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 4, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm super excited too!  I've never participated in anything like this - can't wait!  I have some questions but can someone pm me who doesn't mind answering a bunch of elfster questions, or can someone tell me the names of the mods running this?  I'm kind of stuck in elfster, but I'm past the sign up and started my wishlist and it has my BB019 nickname, etc.  But I now I'm stuck with what to do, how to get my wished items on the list (they aren't offered on elfster?).  Anyway, I'm confused! :blink:


You can PM me with your questions if you'd like!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

BB019 said:


> But I now I'm stuck with what to do, how to get my wished items on the list (they aren't offered on elfster?).


I can help with that!  I'm posting this here because I think this is something that needs to be answered in public.  I don't think I've bothered searching for a single item because I use links and text.  If you have a url, click on the Link tab (next to Search) on the Add to Wishlist page, paste the url in, click the Attach button, and edit as desired (tip:  if there's a specific shade/size/scent/flavor/etc. you want, edit at this point because you may or may not be able to change it later).  If you don't have a url, click on the text page and type away!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll admit my wishlist kind of sucks, because the number one thing I want to try is various Indies (makeup, bath and body, etc) and it's more a "SEND ME THINGS YOU LOVE" kind of year for me! I hope someone gets me who will enjoy that, don't want to cause anyone anxiety! But I did put on some specific things in case I get a person who isn't into indies and/or doesn't like the flexibility.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'll admit my wishlist kind of sucks, because the number one thing I want to try is various Indies (makeup, bath and body, etc) and it's more a "SEND ME THINGS YOU LOVE" kind of year for me! I hope someone gets me who will enjoy that, don't want to cause anyone anxiety! But I did put on some specific things in case I get a person who isn't into indies and/or doesn't like the flexibility.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same. I "almost" feel bad for whoever gets me. My wish list is like 90% indie! I did add mainstream stuff to help them though. I am flexible but boy oh boy do I love indies.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 5, 2014)

Also: Is it ok that on my Elfster wish list I basically just said to see my MuT wish list?? I'm mostly on mobile and adding links seems like a pain. I will do it though if it's easier for my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2014)

@BB019  I'm not seeing you on the exchange list!  Are you sure you got all the way through signing up here?

http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/12211496/f0ff0c/

Or maybe you need to add your forumname to your profile?  I believe you just click "edit" under Nickname, and you can add your forumname.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Also: Is it ok that on my Elfster wish list I basically just said to see my MuT wish list?? I'm mostly on mobile and adding links seems like a pain. I will do it though if it's easier for my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you just doing this exchange and not the Nails one, too?  One of the great things about Elfster is that if you're in multiple exchanges on it, everyone can work off the same list and just click a button that indicates that something has been purchased, so it can prevent duplicate items.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Are you just doing this exchange and not the Nails one, too? One of the great things about Elfster is that if you're in multiple exchanges on it, everyone can work off the same list and just click a button that indicates that something has been purchased, so it can prevent duplicate items.


I'm only doing this one. Im not into nail polish enough to do the other one.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

Crossposting:

Hello again everyone! 

Several of you have chosen not to include your address on Elfster. This is fine, but if you don't share it on there, please PM it to me as soon as possible. We will need addresses in order to assign Santas (international vs. domestic) and to send to your Santa once you are assigned. 

Thanks!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Crossposting:
> 
> Hello again everyone!
> 
> ...


Eeps I have a question--if my address is on Elfster can other people see it?? I thought it would just be sent to my SS!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Eeps I have a question--if my address is on Elfster can other people see it?? I thought it would just be sent to my SS!!


Nope! I can because I'm listed as an 'assistant' for the group. The only people who will be able to see it are the mods that are helping &amp; the person who draws you.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Nope! I can because I'm listed as an 'assistant' for the group. The only people who will be able to see it are the mods that are helping &amp; the person who draws you.


Okay phew! That works for me as long as you mods don't go stalking me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2014)

Yaaaay, SO CLOSE! @@yousoldtheworld and @@MIKAGlam If I am your Santa, be prepared for indies! Live-action etsy is happening the weekend before the mailing deadline, and Shiro is going to be there, so I am leaving that open as an option for last-minute goodies.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2014)

So excited!  Wanted to do nails too, but I just have so many polishes at the moment.  I think one swap will be wonderful for me this time around.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I can help with that!  I'm posting this here because I think this is something that needs to be answered in public.  I don't think I've bothered searching for a single item because I use links and text.  If you have a url, click on the Link tab (next to Search) on the Add to Wishlist page, paste the url in, click the Attach button, and edit as desired (tip:  if there's a specific shade/size/scent/flavor/etc. you want, edit at this point because you may or may not be able to change it later).  If you don't have a url, click on the text page and type away!


Thanks to all - I'm catching up.  I've been having severe migraines for a couple of weeks and it hit again last night so went straight to bed shortly after I posted...I'm gonna try to make sure I'm signed up appropriately (per another poster suggesting maybe I haven't completed my registration correctly...HIGHLY LIKELY in my current state   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and then add something per this post, and try to do it before my head says no more!  again - thank you to everyone for helping me out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yaaaay, SO CLOSE! @@yousoldtheworld and @@MIKAGlam If I am your Santa, be prepared for indies! Live-action etsy is happening the weekend before the mailing deadline, and Shiro is going to be there, so I am leaving that open as an option for last-minute goodies.


Take me, take me! Universe, doooo it!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2014)

Can't join SS this year, but I love being part of the fun and chatting!  I'll also be sure to go sign up to be a Sugar Plum Fairy, so if anyone has questions (especially about indies!) I'm happy to help!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Can't join SS this year, but I love being part of the fun and chatting!  I'll also be sure to go sign up to be a Sugar Plum Fairy, so if anyone has questions (especially about indies!) I'm happy to help!


I'm sorry you can't join, but thank you for offering to provide assistance with indie brands!! I've been getting nervous because I'm not knowledgeable about Indie brands, and I certainly don't want to disappoint anyone!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 6, 2014)

I won't be participating, but if anyone has indie questions, you can PM me! I've tried quite a few brands now, so let me know if you need some guidance!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm also sitting this one out (but doing nails!) but am happy to help and I will be joyously watching all the reveals! Is there an elfie helper thread somewhere?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2014)

@@BSquared we're Sugar Plum Fairies this year!!! *Dusts off Midsummer Fairy Wings*

Here's the link!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134581-secret-santa-secret-santa-nails-2014-sugar-plum-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge


----------



## tulosai (Nov 6, 2014)

Yay so so excited to be joining the group for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 7, 2014)

I really wish I could have my SS right now! Sephora sale and The Balm has 50% off!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 7, 2014)

A little over a day until sign ups close!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you haven't already, you need to add your address on elfster or PM it to me before sign ups close. If we don't have your address, I can't match you up!

Surveys need to be complete by close of sign ups as well.

If you have a shipping preference (international or not) let us know in the sign up thread ASAP.

I'm traveling today but will be home tonight to respond to messages. If you need something sooner, ask @ or @@meaganola


----------



## LadyK (Nov 8, 2014)

Gah!  This feels like Christmas Eve and I have to wait until 8pm to open my present!  I am so excited to start shopping.  At least if I get desperate I can start stalking all of you.   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Nov 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Gah!  This feels like Christmas Eve and I have to wait until 8pm to open my present!  I am so excited to start shopping.  At least if I get desperate I can start stalking all of you.   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This describes my feelings perfectly! I cannot wait to start stalking my Santee.  :santa:  I got carried away the other night and read through about a dozen surveys just thinking about the types of things almost anyone would like. I noticed that a lot of people have nickel allergies... hehe  :blush:


----------



## Dashery (Nov 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Gah!  This feels like Christmas Eve and I have to wait until 8pm to open my present!  I am so excited to start shopping.  At least if I get desperate I can start stalking all of you.   h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Eee! I can't wait! I get this yummy, fuzzy feeling when I know someone's going to be my secret santa! And I can't wait to pick a theme for my person and wrap all the pretties. Ahh! It's the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2014)

Yessss, hurry up, I am so ready to stalk my santee, darnit...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

And just to get us in the mood because it's almost time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8

ETA:  I've been watching that video for over twenty-five years, and I grew up in the Portland area, and I *just* noticed that Run is wearing a Blazers jacket!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 8, 2014)

Well hubby wants to go out to dinner so I won't be home when sign-ups end.  Will elfster automatically alert us to our santee?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Well hubby wants to go out to dinner so I won't be home when sign-ups end.  Will elfster automatically alert us to our santee?


No, I have to go through &amp; do it all manually... My plan was to get it ready ahead of time but there are so many people who haven't completely signed up yet. 

At 8:00 I'm going to remove all the people who haven't completed the required steps &amp; then I'll work on setting up assignments. It'll probably be a few hours!

ETA: But when I'm done your assignment will show up on Elfster, yes!

ETA: I think I read your question all wrong but hopefully I still answered it haha


----------



## LadyK (Nov 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> No, I have to go through &amp; do it all manually... My plan was to get it ready ahead of time but there are so many people who haven't completely signed up yet.
> 
> At 8:00 I'm going to remove all the people who haven't completed the required steps &amp; then I'll work on setting up assignments. It'll probably be a few hours!
> 
> ...


You answered it completely.  Thank you!  Also thank you and the other admins doing SS for all your work.   :flowers:    I know it's not easy to put all this together.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2014)

Just to let folks know. Elfster doesn't allow me to transfer organizer status over to other people so I've shared my account access on Elfsters to a couple of the moderators.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

Assignments have been sent out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 8, 2014)

OMG I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT WHO I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the very first time I've been paired with someone I'd say I actually know something about even though I'm really a fairly active poster and I feel like it should have happened before now!!!

YAYAY!!!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 8, 2014)

Ah! I am so excited! Off to stalk!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

So here's the deal ladies. 

There were quite a few people who never sent me their address or didn't fill out their survey. We didn't think it was fair to extend the deadline since it's already been two weeks, but we also didn't want to necessarily leave those people out. 

If you did not complete a required step, I had to remove you from the Elfster group. Once you complete your survey and/or send me your address I will add you as a latecomer to the exchange. Then we will do a second draw between those people. 

You have until Monday 11/10/2014 at 8 PM EST to complete your sign ups if you'd still like to participate. 

NOTE: Sign ups are officially closed. This is only an option for those who have already partially signed up. 

Please PM me, @@meaganola, or @ if you have any questions. And please don't yell at us. We're doing our best to be accommodating.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

To those of you who have your assignments, happy stalking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2014)

EEEEEEE I got someone I knowwwwww


----------



## lovepink (Nov 8, 2014)

I have my assignment!  So excited to stalk!  I did some pre shopping today at World Market, and can't wait to shop my stash!

Thank you mods!

ETA: I got someone I "know" also!  And they love indies!  And she has things on her wishlist that I own/want/covet.  Can't wait to shop!

I have to come up with a plan of action though once I get over my inital excitement!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 8, 2014)

Omg!! I am so excited!!! I will absolutely LOVe shopping for my person since I know her!! Omg yes!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 8, 2014)

Woohoo. I'm off to start stalking!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

I got someone with some very interesting things on her survey/wishlist that will make this very fun! 

(Tip:  Add some permanent MAC lipsticks/eyeshadows/lipglasses, and you might be the beneficiary of my MAC empties going back to MAC one I unearth them!  And some Birchbox items!  I've been saving my points, and I want to spend them on yoooouuuuuuu!)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, if your person's address isn't listed on Elfster, I have it. Just message me when you need it!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 8, 2014)

Sooooooooo excited!  Off to stalk and shop.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I got someone with some very interesting things on her survey/wishlist that will make this very fun!
> 
> (Tip:  Add some permanent MAC lipsticks/eyeshadows/lipglasses, and you might be the beneficiary of my MAC empties going back to MAC one I unearth them!  And some Birchbox items!  I've been saving my points, and I want to spend them on yoooouuuuuuu!)


Gah MAC!  Your lady is a lucky duck!  I made sure to put some BB items on my list haha


----------



## Dashery (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmmm...coming up with a theme for this one will be difficult. I welcome the challenge!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

:santa:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134584-guide-how-to-use-elfster/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2014)

I've already decided what my girl's main gift will be, and I am so excited about it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2014)

If my Santa is looking here, I know my wishlists are a disaster and I plan to work on them tomorrow! But I really am open to nearly anything and feel free to use the secret question feature on Elfster, in the meantime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you'll get more out of my wishlist here on MUT (which you can find here!) than Elfster, I think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

And introducing the Not-Your-Santa Warehouse and Workshop!  Think of it as Freecycle for Secret Santa, although Santas pay the shipping.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134915-not-your-santa-warehouse-and-workshop-2014/


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm so excited to get started now!


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay! I didn't realize how much I missed the stalking until I got my person.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm so excited!!!! I was thinking, "oh it's so great that this person loves so many things that I love, she's gonna be so easy to shop for!" Then I realized that's true of pretty much every single person on MUT. IT'S WHY WE'RE ALL HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!  Hah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> To those of you who have your assignments, happy stalking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't seem to have an assignment.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I don't seem to have an assignment.


You should! I'll message you quick.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 8, 2014)

I just made my first (and main) purchase. I know it's early, but I knew what I wanted to get her as soon as I saw who I got, and it's from a smaller company so I wanted to make sure I'd get it early enough, before the holiday rush. YAY. And now I can get the kiddos in my class to help me with her card.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

Ugh, I think I might actually have TOO MANY IDEAS!  Time to go back to cleaning and thinking things over.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 8, 2014)

I could use a 20% off coupon at Birchbox right now!  Need to go to the code thread and refresh my memory when they become active lol.

I am going to be ordering early as I worry about TAT for some of the indie companies!  Right now in overload mode.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm sorry, how do I know who my person is???  I'm logged in to elfster, but not sure where to go to find out....I'm so excited I might have missed it!!  HELP!!  LOL!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm sorry, how do I know who my person is???  I'm logged in to elfster, but not sure where to go to find out....I'm so excited I might have missed it!!  HELP!!  LOL!!


If you go to the group page, it should be underneath the group photo (the girl in the santa hat!)  :santa:


----------



## lovepink (Nov 8, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm sorry, how do I know who my person is???  I'm logged in to elfster, but not sure where to go to find out....I'm so excited I might have missed it!!  HELP!!  LOL!!


Elfster sent me an email and when I clicked on it, it took me to the page of the person I got.

Also when you are on Elfster click on the MUT exchange and in the left hand corner by your profile it has the person you have and "mark gift as sent, send a question, message etc."

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 8, 2014)

So, just so I know when to mark my calendar, is there a particular date shipping and reveals will start for this one?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm sorry, how do I know who my person is???  I'm logged in to elfster, but not sure where to go to find out....I'm so excited I might have missed it!!  HELP!!  LOL!!


Go to the MUT Secret Santa group on Elfster.  Look on the left side of the screen.  Scroll down until you're past the Members box and see the Upcoming Exchanges ("2014 MakeupTalk Secret Santa") box.  "Your draw" = your person!

(You also should have received email from Elfster.  That will have a link directly to your person's Elfster profile!)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 8, 2014)

Got it!  OMWord I'm so excited!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

Simul everything.  I'm going to go back to cleaning now!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 8, 2014)

Dashery said:


> So, just so I know when to mark my calendar, is there a particular date shipping and reveals will start for this one?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134496-2014-secret-santa-rules/

December 15th for US.


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 8, 2014)

Come on Birchbox coupon!!! I've got pretties to buy!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 9, 2014)

Yay! I am 100% ready to get down to some shopping! This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

oh gosh I need to settle down and go to bed...I am already over $25, bahaha...but...there's a book, one of my favorites, I had to get her


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in the middle of moving, and I'm about to go sit in the spa...oh I'm going to be sad when I am out of here, but happy at the same time.  I'll be saving $400 mo/rent but giving up the spa that is open year round that almost NO ONE uses here.  And this is the only place I've ever found one so HOT.  Truly, it takes adjusting just to get in, and my tired muscles are soooooooo looking forward to that right now!

I came on here to post and ask for help from some of you tech savvy posters, but realize now that I've been sitting on my duff for a while (having dinner, shopping for my elfster!) that I am just too damned tired to learn something new right now!  Have a great night all - I repeat *I AM SO EXCITED*!!! (just a little sore and tired!)


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2014)

I need to print out my persons wishlist and survey and then take stock of coupons, points, and sales.  I have a million ideas and have to get my thoughts organized.  

Also, I forgot to log out before viewing my santee's profile so now I will be spending the next half hour clicking on as many profiles as I can.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Also, I forgot to log out before viewing my santee's profile so now I will be spending the next half hour clicking on as many profiles as I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Another perk of Elfster:  You can't tell who is looking at your list!  You can see friends and who someone is following, but most followers show up as "Secret Elves following from a gift exchange."  I think if someone is participating in an exchange you're also participating in, Elfster automatically makes them a Secret Elf, whether or not you're matched with them.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 9, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm so excited!!!! I was thinking, "oh it's so great that this person loves so many things that I love, she's gonna be so easy to shop for!" Then I realized that's true of pretty much every single person on MUT. IT'S WHY WE'RE ALL HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!  Hah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HA!  I thought the same thing!!!  My santee and I have a lot in common!!  THIS is going to be FUN!! (Why can't Ulta be open 24 hours???  You mean I have to wait until SUNDAY!!??!?!)


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 9, 2014)

So excited to shop for my Santees!

So excited that apparently at some point in the last few minutes, my happy humming turned into me singing "stalky, stalky, stalky" without my knowledge. My first clue was getting this face


----------



## wadedl (Nov 9, 2014)

So excited to start this! My Santee like so many of the same things as me!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 9, 2014)

Who should I PM to get my Santee's address (it's not on Elfster)?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Who should I PM to get my Santee's address (it's not on Elfster)?


Anyone missing an address can PM @, @, or me! 

ETA:  I believe you can also send a message to your Santee on Elfster requesting that information, and it will not be a message that shows up for everyone else to see.  Secret Q&amp;A questions *do* show up for the rest of the participants, though.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 9, 2014)

Whoever has me I am still working on the elfster wishlist. If you'd give me another 24 hours or so to work on it it would be appreciated.  With that said it's already insane long so if you want to or have started shopping that's no issue.  I just hope I'm not adding to a wishlist when my person is already done shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2014)

Woo!  I'm excited.  My santee will be fun to shop for.  Want to buy everything NAO!   Oh, I forgot how much fun SS is  :santa:


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any super stealthy stalking tips for our santees?  I tried logging out and looking at her profile, but I can't see anything.  Boo hiss!

TIA!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 9, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Does anyone have any super stealthy stalking tips for our santees?  I tried logging out and looking at her profile, but I can't see anything.  Boo hiss!
> 
> TIA!


I am wondering the same thing. I can't look at their profile when I'm logged out!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2014)

GUYS I AM SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!

And, welcome to Secret Santa season to all our first time participants!

How to stalk in-depth on MUT:

Go to their profile

Click "find content" on the right hand side of the page over the colored bar showing the number of likes

Click "by posts only" to sort and you will see everything they've written

Read

Stalk

Be a ninja

On elfster you have the option to do a "secret Q&amp;A" and ask a question that would make the answer public on your profile. Otherwise there is an anonymous PMing system.

I can't wait to see everyone's completed wishlists! Happy stalking!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 9, 2014)

I have already BLOWN through the $25 minimum, but my santee has a pretty specific wishlist, so it was easy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I still have quite a few items to add over the next few weeks, and I'm planning to do serious research for those items so that I can use lots of coupons and deals! My girl wants to get into indies and I don't even know where to start haha... off to message a sugar plum fairy! 

I am going to spoil her... SO... much..  :santa:


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 9, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> GUYS I AM SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And, welcome to Secret Santa season to all our first time participants!
> 
> ...


Yay thanks! People are mentioning logging out before looking at profiles...is there a way people can see we are stalking them?


----------



## Kelli (Nov 9, 2014)

@ there is a thing when you view your own profile you can see the last 5 people to view it. Someone mentioned, during Summer Swap, that you can turn that off, so whenever one of these comes up I am now turning that off in my "edit profile" section, so I don't accidently ruin the surprise LOL


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

I am still working on my wish list as well! I should be done by the end of today.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 9, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @ there is a thing when you view your own profile you can see the last 5 people to view it. Someone mentioned, during Summer Swap, that you can turn that off, so whenever one of these comes up I am now turning that off in my "edit profile" section, so I don't accidently ruin the surprise LOL


I think we should just all start looking at the PF of the Santa folks so we don't give away the surprise!

Will a list be posted here of participants?  Or just on Elfster.  

thanks!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2014)

@ on elfster you can see all the people who have "accepted" the exchange


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 9, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @ there is a thing when you view your own profile you can see the last 5 people to view it. Someone mentioned, during Summer Swap, that you can turn that off, so whenever one of these comes up I am now turning that off in my "edit profile" section, so I don't accidently ruin the surprise LOL


Thanks for explaining!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2014)

I think the moderators and I can agree on - who ever does Secret Santa never year... no Elfster. LOL


----------



## tulosai (Nov 9, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I think the moderators and I can agree on - who ever does Secret Santa never year... no Elfster. LOL


Really? I was EXTREMELY skeptical about elfster but I actually really really like it...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm torn on elfster. A lot of the back end work that moderators have to do on it (for like matchings and stuff) can be a PITA (especially when dealing with international vs not international) - I think the wishlist feature is cool, and I really like the anonymous ask feature.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm torn on elfster. A lot of the back end work that moderators have to do on it (for like matchings and stuff) can be a PITA (especially when dealing with international vs not international) - I think the wishlist feature is cool, and I really like the anonymous ask feature.


Exactly.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

LOVE it as a user.  The wishlist (especially the fact that it links directly to the item to purchase if the Santee has entered the link for the item, and extra-especially because we can see if someone in another exchange has already bought a particular item!) and secret Q&amp;A features are *fantastic*.  Not so wild about all of the clicky boxes or validating information on the admin side!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 9, 2014)

I mean I can quite obviously only speak from the point of view of a participant, but I think (at least speaking for myself) that strictly from a participant perspective it is awesome. I REALLY like the wishlist feature but I also really like the way we're matched through it and how you can ask your person questions and follow your person anonymously. For me so far I'd say it's truly making the process a whole lot easier.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2014)

*IF* we do it again next year via Elfster I think who ever runs it (be it me or someone else) will need to manually invite people to verify accounts first instead of letting anyone join. That way a check list can be put into place first before the invite is sent out such as did they complete the survery, do they meet the requirements for posts/membership length, etc..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everyone! I THINK I have responded to everyone's messages, but I did have a lot of them so if you messaged me &amp; didn't hear back let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also just a reminder that if your santee's address isn't on Elfster, I have it. You can just message me when you need it!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> *IF* we do it again next year via Elfster I think who ever runs it (be it me or someone else) will need to manually invite people to verify accounts first instead of letting anyone join. That way a check list can be put into place first before the invite is sent out such as did they complete the survery, do they meet the requirements for posts/membership length, etc..


"Who the heck is this person?"  There were people on there with no username, so I had *no clue* whether they were a forumite who qualified for the exchange or some random person who had just stumbled upon the link and wasn't even registered on MUT.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 9, 2014)

OMG! I was so excited  when I saw who I was paired with!  My brain is churning with ideas, and I really want to spoil her rotten. Happy stalking everyone.

(PS) I love Elfster, so happy for the wishlist feature. Thanks to the lovely Moderators who have to deal with the behind-the-scenes work.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

So wrapped up in organizing that I just got around to looking at my own santee's survey/wishlist and AH I AM SO EXCITED!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Definitely starting my shopping today!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 9, 2014)

I have my Santees list written down and I am ready to shop! I went on a no-buy just so I could spoil her! (Little worried i still won't get her enough, but i still have college and a car payment). I am so excited to shop for her. She likes the same exact stuff as me so it'll be hard to not purchase for myself too! Lol


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT WHO I HAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the very first time I've been paired with someone I'd say I actually know something about even though I'm really a fairly active poster and I feel like it should have happened before now!!!
> 
> YAYAY!!!!


So I guess it's not me again...sniff..sniff.....

Whoever gets you is a lucky gal!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I have my Santees list written down and I am ready to shop! I went on a no-buy just so I could spoil her! (Little worried i still won't get her enough, but i still have college and a car payment). I am so excited to shop for her. She likes the same exact stuff as me so it'll be hard to not purchase for myself too! Lol


For Midsummer, I ended up with @, and it was SO HARD to not do a one-for-her-one-for-me deal, so I mostly went with "Oh, I already have this and love this, so I'll get her one, too!"  The end result was the same -- lots of overlapping items for both of us -- but I had already spent the money on stuff for me, so I was just spending money on her!  I might have to do that this time, too, for similar reasons.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2014)

If anyone needs a 20% off Sephora coupon to help buy presents for your Secret Santa, family, etc  PM me.  It expires 11/10/14 but I will not be using it and if someone else can use it that would be great!

Code claimed!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, the big problem with my Santee this year is that pretty much everything on her wishlist, I want as well! lol. I already had to say "NO SELF, NOT FOR YOU, YOU DON"T NEED THAT" while placing my first order.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 9, 2014)

Do we have a list somewhere on MUT that you can have easy access to all of the participants, like Midsummer had?

I'm spreading the love around between members and looking at all of their wishlists!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 9, 2014)

lovepink said:


> If anyone needs a 20% off Sephora coupon to help buy presents for your Secret Santa, family, etc  PM me.  It expires 11/10/14 but I will not be using it and if someone else can use it that would be great!
> 
> Code claimed!


So kind of you!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Do we have a list somewhere on MUT that you can have easy access to all of the participants, like Midsummer had?
> 
> I'm spreading the love around between members and looking at all of their wishlists!


In Elfster, you can look at the 'accepted' list on the main group page. 

I think MOST people are doing Elfster wish lists but there are a few on MuT.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 9, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I have my Santees list written down and I am ready to shop! I went on a no-buy just so I could spoil her! (Little worried i still won't get her enough, but i still have college and a car payment). I am so excited to shop for her. She likes the same exact stuff as me so it'll be hard to not purchase for myself too! Lol


that is great that you got a gal that likes the same things as you! Happy Shopping!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So wrapped up in organizing that I just got around to looking at my own santee's survey/wishlist and AH I AM SO EXCITED!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Definitely starting my shopping today!


You gave amazing gifts last Santa and Midsummer! Your Santee is sooo lucky!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 9, 2014)

Okey dokey! Now to figure out how to ask my santee questions without sounding completely like myself. *grits teeth* _Must resist the urge to use cutie emoticons and put actions in stars_.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2014)

And because I am barely awake this AM, I remembered I could get a code to email someone.  I sent the code to a different email and I now have another 20% off code to give away.  I confirmed it is not the same code as the first one I already gave away.

PM me if interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Code claimed!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Okey dokey! Now to figure out how to ask my santee questions without sounding completely like myself. *grits teeth* _Must resist the urge to use cutie emoticons and put actions in stars_.


If you want to sound like an authoritarian robot, I can help!  (*Way* too many years of corporate real estate over here.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

Ulta has free shipping for $25+ right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And they have their 5 for $5 section back if you need any filler gifts

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/promotion/buy-more-save-more/detail/0000123399


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh man since this is my first MUT exchange I had no idea how much fun stalking and shopping was going to be!!! I'm having so much fun already!

Now the only problem is I'm trying to resist buying everything RIGHT NOW because I know there will be deals and I know I will have more ideas!!

In other news, Birchbox, please restock the thing that I know would be perfect for my Santee!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 9, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Okey dokey! Now to figure out how to ask my santee questions without sounding completely like myself. *grits teeth* _Must resist the urge to use cutie emoticons and put actions in stars_.


 I know, right?



MissRoe said:


> So I guess it's not me again...sniff..sniff.....
> 
> Whoever gets you is a lucky gal!!!


Aw thanks so much! Whoever gets you is so lucky too

PS- I would say after all these exchanges that I know you at least somewhat.  I'd be thrilled to get you sometime!!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ulta has free shipping for $25+ right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And they have their 5 for $5 section back if you need any filler gifts
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/promotion/buy-more-save-more/detail/0000123399


Oooh the $5 for $5... adding some to my list right now!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 9, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Aw thanks so much! Whoever gets you is so lucky too
> 
> PS- I would say after all these exchanges that I know you at least somewhat. I'd be thrilled to get you sometime!!!!!!


Total duh moment, it was Utgal that had me for Midsummer and Dakota753 that had me for Santa 13. Sorry tulosai, I thought it was you!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 9, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Total duh moment, it was Utgal that had me for Midsummer and Dakota753 that had me for Santa 13. Sorry tulosai, I thought it was you!!


Nooo worries I have had plenty of d'oh moments of my own... even today....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2014)

@@meaganola's method was amazing!  I was so in love with everything she sent me!  So when in doubt, or if your Santee doesn't have too much to go on from their wishlist, absolutely send some of the things you love!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 9, 2014)

So I have been reading the posts here since we got paired up, and I am curious - some of the comments seem like you might be almost saying who you have...are we supposed to drop bread crumbs as part of the fun so people can try and guess who you have?  I was thinking 100% surprise, but want to play along with the rules everyone else is following too!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2014)

I will probably be finished shopping either this week or next. Is it ok if I mail my presents early?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So I have been reading the posts here since we got paired up, and I am curious - some of the comments seem like you might be almost saying who you have...are we supposed to drop bread crumbs as part of the fun so people can try and guess who you have?  I was thinking 100% surprise, but want to play along with the rules everyone else is following too!


Well, we want to keep the surprise! BUT, it really makes it fun to see people say things and wonder "ooh, does she have me??" so I think small, vague hints are okay. You definitely don't want anything obvious. But something like "she has similar taste to me!" is fun! But it's obviously okay if you don't want to give any hints at all


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

It's also fun to go back through afterwards and see the comments your Santa has made about their stalking and shopping experience!  During the summer swaps, there was a big warehouse sale here in my town for Pacifica, and I had actual discussions with my recipients while I was standing in the middle of the sale picking stuff out specifically for them, and I'm not sure they even realized it until afterwards.  It was super fun because I got to stand there and think, "Mwahahahaha!  She keeps talking about how jealous she is, but she doesn't even *realize* she's basically dictating what she's going to be getting!"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, the reading after is so much fun!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 9, 2014)

I've totally gone down the rabbit hole today.  I'm having so much fun!!  I'm so glad I found MUT earlier this year, love you ladies!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 9, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So I have been reading the posts here since we got paired up, and I am curious - some of the comments seem like you might be almost saying who you have...are we supposed to drop bread crumbs as part of the fun so people can try and guess who you have?  I was thinking 100% surprise, but want to play along with the rules everyone else is following too!





yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, we want to keep the surprise! BUT, it really makes it fun to see people say things and wonder "ooh, does she have me??" so I think small, vague hints are okay. You definitely don't want anything obvious. But something like "she has similar taste to me!" is fun! But it's obviously okay if you don't want to give any hints at all


Well, from my experience last year, some people like to tease their giftee and some people don't and just converse normally. I guess the former is only fun if your giftee is actively participating in the discussion thread and cares about the breadcrumbs? (ie I don't, but I'll discuss). 

But it always feels a little naughty to reply to your giftee and they don't know you're planning their present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

*cough*  I have enough MAC lipsticks/shadows that need to go tossed (seriously, most of these things are over a decade old, and I'm just not wearing *any* of them, so it's time to just purge), and, uh, someone really needs to get on the permanent collection wishlisting! 

(In unrelated news, I need *both* kitties -- one of whom just started making Myfanwy-from-Torchwood noises today, so that's kind of adorable -- *out* of the bedroom.  They disagree with my position on the matter.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

Mmhmm. I like to wonder if people have me, but I'm not quite as hardcore as some! Last year, some kept lists eliminating those they could determine weren't theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This whole thing is just fun. I love seeing the excitement of others as much as I get excited myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

Off to add MAC to my wish list...  :santa:  Just in case!

ETA: Just realized I've never actually bought anything from MAC. I'll just stick that with NARS &amp; Bite on my 'brands I need to try one of these days' list.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *cough* I have enough MAC lipsticks/shadows that need to go tossed (seriously, most of these things are over a decade old, and I'm just not wearing *any* of them, so it's time to just purge), and, uh, someone really needs to get on the permanent collection wishlisting!


*everyone flocks to add to their wishlist*

Your girl is going to be so lucky!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *cough*  I have enough MAC lipsticks/shadows that need to go tossed (seriously, most of these things are over a decade old, and I'm just not wearing *any* of them, so it's time to just purge), and, uh, someone really needs to get on the permanent collection wishlisting!
> 
> (In unrelated news, I need *both* kitties -- one of whom just started making Myfanwy-from-Torchwood noises today, so that's kind of adorable -- *out* of the bedroom.  They disagree with my position on the matter.)


LOL...well, it isn't on my list, but if by chance you have me, I'll love and appreciate all the things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> LOL...well, it isn't on my list, but if by chance you have me, I'll love and appreciate all the things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, keep in mind that Ed is *very* skittish with noise and won't let anyone other than me touch him.  I was *shocked* to hear that he actually came out when my neighbor had to come into my living room one evening when I wasn't home!  Oscar is friendlier, but he has a problem with gas, he's a licker, he *loves* to drape himself across my shoulders while I'm *doing* things like cleaning, and he is VERY VERY LARGE.

Oh.  Wait.  You're probably not talking about the kitties.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Well, keep in mind that Ed is *very* skittish with noise and won't let anyone other than me touch him.  I was *shocked* to hear that he actually came out when my neighbor had to come into my living room one evening when I wasn't home!  Oscar is friendlier, but he has a problem with gas, he's a licker, he *loves* to drape himself across my shoulders while I'm *doing* things like cleaning, and he is VERY VERY LARGE.
> 
> Oh.  Wait.  You're probably not talking about the kitties.


HAHA. I actually already have an Edgar...and he's much the same...he hides from everyone but me and my mom, and sometimes my brother after he's been there for a few hours.

So, Santa...here is the beast who will promptly take over the box you send the moment I take the goodies out of it.







Last year he played with my SS box for months!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

KITTY!!!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

I am pretty obsessed with my dog, but truly miss having a cat around.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Off to add MAC to my wish list... :santa: Just in case!
> 
> ETA: Just realized I've never actually bought anything from MAC. I'll just stick that with NARS &amp; Bite on my 'brands I need to try one of these days' list.


I've never tried MAC either! I'm not sure why. I guess it just never happened.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> KITTY!!!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:
> 
> I am pretty obsessed with my dog, but truly miss having a cat around.


I have one of each!

It's so funny because Rowan (the dog) gets a Barkbox, so every time I get a box in the mail, he thinks it's for him.  So opening my SS gift is a challenge...the dog has his face in there, looking for HIS goodies, and the cat is all up in the middle of everything, waiting to claim the box. Pets....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have one of each!
> 
> It's so funny because Rowan (the dog) gets a Barkbox, so every time I get a box in the mail, he thinks it's for him.  So opening my SS gift is a challenge...the dog has his face in there, looking for HIS goodies, and the cat is all up in the middle of everything, waiting to claim the box. Pets....


HAhaha that's so cute. Your dog is adorable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I have been debating getting Barkbox for my dog forever and I never do. I should just sign her up as a Christmas present or something!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's also fun to go back through afterwards and see the comments your Santa has made about their stalking and shopping experience!  During the summer swaps, there was a big warehouse sale here in my town for Pacifica, and I had actual discussions with my recipients while I was standing in the middle of the sale picking stuff out specifically for them, and I'm not sure they even realized it until afterwards.  It was super fun because I got to stand there and think, "Mwahahahaha!  She keeps talking about how jealous she is, but she doesn't even *realize* she's basically dictating what she's going to be getting!"


LOL...that was me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been LOVING all of that Pacifica stuff. What a hoot and you are right...no idea until after the fact.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh Edgar!  I love that you played in the box I sent!  @@yousoldtheworld he's such an adorable beastie!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 9, 2014)

It's so cool to see some of my girl's wishlist items in my stash! Woohoo!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Oh Edgar!  I love that you played in the box I sent!  @@yousoldtheworld he's such an adorable beastie!


Haha, HE LOVED IT, it was the perfect size for him to crouch in, undetected, until we walked by and he reached out and slapped us. I actually just got rid of that box at the end of September, he played with it that long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2014)

Eeeee... I hope my lady likes what I'm getting her. This is way more fun than the secret santa at my office.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 9, 2014)

I am seriously liking Elfster's anonymous messaging system so far! My gifter has been asking me questions all day and it makes me want to get to know her sooooo badly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Highly recommend using that feature.. even if it is just to ask them little questions that might throw them off of your trail hehe. It's just really nice knowing that someone has spent the day thinking about what to get me... you know? MUT ladies are just the best.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm excited to start shopping and stalking! Things will be hectic for me for the next couple of weeks so it will be nice to have a little distraction. I think I've got kind of a theme going and started pulling a few goodies out of my stash.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 9, 2014)

Are we expected to have a theme?? I've seen a couple ladies refer to it now. If so, what kind of theme are we talking?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I am seriously liking Elfster's anonymous messaging system so far! My gifter has been asking me questions all day and it makes me want to get to know her sooooo badly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Highly recommend using that feature.. even if it is just to ask them little questions that might throw them off of your trail hehe. It's just really nice knowing that someone has spent the day thinking about what to get me... you know? MUT ladies are just the best.


It's also fun to ask questions of random other people, just to throw *everyone* of the scent!  And the Q&amp;As show up in the group feed, and you can go to a specific person to see just their answers, so it's neat to see what other people are asking that didn't even occur to you and how your person has answered.  I *really* like being able to get to just one person's answers.  Not being able to isolate things last year very nearly drove me insane.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Are we expected to have a theme?? I've seen a couple ladies refer to it now. If so, what kind of theme are we talking?


Oh, you don't have to at all! Some do...like, for Midsummer's Night's Dream, I know a couple of people did a kind of 4th of July theme (since it was around that time, and all). Mine had a very loose "fairy" theme (which I didn't follow at all).  Some do color/print/style themes when it comes to packaging and wrapping. But it's not expected, at all!

I might do a partial theme this year, based around the main gift I ordered for her. In fact, I think I will! Time to look for some themed wrapping paper!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> Are we expected to have a theme?? I've seen a couple ladies refer to it now. If so, what kind of theme are we talking?


Some people like doing themes, but it's not required!  My theme is SQUIRREL.  My theme is *always* SQUIRREL.  As in:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSUXXzN26zg

I have a terminal case of it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2014)

It's really interesting to see how different the experience of shopping/stalking feels depending how familiar you are with the giftee! Not better or worse, just different.

My first exchange, I got someone I didn't know at all at the time (@klg534 She ended up being fun and easy to shop for and it was fun to completely stalk a brand new person! Then, for Midsummer's Night this year, I got @Kristine Walker, who I knew of and had seen around the forums, but I don't think I had personally interacted with much, so I got to do a kind of "in-between" level of stalking (and she was also lovely to make a gift for!)

This time, I have someone I'm a bit more familiar with, not necessarily personally, but I'm more familiar with her style and what she's into so I feel like I'm doing less stalking and more theme/idea planning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cool to have three really different experiences for three different exchanges!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm having so much fun stalking and planning and shopping.  I sat down and made a list of items and ideas based off of my giftee's survey, wishlist, and posts.  Now to see which of those things I can check off the list for her!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree with you @@yousoldtheworld ! This is only my second time, but it is so much different, not worse, not better, just such a different experience!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks, I love the stalking and shopping but tying together a coherent theme Is a whole different thing. I didn't want my Santee to feel disappointed when they get a box of random unrelated awesome.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey ladies! I posted this over in the Elfster Guide thread, but in case everyone hasn't read that I'm reposting in here because it's muy importante!

I know it's easy to get wrapped up in adding things to your wish lists, but *please don't add things if there's a chance you might buy it for yourself before Christmas*. Remember that your Santa is watching your wish list &amp; could potentially be purchasing things for you right after you wish for them! There is seriously nothing worse than purchasing a gift for someone &amp; then finding out they went &amp; purchased it for themselves. Once you add something to the list, please don't remove it. 

As a Santa, *make sure you're marking things as purchased when you buy them*. There are quite a few members participating in multiple exchanges &amp; this will help prevent duplicate gifts.  :santa:


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm really excited to start stalking! Hopefully after tonight I will know enough to begin shopping my stash and planning out my purchases.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 9, 2014)

My person seems to be a bit of the opposite of me in likes and dislikes, which I'm kind of enjoying. It means that I have a bunch of stuff from subs that I will never use but that she will hopefully love! And I get to shop for some things I never would otherwise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 9, 2014)

Shopped today!  Woot woot!!  I kind of went with the "two for you, one for me" mentality.  I was very careful not to purchase anything from my list for myself.  But the temptation was REAL.   :santa:


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I'm ordering a couple of items for my Santee tonight. My only problem is I have so many ideas I can't decide what exactly to get her.

To my Santa, I'm going to try to add some more things to my wish list by tomorrow. My intention was to add a few items tonight but I've been stuck in traffic for the almost 2 hours (Cardinals game &amp; NASCAR let out at the same time). I hope your having fun shopping for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 9, 2014)

First purchases have been made! I figured it doesn't hurt to start a little bit early due to upcoming holidays, etc.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I might actually be done shopping. I had a few ideas and it all came together pretty quickly. I just have to wait for everything to arrive. And of course I'll probably pick up a few extras locally.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm almost done shopping. I just need to spend some birchbox points.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 9, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I think I might actually be done shopping. I had a few ideas and it all came together pretty quickly. I just have to wait for everything to arrive. And of course I'll probably pick up a few extras locally.





EggyBread said:


> I'm almost done shopping. I just need to spend some birchbox points.


I'm trying SO hard not to just buy all the things today, but it is so tempting!! My "to purchase" list is pretty much done, but only some of my orders placed...I want to make sure to maximize deals and also let any last minute inspiration (or deals!) strike! Or not even necessarily last minute...maybe just more than 24-hours-since-knowing inspiration.  :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I will do most of my shopping tomorrow.  I am having a really hard time not buying things for myself from my Santee's wishlist.  I keep clicking through her wishlist going "Ooooooh, pretty!"  It really makes me want to add to my wishlist, lol.  

You have me thinking back to my MAC days @@meaganola .    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   They were my first introduction to "real" makeup.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 9, 2014)

Not only am I having a blast shopping for my girl but my Sherlock obsessed self is having a grand ole time trying to deduce who has me! I am one of those people lol


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 9, 2014)

so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 9, 2014)

Placed my first Christmas Sephora order for a few items just now, including a little gem for my Santee. &lt;3 The first of many goodies I'm planning to procure for them! Fortunately I've got lots of sweet coupons and perks for my birthday month to capitalize on. Namely, my 2x point Ulta perk!

It's also really fun to go through my swap/unused stash and try to figure out what items they may like from that pile. I've got quite a few goodies that are just wasting away in a spare makeup bag. I'll be happy to send them to a good home.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 9, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


Shiro and Notoriously Morbid are my favorites for makeup. Haus of Gloi for bath and body.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't tried many indies, but so far, I loooveee Darling Girl Cosmetics for pigments (the diamond dusts are so amazingly sparkletastic!) and SuperNails on Etsy for nail polishes (so many fun glittertastic things relating to comics, cartoons etc)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


Oh, honey, you're treading on dangerous ground here!  And by "dangerous ground," I mean "get ready to lose ALL OF YOUR MONEY!"  Glamour Doll Eyes is probably my favorite.  My collection is in the triple digits -- and that's just GDE.  Notoriously Morbid is fantastic, too, as are Shiro Cosmetics, Geek Chic Cosmetics, Fyrinnae, Hello Waffle, and Darling Girl Cosmetics (long TAT, though.  I'm currently waiting on an order I placed on October 13th). 

For perfume oil, I'm a Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab fan all the way, but Haus of Gloi is winning my love.  HoG has the added bonus of offering hair oil, bubbling scrub, and other body care items in addition to perfume oil.  Savor Soap, Paintbox Soapworks, and Villainess Soap are also fantastic.

(If you want more specific help, come on over to the Down the Indie Rabbit Hole thread or the Indie Polish Lovers thread, or feel free to PM me!  I spend *far* more time and money on this stuff than I really should!)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 10, 2014)

How does the "mark as purchased" thing work? Will the recipient know if something has been purchased?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> How does the "mark as purchased" thing work? Will the recipient know if something has been purchased?


Nope, just the other people looking at the list!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 10, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> How does the "mark as purchased" thing work? Will the recipient know if something has been purchased?


Nope! It's just to let others who might be shopping for that person in other gift exchanges know so the Santee doesn't get dupes.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, one thing that I discovered a couple of weeks ago:  If you have the same item on multiple lists and someone marks it as purchased on one list, Elfster does not mark all instances of that item as purchased. 

So let's say you have Deborah Lippmann Magic Carpet Ride on your Sephora list, your Birchbox list, your Nails list, and your Nordstrom list, but your Nails Santa only marks it as purchased on your Nails list.  It will still show as unpurchased on Birchbox, Sephora, and Nordstrom lists, so you may still end up with dupes.  If you want to avoid that, it's best to just group by item type, not where it can be purchased (except I will say that it's awesome to have Birchbox items corralled so Santa can just go to the Birchbox list and go from there!), and only put it on *one* of the lists.  Santa gets tired and might be shopping while tipsy, and so she may miss marking it on all of the lists!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


I am one of those people just finding out about indies.  I think it will be time for me to take the plunge and try some soon.  I like that so many indies have grab bags or sample sets to try, it's a great way to get started.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I am one of those people just finding out about indies.  I think it will be time for me to take the plunge and try some soon.  I like that so many indies have grab bags or sample sets to try, it's a great way to get started.


Welcome to the Dark Side!  We have sparkles!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm trying not to think much about who might have gotten me, the choices are limited because I'm international, so on one hand I don't want to know, on the other hand I'm sooo curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, whoever you are my dear Santa girl, I'm already very grateful to you for taking me on even though I'm international  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I'm done with my wish lists. There were a couple items that I accidently kept adding to the same list (apparently I really wanted those items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol), so I decided to delete the duplicates. I hope that's ok.

I made my first official purchase for my girl tonight. Not really sure if I should wait for Black Friday to see what deals I can get or if I should just purchase more items now. I want to ship earlier in the window just in case there is any shipping delays or bad weather in December.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Santa! I added more info to my profile thingy (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134743-getting-to-know-you-each-and-every-one-of-you/page-4?do=findComment&amp;comment=2324731) and will be adding to my wishlist since i realized its VERY heavy in indies. i love the secret messaging feature of elfster so i'll probably drop you a few notes there too and would love if you did the same!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


I'm going to have to echo a few other answers and say that Notoriously Morbid is my favorite for pigments and Haus of Gloi is my favorite so far for bath, body and perfume. I really like Sugar and Spite perfume as well.

KB Shimmer, LynBDesigns, Carpe Noctem Cosmetics, Dollish Polish, ALIQUID Lacquer, and Love, Angeline are some of my many favorite indie polish brands. I love indie polish, and I'm way knowledgeable about it than other indie products.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh,yes, Jess's lost reminded me of something I meant to post: Santa, if you would like me to add more non-indie stuff, just send me a secret message! I tend to get distracted whenever I go into Elfster and just end up adding more indies. It's not on purpose. It's just SQUIRREL.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2014)

wait. i can't find my "send message to santa" button..someone help.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 10, 2014)

Just made my first official purchase as Santa!  :santa:


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 10, 2014)

Just wondering how you add specific things from Birchbox? Anybody know?


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear Santa, 

I added a link to my signature with more than you probably ever wanted to know about me if you were interested   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I'm working on adding more stuff that isn't indies to my list! And MAC in case my Santa is the lovely, @@meaganola  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which if that's the case then I probably don't need to add hardly anything except indie!!

My main list is on Elfster though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also using that mess for my parents because Christmas is getting confusing!!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have been so busy with my daughter's big 13 birthday bash that I missed some things. I should be all cleared and hopefully I will get my Santee today. I already have one non makeup/ nail item I am itching to buy.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


I'm fairly new to indie brands. @@meaganola introduced me to Geek Chic Cosmetics and Glamour Doll Eyes and I really like the loose pigments that I received from her. Then @@Kelly Silva sent me some items from Haus of Gloi that I adored and actually caused me to purchase more of. I've also purchased from Dollish Polish (love, love, love the Princess Bride collection I have). I think that's the extent of my indie purchases, although it's entirely possible that I am forgetting, lol.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh my GOSH! Some of you have AMAZING elfster lists!! I'm going through them just for fun, and to see what's been "purchased" so I can get excited for you! &lt;3


----------



## Kelli (Nov 10, 2014)

I am loving reading everyone's Q+A! It's a fun feature and I like that everyone can see them!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 10, 2014)

This is my first SS and I can't wait to find out who my santee is and start shopping for her  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I didn't realize that I had to post the survey before sign-ups close but @ fixed it for me. Better late than never


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 10, 2014)

I was worried that I would get ladies with such different tastes from me that I wouldn't know what to get them. And I did, and it's awesome! So many corners of makeup I've never explored!!

Buy. All. The. Things!!!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

Made my first order today!  Now I have to go buy some yarn for my homemade project.  I'm trying to get everything done early so I can ship early.

 I had a dream last night that the baby came early (I'm due December 27th) and I was in the hospital trying to direct my husband on how to wrap everything.   :blink:  Trust me, you don't want that, lol.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 10, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Made my first order today!  Now I have to go buy some yarn for my homemade project.  I'm trying to get everything done early so I can ship early.
> 
> I had a dream last night that the baby came early (I'm due December 27th) and I was in the hospital trying to direct my husband on how to wrap everything.   :blink:  Trust me, you don't want that, lol.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  awww I'm sure you'll get it all done in time.

You must be so excited for your girl to arrive!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

If anyone has any questions about how to use Elfster, please post them over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134584-guide-how-to-use-elfster/

And I'll go through and work on them tonight. I lose track of/forget about things like this to address in this thread (and I don't have time/the data on my phone plan) to handle them before I get home from work, but if they're over there, I will know I'm not missing one. Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Just a reminder that the latecomer draw will be tonight after 8 PM EST for those of you who still need to finish up surveys. You will need to rejoin the group here: http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/12211496/f0ff0c/


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmm I am looking at the list of things I plan to order/have already ordered and am feeling like it is in good shape EXCEPT I don't have a "piece de resistance" so to speak...some bigger item to cap it off. But I think the mini items that I have planned are a better fit overall...what to do!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2014)

It just occurred to me to sign up for Secret Santa this weekend and I realized it on Sunday...too late.  Bummers.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 10, 2014)

I already started shopping for my girl! Thank goodness for wishlist!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 10, 2014)

Just catching up on this thread and hmmmmm breadcrumbs....I like it!

My Santee is a frequent poster, which is awesome and I better stop there, I'm suck a bad secret keeper I could easily blow the surprise.

In other news, I have never tried MAC so if I am the lucky gal, just go neutrals-think desk type job, can't be too flashy.

I've always wanted to get around to getting my MAC number but haven't ventured out to do that yet....one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm off to a meeting and then hopefully some hardcore stalking/maybe shopping this afernoon....woohoo so excited!!!!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 10, 2014)

It's very hard for me not to want to buy EVERYTHING on my girl's list... but that would be uhmmmmm WAY above budget haha. That's the only con to Elfster's wishlist capabilities... too many options! My plan is to buy the core things that I know she will love early on (which will comprise the core of the gift), and then continue to add any really good deals/small items that I see over the coming weeks (ahem, black friday). Pretty sure this is going to end up being a HEAVY package.

I might be the only person who didn't actually put together an Elfster wishlist... :blush: but I'm hoping that the combination of Sephora/Birchbox/Tradelist/Amazon will be enough for my Santa. Dear Santa, is that enough? Would you prefer more specifics or is it okay that I kept it general? I just didn't want to give a grocery list of items... I like a little surprise in my otherwise surprise-less life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 10, 2014)

jocedun said:


> It's very hard for me not to want to buy EVERYTHING on my girl's list... but that would be uhmmmmm WAY above budget haha. That's the only con to Elfster's wishlist capabilities... too many options!


YES THIS!!! I keep looking and being like that looks awesome- no but that looks awesome- oh but wait, SO MUCH AWESOME.

It kind of makes my head spin... but I love it :0


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


I'm not too familiar with Indie brands other than Fortune Cookie Soap and GDE (I love both). I would love to try Haus of Gloi.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

jocedun said:


> It's very hard for me not to want to buy EVERYTHING on my girl's list... but that would be uhmmmmm WAY above budget haha. That's the only con to Elfster's wishlist capabilities... too many options! My plan is to buy the core things that I know she will love early on (which will comprise the core of the gift), and then continue to add any really good deals/small items that I see over the coming weeks (ahem, black friday). Pretty sure this is going to end up being a HEAVY package.
> 
> I might be the only person who didn't actually put together an Elfster wishlist... :blush: but I'm hoping that the combination of Sephora/Birchbox/Tradelist/Amazon will be enough for my Santa. Dear Santa, is that enough? Would you prefer more specifics or is it okay that I kept it general? I just didn't want to give a grocery list of items... I like a little surprise in my otherwise surprise-less life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also don't have a very detailed wishlist.  I am a super easy-to-please person and really love surprises.  I am also hoping my person will put in some things they really like.  That is how I've found some great products.  (Thinking of FAB ultra repair cream @usofjessamerica   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Does Elfster look crazy for anyone else right now?  :blink:


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 10, 2014)

Eeeek how did I get so behind on this thread. I seriously had to take a few minutes now and read more than half of the pages I was missing. Finally caught up. Yay!

Super sad to see my Santee isn't participating in this thread yet. You also don't have a wishlist on elfster and I haven't found one on MUT :/ oh well. I've read and re-read your Q&amp;A survey multiple times and I could not sleep this weekend just thinking of exciting things to get you ^^ There are even answers that you gave that sound so similar to something I would enjoy/ gave similar answers to in my survey. Happy to see you were ok with local items, will be sending a good rep. of my state.

To my Secret Santa. I love that you asked me a secret question on Elfster. I really tried to make my survey questions lenghty to give you a little inside on my quirky character. So sorry if this has caused you any confusion. I'm also guilty of not having a MUT wishlist as I'm super indecisive. I'm sure I would love it all. Go with you gut. All you lovely ladies have grat taste. So if you love it, I'm sure I will too. Plus I love a good surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I worked on my elfster wishlist a bit and will continue to add to it as I think of something or just feel free to ask me more scret Q&amp;As.

Sorry for the super long post, hard to contain my excitement for my first SS.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Does Elfster look crazy for anyone else right now?  :blink:


Yikes! I think it's a little drunk...


----------



## angienharry (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I will admit....I'm not the best wishlister.

I hope you have enough to go on, but please let me know if I need to do more.

Elfster was a little overwhelming for me, but I plan to try and add more than generalizations, I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

p.s. I will really be happy with anything you pick....lots of love!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yikes! I think it's a little drunk...


Haha ok, glad it's not just me. 

Of course it has to act up when I'm actually trying to get something done. Hopefully it sobers up soon...


----------



## BeMyBait (Nov 10, 2014)

Stalking. Stalking. Stalking!

Blew through some BB points today =D Used a promo code too! Also have an Ulta order on the way! I was going to place an order through Sephora (I really want that 8 Sample Bag!) but I held off for now. I hate that you can only use one promo code there. Grrr.

So yeah. Already at the $25 mark. The rest will be from my swap stash since my Santee is the complete opposite of me, so that's perfect. Unless I see something that she just HAS to have.

I have been waiting for this since March and am NOT disappointed! haha


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 10, 2014)

jocedun said:


> It's very hard for me not to want to buy EVERYTHING on my girl's list... but that would be uhmmmmm WAY above budget haha. That's the only con to Elfster's wishlist capabilities... too many options! My plan is to buy the core things that I know she will love early on (which will comprise the core of the gift), and then continue to add any really good deals/small items that I see over the coming weeks (ahem, black friday). Pretty sure this is going to end up being a HEAVY package.
> 
> I might be the only person who didn't actually put together an Elfster wishlist... :blush: but I'm hoping that the combination of Sephora/Birchbox/Tradelist/Amazon will be enough for my Santa. Dear Santa, is that enough? Would you prefer more specifics or is it okay that I kept it general? I just didn't want to give a grocery list of items... I like a little surprise in my otherwise surprise-less life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree about the grocery list of items. It is SO EASY to add item after item to my Elfster list, but I really just want to give my Santa an idea of the types of items/scents/colors I like. I would love to be completely surprised. However, I would also love to see anything on my list.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2014)

Just to chime in on the whole Elfster list.  Everything on there is something I am interested in like and would love to get.  I am thinking of sending the link to family when they ask "what should I get you."  I could have put more things on there but I do not want my secret santa to think it is a want/gimme list.  And everytime I log into elfster and see "so and so wished for x."  I ooh and ahh and want that too even if it is something I don't use.  I get excited too easily haha

If I get something off my list great!  If not, that is cool too.  I am all about the adventure.

I am having a hard time with my local gift.  All the things the area I live in are known for, would not travel well.  I have a few ideas floating around but have to see if I can excute them!

So happy it's Secret santa season!


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 10, 2014)

That "Elf It!" button for Chrome is both awesome and terrible. I just want to add all the things to my list. I'll definitely have to share this list with my family later on because there's way too much stuff on there already and I keep wanting to add more.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, I hope my santa understands that the specific things on my Elfster list are things I like/want, yes, but not a "shop from this list" thing.. I'd love for you to just read through my lists/survey, get an idea of my style and what I'm interested in, and just get me whatever you want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

If you were in for the second round draw, your assignments have gone out!  :santa:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

Made my second online order today and dropped by a couple of stores.  I forgot how quickly things pile up.  Went a little bit off the wishlist for my Santee so I hope she likes it!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 10, 2014)

Let's just all take a moment to bow down to our mighty organizers for all their behind the scenes hard work! Thank you all!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I am also in the heavily into indies crowd, so if you need me to add more non-indie items, please send me a message on Elfster! Also, my lists are definitely examples of things I like, but don't feel obligated to stick with the list!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, I hope my Santa doesn't feel obliged to shop from my list. I'm sooooper easily entertained, so I know I'll love whatever they send. So excited about the secret question they asked, too! I love doing swaps like this so, so much. This is my first one on here and it's beyond fun so far.

I've already bought a couple items for my Santee, and some of the things I've been hoarding will definitely come in handy. I love plotting and shopping and watching the package come together!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi! Me again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've seen quite a few posts about not being able to edit your 'Getting To Know You' surveys. Unfortunately MuT does not allow you to edit a post 24 hours after it's made. 

*However, the Buy/Sell/Trade area is an exception to this rule &amp; posts in that area can be edited at any time. *

If you think you'll be editing your survey or want to add info/a wish list here on MuT instead of on Elfster, here's how!

Head over here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/103-makeup-nails/

Click 'Start New Topic'

Title your post something like 'Allistra's Secret Santa Info' or 'Allistra's Wish List' or 'Hey Santa, Look At This!' (really whatever you want to call it)

In the body, you can copy &amp; paste your survey, write out a wish list, include a note to your Santa, or state any other information you think might be helpful. 

'Post New Topic' and voila! A post you can edit any time you want. 

If you want to make things really easy for your Santa, you can put a link to the post you just made into your signature. 

Click the drop down arrow next to your user name at the top of MuT &amp; select 'My Settings'

On the left side, click on 'Signature.'

Type whatever you want the link to be called. 'Secret Santa Info' or 'Wish List' or 'Hey Santa!'

Highlight what you just typed &amp; then click on the 'link' button. It looks like a little chain link with a green plus (+) next to it. 

In the 'URL' field, paste the URL (web address) for your post. 

Hit ok. 

Save changes. 

If you need help, let me or one of the other organizers know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

In regards to wish lists, I'd say it's always better to add too many things than to not add enough. 

I think there are a lot of people who really struggle to shop without some sort of list (myself included) and it's especially difficult with situations like this where you might not actually know the person you're shopping for. You might think you're being easy to shop for by just listing vague items on your wish list, but it could be stressing your Santa out!

I think we all know that no one expects to receive every single item on their wish list, so it's ok to add a bunch of stuff! Even things that are totally out of the price range. It still gives your Santa ideas &amp; that's the important part.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2014)

Today I shopped my stash and made the first purchase for my santee!  I also think I came up with my "theme."  I hope she likes it!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> In regards to wish lists, I'd say it's always better to add too many things than to not add enough.
> 
> I think there are a lot of people who really struggle to shop without some sort of list (myself included) and it's especially difficult with situations like this where you might not actually know the person you're shopping for. You might think you're being easy to shop for by just listing vague items on your wish list, but it could be stressing your Santa out!
> 
> I think we all know that no one expects to receive every single item on their wish list, so it's ok to add a bunch of stuff! Even things that are totally out of the price range. It still gives your Santa ideas &amp; that's the important part.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have to remember this and add more to my elfster list.  I don't want anyone to stress!  I do love that elfster lets you ask questions.


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> In regards to wish lists, I'd say it's always better to add too many things than to not add enough.


I'm one of those people who never make a wishlist. Partly because I love surprises and partly because my family usually shop without lists but once I started adding to my Elfster list it quickly grew. Seriously, if I knew how fun this was I would have started list making years ago. I even go my husband to start one since we never know what to gift him. lol.

Other than that, Santee Santee, dear Santee, you know you want to come join this awesome thread. (It gives me an excuse to ninja stalk you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 10, 2014)

I know what my Birchbox points are going toward! And I think I've game planned how I'm spending my $25. Trades are also in process. So excited.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 10, 2014)

Woo-hoo!! Some shopping has been done, stashed items sorted and a vague theme has come to mind. Love shopping for my Giftee!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2014)

SO, any elf-type people who are into talking themes with me want to give me a little input? No messaging to my recipient required, I just want to talk themes with someone and see if my idea is stupid, for a moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> SO, any elf-type people who are into talking themes with me want to give me a little input? No messaging to my recipient required, I just want to talk themes with someone and see if my idea is stupid, for a moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh me! I love a good theme gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear Santee,  I knew very little about indie makeup brands just days ago.  I've been learning about and visiting many different indie makeup sites looking for something you'd like.  I picked out something for you and hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 10, 2014)

Ahhh! I keep filling up shopping carts and then thinking, "Mmm...maybe not."

I just want to buy everything but can't. I'll have to go shopping in store. Shipping prices are what kill me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh, guys..I've fallen so far down the theme rabbit hole right now and I am having SO MUCH FUN....Santee, I hope you like what I'm putting together for you because I'm thoroughly enjoying this!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Ugh, *why* isn't the Espionage Cosmetics Kickstarter fulfillment going to happen until February?  There are a few things in there that would be *perfect* for my Santee!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 11, 2014)

Dear Santa,

Elfster isn't letting me reply to your message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you see this but I prefer minis and sample bags. I do like clam shells for lipstick/gloss. I only like full size when I want the cover art. I never had clamshells for eyeshadows but I don't think I would mind them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Thank you in advance for whatever you get me btw.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok, so I've got all the gifts planned, bought a few small things yesterday, ordered 2 more. Today I'm going to order the main things and go once more through my stash and I should be ready. Then I'll just need a card and some packing stuff. I hope she likes my presents... I'm planning to go over $25 because it's just not possible to get all the nice things I want within this limit.

Oh, and a note to my Santa: I know my wishlists on Elfster are huge and include some expensive products but it's just to give you some ideas as to what things/brands/colors I like. I'll be happy with some minis, unwanted things from subscriptions and so on.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> SO, any elf-type people who are into talking themes with me want to give me a little input? No messaging to my recipient required, I just want to talk themes with someone and see if my idea is stupid, for a moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooh I will tell you mine if you tell me yours.  I am worried she will think it is weird.  Or not "holiday" themed.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ooh I will tell you mine if you tell me yours.  I am worried she will think it is weird.  Or not "holiday" themed.


I am so far from holiday themed it's not even funny.

Although, I suppose I could throw a holiday theme in there...it might tie it all together nicely....

(I think you just gave me great ideas and now I can't wait to put this whole thing together!)


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

Dashery said:


> I am so far from holiday themed it's not even funny.
> 
> Although, I suppose I could throw a holiday theme in there...it might tie it all together nicely....
> 
> (I think you just gave me great ideas and now I can't wait to put this whole thing together!)


Yay!  That is what I love about this thread!  I hope my santee will appreciate the thought and effort that go into the theme.  I hope once executed it looks how it does in my head haha


----------



## Dashery (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Yay!  That is what I love about this thread!  I hope my santee will appreciate the thought and effort that go into the theme.  I hope once executed it looks how it does in my head haha


I'm sure she'll love it! I think it really is the thought that counts. There's nothing better than receiving a gift that is clearly very thoughtful and has a lot of heart, even is it's not "perfect" .


----------



## Shalott (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I am feeling a little guilty (again) that I don't have everything ready for my Santee already! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been having a lot of fun browsing and making a shopping list but now I feel like I should have made purchases already! Yikes!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 11, 2014)

Made my first SS purchase!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Ooh I will tell you mine if you tell me yours.  I am worried she will think it is weird.  Or not "holiday" themed.


Okay! Will message you after work this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Nov 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh my gosh, I am feeling a little guilty (again) that I don't have everything ready for my Santee already! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been having a lot of fun browsing and making a shopping list but now I feel like I should have made purchases already! Yikes!


Do NOT feel guilty that you haven't made a purchase just TWO days after receiving your Santa!! You still have plenty of time to shop.. Seriously, weeks and weeks! Plus, knowing what you plan to buy is half the battle, and now you can just sit back and hunt for deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone shops and compiles at their own pace. Personally, I am trying to slow myself down so that I don't just BUY IT ALL in two days. Gotta savor the shopping process!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 11, 2014)

I remember some of you were SO GOOD with your themed gifts last year! i was totally blown away by how much thought went into your gifts. I'm not creative at all, so my presents will most likely just be good ole' fashioned average wrapping!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got my person yesterday!! So I plan on doing all my holiday shopping early. So I will be on ninja mood for both my santees.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 11, 2014)

Argh I wanted to put money in my account to order stuff for my gifted but the bank is closed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Boo. Tomorrow I shall make my first purchase.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 11, 2014)

I am envious of all you themers! I am the type that has LOTS of ideas (usually) and just cannot make them a reality. Ever. It also doesn't help that I never finish creative things I start (a side table I was working on doing mosaic on the top, 1/4 of the way finished, started in the late winter of 2012, a scarf I started on a Knifty Knitter in 2011 probably, in my closet completely finished lengthwise...but my thing didn't come with directions, so instead of ever finding them online to see how to remove it from the loom, it sits in a bag, still attached to the loom,  in my closet! Why am I like this?!?!?!)

I think nonconventional themes are awesome and anyone would be happy about the thought and work that went into them!

I do love wrapping paper (I sometimes think my favorite part of the holidays -and post holiday sales- is picking out wrapping paper!!!) and attempt to wrap nicely, but that usually falls flat, too LOL I'm an 'A' for effort type when it comes to that.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

We now have a Secret Santa information kiosk and technical help desk! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh my gosh, I am feeling a little guilty (again) that I don't have everything ready for my Santee already! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been having a lot of fun browsing and making a shopping list but now I feel like I should have made purchases already! Yikes!


I agree with @@jocedun don't stress!  The only reason I made a purchase as there were limited quantities of something my santee wanted and I was afraid if I did not buy now it would not be there.  Other than that I am still trying to figure out how to get the most bang for my buck!  

I think I am going to start working on the home made item and the crafty part of the theme.  I also think I will be recruiting the husband for the theme.  lol


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 11, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Do NOT feel guilty that you haven't made a purchase just TWO days after receiving your Santa!! You still have plenty of time to shop.. Seriously, weeks and weeks! Plus, knowing what you plan to buy is half the battle, and now you can just sit back and hunt for deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone shops and compiles at their own pace. Personally, I am trying to slow myself down so that I don't just BUY IT ALL in two days. Gotta savor the shopping process!


I have everything mapped out and purchased a couple things yesterday, but they were things I knew wouldn't go on sale.  The rest of it I'm going to be deal hunting.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which is probably my favorite thing ever, so I'm having all sorts of fun!. I hate paying full-price for stuff.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

I have made most of my orders and need to start working on my homemade item and some sort of wrapping.  I got way too excited with the interwebs yesterday and figured I should just go for it while I was still sure of my plan.  Otherwise I will spend the next month waffling.   

I love looking at wishlists and seeing brands or items I've never tried before.  I am trying to discipline myself not to add things for myself but it is soooo hard!  I will stay strong for whoever has me as their santee.  I need to use this as a way to add to my wishlist.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a waffler. I haven't purchased anything yet, because I'm always afraid that a couple weeks from now, I will find something even better LOL Maybe I will breakdown and make one small purchase today!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 11, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I am a waffler. I haven't purchased anything yet, because I'm always afraid that a couple weeks from now, I will find something even better LOL Maybe I will breakdown and make one small purchase today!


It's hard because obviously (at least for me) I want to find the best deals and it's so hard to know if those are actually today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Despite that I've managed to suck it up and make several purchases.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 11, 2014)

I've got everything ordered or purchased! Now I need to get a card as some packing stuff. I hope to send my gift earlier if possible because it has a long way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've got everything ordered or purchased! Now I need to get a card as some packing stuff. I hope to send my gift earlier if possible because it has a long way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're done?!? Wow!! I am still in the stalking phase...


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 11, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> You're done?!? Wow!! I am still in the stalking phase...


I guess it's easier for me in that respect that we never have any deals to speak about so there's nothing for me to wiat for once I decide what I want to buy...


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok I have a question for all my indies. If person ask for indie shadow, do they want the bags or the jar?


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok I have a question for all my indies. If person ask for indie shadow, do they want the bags or the jar?


Depends on the person. I am happy with sample bags most of the time. I have little jars that I transfer the shadow into. I know that others dislike bags and prefer jars.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 11, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Depends on the person. I am happy with sample bags most of the time. I have little jars that I transfer the shadow into. I know that others dislike bags and prefer jars.


This, though I'd like to think in the context of an exchange like this most people would be happy either way.

For me personally, unless it's a color I've tried before, I always like to start with the smallest size (usually a sample bag).


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

@ thanks for the reply. I think I will get the jars. I want to go ahead and order some items before holiday rush.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok I have a question for all my indies. If person ask for indie shadow, do they want the bags or the jar?


Send a secret message on Elfster and ask this!  Some people specifically want jars and consider baggies to be useless (that would be me!  I *hate* baggies!).  Some people specifically prefer baggies. 

And in some cases, they normally prefer samples but are asking for particular jars because of the artwork.  Shiro in particular has notoriously awesome artwork, so your person might be asking for Burdened with Glorious Purpose solely because they are *obsessed* with Loki, for example, and the artwork is only on full-sized jars.  (There are people who collect empty bottles from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab for this reason.)


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

@@tulosai it's an item off their wish list. So I don't know. I hope they have tried some indies. Now I have to go see if I can find some convo with them talking about it. Ninja time!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok I have a question for all my indies. If person ask for indie shadow, do they want the bags or the jar?


i love baggies or mini jars. the more the merrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

@@meaganola thanks that's great info I didn't think about the art work.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Jac13 Yeah, it's not something that readily occurs to people unless they have spent a *lot* of time in the indie and/or fandom world!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I guess it's easier for me in that respect that we never have any deals to speak about so there's nothing for me to wiat for once I decide what I want to buy...


Ah that makes sense. I think I'm holding out for sales, but I'm also afraid I will buy something now and see something better later!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

Holy cow, it is *windy* here today!  My downstairs neighbor Jeffrey called to see if I wanted to join him and my aunt for some homemade chicken noodle soup in a little while, but I'm not sure I want to even step outside!  I kind of just want to stay in my apartment puttering around and NOT GOING OUTSIDE.  (I thought I heard a whole bunch of banging around at street level like tree limbs and garbage cans were blowing all over the place, but it was just Jeffrey's hubby bringing our garbage/recycling cans back to their little enclosure.  *Whew*!)


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh my gosh, I am feeling a little guilty (again) that I don't have everything ready for my Santee already! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been having a lot of fun browsing and making a shopping list but now I feel like I should have made purchases already! Yikes!


Don't feel guilty that you haven't bought anything yet! The only reason I'm as far along as I am is because I had a ton of Ulta points burning a hole in my pocket and I couldn't wait to use them. If I had to wait for payday to roll around, I'd still be in "gathering ideas" mode myself.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok I have a question for all my indies. If person ask for indie shadow, do they want the bags or the jar?


I personally prefer jars, because I tend to make a mess with baggies and end up wasting a lot of the shadow. BUT, if sample jars (clamshells, minis, whatever) are available, I love sample jars! I rarely, if ever, go through a full size and sample jars/minis/clamshells are the perfect size.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Don't feel guilty that you haven't bought anything yet! The only reason I'm as far along as I am is because I had a ton of Ulta points burning a hole in my pocket and I couldn't wait to use them. If I had to wait for payday to roll around, I'd still be in "gathering ideas" mode myself.


Agreed...the main reason I have already made my main purchase, is because I ordered from an indie company and they have longer turnaround times! I had issues with shipping last year...(paid for 2 day shipping, took 2 weeks for my girl to get the gift...I was panicking!) so I want to make sure to ship earlier this year!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Agreed...the main reason I have already made my main purchase, is because I ordered from an indie company and they have longer turnaround times! I had issues with shipping last year...(paid for 2 day shipping, took 2 weeks for my girl to get the gift...I was panicking!) so I want to make sure to ship earlier this year!


The company I initially wanted to order from has such a long TAT right now that I absolutely *know* it won't get here before the shipping deadline (I ordered something from them on October 12th and just received shipping last night, and their TAT has gotten *longer* since I placed that order).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Fortunately, I know of other companies that work much more quickly!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess this is more of a general question, but does anyone else live in a general area where drugstores just don't carry new makeup collections? :/ I live in NoVA and work in DC and I stopped by 3 CVSs over the last 2 days to find some stuff for SS, but nothing. The only thing I live close to is Rite Aid but I almost never hear about exclusive collections at Rite Aid.

The only thing I can think of is maybe the Walgreens in Chinatown with the whole collection, but that's still kind of far from where I am. But blah both of the CVS near my work are pretty empty on everything much less getting new collections....


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Agreed...the main reason I have already made my main purchase, is because I ordered from an indie company and they have longer turnaround times! I had issues with shipping last year...(paid for 2 day shipping, took 2 weeks for my girl to get the gift...I was panicking!) so I want to make sure to ship earlier this year!


I ordered early for this reason as well. I ordered from two indie companies and Sephora. Oddly enough, I actually already have shipping info for both indie companies, but not for Sephora. I had wanted to order from a third indie company, but they currently have a 4-6 week TAT, and I don't want to risk not being able to ship out early.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so glad we have some seasoned indie fans on here.  It really helps!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, my drugstores never get the new collections, even of really popular things like Color Tattoos. It's so frustrating, because I miss out on a lot.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone pressed eyeshadows before? I think that'd be fun because I have a bunch of loose eyeshadow I also don't use becuse it's not pressed (the super pretty Tarina Tarantino Sparklicity ones for example). I'm wondering if it would lose some of it duochromey sparkly look if i pressed it.

tl;dr version I want to buy indies and press them for my santee but I've never done it before so it sounds like it's going to be a mess :S


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Has anyone pressed eyeshadows before? I think that'd be fun because I have a bunch of loose eyeshadow I also don't use becuse it's not pressed (the super pretty Tarina Tarantino Sparklicity ones for example). I'm wondering if it would lose some of it duochromey sparkly look if i pressed it.
> 
> tl;dr version I want to buy indies and press them for my santee but I've never done it before so it sounds like it's going to be a mess :S


No I have not pressed any before, but I plan to. They do not lose the duochrome sparkle, but I plan on following this guide, http://thecraftycosmetician.blogspot.com/2014/01/diy-pressing-loose-eye-shadow-pigment.html but instead of the binding agents they recommend, I will be using the MyMix Clear Pressing Medium from TKB Trading found here: http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1168

Remember, tin pans are magnetic, aluminum are not. I have purchased pans and the other things from TKB Trading as well and palettes from anothersoul on etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/anothersoul

I have read the shadows that do not do well with pressing are pretty much any that are mostly ultramarine (in the ingredients), but mica based shades do well. Just look for this in the ingredients of the shadows. It doesn't sound hard to press your own shadows, as long as you have all the supplies, it just takes some time as they need to dry for 24-48 hours before being used.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No I have not pressed any before, but I plan to. They do not lose the duochrome sparkle, but I plan on following this guide, http://thecraftycosmetician.blogspot.com/2014/01/diy-pressing-loose-eye-shadow-pigment.html but instead of the binding agents they recommend, I will be using the MyMix Clear Pressing Medium from TKB Trading found here: http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1168
> 
> Remember, tin pans are magnetic, aluminum are not. I have purchased pans and the other things from TKB Trading as well and palettes from anothersoul on etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/anothersoul
> 
> I have read the shadows that do not do well with pressing are pretty much any that are mostly ultramarine (in the ingredients), but mica based shades do well. Just look for this in the ingredients of the shadows. It doesn't sound hard to press your own shadows, as long as you have all the supplies, it just takes some time as they need to dry for 24-48 hours before being used.


I've seen other bloggers use this pan and it's pretty cheap and aluminum so i don't think rust will be a problem: http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-PCS-26mm-Empty-Eyeshadow-Aluminum-Pans-with-Palette/330617581154?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 It's interesting they're not magnetic though... I wonder how secure they are in the pan.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm digging the indie love on this thread!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 11, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> You're done?!? Wow!! I am still in the stalking phase...


 I am still in the stalking stage as well.  I feel so behind after reading how many people started shopping already.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't tried pressing yet, but it is on my "to-do" list! I love the bright colors and shimmers and duochrome-ness of my loose pigments, but I admit that sometimes, I reach for other things when I'm in a hurry, just because the loose pigments are easier to make a mess with.  And I'm clumsy. So I like to take a little longer with them. I'd love to have some of my pretties in pressed form...I'll take on the challenge sometime. Maybe over Christmas break! (since I'm working in a school now, and will actually have a christmas break!) If anyone attempts it before I do, please post your method and success!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I am still in the stalking stage as well.  I feel so behind after reading how many people started shopping already.


Not behind at all! That was me, last year - I felt like everyone else was almost done before I really even started! Don't worry - all the sales will start soon enough, and those of us who started early will be saying "OH MAN, I SHOULD HAVE WAITED!"  

I'm waiting a bit for the rest of my gift...it will be a few weeks before I get the main item I ordered, anyway, and I want to make sure the rest is perfect.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 11, 2014)

HI everyone. I am so excited for Secret Santa this year. I haven't been very active on MUT the past few months but I plan on making more of an effort so my Santa gets to learn more about me. As far as my Elfster wish list. I don't want my Santa to think that I expect/want all of those items. Yes I would love them all LOL but I just want her to have an idea of what I like/or what I'd like to try.  For example, I added the Superglam Powermud. I don't actually expect her to buy it but if she happens to have a foil sample (even though I said no foils, ha ha) or a deluxe sample, I would love to try it out. 

but in general I will be happy with whatever she gets me. I love surprises too.  

As for my Santee, she is really into Indie brands which I know NOTHING about so I did a little stalking today (while at work) and plan on doing some more research this week.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2014)

For those waiting for sales, here's a list of companies that had Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals last year. Info from Temptalia's site.



Spoiler



Black Friday

    AHAVA:  40% off site-wide with code BLACKFRIDAY, 11/21 through 11/25.
    ARCONA: 40% off Arcona products, 11/23 through 11/24. Final-sale.
    BATH &amp; BODY WORKS:  $20 with any $40 purchase VIP bag valued at $100+ with code VIP12, 11/21 through 11/23.  $5 Wallflowers 2-pack refills 11/22 through 11/23.  Buy 3, get 3 free Signature Collection, 11/22 through 11/25. 2 for $20 3-wick candles, 11/22 through 11/25. $10 limited edition 3-wick candle, 11/22 through 11/23. $5 Black Berry Woods Body Lotion, 11/24 only. 4 for $15 or 6 for $20 Anti-Bacterial Hand Soap, 11/21 through 11/27. 4 for $20 or 6 for $24 Wallflowers and Scentportables, 11/21 through 11/27.
    BECCA:  20% off any $50+ purchase + free shipping with code GIVETHANKS, 11/21 (noon EST) through 11/24 (midnight PST).
    BENEFIT: Spend $30 and get a FREE deluxe mini BADgal lash mascara. Spend $60 and also get a FREE deluxe mini the porefessional. Spend $90 and also get a deluxe mini sugarbomb. Enter STAYCATION at checkout. Offer valid 11/23 – 11/25/12 at 11:59pm PST.
    BEAUTE: 30% off with code BLACKFRIDAY2012, 11/22 through 11/26.
    BLISS: Up to 50% savings on best in skincare; save 30% on Bliss+Remede bundles, 20% on Bliss, Remede, Elemis products. Cosmetic bag filled with travel-sized beauty goodies with $150+ purchase.
    BLOW: Free full size blow out hair spray with any full size blowpro hair care purchase on blowpro.com and/or get a FREE $10.00 gift card with every $50.00 gift card purchase. No promo code needed, its automatic at checkout.
    BOBBI BROWN: Free beauty trio of your choice + free specially-sized lipgloss with every order + free shipping, no code necessary. 11/21 through 11/26.
    THE BODY SHOP:  3 for $30 on all products.  Mistletote ($100 value) for $30 with any $30 purchase while supplies last, 11/21 through 11/25.
    CASWELL-MASSEY:  20-30% off site-wide, 11/23 through 11/25.
    CLINIQUE:  3 free minis with any $25+ purchase, plus free shipping, no code necessary, 11/22 through 11/26.
    EVE PEARL: 40-60% off with code BPCM2012, 11/22 11AM EST through 11/27 11AM EST.
    FEKKAI: 20% off + free shipping, no code necessary, 11/23 through 11/26.
    GIORGIO ARMANI: 20% off + free shipping on $75+ orders, 11/23 through 11/25 only, with code BLKFRIDAY12.
    ILLAMASQUA: 20% off full range with code XMAS20, now through 11/24.  Free UK delivery on all orders, free international delivery on £35.
    INGLOT: 20% off total purchase price 11/22 3AM EST through 11/27 3AM EST, no code necessary. Advised to order with expedited shipping to receive order within 12 business days.
    KATE SOMERVILLE:  Golden Glow Kit ($48.00, regularly $76, valued at $100); Revive &amp; Renew Kit ($150.00, regularly $170, valued at $225), both valid 11/23 through 11/27.  When visitors purchase any luxury sized product, they will receive a complimentary full-sized product, 11/23 through 12/9.
    KIEHL’S: Receive a deluxe trio of your choice + free shipping with code TREATS, 11/22 through 11/25.  $20 off $75+ orders + free shipping with code JOYFUL, expires 12/31.
    L’OCCITANE:  Up to 25% off favorite gift sets + buy 3 get 1 free select stocking stuffers, 11/23 through 11/26.
    LAB SERIES: Free skincare survival kit with $50+ purchase, 11/22 through 11/23.
    LANCOME CANADA:  $15 instant gift card + free shipping with $100+ purchase with code FRIENDS, 11/23 through 11/24.
    LUMENE: 40% off Lumene at Walgreens (online and in-store), 11/23 only.
    MARK: 20% off your order with code MARK20, 11/2 through 11/25.
    NORDSTROM:  9 brands are participating in a gift with purchase in store and online, including top brands Jo Malone, Clarisonic, Smashbox, Clarins, Jimmy Choo, Prada and more!
        With an $85 Kiehl’s purchase, receive Crème de Corps, Clearly Corrective, Rosa Artica Lightweight and Rosa Artica eye in a Kiehl’s pouch, both online and in stores
        With your $75 Estee Lauder purchase, receive deluxe size samples of Estee Lauder ‘Re-Nutriv’ Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Crème and ‘Re-Nutriv’ Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Crème. Gifted items are up to a $78 value, available both online and in stores
        With a $350 La Mer purchase, receive Crème de La Mer, The Eye Concentrate, The Regenreating Serum, and The Cleansing Foam, both online and in stores
        With a $125 YSL purchase, receive a small pouch, Paris TOA, Noir Radical Mascara, Forever Youth Eye Cream 3ML, Gommage 15ML, and a Forever Youth Liberator Serum 1ML, both online and in stores
    NORDSTROM:  Purchase two nail colors from Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK or Nordstrom Nail Color and receive a third polish (of equal or lesser value) from the same brand FREE.  11/23 while supplies last.
    NOURISH:  25% off + free shipping with code GREEN, 11/23.
    OCC MAKEUP: Receive Triptych Lip Tar with $25+ purchases while supplies last, 11/23 through 11/26.
    OJON:  Free full-size conditioner with purchase of matching shampoo + free shipping, 11/21 through 11/26, no code necessary.
    OUIDAD: 25% off all orders with code FFCURL, 11/23 through 11/25.
    SAKS FIFTH AVENUE: $25 gift card with $100 cosmetics and fragrances purchase with code BEAUTY12, 11/22 through 11/23.
    SEPHORA: Stash of $10 sets (all valued at more) on 11/23 only. Sets include: Sephora Collection Gilded Brush Set Trio ($30 value), Bare Escentuals Let It Glow Set ($42 value), Boscia best of Boscia Set ($30 value), Ole Henriksen 3 Little Holiday Wonders ($35 value), Philosophy Purity Made Simple 12 oz ($26 value), Stila Travel Palette + Deluxe Kitten Lip Glaze ($67 value), Tokyo Milk Femme Fatal Trio ($30 value), Too Faced Deluxe Chocolate Soleil + Travel Kabuki ($34 value), Tarte Gifted Mascara + Multipleye Lash Primer ($31 value), Jak black Comfort &amp; Joy Duo ($14 value), Josie Maran Bear Naked Wipes &amp; Nail Wipes ($21 value), Tocca 3 Mini Rollerballs ($30 value), Bite Mini Lipstick Palette ($48 value), LORAC Behind the Scenes Eye Primer &amp; Shadow ($40 value), Buxom In the Spotlight Set ($40 value).
    SHU UEMURA: 20% off + free shipping on $50+ orders with code WISH2012, 11/22 through 11/27.
    SMASHBOX: 20% off orders of $50+ with code FRIENDS2012, 11/21 through 11/26.
    SUGARPILL: 30% off select items, 11/23.  20% off select items, 11/24 through 11/26.
    TOO FACED: Additional 50% off all vintage items with code BLACK2012, ends 11/26.
    ULTA: ULTA Artist Palettes ($16.99 instead of $24.99), Benefit Fa La La La Flawless ($25, $79 value), Stila Kitten Classics ($10, $32 value), Smashbox Studio Steal zBrush Collection ($19, $74 value). Valid 11/23 and 11/24.
    URBAN DECAY:  Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color Collection for $49 ($140 value), 11/23 only.  Smoked Palette + free double-ended 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Set for $49 ($77 value), 11/23 only.
    VAPOUR: 30% off all Vapour products (except samples) with code BLACKFRIDAY12, 11/23 through 11/26.
    YSL: 20% off with code BLKFRIDAY12, 11/23 through 11/25.

Cyber Monday

    AHAVA:  Free Extreme Night Treatment ($72 value) on $40+ orders with code CYBERTREAT, 11/26 only.
    BATH &amp; BODY WORKS: 25% off entire site with code CYBER2012, 11/26 only.
    BECCA:  Spend $75 and receive a free Mini Shimmering Skin Perfector in Topaz and full-size Beach Tint in Strawberry. Spend $125 to receive the $75 gift, plus two full-size Glossy Lip Tints and a Becca Cosmetics Pouch.
    THE BODY SHOP: 50% off entire store + free shipping at $30, 11/26 only.
    THE BODY SHOP CANADA:  50% off entire store + free shipping at $50, 11/26 only.
    CLINIQUE: 3 free moisture minis with any $25+ purchase + free shipping, 11/26 only.
    COOLA: 25% off on all products (except MineralBaby and Sun essentials kit) with code HAPPYMONDAY, 11/26 only.
    GIORGIO ARMANI: 20% off + free shipping on $75+ orders; 20% off + free shipping + choice of 6 samples on $125+ orders, 11/26 through 11/30 only with code CYBER12A.
    L’OCCITANE:  $10 gift card with any $50+ purchase with code GIFT10, 11/26 only.
    LANCOME: 20% off any order with code HEARTS, 11/25 through 11/30.
    MARK:  Free gift set ($72 value) with $40+ purchase with code MKCYBER, 11/26 only.
    MURAD: $25 off $100 purchase with code CYBERMONDAY, 11/26 only.
    NOURISH:  50% off all Nourish products + free shipping with code CYBER, 11/26.
    OUIDAD: 25% off with code FFCURL + free shipping, 11/26 only.
    SEPHORA:  Free mystery sample bag with $25+ purchase with code UNDERWRAPS, 11/26 only.
    SHU UEMURA: 25% off + free shipping on $90+ orders with code SHU25, 11/26 and 11/27.
    SUGARPILL: 20% off select items, 11/24 through 11/26.
    THEBALM: 40% off with code CYBERMONDAY, 11/26 through 11/27 12PM PST.
    THYMES: FREE Frasier Fir Candle with any order placed of $50. 11/26 only.
    TOO FACED:  Mystery Grab Bag for $19 ($97.50 value), 11/26 12AM PST.
    YSL: 20% off with code CYBER12, 11/26 through 11/30.

Temptalia Exclusives

    SHU UEMURA: Temptalia readers get 25% off + free shipping with $50+ orders with code SHUXTEMP, valid today through 11/21.

Pre-Black Friday

    THE BODY SHOP: Buy 2, get 1 free through 11/20.
    THE BODY SHOP CANADA:  50% off fragrance &amp; home on 11/19 only. 50% off all makeup, 11/20 only. 50% off all skincare, 11/21 only.
    CAROL’S DAUGHTER: 13% off + free mystery gift with code HAPPY13, expires 11/21.
    ECO TOOLS: Select beauty items will be 50% off retail prices from now through December 6th. Free shipping this weekend only.
    KERASTASE:  Free shipping + choice of a 3-step regiment kit on orders of $85+, 11/19 through 11/22.
    LANCOME: 3 samples with $35+ order ($74 value) with code HOLIDAY, 11/20 only.
    LANCOME:  Free 2-day shipping with code THANKS, 11/22 only.
    TARTE: Free bulsh brush ($28 value) with purchase of Amazonian clay 12-hour blush with code BLUSH, expires 11/21.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 11, 2014)

BagLady said:


> HI everyone. I am so excited for Secret Santa this year. I haven't been very active on MUT the past few months but I plan on making more of an effort so my Santa gets to learn more about me. As far as my Elfster wish list. I don't want my Santa to think that I expect/want all of those items. Yes I would love them all LOL but I just want her to have an idea of what I like/or what I'd like to try. For example, I added the Superglam Powermud. I don't actually expect her to buy it but if she happens to have a foil sample (even though I said no foils, ha ha) or a deluxe sample, I would love to try it out.
> 
> but in general I will be happy with whatever she gets me. I love surprises too.
> 
> As for my Santee, she is really into Indie brands which I know NOTHING about so I did a little stalking today (while at work) and plan on doing some more research this week.


There are lots of us on here that can help you navigate the indie world!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

Yowsers, I was expecting lots of wind today, but this is kind of ridiculous!  35 mph right now with gusts of up to 65 mph!  High wind warning in effect until tomorrow afternoon!  We're supposed to get our first overnight freeze of the year tonight.  This translates to KNEE SOCK SEASON.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 11, 2014)

Uhhh...what does TAT mean? For the life of me, I can not figure it out!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Uhhh...what does TAT mean? For the life of me, I can not figure it out!


TAT= Turn around time referring to the amount of time from when you order to when your order ships.  many indies have longer turn around times due to few employees, time of year, sales etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello Waffle: 

_Happy Waffle Wednesday everyone! Today's promotion is buy 3 get one free! Applicable to both blushes and eyeshadows. Free item MUST be the same as the product you are purchasing (i.e: you cannot get two eyeshadows and a blush and request a free blush). Same thing applies with sizes!_

_No code necessary, leave your item requests in your order comments._


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

I love Waffle Wednesdays solely because GRAY KITTY AWWWW!  (Of course, my own gray kitty is currently wandering around the living room, so my life is not devoid of GRAY KITTY AWWWW!, but I will never say no to more!)


----------



## lovepink (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh how fun is it that when something is marked as purchased on someone's list on Elfster it shows up in the feed on the main thread!  So neat to see what other people are getting their santees!

Will be fun when it comes to reveal times to see who had who!


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 11, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I know my list sort of sucks. I like surprises?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Oh my gosh how fun is it that when something is marked as purchased on someone's list on Elfster it shows up in the feed on the main thread!  So neat to see what other people are getting their santees!
> 
> Will be fun when it comes to reveal times to see who had who!


I've been going through random lists to see what everyone's getting!

Kind of impressed at the amount of shopping some ladies have done already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Oh my gosh how fun is it that when something is marked as purchased on someone's list on Elfster it shows up in the feed on the main thread!  So neat to see what other people are getting their santees!
> 
> Will be fun when it comes to reveal times to see who had who!





allistra44 said:


> I've been going through random lists to see what everyone's getting!
> 
> Kind of impressed at the amount of shopping some ladies have done already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I completely forgot about this feature!  Off to peruse the gifts.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 11, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Oh my gosh how fun is it that when something is marked as purchased on someone's list on Elfster it shows up in the feed on the main thread! So neat to see what other people are getting their santees!
> 
> Will be fun when it comes to reveal times to see who had who!


The "purchased" feature is so fun! I have been browsing through lists and getting excited for everyone.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, this is going to be awesome.  There will be some happy santees during reveals.  I think it will be even more exciting knowing a package is headed to someone and I know they are going to squee over the contents.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

To my lovely santee,

I ran out of data for my phone until the 17th. I apologize for not answering Elfster questions in a timelier manner. I promise to check often so I can help If needed. Sorry for the inconvenice, but I am loving your questions!!

I feel like I should start asking my person questions for the heck of it. I pretty much have her stuff planned out, but I want to make sure how she feels about it.

Also I am taking advantage of that Hello Waffle sale for my giftee.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2014)

Ugh, I was in the middle of placing an order, and my browser crashed, so I decided to go ahead and update my OS as long as I needed to restart my machine. Uh... Order not placed. I'm going to bed now. It's going to be one of those cozy nights where I'm snuggled down in bed listening to the wind bang on everything until I fall asleep! (You know you love storms when that's a comforting sound, not one that freaks you out and keeps you awake!)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 12, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Ok I have a question for all my indies. If person ask for indie shadow, do they want the bags or the jar?


Not that familiar with what you mean by sample bags, but if you have someone looking to try indies, would they know the bag is shadow? How to store/use? Just curious. If I was looking at a Baggie if green powder, I might not think eye shadow!!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 12, 2014)

I haven't checked out a lot of wishlists, but I think most of the indie shadows can indicate in Elfster if you want the sample or the full size. I know a LOT of people like the samples, but I prefer the full size because I frikken hate re-potting shadows from the baggies.

The baggies are also labeled, so the recipient will know what they've gotten.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 12, 2014)

I scored so big with who my elfie is. Someone I REALLY like! YAAAAY!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you @@lovepink! It was driving me crazy!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 12, 2014)

I need to quit adding to my list. My wishes are all over the place     , not just beauty stuff, but I need to stop already.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm so excited! I haven't purchased anything yet but have settled on a theme!!!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah!! My santee has started adding things to her wishlist. Now, I can start shopping. 

I'm the kind of person who can't shop without a list and I'm so very glad I have a list now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dear Santee,

One of the brands you want to try is a brand that I already like, so I couldn't help getting something for myself while I was getting one for you too (Merry Christmas to us both!).


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 12, 2014)

Is there a way to find ALL the posts our giftee made? I can find her profile and click on "posts" but it only shows like the last five posts she made, though she made hundreds. Is there a setting or something I can look at to look through ALL her posts? That way we can see if she posted anywhere little hints at things she likes that we can use to curate our gift? Thank you for your help!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

Made my first purchases for my giftee and I'm already over the limit. Oops lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Is there a way to find ALL the posts our giftee made? I can find her profile and click on "posts" but it only shows like the last five posts she made, though she made hundreds. Is there a setting or something I can look at to look through ALL her posts? That way we can see if she posted anywhere little hints at things she likes that we can use to curate our gift? Thank you for your help!


Yep! Click 'Find Content' on her profile &amp; then select 'only posts' on the left side.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2014)

The search engine will only pull the most recent thousand posts. For most people, that's more than enough, but for other people (like me, probably!), it won't go back to last tear's SeSa.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 12, 2014)

I got my Santee on Monday night (thanks @ !) and I'm so excited to do this, woohoo!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

My boyfriend just told me I'm taking this "SS thing too seriously" and that I "already spent too much money". It's like he doesn't understand. Lol!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 12, 2014)

Did some shopping tonight......can't wait!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 12, 2014)

I've already started shopping and forming ideas, and so far I LOVE my ideas and I think she will too.  I just wish my Santee had more stuff on her wishlist, so I can get a better idea of what she likes.

@@meaganola : I'm in the same general area as you and that wind storm was intense!  I'm so glad I picked up a pair of gloves a few days ago!  I needed them while I was outside.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2014)

@megan27ist  It's still going on for me!  I have a second-floor apartment with lots of windows and nothing to break the wind, so I can hear *everything*.  I was hanging out in my downstairs neighbors' apartment yesterday, and you could barely hear anything because they have a fence and a garage next door to cushion things, but in my apartment, it's a completely different story.  The big boss at work has declared that tomorrow is casual day due to the weather, so that's nice.  I won't have to wait for the bus in pants that let the wind right through!  I can deal with cold.  It's the wind that's the real problem.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm worried I don't have enough on my wishlist, but at the same time I'm worried I have too much and it overwhelms them lol

Also dear Santee,

If you'd rather me have all my wishlist on elfster please let me know and I will put it on elfster instead of here.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @megan27ist  It's still going on for me!  I have a second-floor apartment with lots of windows and nothing to break the wind, so I can hear *everything*.  I was hanging out in my downstairs neighbors' apartment yesterday, and you could barely hear anything because they have a fence and a garage next door to cushion things, but in my apartment, it's a completely different story.  The big boss at work has declared that tomorrow is casual day due to the weather, so that's nice.  I won't have to wait for the bus in pants that let the wind right through!  I can deal with cold.  It's the wind that's the real problem.


It was so loud for me earlier too, I was folding laundry this morning and by the window on the outside is where we hang our BBQ stuff, and I kept thinking I heard one of my dog's tags and that we left one outside (we did!).  I've got the dishes and laundry running and music playing, so I wouldn't know if it's still blowing or not.

I just looked outside, and it looks pretty still from what I can see.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 12, 2014)

So, I am kind of in the opposite boat and my Santee has such a large wishlist that I can't figure out how to get Elfster to show it all to me! Why isn't the a function to search wishlists, because when I am shopping a particular brand, I want to know if my person has anything specific they want. :blush:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 12, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, I am kind of in the opposite boat and my Santee has such a large wishlist that I can't figure out how to get Elfster to show it all to me! Why isn't the a function to search wishlists, because when I am shopping a particular brand, I want to know if my person has anything specific they want. :blush:


Just scroll down all the way until you get to the end of their wishlist, and then CTRL-F to search


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 13, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Stalking. Stalking. Stalking!
> 
> Blew through some BB points today =D Used a promo code too! Also have an Ulta order on the way! I was going to place an order through Sephora (I really want that 8 Sample Bag!) but I held off for now. I hate that you can only use one promo code there. Grrr.
> 
> ...


Hahah! I also just placed order with Birchbox, Ulta, and Sephora. I think all of my gifts for my Santee for this Secret Santa AND my nails secret santa is done. I don't like waiting...I get nervous that things will sell out or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 13, 2014)

I told myself I would wait for some good deals on Black Friday but I was just so excited to get paired with someone with a really extensive awesome wishlist that I couldn't wait. Maybe I'll just hide all the stuff I get her under the couch or something so I don't see it. That means I can buy more, right??? Out of sight out of mind?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 13, 2014)

I may have gone a bit wild, but hey it's for a good cause right? I have two more orders to place for sure, then I need to get an early start on wrapping what I already have because I am terrible at it.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 13, 2014)

I bought a few more things for my Santee tonight. I'm pretty happy with what I have so far, especially since I managed to get a few things off her list. Now I just have to find some nice extras to include. I'm not very crafty so I hope I can come up with something good.

I'm having a nice time browsing through everyone's wish lists on Elster. I can't wait for the reveals.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I guess this is more of a general question, but does anyone else live in a general area where drugstores just don't carry new makeup collections? :/ I live in NoVA and work in DC and I stopped by 3 CVSs over the last 2 days to find some stuff for SS, but nothing. The only thing I live close to is Rite Aid but I almost never hear about exclusive collections at Rite Aid.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is maybe the Walgreens in Chinatown with the whole collection, but that's still kind of far from where I am. But blah both of the CVS near my work are pretty empty on everything much less getting new collections....


I'm having a hard time too - I have gone to 9 or 10 different stores looking for something specific!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm, I may need to use a bigger box to pack this stuff in. I hope my santee doesn't care that I'm terrible at wrapping.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 13, 2014)

Santa: I keep adding items to my elfster wishlist, but please don't let this stress you out! I'm also using this list as a way to organize items I might eventually purchase for myself.  :blush:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

I started my hand made gift last night and it looks cute!  I am so excited I found a project that I can actually finish in time.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 13, 2014)

A little help please. How do I ask my santee questions anonymously? Should i contact the elf's or just use the "_Ask a question_" button on their elfster profile?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 13, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> A little help please. How do I ask my santee questions anonymously? Should i contact the elf's or just use the "_Ask a question_" button on their elfster profile?


If you use the 'ask a question' button, it will always be anonymous!

If you'd prefer to ask something more privately, you can use the 'send a message' feature, just make sure you check the box that says 'send anonymously.' 

Otherwise you can always use a Sugar Plum Fairy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 13, 2014)

I decided what I'm going to get as the big ticket item! Now, I'll just work on trades to get some additional little goodies. So excited!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If you use the 'ask a question' button, it will always be anonymous!
> 
> If you'd prefer to ask something more privately, you can use the 'send a message' feature, just make sure you check the box that says 'send anonymously.'
> 
> Otherwise you can always use a Sugar Plum Fairy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

IT IS SNOWING IN PORTLAND! This is *highly* unusual.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 13, 2014)

@@meaganola It's so pretty!  It's been snowing since I got up.  I am SO glad that I change my shifts at work this week, because otherwise I'd have to keep going outside in the cold, but instead I get to stay where it's warm and watch it come down!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 13, 2014)

Woo! I just got back the points I was waiting on from a Birchbox refund so I can start making purchases. All my points are going to my santee. Bring on the shopping!

EDIT: Aaaaaaaand....points blown! I'm so happy with my first purchase! I can't wait for my santee to see what I got her!  :lol:


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned already, but Macadamia and Tarte are both on Hautelook right now. (Two of my personal faves)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2014)

I think I know what to get my SS but the struggle is do I get it now or wait until BF or Cyber Monday to get good deals? But I don't want to be held up with long shipping times. Hmmm.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 13, 2014)

I feel bad that I don't have what I consider a "big ticket item". I just went hog wild on her wishlist and bought all lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If you use the 'ask a question' button, it will always be anonymous!
> 
> If you'd prefer to ask something more privately, you can use the 'send a message' feature, just make sure you check the box that says 'send anonymously.'
> 
> Otherwise you can always use a Sugar Plum Fairy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm...now I'm wondering if I messed up. I tried to ask a question and used the message feature by accident. I sure hope I clicked send anonymously. Otherwise...I'm really sorry if I blew my cover, Santee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Hmmm...now I'm wondering if I messed up. I tried to ask a question and used the message feature by accident. I sure hope I clicked send anonymously. Otherwise...I'm really sorry if I blew my cover, Santee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Actually now that I'm looking at it, the default is to send anonymously. So unless you UNchecked the 'send anonymously?' box, you should be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 13, 2014)

I promise I'm reading this thread!!

I went a little crazy on the first full day of shopping and now I'm just trying to figure out if there's a theme or if it's just, 'HELLO, HERE YA GO SWEET LADY!!'    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope my list was good enough to scope.  I'm only picky about a few things (no coconut ever, lol -- unless it's oil and I don't have to really smell it or eat it.)  Oddly enough I only pop popcorn with coconut oil.  I have one of those stand popcorn makers on a cart and that is usually my Xmas gift to the neighbors.  I also feed my pups plops of coconut oil -- it's good for them!

Also, I'm a teacher, so things like unique pens and pencils are always welcome.  I don't get teacher gifts from my high schoolers (tho I get the best hugs and cards), so if something teacher'ish catches your eye, go for it!  (Unless it's an apple.  They get lost on my desk.  An apple made from cheese?  Perfect, lol.)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2014)

I am pretty set on my theme and have ordered the main item, and am taking my time finding complementary items.

The only thing is, the company I ordered from has a kind of long TAT. It SHOULD get here right before the shipping deadline, but I'm feeling like I need to find a backup plan in case it takes too long! But I'm so sold on my theme, that I can't think of a good backup plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not very crafty or artistic, so I think I am going to try to hit up a craft fair this year and look for little trinkets/additions that my secret santa might like. If you live in Chicago, I definitely recommend checking out the Renegade Craft Fair (this year it is in Bridgeport), because they always have SOOOO much wonderful stuff. It's like etsy in person x100. Yeah. I know. 



secrethoarder said:


> I told myself I would wait for some good deals on Black Friday but I was just so excited to get paired with someone with a really extensive awesome wishlist that I couldn't wait. Maybe I'll just hide all the stuff I get her under the couch or something so I don't see it. That means I can buy more, right??? Out of sight out of mind?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OFF TOPIC, but I love your screen name.  :wub:


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2014)

So excited I made a BB order last night and can got to Elfster and mark something as purchased on her list!  I have purchased some other stuff but this is the first from the list!  Whee!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I am pretty set on my theme and have ordered the main item, and am taking my time finding complementary items.
> 
> The only thing is, the company I ordered from has a kind of long TAT. It SHOULD get here right before the shipping deadline, but I'm feeling like I need to find a backup plan in case it takes too long! But I'm so sold on my theme, that I can't think of a good backup plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What my summerswap buddy did, and I LOVED it and was 100% fine with it, was she sent a gift (which was really an awesome gift, so awesome I was stunned it wasn't the 'main' gift) and with it she sent a note saying 'The main part of your gift is coming later- I saw this thing I knew you had to have but it doesn't ship from Korea until next month'.

Last year my nails Santa also sent my gift without 2 of the items in it and she just sent them on to me when she got them.

I don't see an issue with sending her the extras with a note saying 'something else awesome is coming as soon as this indie gets their act together- in the meantime enjoy these other goodies!'


----------



## Kelli (Nov 13, 2014)

I am getting asked the most awesome questions on Elfster! My answers may not be that awesome, but I am having lots of fun answering them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 13, 2014)

tulosai said:


> What my summerswap buddy did, and I LOVED it and was 100% fine with it, was she sent a gift (which was really an awesome gift, so awesome I was stunned it wasn't the 'main' gift) and with it she sent a note saying 'The main part of your gift is coming later- I saw this thing I knew you had to have but it doesn't ship from Korea until next month'.
> 
> Last year my nails Santa also sent my gift without 2 of the items in it and she just sent them on to me when she got them.
> 
> I don't see an issue with sending her the extras with a note saying 'something else awesome is coming as soon as this indie gets their act together- in the meantime enjoy these other goodies!'


I agree with this. You obviously have planned and purchased way in advance, so on the off chance that it isn't delivered to you on time, I would do what tulosai suggested. I'm sure your giftee will just be thrilled that you put so much thought into finding the perfect gift.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I agree with this. You obviously have planned and purchased way in advance, so on the off chance that it isn't delivered to you on time, I would do what tulosai suggested. I'm sure your giftee will just be thrilled that you put so much thought into finding the perfect gift.


Thanks guys! That's a good idea (and actually, my santa last year did that, too, and I didn't even think of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2014)

YAY done shopping for my regular Santee!!!

Now just have to get my act together for the nails one...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

tulosai said:


> What my summerswap buddy did, and I LOVED it and was 100% fine with it, was she sent a gift (which was really an awesome gift, so awesome I was stunned it wasn't the 'main' gift) and with it she sent a note saying 'The main part of your gift is coming later- I saw this thing I knew you had to have but it doesn't ship from Korea until next month'.
> 
> Last year my nails Santa also sent my gift without 2 of the items in it and she just sent them on to me when she got them.
> 
> I don't see an issue with sending her the extras with a note saying 'something else awesome is coming as soon as this indie gets their act together- in the meantime enjoy these other goodies!'


I've had people do this to me (not quite the right way of putting it, but the best way I can think of at the moment) multiple times in exchanges like this, albeit on other forums.  In one case, I didn't even know that she was sending me another little something until a package from Lush showed up randomly on my UPS tracking app, and if it wasn't for that app, I wouldn't have known it was coming *at all*.  It's actually pretty awesome to get a straggler present because it extends the festivities!

(And in one case, it was really nice because the initial package arrived on the day I had oral surgery, so I was SO STONED from the drugs they gave me that to this day, I barely remember opening the package, so then when the second package showed up, it was all kinds of magical fun that actually stuck in my memory.)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I am getting asked the most awesome questions on Elfster! My answers may not be that awesome, but I am having lots of fun answering them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish my Santa would ask me questions! I love reading others!



jocedun said:


> I'm not very crafty or artistic, so I think I am going to try to hit up a craft fair this year and look for little trinkets/additions that my secret santa might like. If you live in Chicago, I definitely recommend checking out the Renegade Craft Fair (this year it is in Bridgeport), because they always have SOOOO much wonderful stuff. It's like etsy in person x100. Yeah. I know.
> 
> OFF TOPIC, but I love your screen name.  :wub:


I would buy all the things!! Jealous, there really isn't any big craft fairs up here. Usually just church ones with granny stuff. Note that granny stuff is totally fine and cool but I like to see different things.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

Drive-by admin reminder!  In addition to @, you can also PM @ or me (my phone data plan resets tonight!  Whoo!) with any Secret Santa questions! 

Also, if you would like to ask your Santee something, there are three awesome ways to do it:  Click the Ask a Question button in Elfster (it will send the question anonymously, and it will show up in the group feed and your Santee's profile under Secret Q&amp;A), click the Send a Message button (it won't be in the group feed, and only your Santee will see it, but just make sure you leave the Ask Anonymously button checked if you want to remain anonymous right now), or the Sugarplum Fairy thread.  Your dedicated Sugarplum Fairy team is standing by waiting to assist you right over here: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134581-secret-santa-secret-santa-nails-2014-sugar-plum-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 13, 2014)

Tehee just finished placing a QVC order and another order for my Santees main gift. I am so stinking excited!!! I want to drop hints and tease what it is but I'm sure they would know exactly who they are. Having so much fun over here ^^


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 13, 2014)

I've started receiving the goodies I bought for my Santee! I'm so excited...I am hoping to come up with a handmade item, but I can't decide what to do, lol.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 13, 2014)

I received everything I ordered for my Santee today! I'm going to wrap this weekend, and then all I will need to do is run to the store for some sweet treats and finish my craft. This is going much better than last year.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not anywhere near being ready, but when do people typically start shipping their gifts out?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> I'm not anywhere near being ready, but when do people typically start shipping their gifts out?


It depends!  Some people ship out super early and some to the last day.  It is nice that all the reveals get spread out over time so you have time to ooh and aah accordingly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 13, 2014)

I think some orders will be arriving tomorrow! I can't wait to see everything start to come together!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2014)

Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2014)

Dear Secret Santee,

Don't panic if you don't get your gift sooner. I'm a procrastinator so you probably won't be getting your gift until after December 15. I hope you like it!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


1. Black mascara

2. Purple eyeshadow

That's the minimum to be able to rule the world!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 13, 2014)

So excited about my theme for my giftee. I bought what I think is a cute makeup bag to put all of her presents in. Id post a picture, but it might give me away to my giftee.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


1. Purple eyeliner

2. An incredible moisturizer

Oh, and a cat to snuggle with.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


In the make up world, mascara &amp; blush. Those two things do wonders!

In the whole world, just my boyfriend &amp; my dog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


For makeup:

1. Mascara

2. something for the lips.  

For life:  Husband and a book.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

Some orders started arriving today and I am realizing I need to stop shopping!  This is the first time I have felt this good about my gift.  I really like the Elfster and wishlist format.  It really helps me to know that my giftee will have a couple coveted items.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Drive-by admin reminder!  In addition to @, you can also PM @ or me (my phone data plan resets tonight!  Whoo!) with any Secret Santa questions!
> 
> Also, if you would like to ask your Santee something, there are three awesome ways to do it:  Click the Ask a Question button in Elfster (it will send the question anonymously, and it will show up in the group feed and your Santee's profile under Secret Q&amp;A), click the Send a Message button (it won't be in the group feed, and only your Santee will see it, but just make sure you leave the Ask Anonymously button checked if you want to remain anonymous right now), or the Sugarplum Fairy thread.  Your dedicated Sugarplum Fairy team is standing by waiting to assist you right over here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134581-secret-santa-secret-santa-nails-2014-sugar-plum-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/


Oh I just messaged another moderator and asked this...I'm sorry I hadn't read this yet, but to clarify, I am only supposed to reveal things and ask revealing things to one of the three of you?

EDIT:  I just reread that post...I'm so lost...sugarplum fairy's?  Ummm...how about I stop posting until I read everything. LOL!  I am swimming up a creek without a paddle (and no sleep).  :blush:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 13, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


Eyeliner and black eyeshadow

Also, for those who said boyfriend and husband. My feelings &lt;3! So cute! But I agree. I swear my boyfriend is the only thing keeping me sane this semester! I almost cried in class one day I was so stressed, but he calms me down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SS is prepping me to start shopping for his Christmas gifts.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> 1. Purple eyeliner
> 
> 2. An incredible moisturizer
> 
> Oh, and a cat to snuggle with.


What kind of moisturizer do you use? I'm searching for one! Gimme ALLL OF THEEEEMMM.

My top two -

A good moisturizer

Eyeko eyeliner


----------



## Kelli (Nov 13, 2014)

Makeup wise: foundation and lipstick (blush would be a close third!)


----------



## LadyK (Nov 13, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Eyeliner and black eyeshadow
> 
> Also, for those who said boyfriend and husband. My feelings &lt;3! So cute! But I agree. I swear my boyfriend is the only thing keeping me sane this semester! I almost cried in class one day I was so stressed, but he calms me down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SS is prepping me to start shopping for his Christmas gifts.


Yes!  I think I knew we would end up married after the times my husband (then boyfriend) comforted me while I cried over homework.  Since then we've been through health crap and now pregnancy. (He ties my shoes people, I can no longer reach my feet)  We have been doing so much shopping for the baby that I really need to start working on his Christmas present.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 14, 2014)

Must-haves

Makeup: Lipstick and mascara

In general: Notebook and pencil


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 14, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Oh I just messaged another moderator and asked this...I'm sorry I hadn't read this yet, but to clarify, I am only supposed to reveal things and ask revealing things to one of the three of you?
> 
> EDIT:  I just reread that post...I'm so lost...sugarplum fairy's?  Ummm...how about I stop posting until I read everything. LOL!  I am swimming up a creek without a paddle (and no sleep).  :blush:


Us Sugarplum Faeries have volunteered to help out all of you lovely Santas. Some of us are participating in the SS and others of us are sitting out (financial reasons for myself), but love to help make it a wonderful experience.

In the past the Sugarplum Faeries would be the intermediary used to let you ask your giftee questions without giving yourself away. With Elfster, the faeries are no longer needed for that service, per se. However, we can help out in other areas, such as a sounding board for ideas you may have, product or other genre specialties, extra info on a person for the inner-stalker in all of us, product information that maybe can't be asked in the general boards for fear of the giftee catching on, etc. 

I'll repost the link for the thread where the Sugarplum Faeries have set themselves up, though we stalk the Santas in need across the boards, as the lionesses do to the gazelle on the Serengeti. Hmmm... might be time for sleep. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134581-secret-santa-secret-santa-nails-2014-sugar-plum-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 14, 2014)

Got my package from Sephora today! I've got a present for my best friend (That I already gave her, because she knew what she was getting anyway and I wanted her to enjoy it right away), one for my other really close friend, and one for my secret santa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2014)

Aaaack. So sad, I missed the sign up by about a week.  Real life has really put a crunch on my ability to be on MUT this year, and I was looking forward to participating. Ah well, I'll watch and admire all the elflings!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 14, 2014)

Dayo Steph said:


> Aaaack. So sad, I missed the sign up by about a week. Real life has really put a crunch on my ability to be on MUT this year, and I was looking forward to participating. Ah well, I'll watch and admire all the elflings!


Sign up to be a Sugarplum Fairy! Or for one of Tweakabells amazing scarves or squids?


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 14, 2014)

My top two:

Lipstick &amp; Concealer.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 14, 2014)

Cross posting from the enablers and Sephora threads...for those watching for these sorts of perks to do their SS shopping! 

New 12 pc sample bag (choose one of 3 bag styles) and glamglow in the sample section at Sephora!  Code PARTYPACK.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


Lipstick &amp; moisturizer! 

I use Kiehl's ultra facial cream. I've tried so many different kinds, but I always come back to this one. It's perfect!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 14, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


Makeup wise: Mascara and something moisturizing on my lips (anything from chapstick to a moisturizing lipstick).

Life wise: Hmmm...a good book and coffee.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2014)

You all are SO bad. All the talk of indies and going through your lists has caused me to spend money I wasn't planning to spend. I've ordered from Haus of Gloi and Queen Bee Trading Co. so far.... Ahhhh! Also, the pictures they use make the products look so scrumptious.

Help...  :unsure2:


----------



## jocedun (Nov 14, 2014)

Makeup must-haves: Blush and concealer 

Life must-haves: Boyfriend and the weekend... I live for weekends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TGIF.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2014)

jocedun said:


> Makeup must-haves: Blush and concealer
> 
> Life must-haves: Boyfriend and the weekend... I live for weekends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TGIF.


AMEN


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

It sounds like a lot of people are shopping indies this year! That's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My wishlist is kind of crazy huge but I'd rather it be big and give her ideas than no ideas at all! Still no secret messages from my SS, darn!

My must haves : lip balm and foundation.   Life must haves : fiance and my pup!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 14, 2014)

Eyeliner, foundation. 2 makeup must haves


----------



## wadedl (Nov 14, 2014)

Hourglass Ambient Light Powder in Dim Light and eyeliner. Usually it would be skin care but I have hormonal monster zits so it feels like nothing works.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 14, 2014)

This is my 1st SS and I'm feeling a little stressed lol. I already spent double the limit, but I'm struggling with the feeling that what I got is not enough! Is that normal??


----------



## angienharry (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> This is my 1st SS and I'm feeling a little stressed lol. I already spent double the limit, but I'm struggling with the feeling that what I got is not enough! Is that normal??


I would say its normal.

However I don't think you should worry. Everyone only expects a $25 gift, anything over is a bonus. Sometimes you get a Santa with an awesome stash or lots of BB points and sometimes you don't. It's all good. And even if you have a huge stash, maybe your santee doesn't like the kind of things you have, so if you have to spend more out of pocket, their gift might not look as huge as some others. But it's all part of the fun!!!

All that being said, I can't remember seeing even one person who implied that their gift was inadequate in any way.

No worries. I'm sure your Santee will love and appreciate their gift!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 14, 2014)

Ohhh, makeup must-haves would be a lengthening, volumizing mascara and an amazing lipgloss, color wouldn't matter!

Life must-haves: Barring what can't be gifted, I'd say an awesome sci-fi or fantasy novel and a super comfy blankie to snuggle up with (I'm such a little baby a heart! :lol: )


----------



## LadyK (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> This is my 1st SS and I'm feeling a little stressed lol. I already spent double the limit, but I'm struggling with the feeling that what I got is not enough! Is that normal??


I worried about this a lot during my first SS.  I think angienharry summed it up pretty well.  Speaking for myself, my favorite part of SS is the process of interacting with everyone on here.  It is like shopping with a bunch of friends.  I also love seeing all the reveals and the amazing thought that goes into every gift.  

(If you are still worried after this throw in some chocolate covered potato chips, I'm pretty sure that makes every gift the best ever.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 14, 2014)

My beauty must haves are so boring.  Lip balm and Anastasia clear brow gel.  Why must my lips be so dry and my eyebrows never stay in place?!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

OH HEY, I just got back from a lunch hour Target run, and I specifically came back to this thread to announce that they have dark *and* milk chocolate-covered potato chips! Look at that! Synchronicity!

ETA: Bizarre synchronicity. I just went into a customer contract at work to make some billing changes and didn't notice that it just happened to be for a Target store!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> OH HEY, I just got back from a lunch hour Target run, and I specifically came back to this thread to announce that they have dark *and* milk chocolate-covered potato chips! Look at that! Synchronicity!


I didn't need to hear that!!!!! It's a good thing that I planned on going to the Post Office this afternoon which is not in a convenient spot in relation to Target. I may have stocked up on Gingerbread Twix and chocolate covered oreos earlier in the week. I'm sure my pudgy bum will thank me for not picking up those chips!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 14, 2014)

My Make up must haves: Eyeliner(Kajal)  and tinted lip balm

And life must haves : my husband(and my best friend) and my kids :wub:


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> This is my 1st SS and I'm feeling a little stressed lol. I already spent double the limit, but I'm struggling with the feeling that what I got is not enough! Is that normal??


I understand what you're feeling.  This is also my first SS.  When I first signed up I started feeling stressed and felt like there might be an unstated expectation to spend way above the gift limit of $25.00.  Several of the MUT ladies that have participated previously allayed my worries and told me, essentially, that everybody only expects a $25.00 gift and if anything more is sent, it is just bonus.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 14, 2014)

P.S.  I am having so much fun participating in this SS.  I love the researching, asking my Santee questions, shopping, compiling, wrapping, crafting, etc.  I'm enjoying this more than I thought I would.

P.P.S.  My beauty/makeup must-haves are lip balm and facial moisturizer.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> This is my 1st SS and I'm feeling a little stressed lol. I already spent double the limit, but I'm struggling with the feeling that what I got is not enough! Is that normal??


This is exactly what I'm feeling right now. I'm switching between excitement and stress. I'm worried that I'm not able to get many things on my santee's wishlist     I hope I don't disappoint my santee


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 14, 2014)

My beauty must haves are foundation and lipstick


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 14, 2014)

The roads are getting so bad that my office closed and we got sent home early! And I just got home. Snow day!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2014)

Beauty Must haves. I've been mulling this over since the question was posted and I am having quite the difficulty narrowing it down. However, if I am forced to flee my burning house and all of my "really" important people and stuff is safe and I can only choose two things to carry out, it would be my bag of lippies and my bag of foundations. I could survive on that, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2014)

In other news...I have a theme and it is working out beautifully. Very excited and can't wait to get the rest of my goodies. Next...gotta make stuff!


----------



## atomic (Nov 14, 2014)

Elfster is so convenient. I love answering the secret questions, seeing what others have put on their wishlists, and what has been marked as purchased.

My makeup must haves are moisturizer and a moisturizing lip product!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm poking through everyone's wishlists to see what has been purchased already. You guys are getting some good stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I haven't really started shopping yet, but I have a good game plan and I think I can pick up most of what I need at Ulta/Sephora/Walgreens so I don't have to worry about shipping times.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 14, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> This is exactly what I'm feeling right now. I'm switching between excitement and stress. I'm worried that I'm not able to get many things on my santee's wishlist     I hope I don't disappoint my santee


I don't know about your santee but I know a lot of the stuff on my wishlist is more of a guide.  Go with your gut.  If you are worried about being a good Santa you are probably doing a great job!  

On a sad note, I just got an e-mail from Sephora saying that high order volume means they have not shipped out my order and may not ship for a week.  They must be talking to Birchbox because they are giving me 100 points as an apology.  (If only those points were worth $10)


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hmm, my must haves are moisturizer and def lip balm.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 14, 2014)

My beauty must haves are eyeliner and some sort of lippie. Foundation is a very close 3rd.

I hope my Santa doesn't worry too much about what to get me, I like to think I'm fairly easy to please so I'm sure I'll love whatever she decides to get me. This is my fourth secret exchange on MUT and all my Santas have been amazing.

I placed a few orders this week for both my Santees, now I just have to wait for the orders to ship so I can wrap everything up. I'm really anxious to get everything ready and send my gifts out.


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 14, 2014)

My beauty must haves are bright lipsticks and...bright eyeliner. I know I should wear one or the other, but let's be honest, I do both at the same time. ALL THE TIME. I just love it!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2014)

My two must haves are concealer, NC20, and Stila One Step Bronzer. Without these two beauty staples, I am pale and sickly looking. Of course I couldn't live without my Aveeno Positively Radiant moisturizer either. So I guess that's 3 products I couldn't live without...


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2014)

It's so exciting to see things marked as "purchased" on Elfster!! It's like Oprah is in my head and saying "you're getting a lotion", "you're getting an eyeliner", "you're getting Lush products"..

My first Santee gift came today. I love it so much that it was difficult for me to put it aside..

For those that are worried about their gifts, please don't. This is my third exchange on MUT and all of the gifts have been exceptional. To have someone spending their time on you, and trying to give you the best gift ever is worth more than the gift. The thoughtfulness exudes from every gift!!

To my Santa-thanks for the questions! I hope you are having fun! I'm sure you have something amazing up your sleeve!! Xoxo


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> It's so exciting to see things marked as "purchased" on Elfster!! It's like Oprah is in my head and saying "you're getting a lotion", "you're getting an eyeliner", "you're getting Lush products"..


:rotfl:


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 14, 2014)

I think I'll try to plan out the rest of my gift this weekend and get to work on my crafty things. I also need to start planning the rest of the holidays - the days are going by so fast!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 14, 2014)

Is it me or is Elfster now refusing to load anything beyond the first page on a wishlist?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Is it me or is Elfster now refusing to load anything beyond the first page on a wishlist?


There's some sort of bug they're working on that won't let you see more than the first fifty items on a long list.  It seems that breaking things into smaller groups -- eyes, bath products, Birchbox, etc. -- of under fifty items each is the way to go.


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 14, 2014)

Beauty must haves are brow gel and lip balm. 

I am trying to be patient and wait for Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals, but I really want to start ordering everything for my giftee.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 14, 2014)

I think I am finally done shopping for my giftee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am pretty happy with what I have for her. Everyone is reassuring me what I have is enough. So I am going to make her something and be done.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Beauty must haves are brow gel and lip balm.
> 
> I am trying to be patient and wait for Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals, but I really want to start ordering everything for my giftee.


Me too! I wanna SHOP!!!! I haven't been buying any makeup - I've been like on a no buy for it for like a year so now that I get a chance to I'm so excited!


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 14, 2014)

I was telling my husband my Santee gift so far and he looks at me sideways and asked, how many gifts are you getting her? Silly hubby. There's stash purchases, then Birchbox points purchases, gift closet purchases, Black Fiday sale purchases, normal purchases and finally add in local gifties. I may or may not be going a little overboard on my first secret Santa exchange. #noshame lol


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> I was telling my husband my Santee gift so far and he looks at me sideways and asked, how many gifts are you getting her? Silly hubby. There's stash purchases, then Birchbox points purchases, gift closet purchases, Black Fiday sale purchases, normal purchases and finally add in local gifties. I may or may not be going a little overboard on my first secret Santa exchange. #noshame lol


I can relate.  You should have seen my husband's face when I told him the theme.  He gave me that look that is like "Ok honey, you are crazy."  Little does he know he will be accompanying me on the shopping for all the items I need to complete my vision!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 14, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Me too! I wanna SHOP!!!! I haven't been buying any makeup - I've been like on a no buy for it for like a year so now that I get a chance to I'm so excited!


A year!? Whaaaaa! I last like 3 weeks then I'm like GIMME ALL THE PRETTIES!! Even my bf tells me to buy makeup after awhile. He even knows I can't go without.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> A year!? Whaaaaa! I last like 3 weeks then I'm like GIMME ALL THE PRETTIES!!
> 
> Even my bf tells me to buy makeup after awhile. He even knows I can't go without.


At first it was pretty hard, not gonna lie. Staying away from MUT really helped me to stop shopping. haha. I see all these indies and new pretties on here and get sucked in!! It also helps to look around and see how much makeup I have and don't use. I need to go on a purge.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2014)

I know a lot of people are all about the indies for bath care but for those who like Bath and Body works

has their body lotions on sale tomorrow for $3 (normally $12.50) Limit of 15 online and in store according to the email.


----------



## SophiaRae (Nov 14, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know a lot of people are all about the indies for bath care but for those who like Bath and Body works
> 
> has their body lotions on sale tomorrow for $3 (normally $12.50) Limit of 15 online and in store according to the email.


These types of sales along with their semi annual sales I hit up like a mad woman. My sisters in law love BBW but live about 45 minutes away from the nearest one so I stock up my gift closet for them. At Christmas time I pull out my stockpile and make them huge gift baskets for them. I got super lucky this year because I didn't know coconut citrus was one of their favorite scents when I stocked up at the semi annual sale a couple of months ago. Was talking to them last month when they mentioned and and I had a giddy giggle to myself on the inside knowing they are going to love their baskets this year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know a lot of people are all about the indies for bath care but for those who like Bath and Body works
> 
> has their body lotions on sale tomorrow for $3 (normally $12.50) Limit of 15 online and in store according to the email.


 I normally stockpile their shower gels and hand soaps. Their darn Christmas coupons always lure me in!!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel like I am behind on purchases but i know I will be shopping Thanksgiving week since we will probably be in Scottsdale that week. We are trying to get out of town that whole week but life wants to interfere. If we can't do a whole week we might go to Sedona a couple of days since that's a getaway from even more people.


----------



## ohsailor (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm really worried. My idea for my list was to put together 15-20 items in rank of most to least wanted, items that my Santa could easily afford. But from others (and, well, from being a Santa myself) it seems like more items helps the Santa understand the elfie and helps them pick out a theme (which, as a Santa, I don't have- unless the theme is way overspending!). I really can't think of much more I really want or need that's under $20 dollars, you know?


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm really worried. My idea for my list was to put together 15-20 items in rank of most to least wanted, items that my Santa could easily afford. But from others (and, well, from being a Santa myself) it seems like more items helps the Santa understand the elfie and helps them pick out a theme (which, as a Santa, I don't have- unless the theme is way overspending!). I really can't think of much more I really want or need that's under $20 dollars, you know?


Don't worry!  Secret Santa is supposed to be fun!  Just have a wide variety of things on your list that you want (and aren't going to buy yourself until Secret Santa is over).  I think that you post a enough that your secret santa can get a "feel" for what you like.  People will shop their stash, use BB points and gift cards etc and this does not count against the $25.  It is also up to each person to spend what they want.  You only have to spend $25.

And for a theme, it doesn't have to have one.  This is my 5th Secret Santa exchange on MUT and I never did a theme.  It was really last year that changed the Secret santa game because of the people that participated.

Relax, shop and wait excitedly for a present!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I really can't think of much more I really want or need that's under $20 dollars, you know?


Tip:  Don't think of it in terms of "I really want or need."  Think "I wouldn't mind getting this."  Think "My Santa might REALLY REALLY want to buy bath stuff/lip balm/hair care for me, and this will help guide them to stuff I'll actually use."  Take a wander through various wishlists (we have dozens of them on Elfster!) or websites and pick out a few things that would be neat to receive, like a particular scent/flavor/shade of cream soap/lip balm/eyeshadow from various companies.  Shiro tinted lip balm!  Pick a shade or two.  Savor cream soaps!  They have many scents available in minis.  Life's Entropy lip theories!  You have nothing to lose by trying one (except a chunk of money if you fall in love with them).  Alchemic Muse!  Their winter collection is out, and there are a lot of things available as minis.  Or Wet'n'Wild/Revlon/benefit/B&amp;BW/whatever.

(And, seriously, the more items, the better, especially if you have a wide range of product types.  I'm dealing with a list that has a handful of things, and most of them are discontinued or otherwise unavailable.  It really, *really* sucks.)


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 15, 2014)

I started my craft for my Santee night before last, and so far it's coming together nicely!  I've made a surprising amount of progress on it so far, I wouldn't be surprised if it's done before Thanksgiving!  -knock on wood-  When I was planning it out, I was concerned that I'd run out of time.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm done with the shopping part, now I'm just waiting for things to arrive. I'm hoping my lady will love her gifts!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 15, 2014)

Dear Secret Santa,

  I have condensed my wishlist to keep to the Elfster 50 item limit. Instead of having every color by the same brand listed separately, now there will be one listing with colors wanted in caps.(for easier reading, not as shouting)

   I will not be adding or subtracting anything further. A great number of listings cover handcrafted items in case you are a crafty lady, or things you may have on hand that are unloved, that you would like to pass along.  Please have fun, my list is a guide for you, not a list of demands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 15, 2014)

Man this thread has been so hard to keep up with!! It's exciting how many of us are doing this swap!

My beauty must haves are tinted lip balm and my foundation.

And I want advice! Those of you from msnd swap might remember I love to craft. (I sewed turban style headbands for my for godchild, which was so much fun! and easy to decide on since she said she loved hair accessories) But I have no idea what to make this time! My girl's info is pretty limited so I don't know what she'd like for a craft. Any ideas on something most people would like/be able to use??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2014)

@@pooteeweet213 I would LOOOVE a headband like that! Go for it again!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm really worried. My idea for my list was to put together 15-20 items in rank of most to least wanted, items that my Santa could easily afford. But from others (and, well, from being a Santa myself) it seems like more items helps the Santa understand the elfie and helps them pick out a theme (which, as a Santa, I don't have- unless the theme is way overspending!). I really can't think of much more I really want or need that's under $20 dollars, you know?


Since I'm a beauty blogger most people would think I'm the hardest person to shop for because I do have a lot of stuff. So while my list does have tons of things I'd love to have it's more of a general idea for my Secret Santa to work off of. I think some people (both Secret Santa AND Santees) may get stuck on those lists but honestly it's a secret exchange and you may not get anything on your list. My own Santee has lots of expensive items however I'm working off that person's list and putting together a gift box of things *I* think that person would like based on their list but mainly based on my experiences with products. That's what Secret Santa is about really - for members of MUT to get to know each other and buy each other something that they think their Santee would like.

What else do you like? Remember, it doesn't have to beauty related. Is there a book you've been eying? Teas? Candles? Candies? Cookies? Childhood favorites you haven't seen in a long time? I know on my Elfster account I put Toffifay as one of my favorite candies and if they sent me a box filled only with that I'd be happy since it's such a pain in the rear to find around here. I think I forgot to put *Aplets* &amp; *Cotlets* as a confectionery that I love (and it's not sold out on the East Coast which sucks).

I have three sisters-in-laws, two mothers-in-laws that I have to get gifts for this year. In the past when we lived on the opposite coast it was easier because we just sent gift cards with their Christmas cards. This year we'll also be celebrating Hanukkah this year with my mother-in-law so gifts for that. I really don't know these people (frankly I know my Secret Santee better) because we never got to know each other over the years due to the distance of living on opposite coasts. So while the hubby knows his sisters of course almost 20 years apart people change so my gifts to them will be based on things I like that I hope they like. That's how you have to look at Secret Santa - gifts the Santee might like either based off their list OR based off what you like and hope that person will like.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Dear Secret Santa,
> 
> I have condensed my wishlist to keep to the Elfster 50 item limit. Instead of having every color by the same brand listed separately, now there will be one listing with colors wanted in caps.(for easier reading, not as shouting)
> 
> I will not be adding or subtracting anything further. A great number of listings cover handcrafted items in case you are a crafty lady, or things you may have on hand that are unloved, that you would like to pass along.  Please have fun, my list is a guide for you, not a list of demands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohh, dear my secret santa, I am working on doing the same thing! Or at least just the condensing into sublists parts so you can actually see the items.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 15, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Man this thread has been so hard to keep up with!! It's exciting how many of us are doing this swap!
> 
> My beauty must haves are tinted lip balm and my foundation.
> 
> And I want advice! Those of you from msnd swap might remember I love to craft. (I sewed turban style headbands for my for godchild, which was so much fun! and easy to decide on since she said she loved hair accessories) But I have no idea what to make this time! My girl's info is pretty limited so I don't know what she'd like for a craft. Any ideas on something most people would like/be able to use??


omg a turban headband would be amazing!!!!!!! I drool over them (and everything else!) on etsy!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 15, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@pooteeweet213 I would LOOOVE a headband like that! Go for it again!


Agree!! They are so cute!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 15, 2014)

I tried to make my SS wishlist diverse, but i don't think I made it diverse enough. I tried to be specific to help give ideas of colors I like. But I am super easy to please!

SS is so stressful yet so exciting. So much fun!

ETA: sorry for blowing up this thread. I am just so effing excited over this!! This is my first SS ever.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 15, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> . I think I forgot to put Aplets &amp; Cotlets as a confectionery that I love (and it's not sold out on the East Coast which sucks).


Thank you for saying that!  My dad LOVES Aplets and Cotlets!  I totally forgot!!  Yeah!  Love MUT for so many reasons.

This is my first SS, I think ever...either around an office or with friends or via a social group.  All I can say is I've been so overwhelmed trying to keep up with everything, but I think of my elfster every day, all day, and as I was sorting through some shopping bags of stuff last night...know this:

To my elfster:

1) I went over budget

2) just know that it matters not to me that I went over budget

3) I'm not done shopping for you so keep adding to your list!!

4) my goal is to make you feel special and to make your holiday season full of promise and surprises

5) To me, the giving is what it's all about so...

To my other eflster (the one who has me)

1) If you are under budget, over budget or in budget...the only way I'll be happy is if the budget you need to stick with - you DO stick with.  Period.  I am truly having a blast planning my gifting - if you aren't doing the same then it's no fun.  We all come from different backgrounds, and each of our pockets are only as deep as they are - I would cry if I thought someone thought I needed to have an expensive gift and someone stressed on how to get it for me.  In fact, I hope I am the recipient of a gift from someone whose pockets are shallow because I can GUARANTEE you that I am the queen of loving something because it was meant for me, NOT because of the price tag.

2) Ok so I may or may not just cry here and there because I know somewhere out there, someone is thinking about me.  That can be very powerful to so person who is kinda lonely and doesn't get out much.  :scared:

3) If I come back to this thread after the holidays and find that you are posting you are stressed out or worried, I'll be sad...please re-read #1!!

4) Note I mentioned that if you bought something for yourself and find you don't want to keep it (don't like it, color not right for you, etc) then I am happy to receive it if you think it would be suitable for me!  I'm not above getting something gently used if I know where it came from and who used it!  :smilehappyyes:

5)  I love my gift already, because it came with heartfelt wishes from you!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 15, 2014)

Now that I've spent my morning TRYING to catch up (nope, not there yet) I've got 45 minutes to get my happy ass showered and to a breakfast date with a friend of mine!  We used to work together (still work at same company just different buildings) and I miss her!  Can't wait...and I picked the place (mimi's cafe) due to its location.  I can stare at Ulta while eating, then I can walk over and do some shopping! LOL!

But, it's 30 minutes away so...gotta run! LOL!

PS - this Ulta is (obviously) NOT the one I love across the street from, but it is the closest one to where she lives. I'm hoping they have samples in that store too!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 15, 2014)

@ that was just perfectly said!!! &lt;3


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok I am having too much fun!! Some people just don't understand my desire to shop for people I have never met, prob will never see. To me, that is the beauty. Budget? What budget, I just try to create a gift I would like to receive. It helps that I love window shopping and internet shopping. Thanks to MuT, I have discovered brands I wouldn't have otherwise. I say to everyone enjoy the process. I am loving Elfster. I think I have my 2 themes.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2014)

I am splitting my wishlist into smaller sections in case Santa can't see all the items.  I'm not OCD at all so this is actually hard for me LOL but hopefully it will help someone at some point... even if that person is me after the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2014)

Ugh so I made a bath and body wishlist and proceeded to move SEVERAL items onto it by clicking edit, move to, and the new wishlist.  Now NONE OF those items show up on EITHER list.  Has this happened to anyone else??? Am I just doomed?

I'm especially distressed because I in NO WAY remember what the items were.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 15, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ugh so I made a bath and body wishlist and proceeded to move SEVERAL items onto it by clicking edit, move to, and the new wishlist.  Now NONE OF those items show up on EITHER list.  Has this happened to anyone else??? Am I just doomed?
> 
> I'm especially distressed because I in NO WAY remember what the items were.


It's just a lag. Or at least it has been in my experience. They should show up shortly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I see 17 items in your Bath &amp; Body list right now.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm splitting up my wish list into different sections as well. I'm also adding more to it. Just so my Santa knows, I'm sharing my wish list with others in my life for gift ideas and I might just use it myself later. And it's fun. So don't worry or feel pressured because I'm adding more shiny things.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know a lot of people are all about the indies for bath care but for those who like Bath and Body works
> 
> has their body lotions on sale tomorrow for $3 (normally $12.50) Limit of 15 online and in store according to the email.


I'm hitting that up after breakfast. I do small gifts at work and this is exactly the type of thing that I look for for them. And I can't beat the price. And they make perfect extras for SS boxes!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm splitting up my wish list into different sections as well. I'm also adding more to it. Just so my Santa knows, I'm sharing my wish list with others in my life for gift ideas and I might just use it myself later. And it's fun. So don't worry or feel pressured because I'm adding more shiny things.


I did that earlier today as well. (See signature for my example.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2014)

Dear Santa - just drop me a note if you need more info or want me to add more things or have any ???s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2014)

I really want to post a picture of the item I got in from BB today!  I think it is an item I saw on enough wish lists that if I post it, it would not give away who my person is.  I wish I would have got me one!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

I DON'T HAVE TO MOVE!  Whoo!  I'm celebrating by spending the weekend drinking (probably spiked, since I'm not going anywhere) hot cocoa and eating snacky things since I'm not leaving my apartment until my stairs are clear of ice.  If the ice is gone today, I'm getting a pizza.  Not holding my breath on that one, though.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know a lot of people are all about the indies for bath care but for those who like Bath and Body works
> 
> has their body lotions on sale tomorrow for $3 (normally $12.50) Limit of 15 online and in store according to the email.



I just got back home, and yes you can stack the $3.00 lotions with their $10 off $30 coupons, so 10 of those lotions cost me a whole $20.00, which makes cute gifts/extras without being super expensive, and it was still early enough in the day that there was plenty of stock left.

Unfortunately we had the pushiest sales gal ever shadowing us. She was so pushy that the bf was very close to saying something to her. We understand that they're supposed to upsell like mad, but when we say no the first time, that's an indicator that we're probably not going to be interested in anything else. The best was her telling me to press yes on the card machine without telling me what I was saying yes to. (It was their "enter your email for better coupons,blah blah screen.")

And now I'm really done with my SS gifts except for sweet treats. Woot, woot!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I know a lot of people are all about the indies for bath care but for those who like Bath and Body works
> 
> has their body lotions on sale tomorrow for $3 (normally $12.50) Limit of 15 online and in store according to the email.


THANK YOU for posting this! I didn't get any for my Santee (I have other things in mind for her), but I just ordered a ton for my mom, stepmom, sister, and a few coworkers. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I DON'T HAVE TO MOVE!  Whoo!  I'm celebrating by spending the weekend drinking (probably spiked, since I'm not going anywhere) hot cocoa and eating snacky things since I'm not leaving my apartment until my stairs are clear of ice.  If the ice is gone today, I'm getting a pizza.  Not holding my breath on that one, though.


Yay, congrats! Sounds like my day, except I'm drinking pumpkin lattes (homemade!) spiked with pumpkin pie vodka!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 15, 2014)

Too lazy to go to the mall, but I did just order 10 B&amp;BW lotions for 25.99 with shipping, which is still a pretty darn good deal in my book! Those will make great stocking stuffers for my mom, sister, boyfriend's mom, etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I"m going to spend some time now organizing my Elfster list into categories. Now that I've put more specific things on it, I fully intend to use it as my own "to buy" list after SS is over!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh Birchbox. I have been arranging and rearranging a cart on there since we got our santees. So last night I got it basically figured out, but decided to wait to place the order...and I'm glad I did, since I found one of the items I was getting for $20, is available as part of set for $25 that comes with something else my santee would like and a couple items I could gift to others or keep for myself. The main item is the exact same size!! So,  much better deal to get the set for only $5 more. The set just never showed up in my multiple searches for these types of products! *rollseyes* I just randomly happened to stumble upon it. This is one of those times when my procrastination has paid off!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 15, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Oh Birchbox. I have been arranging and rearranging a cart on there since we got our santees. So last night I got it basically figured out, but decided to wait to place the order...and I'm glad I did, since I found one of the items I was getting for $20, is available as part of set for $25 that comes with something else my santee would like and a couple items I could gift to others or keep for myself. The main item is the exact same size!! So,  much better deal to get the set for only $5 more. The set just never showed up in my multiple searches for these types of products! *rollseyes* I just randomly happened to stumble upon it. This is one of those times when my procrastination has paid off!!


I did the same thing! Birchbox's search system is pretty sucky. And then, when I finally managed to cart tetris the perfect order together, I forgot to add a bonus pack. Silly, silly Dashery.

Oh well. Yay for gift sets!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

Is anyone watching Gracepoint? I was trying to figure out who David Tennant reminded me of in this, and then I started re-watching Pretty in Pink last weekend, and I figured it out: Mid-'80s Harry Dean Stanton.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2014)

THANK YOU for the B&amp;BW tip.  While I generally do veer indie, I love some of their scents and this was an AMAZING deal. Paypal let me use their $10 off $30 in addition to the $10 off 30 coupon I was already using, so I paid like $22 something for 10 body lotions and 5 mini antibacterial hand sanitizer thingies.

These are going to make great stocking stuffers!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2014)

OMG GUYS I got a secret santa package already!!! But it's only 11/15 -- should I open it? Should I wait? Santa and/or Elf -- if you're here, let me know if I should open or wait!!! T___T


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> OMG GUYS I got a secret santa package already!!! But it's only 11/15 -- should I open it? Should I wait? Santa and/or Elf -- if you're here, let me know if I should open or wait!!! T___T


I would open it, but I'm not good with patience.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> OMG GUYS I got a secret santa package already!!! But it's only 11/15 -- should I open it? Should I wait? Santa and/or Elf -- if you're here, let me know if I should open or wait!!! T___T


If you hear back &amp; end up opening it now, I unlocked the reveal thread for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134583-secret-santa-2014-reveals/


----------



## wadedl (Nov 15, 2014)

(devil emoticon here) Open it! Open It!

LOL  I miss the old emoticons!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> OMG GUYS I got a secret santa package already!!! But it's only 11/15 -- should I open it? Should I wait? Santa and/or Elf -- if you're here, let me know if I should open or wait!!! T___T


I'm impatient. OPEN OPEN OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 15, 2014)

OPEN IT!!!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2014)

@ open it!  It would be considered torture to make you wait!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 15, 2014)

wadedl said:


> (devil emoticon here) Open it! Open It!
> 
> LOL  I miss the old emoticons!


I miss them, too! The lack of a bouncy overly excited smiley is kind of killing me. 

Soo excited!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2014)

omg okay!! I'm editing photos and posting them now -- see you at the reveals thread, everyone ;D


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2014)

Reveal thread-say whhhhhaaaaatttt???

It helps if I don't read my email top to bottom! Lol.

See you on the reveal thread @


----------



## Shalott (Nov 15, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Reveal thread-say whhhhhaaaaatttt???
> 
> It helps if I don't read my email top to bottom! Lol.
> 
> See you on the reveal thread @


You have that problem, too? My mind was somewhere else completely! I'll start with the newest posts first from now on. :lol: With that said, I want to reinforce, Dear Santa, if you are stalking me, it is almost impossible to gauge what I want based on what I post here - almost everything I mention I have either already bought, or will be buying within moments. :blush:   With that said, *everything* on my Elfster wishlist is fair game - I have not and will not buy anything I list there! Hope it (maybe) helps! :flowers:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 15, 2014)

Shalott said:


> You have that problem, too? My mind was somewhere else completely! I'll start with the newest posts first from now on. :lol: With that said, I want to reinforce, Dear Santa, if you are stalking me, it is almost impossible to gauge what I want based on what I post here - almost everything I mention I have either already bought, or will be buying within moments. :blush: With that said, *everything* on my Elfster wishlist is fair game - I have not and will not buy anything I list there! Hope it (maybe) helps! :flowers:


I'm the complete opposite! I'm trying not to buy anything that I mention on here just on the off chance I am being stalked. So I should reinforce to my Santa that if I talk about something I most likely have not purchased it. Just in case.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 15, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> I miss them, too! The lack of a bouncy overly excited smiley is kind of killing me.
> 
> Soo excited!


I really missed the rocking out dude. **Ahh** the good times with that guy! Memories.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone else considered driving to a neighboring state to mail a surprise early package?  LOLOL -- I'm so considering it.  Or even shipping it to a friend out of state and letting her ship it.


----------



## msambrosia (Nov 15, 2014)

My family has decided to use elfster to make our gift exchanges easier as well. So, secret santa, there will be some more expensive items on there that you can totally disregard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Has anyone else considered driving to a neighboring state to mail a surprise early package?  LOLOL -- I'm so considering it.  Or even shipping it to a friend out of state and letting her ship it.


Yup.  I actually went ninja on a package for another forum, and I generated postage via PayPal -- and used my dad's PO box in a small town in another state for the return address.  I dropped it off in my city, but mail from his town tends to get postmarked in mine for some reason even though we live in different states, plus it's plausible that someone in his town would work/go to school in my city (he lives about fifteen miles away) and drop a package in the mail by their office/school.  And I snipped my name out of the address label, too.  I *almost* drove across the state line to mail it, but I was dealing with a time crunch, and this was as good as I could do at the time.

(And a tip:  If you go indie, some companies will send gifts directly to your Santee and not include your name on the packing slip if you ask them to do so.  You won't be able to wrap the goodies, but it's a fun way to extend the festivities!)


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup.  I actually went ninja on a package for another forum, and I generated postage via PayPal -- and used my dad's PO box in a small town in another state for the return address.  I dropped it off in my city, but mail from his town tends to get postmarked in mine for some reason even though we live in different states, plus it's plausible that someone in his town would work/go to school in my city (he lives about fifteen miles away) and drop a package in the mail by their office/school.  And I snipped my name out of the address label, too.  I *almost* drove across the state line to mail it, but I was dealing with a time crunch, and this was as good as I could do at the time.
> 
> (And a tip:  If you go indie, some companies will send gifts directly to your Santee and not include your name on the packing slip if you ask them to do so.  You won't be able to wrap the goodies, but it's a fun way to extend the festivities!)


I love it!  

PS -- feel free to mail any gifts to me from Eugene.  I promise I won't tell!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have such good memories of Portland/Seattle and Eugene!  My old roommate and I camped across the country with her dog and my 1990 Toyota Celica.  We spent almost 5 days of that trip in WA/OR and it was the BEST.

Back to SS -- I am thinking I could have my package hitch a ride with someone.  Oooh, I think a plan is coming together

Thanks for all of your suggestions!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 15, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> My family has decided to use elfster to make our gift exchanges easier as well. So, secret santa, there will be some more expensive items on there that you can totally disregard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My family is thinking about doing this too since I have been talking about how much I like Elfster.  If you see a separate wishlist of non-makeup items don't fret dear santa!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


my first 30 years were lipstick and mascara...and I was fine with that.  Then I got divorced...then my son got engaged...then my daughter in law said she was taking me to Ulta for makeover...then I met Lynh (Tarte rep) and I bought everything, but didn't know how to use it all.  That was a couple of years ago...

Then in May of this year I decided I was ready to date and that was the launching pad of my Sephora addiction and my quest for my perfect products!! LOL!!  (not that anyone is asking, but still not dating - and still have my addiction!  Oops!).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

Blergh.  One nice thing about changing the concept of "sleeping in" on the weekends to mean getting up at 6:30am:  You can go to the grocery store before most people are even awake.  This is still sleeping in for me because I have to get up at 5am during the workweek.  I've found that getting up as close to possible as that on the weekends means that I don't have as many problems during the week, so I'm trying to get up as close to that as possible.  I have to go to the humane society for kitty kibble, though, and they don't open for another two hours, so I'm going to watch an episode of _Supernatural_ (I'm *way* behind) and sort through my rotation box for the week (and find the rest of the brushes I *know* I need to wash.  They like to hide in the depths!) while I kill a little time.  Thrilling life.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 16, 2014)

I feel like I've been a little MIA of late - work has been crazy and I've been working in stuff for my sister's wedding in three weeks!

I've officially declared the start of the holidays in my house. I've got Thanksgiving plans and menus, and I've planned out my Christmas cookies for this year. Each year I make a ton of cookies and make up tins to give out to neighbors, co-workers, the vet, etc. And maybe my Santee will be the beneficiary of some!

I've received a couple of orders already for my Santee and I think things are coming together. Plus, I went shopping for my crafting materials and I'm excited about what I'm making, Dear Santee, I really think this project will be *you* so I hope it comes out well and you'll love it.

Now to make some lunch and go out shopping for some extras and then plan out a Birchbox purchase. I'm feeling good today!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2014)

Kind of freaking out right now.  Went to make some orders this AM and one of the shops I went to order from is closed until Black Friday!  Then I know with the crazy amount of orders they get they will be super backed up.

Have to come up with Plan B and make orders stat!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 16, 2014)

After seeing the first reveal, I'm feeling verryyyy festive. Plus, it's snowing here in Chicago! Snow is so sentimental for me now that I see so much less of it (compared to when I lived in Alaska). I want to drink mulled wine, go to Zoo Lights, go sledding, eat turkey and mashed potatoes... and pie, lots of pie. 



meaganola said:


> Blergh.  One nice thing about changing the concept of "sleeping in" on the weekends to mean getting up at 6:30am:  You can go to the grocery store before most people are even awake.  This is still sleeping in for me because I have to get up at 5am during the workweek.  I've found that getting up as close to possible as that on the weekends means that I don't have as many problems during the week, so I'm trying to get up as close to that as possible.


This is exactly how my weekdays/weekends are, too! When I tell people that 6am-7am is sleeping in for me, they seem to be in disbelief. But, I really getting up early on weekends, going to breakfast, going grocery shopping, and being back home by 9am.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or doing my laundry super early on Sunday morning while the rest of my building is still sleeping/hungover (shared laundry room). I will admit, it is harder to be motivated to get up so early in the mornings during the winter when it is dark until 7am, though.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so jealous of all you who post of your crafts/homemade items!  I think I'm going to have to come up with some super duper plan if my store bought items are to even try to compare to the awesomeness of things homemade!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

As a testament to how overwhelmed and behind I am...I posted asking for where to find the BTS swap thread, and I can't find my post (to see if someone responded) or the thread!  Can someone help me out?  I am trying to post a PSA there, but CAN'T. FIND. IT. Ugh.  Thinking: help me Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a secret santa dream! Ha! I was working on some elaborate packaging (which was directly representative of the actual theme I am using, so I can't really tell what it was, lest I give away my theme) and a few of you were there helping! Haha! Zadi and Cookie and a few others were present, it's funny how your mind can make representations of people you've never actually met!

That said, now I'm wondering if I can pull off some elaborate packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

BB019 said:


> As a testament to how overwhelmed and behind I am...I posted asking for where to find the BTS swap thread, and I can't find my post (to see if someone responded) or the thread! Can someone help me out? I am trying to post a PSA there, but CAN'T. FIND. IT. Ugh. Thinking: help me Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope!!


Are you on the desktop version of the site? Click on the Information Desk link in my signature. If not, go up to the top of this page and go to the Secret Santa subforum and get at it that way. All FAQs and key links (the warehouse, Elfster help, Fairies) are in there!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 16, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I had a secret santa dream! Ha! I was working on some elaborate packaging (which was directly representative of the actual theme I am using, so I can't really tell what it was, lest I give away my theme) and a few of you were there helping! Haha! Zadi and Cookie and a few others were present, it's funny how your mind can make representations of people you've never actually met!
> 
> That said, now I'm wondering if I can pull off some elaborate packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my applesauce, I wish we could have a MUT wrapping party! We do that every year at my house. We take turns hanging out in my mom's room and wrapping presents. We have it all organized so that the person who's getting the presents isn't in the room. And then on Christmas morning we can tell who wrapped what by crappy or nice the wrapping is (My sister's usually involves duct tape...).


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

_Are you on the desktop version of the site? Click on the Information Desk link in my signature. If not, go up to the top of this page and go to the Secret Santa subforum and get at it that way. All FAQs and key links (the warehouse, Elfster help, Fairies) are in there!_

I am on a desktop, but are you saying I need to start my own thread?  There isn't an ongoing one where people can post to?  I'm happy start my own...just not sure that is exactly the way I am supposed to do it.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 16, 2014)

BB019 said:


> _Are you on the desktop version of the site? Click on the Information Desk link in my signature. If not, go up to the top of this page and go to the Secret Santa subforum and get at it that way. All FAQs and key links (the warehouse, Elfster help, Fairies) are in there!_
> 
> I am on a desktop, but are you saying I need to start my own thread? There isn't an ongoing one where people can post to? I'm happy start my own...just not sure that is exactly the way I am supposed to do it.


There is a trade thread for Glossybox box, a monthly Birchbox one and something similar for the other subs but you need to also make a personal list of what you have to trade and usually people have a list of what they are looking for.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

wadedl said:


> There is a trade thread for Glossybox box, a monthly Birchbox one and something similar for the other subs but you need to also make a personal list of what you have to trade and usually people have a list of what they are looking for.


Ok, I'll start a thread.  Thanks!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 16, 2014)

I found it!  It is called Not-Your-Santa Warehouse and Workshop 2014!  :rotfl:

EDIT:  AND I've posted there already!  OMWORD!!  I feel so discombobulated...and behind...so for my Santee...bear with me, I might be slow but I do eventually get there! LOL!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

Whoo!  I ran my errands -- katfud and humanfud, although not much of the latter because I didn't make much of a shopping list, and I have managed to lose the ability to shop without one, so I'll probably be eating Chex Mix all week because I did get stuff for that and will go make it now -- and was able to get back in time to place an order for the Enchanted Polish pre-sale!  And I went to do my laundry and discovered that I have it all washed, dried, and put away except for one load that I will run tonight when the clothes I am currently wearing go in the hamper.  And I spent so much time working on The Purge that I've decided to give myself the rest of the month off.  So!  Chex mix-making and Hulu-marathon-catching-up are about to commence, and it's just past noon!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 16, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


Brow powder &amp; eyeliner. I love eyeliner, always &amp; forever because it makes my otherwise unnoticed blue eyes really stand out but I got a gift card last year for a chi-chi brow bar so I got my brows 'did' for NYE &amp; it amazed me. They were super bold and pretty Bollywood so I never would have attempted it of my own accord but slightly toned down for daytime, it really works. So many years wasted trying to make skinny little lines with a too dark eyebrow pencil &amp; tweezers when I really actually should have been just filling them in with taupe or auburn powder. Now I'm like a brow emissary, turning on all my blonde brethren to the possibility of having *visible brows*!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooray I found a work around Elfster.  If I access it on my phone via the app I can see my Santee's whole wish list.  And I guess I have to buy fast as a lot of stuff on her list is getting marked as purchased but I am not the one buying it!  

This must be the year to utlize the Elfster list for family exchanges!  I know my sister in law asked what i wanted so I am going to add some stuff and send it to her!


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 16, 2014)

I really really want to do a Christmas advent calendar countdown style thing for my Santee, so I'm trying to get together 24 little gifts. 

Some will be super tiny like a deluxe sample and some will be the bigger things I got for her from her (amazingly well done and super helpful) wishlist. 

I can't wait to wrap them all individually and pray she has the self restraint to actually open one at a time!

My SS last year did something similar for me with a bunch of little gifts to open over time and it was the best thing ever! I want to return the favor! Besides, needing 24 little goodies gives me a great excuse to keep shopping. My boyfriend is convinced I've lost my mind, but he was also sooo impressed with the MUT reveals from last year and the gifts everyone got! Yes, I force this poor man to read the MUT reveal page with me...

Oh, and 2 must haves: mascara and lip stain.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish I had a subtle way of sharing my elfster list with family LOL. Most of my family, we don't buy gifts for the adults, just kids. My dad's family, though, gets for the adults and I'm not close with them, so I get a lot of random stuff: an exercise ball (saying I'm fat?!?!?!), socks, a pocket sized US Constitution, a book on how to make my own colloidal silver...are just a few of the jems I've received over the years. I'd much rather get makeup. Or skincare. Or haircare. Or something that isn't a Glenn Beck book (those have been one of my brothers gifts to all of us the last few years *sigh*)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2014)

To: @

From: Your Santa  :santa:   (It's not me! Just relaying the message.)

_I am sitting here red as beat_

_flushed from head to feet!_
 
_[SIZE=12pt]I did not anticipate your reaction[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=12pt]or your public display of affection![/SIZE]_
 
_[SIZE=12pt]I am very happy you like your gift[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=12pt]I hope I'm a mystery until the closing shift![/SIZE]_
 
_[SIZE=12pt]I can't wait for you to get package number two[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=12pt]More goodies picked out - especially for you!![/SIZE]_


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 16, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> I really really want to do a Christmas advent calendar countdown style thing for my Santee, so I'm trying to get together 24 little gifts.
> 
> Some will be super tiny like a deluxe sample and some will be the bigger things I got for her from her (amazingly well done and super helpful) wishlist.
> 
> ...


That's such a cute idea. You have one lucky Santee!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 16, 2014)

Just spent the best Sunday ever watching Dr Who, drinking coffee &amp; crafting things I can't talk about for my Santees. Mwahhaha!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 16, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Just spent the best Sunday ever watching Dr Who, drinking coffee &amp; crafting things I can't talk about for my Santees. Mwahhaha!


That was my Sunday too! Except we watched Korra and other fun things and I was crafting for my normal presents. If I have time I'll probably make some Santee crafts aka Dragon Eggs of Awesomeness. I made one this afternoon I really want to keep for myself, but I won't. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2014)

Just ordered some fun little extras for my Santee. And a few for myself...but...


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a pretty solid idea what I'll be getting for my Santee, but that means I'll have to return something I've already ordered.  I just got too excited when I found out my Santee, and placed an order too quickly.  I just wish that package would get here so that I can go and get the right stuff!  Plus I want to see the Black Friday deals before I go buying more, so that I can still make adjustments.

Now to figure out how I want to wrap things. . .  I'm attempting a theme (which I've never done before), so I'll have to see how that pans out.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 16, 2014)

Since it seems I have a few things in common with my Santee, I HAD to do some retail research.  One for me (to try to make sure it's good for you), and one for you.  Win win!

As soon as I get a local item or two, I'm good to go!   And sorry Santee -- the only theme I have is YOU!  All for YOU!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

Eeeee! I just got a secret message from my Santa on Elfster that made me go all:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4

(John Entwistle -- the bassist -- CRACKS ME UP in this thing.  Keith Moon is doing a subdued version of his Keith thing, probably because he's tethered by those headphones, Pete Townshend is doing his Pete-in-a-studio thing, because there's not really enough room for his windmills, and John is just kind of *there*.)

(Why, yes, the Who *is* one of my all-time favorite bands.  Why do you ask?)


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 16, 2014)

My 2 beauty must haves would be moisturizer and mascara (with eyeliner coming in at a close third).

I'm so excited! I ordered my Santees main gift on Friday, and I had exactly enough Birchbox points to cover it. It was meant to be.

To my Santa: Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been in purge-mode in my house, and am going through every closet, drawer and cabinet in it. My goal is to have my house back in working order by the time Christmas decorations happen in 2 weeks. So close to the finish line! Which of course means that I started a project in my guest bedroom. Oops.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> My goal is to have my house back in working order by the time Christmas decorations happen in 2 weeks. So close to the finish line! Which of course means that I started a project in my guest bedroom.


*Totally* something I would do, except without Christmas decorations.  I got the Secret Lair *almost* done -- and then I started moving stuff from the living room into the Lair to deal with later.  "Later" is probably going to mean "December or January" at this point.


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 16, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *Totally* something I would do, except without Christmas decorations.  I got the Secret Lair *almost* done -- and then I started moving stuff from the living room into the Lair to deal with later.  "Later" is probably going to mean "December or January" at this point.


My logic is that since I'm almost done with said task, it wouldn't hurt to take on another project. I seem to forget that between working full time, a toddler and heart failure – I lack energy/hours in a day to dedicate tons of time to house projects. I started my home decor blog back up again though, so that's slightly motivating me. Sort of. Maybe. A tad.


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, and I'm very happy Secret Santa is here to distract my internet time. I've been done Christmas shopping for my daughter for a month, but silly Amazon lightning deals and those cute Calico Critters, etc., make me keep buying more.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

*IMPORTANT ADMIN UPDATE!*  We have a new Elfster feature!  You can now send anonymous messages and secret questions to anyone in the MUT Secret Santa group!  These are different things, and the differences are very important:


The *Send a Message* button operates like a PM.  Only you and the recipient can see your message and the response.  There is an option to Send Anonymously, so make sure it’s turned on if you want your identity to remain a secret! 
The *Ask a Question* button will send an anonymous question, and both the question and answer will appear in the group’s public activity feed. 
If you receive a request for your address or email address, please make sure that you are responding to a Message, not a Secret Q&amp;A.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 17, 2014)

I've ordered several things for my Santee, and some of it should be here tomorrow! :w00t:   I have a little pile accumulating and my hubby thought I was insane when I told him it was for the MUT Secret Santa. He doesn't understand why it would be fun to shop for a total stranger. Men! :laughno:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

Yay, I awoke to TWO shipping notices from etsy! And another non-etsy order should be delivered today!

And in non-Santa news, I arrived at work and found a bottled Frappucino and some cookies on my desk because it's employee appreciation week! Snacks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> so here's a question for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are your favorite indie brands?


Playing catch up on this thread. So far I have only tried GDE and I love it. There's many more brands im hoping to try in the future.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 17, 2014)

Have 3 orders for my SS and no shipping notice for any of them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just want to wrap things!!!

Also: My Sherlock senses are no longer working. I've been trying to guess who has me. I had it narrowed down for awhile and now... I have no clue at all lol I am too impatient to let it be a surprise lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> To: @
> 
> From: Your Santa  :santa:   (It's not me! Just relaying the message.)
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh your rhymes are so cute &gt;.&lt; Thank you again, Santa!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *IMPORTANT ADMIN UPDATE!*  We have a new Elfster feature!  You can now send anonymous messages and secret questions to anyone in the MUT Secret Santa group!  These are different things, and the differences are very important:
> 
> 
> The *Send a Message* button operates like a PM.  Only you and the recipient can see your message and the response.  There is an option to Send Anonymously, so make sure it’s turned on if you want your identity to remain a secret!
> ...


Is there a way to get someone's address without asking them...? :X By following them, for example. It'd be nice to send some presents and surprise people with it...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Is there a way to get someone's address without asking them...? :X By following them, for example. It'd be nice to send some presents and surprise people with it...


No, in the interest of privacy, we specifically did not activate the feature that would allow everyone to be able to see everyone else's addresses. Some people may not want their address available to anyone who wants it, so this was the best compromise we could think of. Even if you ask a mod for it, we still have to go to the person and get it, and that's *really* not the best situation here.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 17, 2014)

To my lovely santa,

I managed to catch a break at school with some wifi. I am going to work on moving my Wishlist to Elfster to help you out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least I hope it helps you out.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 17, 2014)

My husband called out "All I am is a fricking Sherpa!" Four boxes arrived in the mail today!  I think I'm only waiting for two more now. Praying my lady will love everything. Now the waiting begins.....

ETA: Mods of Secret Santa, you have my permission to share my address with any MUT member in the exchange who requests it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> No, in the interest of privacy, we specifically did not activate the feature that would allow everyone to be able to see everyone else's addresses. Some people may not want their address available to anyone who wants it, so this was the best compromise we could think of. Even if you ask a mod for it, we still have to go to the person and get it, and that's *really* not the best situation here.


That's reasonable, but is there a happier medium? :X Asking a person directly seems sort of obvious you're going to send them something and it'd be nice to keep some element of surprise... I guess there is there is the elves/fairies list.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> That's reasonable, but is there a happier medium? :X Asking a person directly seems sort of obvious you're going to send them something and it'd be nice to keep some element of surprise... I guess there is there is the elves/fairies list.


You can ask anonymously on Elfster.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 17, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> Oh my GOSH! Some of you have AMAZING elfster lists!! I'm going through them just for fun, and to see what's been "purchased" so I can get excited for you! &lt;3


Ive been wishlist stalking too.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 17, 2014)

I missed the blanket indie question...I have not tried any indie brands. I don't even know/follow/stalk any indie brands...that being said I know I'll love anything my Santee wants to gift (or re-gift!) to me!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> You can ask anonymously on Elfster.


Yup, this is exactly why I turned this feature on and made the post about it. Asking a mod or fairy to get and provide the address is actually less anonymous than using Elfster because you're outing yourself to a third party.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 17, 2014)

Must have items for me: Pressed blush (I just cannot use loose powder to save my life) and lip stain.


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all, i'm so excited to be participating in the secret santa! Has had a really overwhelming week last week, but Monday is a new day, so I'm excited to start chatting and getting all excited!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 17, 2014)

Does my Santee need more info? I feel like I'm slacking in the info department. Let me know!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2014)

Jazbot said:


> Does my Santee need more info? I feel like I'm slacking in the info department. Let me know!


I was worried about this too so I sent my santa a message on elfster. It helped to know that my short wishlist wasn't stressing her out.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

Got all the items for my Santee! And I actually started wrapping them up during the weekend but had to pause when I ran out of glitter tape LOL I'll get some more tomorrow and finish everything up. 

I hope my Santee won't be discouraged by my packing abilities - I'm trying to make 24 days till Christmas for her so I'm wrapping 24 items individually! It's hard because some of them are really small or have unusual shapes and I'm not great at packing but I'm trying hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

Eee, I got two Etsy shipment notifications today. Picked up some socks, too - because now, sending ugly/tacky/cheesy socks as part of the gift is a SS tradition for me! Last year, it was ugly sweater socks...this year, it's ugly socks that match my theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Got all the items for my Santee! And I actually started wrapping them up during the weekend but had to pause when I ran out of glitter tape LOL I'll get some more tomorrow and finish everything up.
> 
> I hope my Santee won't be discouraged by my packing abilities - I'm trying to make 24 days till Christmas for her so I'm wrapping 24 items individually! It's hard because some of them are really small or have unusual shapes and I'm not great at packing but I'm trying hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhhhh glitter tape!!  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

It's cooold outside! I wanna go home, make some taco soup (since it's a quick soup that doesn't need to simmer all day), change into polarfleece pjs, and curl up with kitties and _NOS4A2_. It's a Christmas story! It's seasonally-appropriate!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's cooold outside! I wanna go home, make some taco soup (since it's a quick soup that doesn't need to simmer all day), change into polarfleece pjs, and curl up with kitties and _NOS4A2_. It's a Christmas story! It's seasonally-appropriate!


That is very close to what I'm doing - fleece pjs, sweater socks, chili, and Christmas Vacation.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> That is very close to what I'm doing - fleece pjs, sweater socks, chili, and Christmas Vacation.


Me too, but with hot cocoa, split pea soup, and Scandal. And Lambie slipper socks.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

These (in blue) are the socks I can hear calling me all the way from my sock drawer: http://www.sockdreams.com/products/picnic-plaid-crews:9910


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 17, 2014)

You guys changed my mind for dinner... definitely going for chili now!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> These (in blue) are the socks I can hear calling me all the way from my sock drawer: http://www.sockdreams.com/products/picnic-plaid-crews:9910


Must. Not. Start. Browsing. Sock Dreams. 

I want them all and I can never decide.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

I know all of the super dangerous places to browse. They're local for me, so I go to their actual store when I want socks. I don't think I've ever gotten out of there for less than fifty bucks.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 17, 2014)

omg y'all are making me want to get cute socks for my Santee now!


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm getting (sinus) surgery tomorrow, so I have to take two weeks off work to recover. Looks like most of my secret santa shopping will be done online! However I am almost completely done with my regular christmas shopping! I just have one more gift to buy-I am always such an early shopper!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2014)

The downside to Secret Santa is that, least for me, is that I want to add more to my wish list but I don't want to overwhelm my Santa who may or may not be done shopping. LOL


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's cooold outside! I wanna go home, make some taco soup (since it's a quick soup that doesn't need to simmer all day), change into polarfleece pjs, and curl up with kitties and _NOS4A2_. It's a Christmas story! It's seasonally-appropriate!


Oooh Joe Hill.  I've read Heart-Shaped Box and Horns, but haven't made it to NOS4A2 yet.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 17, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm getting (sinus) surgery tomorrow, so I have to take two weeks off work to recover. Looks like most of my secret santa shopping will be done online! However I am almost completely done with my regular christmas shopping! I just have one more gift to buy-I am always such an early shopper!


Good luck with the surgery and hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

Bummer, no taco soup.  I apparently used all of my taco seasoning!  And before anyone suggests a spice combination that will work in its place, keep in mind that my spice collection consists of bay leaves and...  that's pretty much it. 

So now I'll just take a shower, snuggle into polarfleece and cozy socks, and curl up with _NOS4A2_ -- after setting a timer to remind myself that I need to GO TO BED.  I have a problem with reading before bed.  I need to finish the chapter, and then just one more chapter, and then it's a week from Wednesday.  I don't understand people who read to fall asleep.  I get so wrapped up in whatever I'm reading that I end up staying awake all night obsessing over the story!

ETA:  Okay, showered and dressed in comfy -- and there's a doofy black kitty sitting on my chest.  I'll get up and retrieve the book as soon as he gets bored/antsy and moves elsewhere.  I give him thirty seconds!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 17, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> The downside to Secret Santa is that, least for me, is that I want to add more to my wish list but I don't want to overwhelm my Santa who may or may not be done shopping. LOL


Oh! I have been adding stuff all day, I didn't think about this. My thing was more "If my SS gets me this than awesome!, but it's more of a list of stuff I want to buy myself later all in one little place"  So do not fret dear Santee! It's also a shopping list for myself after the holidays.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 17, 2014)

To my Secret Santa, 

I have decided that I'm going to add additional items to my wishlist in elfster.  This is for three reasons:

1) If I am still an elusive enigma (hahaha!) and I've made it difficult for you...then hopefully you can kind of catch my _flair_ through my additional wish list items. :hehe:

2) I am trying to be more organized with what I want to purchase, where I want to purchase it from (i.e. what bonus program  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  I have a bad habit of buying the same thing from two different websites in the same sitting.  I once had three different items coming to me in duplicate from 4 places because of my over excitement for ebates, a certain promo code, and my lack of sleep (i.e. MEMORY FAILED ME!)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3) To help me STOP THE MADNESS!  I am trying to tell myself, that even though I'm going to put a perfume on there that costs $145, there is EVERY possibility that someone is going to put a big red bow on it and put it in my stocking!!  I MUST BELIEVE! :santa:   As long as I believe...my pocketbook might have a slight rebound to end the year.  My bathroom counter, dresser, hutch, vanity, 12 makeup bags and 3 train cases might actually skip a weekend of rearranging!  :w00t:

So Santa, elfster will become my master wishlist for myself, from now until I run out of pretties to buy, or, until I'm bankrupt.  I really hope I run out of pretties to buy first... :rotfl:

Thank you for taking the time to read about me!

To my giftee - elfette - Santee (is there one preferred term for this position??) recipient of good tidings and things that make you go SQUEEEEEEEEE!!!! LOL!  I have been thinking about you! (speaking of enigma! Hahaha!) and you know how sometimes you have something your thinking of, but there is just that one thing that is missing?  And you can't figure it out?  Well I FIGURED IT OUT!  Tonight I get to finalize my plans and place my orders for you and I'M SO EXCITED!!  I have butterflies!  Thank you for participating so that I could be your Secret Santa!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> omg y'all are making me want to get cute socks for my Santee now!


I've put obnoxious printed socks I think in every exchange I've done! I will cry if the day comes that I get a Santee who hates socks...I don't know what I'll do! Move on to an ugly hat, maybe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There's just something really satisfying about wearing silly/cute/obnoxious socks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Oh! I have been adding stuff all day, I didn't think about this. My thing was more "If my SS gets me this than awesome!, but it's more of a list of stuff I want to buy myself later all in one little place"  So do not fret dear Santee! It's also a shopping list for myself after the holidays.


This is kind of my thought process, too! I keep adding more...if my santa happens to see me add just the perfect thing she'd been looking for and not thought of, great! If not, I have a handy list of things on my "want" list (that I will also be sharing with my sister, when she inevitably asks what I want.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

My aunt wants to use my Elfster list for Christmas and my birthday, and my birthday is in January, so I'm just going to keep adding -- and probably adding lots of random stuff that make NO SENSE in the context of MUT but perfect sense for her -- until then!  Plus sometimes I'll find something I want to get at some point in the future, but then I forget where I saw it.  Elfster = hey, the link is RIGHT THERE!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 17, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I've put obnoxious printed socks I think in every exchange I've done! I will cry if the day comes that I get a Santee who hates socks...I don't know what I'll do! Move on to an ugly hat, maybe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There's just something really satisfying about wearing silly/cute/obnoxious socks.


Wait. There are people who hate socks?!?


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I've put obnoxious printed socks I think in every exchange I've done! I will cry if the day comes that I get a Santee who hates socks...I don't know what I'll do! Move on to an ugly hat, maybe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's just something really satisfying about wearing silly/cute/obnoxious socks.


Please don't tell me you've actually met people who hate socks! That would just be so sad.

I think I'm going to get my entire family awesome socks from Sock Dreams this year.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 17, 2014)

I love socks so much!

How's elfster working out this round? Was it hard to figure out? I've been trying to keep up but it's been so hard!!! I'm sad I'm not participating this round but maybe in the summer!


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm not so crafty, but I did order a "sentimental" gift for my Santee which arrived in the mail today. IMO it perfectly embodies in a strictly non-creepy way the relationship two strangers in our respective locations, one of which is buying gifts for the other, have. And if that's not a vague description, I don't know what is. I hope she likes it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Wait. There are people who hate socks?!?


YES...one of my old friends despised them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> I love socks so much!
> 
> How's elfster working out this round? Was it hard to figure out? I've been trying to keep up but it's been so hard!!! I'm sad I'm not participating this round but maybe in the summer!


Maybe Santa will send you some cute socks as a reward for your nice scarf and squidness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At first I was reluctant about it, but it's actually really nice once you figure it out...really easy to add items to your wishlist (with LINKS!)  There's even a browser button to do so. I have decided I am a fan.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 17, 2014)

I hate socks! They don't fit my enormous feet! I also really hate when they bunch up! I usually have to buy mens socks so they aren't pretty! Oh and my son steals my socks and messes them up!


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe I could get myself and my Santee matching socks so whenever I wear them I can be reminded of what a creepy stalker great Santa I am.... :couch:


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 17, 2014)

I love socks in the winter time. Otherwise, I'm all about bare feet and flip flops.

I found a great gift for my Santee on Birchbox! And I made my first zero dollar order - hooray for hoarding!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 17, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Wait. There are people who hate socks?!?


Yes, hello. My name is Dashery and I am a two decade long sock-hater.

I just can never ignore the feeling of the seam on my toes. It makes me want to rip my feet off like a Bratz doll.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 17, 2014)

I love socks.  All socks.  Well, except for the cute one _ones_ that have those annoying threads inside.  You can tell how high a sock ranks if it gets matched up EVERY time I wash socks.  (Don't judge, I have a LOT of wonderful socks and could probably go all winter w/o washing them -- not in an EWW, ICK way -- just supply and demand.)

I love the idea of sending fun gifts to others who are not our own Santee.  I feel like this whole experience has been really moving -- would love to be able to spread a little more of that love around!  (Feel free to ask for my addy -- especially if you see something on my elfster wishlist and think to yourself, "Eh, I didn't think about gifting that," -- we could work it out!  Maybe an after Christmas re-gifting extravaganza!!??

You know you're into Santee shopping and MUT when you receive a sub box in the mail and didn't realize it was time!  Love with Food arrived today -- total surprise!  Right along with it was Graze.  I call this grocery shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm ambivalent. Fun socks are fun, but there's something to be said for having only one kind of sock, and never having to sort or pair them up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm ambivalent. Fun socks are fun, but there's something to be said for having only one kind of sock, and never having to sort or pair them up.


I have all colored, printed, and patterned socks....and about half the time, I don't bother to match them! Mismatched socks are the future! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a very love/hate relationship with socks. I think I have said, out loud, "I hate socks" three times this week. For real.  I think any hatred towards them stems from the fact that the reason I must wear them is IT IS COLD OUT. Booooo! Popping on a pair of socks means I must wear _REAL_ shoes.  I seriously was wearing slip on shoes up until about two days ago (we are already getting snow, and I was still wearing ballet flats, refusing to give in to wearing "real" shoes/boots).

  I do love having cute socks to wear when I am going to someone's house and I know they will be seen, so I wouldn't be irate if I got some as a gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'd love that someone who doesn't hate socks, cares enough about my poor, neglected sockless feet and wants them to be toasty warm and super cute   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, I buy tons of socks, but then lose them all. I specifically remember buying a 10 pack in April (still snowing, still had to wear real shoes) and then turning around and buying another 10 pk in June...because they were _so cute _and on sale and I do_ have _to wear them with my tennis shoes, and here it is now time to need them all and I can only find ONE MATCHING PAIR (out of 20!!!!). That is my other annoyance with socks, Mr. Bumpy loves to eat half of every pair I own. So I wear unmated socks...which is now cool and they sell them that way, so I have been ahead of my time.

Moral of the story: Socks aren't the enemy,cold weather is. "Real" shoes may also be the enemy, not the socks themselves.

Socks and I have a very complicated relationship. 

I'm sure ya'll didn't realize socks could be such a hot button issue LOL

Also, am I the ONLY person who can't sleep with socks on?!?! No matter how cold my feet are I cannot fall asleep with socks on. My family seems to think that makes me a freak of nature.

I am loving elfster.  I haven't added anything to my list since we got paired up (except MAC items in case meaganola was my Santa and some BB items incase my person wanted ideas for points usage), so as not to screw up any plans they have or unknowingly stress them out. Overall, though, LOVE using it!! Seeing secret Q &amp; A's is soooo fun.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 17, 2014)

I predict the next trending secret question on elfster:

Socks: warm fuzzy goodness or evil toe trappers?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

My brother is (or at least used to be) so picky about even wear that he would draw shapes in different colors on the toes of his socks to make sure that they were matched to each other when he did his laundry.  THEY WERE ALL YOUR BASIC WHITE SOCKS SOLD IN TEN-PACKS AT TARGET.  He still needed to make sure that each sock in a pair was worn exactly the same number of times so one wasn't microscopically thinner than the other.  Now, of course, he has two sons who are currently in the deliberately-mismatched-socks phase of their early adolescence.

I look at socks as another layer of protection between me and whatever I'm about to crack my toe against.  I once broke a toe on the laundry room wall.  Even better than that, though, was the time I broke a toe (very possibly the same toe, very possibly the toe on my other foot.  I have a looooong history of breaking my baby toes on both feet) ON A PACKAGE OF TOILET PAPER.  I am not making this up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Also, am I the ONLY person who can't sleep with socks on?!?! No matter how cold my feet are I cannot fall asleep with socks on. My family seems to think that makes me a freak of nature.


I can't sleep with socks on either! Actually, as much as I love silly socks, I prefer to be barefoot and usually am.  I mostly only wear them out, or when it's cold in the house...but I can't stand to wear plain white ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I look at socks as another layer of protection between me and whatever I'm about to crack my toe against.  I once broke a toe on the laundry room wall.  Even better than that, though, was the time I broke a toe (very possibly the same toe, very possibly the toe on my other foot.  I have a looooong history of breaking my baby toes on both feet) ON A PACKAGE OF TOILET PAPER.  I am not making this up.


Girrrrl, I feel you. I am so clumsy. I've broken 8 of my 10 toes...running into things, playing kickball, falling off of things...my poor toes are all sad and differently shaped now than they used to be, minus the two I have yet to break.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I can't sleep with socks on either! Actually, as much as I love silly socks, I prefer to be barefoot and usually am.  I mostly only wear them out, or when it's cold in the house...but I can't stand to wear plain white ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am allergic to plain white socks, bedsheets, towels, and t-shirts.  I break out in tie-dye.  The aforementioned brother is the same way.  I gave him a Teefury t-shirt one year that was a yin/yang symbol made out of the Millennium Falcon and Serenity (now they offer a color choice, but that wasn't the case at the time, and it was only available in white), and he fixed it (read:  tie-dyed it) and wore it to Rose City Comic Con this year.  Apparently, no one noticed the design because of the dye.  He was disappointed.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 17, 2014)

I love fluffy socks!!! But I'm also one of the few that can't sleep with socks on haha


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 17, 2014)

Lily the dog will be the next dog on the news featured for having 30 socks in her stomach.  I bought several 'days of the week' cheap socks and probably have one whole mismatched week left.  I still have a garbage bag full of odd socks that I moved with....  6+ years ago.  (Hoarder.)

Years ago my former roommate bought me a pair of socks w/ milk on one, cookies on the other.  I think I was cool before random socks were cool.  (Snort!)

I start out with socks in bed -- then they magically disappear throughout the night.  There is a pile of dead socks at the end of my bed every time I change my sheets.  

I hate wearing real shoes.  For years I lived in Birks, then the Crocs phase (sorry, but true), then random Merrill, Dansko, blah,blah, boring-ness.  I do not like to tie.  After having surgery in my right wrist my dexterity isn't always there.  (That's my excuse.)


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2014)

I love to sleep in socks when its cold, but if my feet get too warm at all I will end up kicking them off.

I adore fun socks, and I wear them whenever I can. I would go on about how much I like the feeling of putting on a fresh pair of socks, but that might get awkward...  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also can't stand plain white socks. There's just no point. And I will be barefoot or in flip flops if I'm not at work 6 months out of the year, but the rest of the time, I will be rocking my fun socks. I really had no idea that there actually were people who didn't like socks. Apparently it was time for me to step out of my narrow minded, sock-loving little world!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 17, 2014)

I... am just going to interrupt this sock discussion to say I made a bunch of purchases today! XD I picked up an item from sephora (return of 8% ebates!!) and bought polishes for the SS nail exchange. I also found an indie retailer who's doing an amazing deal for black friday.... unfortunately, I can't share it or I'll likely give my giftee away ): But yes, everything is prepped until next weekend, so I might just back away before I let my wallet wring itself dry--

also, it's sooo hard to do these kinds of things without picking something else up for yourself &gt;.&lt; Mostly because 90% of the time, the shipping isn't worth it if you don't also grab something yourself... eeeee


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Lily the dog will be the next dog on the news featured for having 30 socks in her stomach.  I bought several 'days of the week' cheap socks and probably have one whole mismatched week left.  I still have a garbage bag full of odd socks that I moved with....  6+ years ago.  (Hoarder.)
> 
> Years ago my former roommate bought me a pair of socks w/ milk on one, cookies on the other.  I think I was cool before random socks were cool.  (Snort!)
> 
> ...


I feel you on the shoes! I worked in healthcare up until this school year started, so I lived in clogs, crocs, etc.

Now, I can't seem to embrace "real" shoes either and I've been rocking a lot of moccasins and Toms-style slip-ons. But now it's snow. ANd I have to adjust. Bah.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I... am just going to interrupt this sock discussion to say I made a bunch of purchases today! XD I picked up an item from sephora (return of 8% ebates!!) and bought polishes for the SS nail exchange. I also found an indie retailer who's doing an amazing deal for black friday.... unfortunately, I can't share it or I'll likely give my giftee away ): But yes, everything is prepped until next weekend, so I might just back away before I let my wallet wring itself dry--
> 
> also, it's sooo hard to do these kinds of things without picking something else up for yourself &gt;.&lt; Mostly because 90% of the time, the shipping isn't worth it if you don't also grab something yourself... eeeee


YES, I did a little of the "one for giftee, one for me" thing last night and felt so guilty afterwards, haha!

But yeah, I think I need to stop buying now...it's hard, I want to keep buying her things!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh, that's right, this is a thread for SeSa!  I received a package today!  I did a one-for-her-one-for-me thing on this order, but it was kind of like "Well, I have to pay for postage anyway, and it seems like a waste to just get *one* thing and pay the postage, so I'll just get one for myself."


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 17, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Also, am I the ONLY person who can't sleep with socks on?!?! No matter how cold my feet are I cannot fall asleep with socks on. My family seems to think that makes me a freak of nature.


I don't sleep with socks on, nobody in my family does either.  I've heard it's actually healthier for your feet to not sleep with socks on, because keeping them warm and covered can promote/spread athletes foot.  I think that once I found that out, I've only worn socks to bed once because my feet were icicles, and they were keeping me awake.

My theme is coming a long so well!  I wrote it all out last night, and found something to really pull it all together.  I am SO excited to wrap it all once I actually buy it!  At my house, for Christmas, I usually wrap everything (sometimes including my own gifts from someone else).  I plan on making some ribbon/garland to wrap around the boxes for my Santee.  I hope she loves it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2014)

Dying to know who my Santa is. I already completely adore her!  :wub:

I still haven't really started shopping, but I have a game plan so that's a start! I was thinking about just getting one big thing, but I think it will be more fun for both of us if I get a whole bunch of little things so I'm going with that. 

I love socks! But also can't sleep with them on.


----------



## atomic (Nov 18, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> My theme is coming a long so well!  I wrote it all out last night, and found something to really pull it all together.  I am SO excited to wrap it all once I actually buy it!  At my house, for Christmas, I usually wrap everything (sometimes including my own gifts from someone else).  I plan on making some ribbon/garland to wrap around the boxes for my Santee.  I hope she loves it!


I love wrapping presents too! I usually get into comfy clothes, light some candles, make hot chocolate, and put on a Christmas movie. Then I surround myself with all kinds of wrapping paper, bows, ribbons, gift tags, boxes, gift bags, etc. and get started. It's so relaxing/fun!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 18, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I... am just going to interrupt this sock discussion to say I made a bunch of purchases today! XD I picked up an item from sephora (return of 8% ebates!!) and bought polishes for the SS nail exchange. I also found an indie retailer who's doing an amazing deal for black friday.... unfortunately, I can't share it or I'll likely give my giftee away ): But yes, everything is prepped until next weekend, so I might just back away before I let my wallet wring itself dry--
> 
> also, it's sooo hard to do these kinds of things without picking something else up for yourself &gt;.&lt; Mostly because 90% of the time, the shipping isn't worth it if you don't also grab something yourself... eeeee


I doubt you'll give it away, there are so many indie names being tossed around and I keep seeing new ones added to the wishlists constantly.


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 18, 2014)

This sock discussion makes me want to put some TARDIS and Dalek socks on my wish list.   :wub:

Gah!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-OFFICIALLY-LICENSED-DOCTOR-WHO-DALEK-GRAY-KNEE-HIGH-SOCKS-/181583921343


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

Man, I am absolutely loving Sean Pertwee's Alfred on _Gotham_.  Paraphrasing:  "He tried to kill me!"  "Yes.  Remember that.  Also, remember that I let him."

Also:  His Halloween costume this year.  *So* sweet.  Be aware that rooms have been known to get inexplicably instantly dusty whenever the photos of it and its inspiration are viewed.  (Hint:  He has family ties to a very important -- perhaps *the most* important, almost definitely the most iconic -- British tv character.)

ETA:  Heh, the timing of the above is seriously completely coincidental.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> This sock discussion makes me want to put some TARDIS and Dalek socks on my wish list.   :wub:
> 
> Gah!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-OFFICIALLY-LICENSED-DOCTOR-WHO-DALEK-GRAY-KNEE-HIGH-SOCKS-/181583921343


I would like to take this opportunity to suggest that you take a wander through: 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/doctorwho

ETA:  I have to brag.  I received this in a Halloween gift exchange elsewhere:







YES, THAT IS A CROCHETED WEEPING ANGEL.  Ahem.  This person also made me a scarf for All of Space and Time, aka an infinity scarf in shades of blue (it's actually the blue silky/fuzzy yarn that the Angel is resting on.  It leans green in the photo, but it's definitely blue in real life).


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to suggest that you take a wander through:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/doctorwho


I totally own those TARDIS slippers and wear them pretty much every day.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 18, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I hate socks! They don't fit my enormous feet! I also really hate when they bunch up! I usually have to buy mens socks so they aren't pretty! Oh and my son steals my socks and messes them up!


Wow.  I could have written exactly what you wrote!  Except I refuse to wear men's.  I will keep trying women's, until I find _the ones_!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 18, 2014)

So, while driving home, trying to avoid wrecking because of the ice and snow, I thought of the gift I want to make my SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a printmaking focus so I want to do a print for her and then make it into a stamp for her to use wherever she wants. I can't say what it is, because I'm sure it'll give me away.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> So, while driving home, trying to avoid wrecking because of the ice and snow, I thought of the gift I want to make my SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a printmaking focus so I want to do a print for her and then make it into a stamp for her to use wherever she wants. I can't say what it is, because I'm sure it'll give me away.


That's AWESOME!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, that's right, this is a thread for SeSa! I received a package today! I did a one-for-her-one-for-me thing on this order, but it was kind of like "Well, I have to pay for postage anyway, and it seems like a waste to just get *one* thing and pay the postage, so I'll just get one for myself."


I totally did the same. Even though I said I wouldn't. I just could not resist.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 18, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yes, hello. My name is Dashery and I am a two decade long sock-hater.
> 
> I just can never ignore the feeling of the seam on my toes. It makes me want to rip my feet off like a Bratz doll.


This!!! Same exact reason why I hate socks! My dad always thought I was nuts as a kid, because I had to turn my socks inside out. I cannot stand that seam! As I got older I'm more ok with them, but they cannot match. So weird about my socks.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> That's AWESOME!!


Thank you! I hope she likes it! Im super excited to start it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 18, 2014)

OMG, that's it! I'm taking my long red Santa socks with ten toes out of my drawer and putting them on right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, you ladies are after my own heart. I don't wear socks, not ever ever ever. I HATE them. I have a few pairs of trouser socks that I wear with my riding boots and a very few pairs of thin ankle socks that I wear only with my sneakers but that's it! UGH I hate socks. Especially just wearing them with no shoes - I feel like any micro-speck of dirt on the floor is getting stuck to my foot. Then I put on shoes? Or worse, put them on the bed? No thank you. Ick, ick.

/rant over. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Got my first order in today and I'm so excited! I also picked up a couple things that I think she'll like. Now I just have to wait for one more order to ship and my gift will be complete and I can start wrapping everything.

Regarding socks, I love them!! I only wear them in the winter mostly because I live in flip flops and ballet flats most of the year.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

[whine] I think I'm coming down with a cold. Most of my symptoms -- weepy eyes, congestion -- are my usual allergy symptoms, but this morning, the sneezing started. I haven't taken a day off due to illness in about three years (my sick time accrual has been maxed out since some time in the spring), so at least I know that I won't be questioned or accused of abusing the time-off system if I end up needing to go home early or call in sick later this week. [/whine]

Edited because uh... How in the world did the Sock Dreams URL get in there? I don't think I was posted from my phone, so it shouldn't be in my buffer! So weird.

ETA2: Today's employee appreciation week treat is a bag of goldfish crackers and a can of Coke product! Some people received Coke, some received lemonade, and I have diet Coke! I don't normally drink soda, but I'm viewing this as free caffeine. I &lt;3 caffeine. And I'm very glad it's diet because the only thing with added sugar I'll drink is a mocha and a very rare (like once a year) fizzy lemonade from Trader Joe's.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 18, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> So, while driving home, trying to avoid wrecking because of the ice and snow, I thought of the gift I want to make my SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a printmaking focus so I want to do a print for her and then make it into a stamp for her to use wherever she wants. I can't say what it is, because I'm sure it'll give me away.


Hey printmaking buddies! It was my concentration in college as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to put out one of my calls to my Santa...if it is helpful for me to keep adding things to my wishlist, I can keep going! But I don't want to be annoying, so if you are all set with ideas, I can stop! 

For my Santee...I have a few more orders to place, though I'm hesitant to do so without seeing the scope of Black Friday deals are. I originally thought I was going to be shipping early, but now I'm thinking not so much by the time shipping happens!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I'm going to put out one of my calls to my Santa...if it is helpful for me to keep adding things to my wishlist, I can keep going! But I don't want to be annoying, so if you are all set with ideas, I can stop!
> 
> For my Santee...I have a few more orders to place, though I'm hesitant to do so without seeing the scope of Black Friday deals are. I originally thought I was going to be shipping early, but now I'm thinking not so much by the time shipping happens!!


Yep yep, I already know I want to try for some things during Black Friday but the wait is killing me! I want to buy everything and send it off now!

&lt;------ *really, really, stupid excited* :lol:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 18, 2014)

OMG MY SECOND GIFT IS IN THE MAIL--PREPARE FOR MORE HEART-EYES

thank you Santaaaaaa. I'll be eagerly awaiting!!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Got all the items for my Santee! And I actually started wrapping them up during the weekend but* had to pause when I ran out of glitter tape* LOL I'll get some more tomorrow and finish everything up.
> 
> I hope my Santee won't be discouraged by my packing abilities - I'm trying to make 24 days till Christmas for her so I'm wrapping 24 items individually! It's hard because some of them are really small or have unusual shapes and I'm not great at packing but I'm trying hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Best sentence ever!   :rotfl:


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2014)

Where did you find glitter tape?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2014)

Not glitter, but I'm planning on decorating the outside of my box with this!

http://www.duckbrand.com/products/duck-prism


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a weird sad moment last night when I realized that I might be done with my homemade item.  Then I remembered that I must of course find something to put it in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It wouldn't be the same without a happy container.  At this point I am just waiting for orders and figuring out a wrapping scheme.  I can't believe I'm almost done!  I will miss shopping for you santee.  

Time to start the general stalking so I can send a thank you present to my santa.  I may make more of the handmade item since it turned out to be so much fun.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not glitter, but I'm planning on decorating the outside of my box with this!
> 
> http://www.duckbrand.com/products/duck-prism


I found some special packing tape for my box but I can't say what it is or I could give myself away.  I can't wait for her to see the box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 18, 2014)

There's plenty of glitter tape at the stationers here, it looks sth like that: http://allegro.pl/tasma-brokatowa-samoprzylepna-tasiemka-18mm-2m-i4721105018.html

I'm glad you all seem to like it! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 18, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Where did you find glitter tape?


Target had roles of 3x holographic tape (15ft I think each) for $1. I bought 2!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 18, 2014)

So...I'm so worried that when I put my gift together, I'll somehow give myself away...but with all this talk of glitter tape, and other pretties that are specifically mentioned...I'm wondering if you all are worried about that too?? Just curious! I've deleted several preposts because I think I'm saying too much!!! Totally funny considering I'm always writing little novels!! You should see what I don't post!!! LOL!!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 18, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Where did you find glitter tape?


I've seen some at the dollar tree, each pack had 4 colors (gold, silver, red, and green) and I think about 15ft each.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So...I'm so worried that when I put my gift together, I'll somehow give myself away...but with all this talk of glitter tape, and other pretties that are specifically mentioned...I'm wondering if you all are worried about that too?? Just curious! I've deleted several preposts because I think I'm saying too much!!! Totally funny considering I'm always writing little novels!! You should see what I don't post!!! LOL!!


Honestly I think it's going to be really hard for anyone to figure out who they have until more reveals start popping up. Once there are a bunch of reveals, you can start narrowing down who might have you but until then I don't think anyone ever really knows. I mean, there are almost 80 people participating in this exchange! Not as many as last year, but that's still a LOT of possible Santas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

Weirdly, I'm always more curious about who thinks I'm their Santa/Fairy Godmother than who mine actually is!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 18, 2014)

@@meaganola Hope you start feeling better, I started coming down with a cold yesterday.  I've been really whiny today.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Got all the items for my Santee! And I actually started wrapping them up during the weekend but had to pause when I ran out of glitter tape LOL I'll get some more tomorrow and finish everything up.
> 
> I hope my Santee won't be discouraged by my packing abilities - I'm trying to make 24 days till Christmas for her so I'm wrapping 24 items individually! It's hard because some of them are really small or have unusual shapes and I'm not great at packing but I'm trying hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love everything about this post! I recently bought glitter tape and I have no clue how I went so long without it!

And I'm always so jealous over the 24 days of Christmas packages, although I don't have the will power to open one a day...but I still love the idea of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if I'm feeling inspired I may try it for my girl this year


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 18, 2014)

printmakers: that sounds like such a great homemade item! and making it into a stamp is awesome!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2014)

you guys are crazy. socks are awesome. send me all the socks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So...I'm so worried that when I put my gift together, I'll somehow give myself away...but with all this talk of glitter tape, and other pretties that are specifically mentioned...I'm wondering if you all are worried about that too?? Just curious! I've deleted several preposts because I think I'm saying too much!!! Totally funny considering I'm always writing little novels!! You should see what I don't post!!! LOL!!


Also, saying things like "I'm putting glitter tape on the box!" doesn't spoil anything, because you won't know if your box has glitter tape on it or not until you receive it, and we're encouraged to put our MUT names on the outside of the box (or at least in an easy to find spot) anyway.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2014)

PSA for people thinking of ordering indies for their santee. I had contacted Caitlin at Shiro and she told me that the fastest way to get items bu the shipping deadline was to tack on items to an order I had pending since 11/1/14.

It may be best to check with the shop you are ordering from to see if they will be able to make a turn around time for the Secret santa deadline or just ship the item directly to your santee.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Also, saying things like "I'm putting glitter tape on the box!" doesn't spoil anything, because you won't know if your box has glitter tape on it or not until you receive it, and we're encouraged to put our MUT names on the outside of the box (or at least in an easy to find spot) anyway.


Plus other Secret Santa might be using glitter tape as well.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Also, saying things like "I'm putting glitter tape on the box!" doesn't spoil anything, because you won't know if your box has glitter tape on it or not until you receive it, and we're encouraged to put our MUT names on the outside of the box (or at least in an easy to find spot) anyway.


I really want to bold the last part of this, but I can't because I'm on my phone! It's actually super important! And the explanation: The reason we ask for forumnames on the outside of the box is so the recipient can at the very least report back here when their package is received, even if they don't open it right away. We usually have quite a few people who don't open their packages even to remove their goodies from the outside shipping box until Christmas, and no username on the outside of the box = the mods can't check the box off as received until then.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2014)

I AM USING GLITTER TAPE TWO

WE'RE ALLLL USING GLITTER TAPE

MWAHAHAHHA


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> I AM USING GLITTER TAPE TWO
> 
> WE'RE ALLLL USING GLITTER TAPE
> 
> MWAHAHAHHA


I do not yet have glitter tape, but I am on a mission to find festive tape of some sort!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld washi tape in all colors and textures makes my world go 'round. seriously. i decorated my apartment with washi tape


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 18, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> @@yousoldtheworld washi tape in all colors and textures makes my world go 'round. seriously. i decorated my apartment with washi tape


My mom hoards washi tape like its the end of the world....but never uses it. Just sits in a box. But if you question her on why she needs so much, Lord help you! Lol
also OT but my phone changed "question" to "gyration" and just why iPhone. Why? Made me giggle.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. What are your top two must haves?


Make up: Lipstick and black eye liner. Real world: Hubby and the hairy ham(kitty).


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I feel you on the shoes! I worked in healthcare up until this school year started, so I lived in clogs, crocs, etc.
> 
> Now, I can't seem to embrace "real" shoes either and I've been rocking a lot of moccasins and Toms-style slip-ons. But now it's snow. ANd I have to adjust. Bah.


And we have SNOW in central IN!  (Not sure where you are in our lovely, frigid state, but 'round these parts we're cold with white fluff!)

And I didn't get a two hour delay yesterday OR today. C'mon folks. Seriously.

Pink and green striped socks  -- matched pair! only after I put one on did I realize that Lily the Dog must have mangled an ankle on one of the socks.  No time to change -- 6:30 out the door I'm lucky if I even have matching (slip on) shoes most days.

Ahhh...  back to SS.  Follow-up trip to Ulta tomorrow = more shopping!  Woot!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> And we have SNOW in central IN!  (Not sure where you are in our lovely, frigid state, but 'round these parts we're cold with white fluff!)
> 
> And I didn't get a two hour delay yesterday OR today. C'mon folks. Seriously.
> 
> ...


I'm North Central IN so yep, plenty of the snow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH. We had a delay today, but only because one of our buses was in an accident last night (none of our kids were hurt, but the guy driving the other car, an SUV that hit a patch of ice and fishtailed into the bus, was killed...kids are, understandably, traumatized). So, I'm hoping they are cautious with the weather delays for a while!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm North Central IN so yep, plenty of the snow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH. We had a delay today, but only because one of our buses was in an accident last night (none of our kids were hurt, but the guy driving the other car, an SUV that hit a patch of ice and fishtailed into the bus, was killed...kids are, understandably, traumatized). So, I'm hoping they are cautious with the weather delays for a while!


OH NO!  (I liked the post b/c of the snow -- then read the rest - I am sorry to hear about the accident.)


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh man, you guys, I had the BEST day off work. I spent it in my pajamas, watching Doctor Who, making something for my Santee, and putting on a new lipstick color every time the previous one wore off.

And now I want to buy all the socks, for myself and everyone on my list this Giftmas.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm North Central IN so yep, plenty of the snow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH. We had a delay today, but only because one of our buses was in an accident last night (none of our kids were hurt, but the guy driving the other car, an SUV that hit a patch of ice and fishtailed into the bus, was killed...kids are, understandably, traumatized). So, I'm hoping they are cautious with the weather delays for a while!


Poor driver and poor kids!  Snow and ice are no joke.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

My Sephora order came today!  I have all but one order in now.  I was all excited while picking samples on the Sephora order thinking I would include them but now I realize I picked some things that may not work for my santee.  I will have to do a little more stalking to see if I should send them along or save them for extras in trades.  I really need to make sure I focus next time.  It is so hard in the first few days of SeSa not to constantly SQUIRREL!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Poor driver and poor kids!  Snow and ice are no joke.


Yeah...I guess the SUV driver who was killed was an off-duty cop from a nearby town, who was apparently very well liked, so people are pretty bummed.

Very relieved that the kids were all okay, though (minus a couple of minor bruises and bumps), and the bus driver stayed so calm and handled it like a champ. I can't imagine staying so calm with a bus full of 39 children who had just witnessed a fatal accident (and the wreckage/body was in their plain view for a while, until they could get transferred to another bus). Ahh. I hate winter.

I live in the middle of a very steep hill and I am clumsy, I am going to start taking bets on how long it takes me to fall down the hill and break myself this winter.


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 18, 2014)

GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 18, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Also, saying things like "I'm putting glitter tape on the box!" doesn't spoil anything, because you won't know if your box has glitter tape on it or not until you receive it, and we're encouraged to put our MUT names on the outside of the box (or at least in an easy to find spot) anyway.


But if I put my MUT name on the outside of the box...my giftee will know who their Secret Santa is.  I think I'm missing something!!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


Excellent!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2014)

BB019 said:


> But if I put my MUT name on the outside of the box...my giftee will know who their Secret Santa is.  I think I'm missing something!!


The goal is to keep secret until they get it, not permanently.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2014)

BB019 said:


> But if I put my MUT name on the outside of the box...my giftee will know who their Secret Santa is.  I think I'm missing something!!


They're supposed to! It's only a secret until they receive the gift!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 18, 2014)

I may have to put Hello Kitty Washi tape all over my package! Unless I can find my more mature chevron Washi tape!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm a little concerned that I'm not sneaky enough.  There was a baby shower for my cousin this weekend back in Philly and it was a surprise that my Mom &amp; I were flying up for it.  I was really careful not to post anything about traveling and she suspected we were coming because I didn't post anything on Facebook all weekend.  :lol:   

So sorry Santee if you figure it out, I'll still try to be sneaky!  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> The goal is to keep secret until they get it, not permanently.





yousoldtheworld said:


> They're supposed to! It's only a secret until they receive the gift!


If you are planning to mail gifts in sequence, then you would only put your MUT name on the final package so you could keep it a secret. Otherwise, if you send everything in one package, you put your MUT name on the outside of the package.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


Wow, what amazing news!  That's so great to hear   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


Yay! That's awesome news!!!


----------



## atomic (Nov 18, 2014)

Guys, I had tequila for the first time in a few years and man, it is potent.

Also, I too am using glittery tape.

P.S. I'm watching House of DVF and that girl with the big gold bow is the worst (Kier?). Oh my god.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay, *now* I have a vat of taco soup simmering away!  Time to scoop the litter box, take a shower, and get my pjs on before settling in for soup and shows.  I'm not sure what I'm going to watch.  I had been planning on something on Hulu, but maybe something on Netflix because my Hulu stuff looks like Saturday binge-watching material.

(I had a stoner friend shortly after college -- well, I met him shortly after college, but I still know him, although we lost non-Facebook contact when I moved away from Seattle -- who would have Soup'n'Smoke nights.  Every time I make soup, I think of him and his gatherings.)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2014)

atomic said:


> Guys, I had tequila for the first time in a few years and man, it is potent.
> 
> Also, I too am using glittery tape.
> 
> P.S. I'm watching House of DVF and that girl with the big gold bow is the worst (Kier?). Oh my god.


I want to smack her. What a spoiled brat.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> you guys are crazy. socks are awesome. send me all the socks.


Fuzzy socks are the best! Especially when it's cold outside.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am sorry Santee but I will only be sending one gift. I love the multiple gifts but I am just not good at it. But I think you will like your gift. I will try to find some fun tape. Only couple of weeks.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 18, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> The goal is to keep secret until they get it, not permanently.



OH!!! Now I get it!! Thanks!!  I thought if no one figured out who's who - we'd spill on a particular -set - time when it got closer to Christmas.  Actually, at first I thought that is what the 'reveal' thread was. :blush2:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel compelled to note, in my defense, that @'s Santa didn't put their MUT name on the package!! LOL!!  I'm still learning...first time here! Hahahaha!  But I get it now. 

But I want to thank all of you.  I love my newfound passion for makeup, I love watching my wrinkles go away a tiny bit at a time by following a skin care routine and doing my masks etc...and I love chatting on here and finding out about new things!  

And now all that involves PRESENTS!!  I don't know what could be better!!


----------



## Shalott (Nov 19, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I feel compelled to note, in my defense, that @'s Santa didn't put their MUT name on the package!! LOL!!  I'm still learning...first time here! Hahahaha!  But I get it now.


Ha ha, that wasn't Kyuu's main gift! Her Santa was just pre-gaming,as it were.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Oh man, I am sorry but I can't do the fancy decoration on the outside of the package, especially if I am trying my best to wrap the goodies inside by hand!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So expect a lot of tape, and not it the good way! :lol:


----------



## wadedl (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought of a pair of socks that I actually like to wear. My pilates socks! They have individual toes that are cut off and look like mary janes. I have worn them for several hours at a time without being annoyed by them.

@ I only wear mens socks because my son steals my socks (he does not care if they have pink trim that shows at school) so I just have to take my husband's to wear sneakers or boots. I never wear socks except for sneakers and I wear short socks even with my boots. I wear Toms or other flats that I immediately remove when I get home most days.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2014)

Just a reminder since I've been asked a few times already. The spend limit is $25 but it doesn't mean you actually do have to spend any cash. What this means is that your gift to your Secret Santee should be about $25 but it doesn't mean you actually have to pay that out of your own pocket. Yes you can go over that limit however you're not required to spend $30, $40 or $50. Many of the Secret Santas wait until Black Friday to do major shopping since that's when stores like ULTA and Sephora have some fantastic sales. If your Santee has nothing but expensive items on their list use Elfster's ask a question or look at their survey answers to get to know them. Stalk them here on MUT to see what brands and products they like that is within that $25 budget. Hit the swap lists to see if someone has a brand new item you can trade for. If you have Birchbox points or Ipsy points and there's something on those sites you can redeem your points for then go for it, again the spend limit is $25 but if you have Birchbox points, Ipsy points, gift cards, coupons, etc then use whatever you have to put your gift together.

If you can't afford an item on her list then how about introducing her to something from your list that you like. You don't have to buy a dozen gifts or try to out do another Secret Santa with how many gifts you're sending. Remember it's the thought that counts! But most importantly REMEMBER TO HAVE FUN!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 19, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> If you can't afford an item on her list then how about introducing her to something from your list that you like.


I love surprises!  And being introduced to new things...there are soooooo many things out there I'm just dying to discover!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm getting (sinus) surgery tomorrow, so I have to take two weeks off work to recover. Looks like most of my secret santa shopping will be done online! However I am almost completely done with my regular christmas shopping! I just have one more gift to buy-I am always such an early shopper!


Hope all goes well with your surgery. Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> Maybe I could get myself and my Santee matching socks so whenever I wear them I can be reminded of what a creepy stalker great Santa I am.... :couch:


That would be so awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have all colored, printed, and patterned socks....and about half the time, I don't bother to match them! Mismatched socks are the future! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have all kinds of crazy socks, I have the ones with all the toes separated, I have ones with giraffes on the toes that i love to walk arount the house with my cat is very amused by them.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have been trying to catch up on this thread before posting but that would mean never posting. LoL

I'm really excited to go shopping today to see what I can find for my secret santee. 

I hope my secret santa isn't having a hard time finding stuff for me! I'm going to try to post more!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> [whine] I think I'm coming down with a cold. Most of my symptoms -- weepy eyes, congestion -- are my usual allergy symptoms, but this morning, the sneezing started. I haven't taken a day off due to illness in about three years (my sick time accrual has been maxed out since some time in the spring), so at least I know that I won't be questioned or accused of abusing the time-off system if I end up needing to go home early or call in sick later this week. [/whine]
> 
> Edited because uh... How in the world did the Sock Dreams URL get in there? I don't think I was posted from my phone, so it shouldn't be in my buffer! So weird.
> 
> ETA2: Today's employee appreciation week treat is a bag of goldfish crackers and a can of Coke product! Some people received Coke, some received lemonade, and I have diet Coke! I don't normally drink soda, but I'm viewing this as free caffeine. I &lt;3 caffeine. And I'm very glad it's diet because the only thing with added sugar I'll drink is a mocha and a very rare (like once a year) fizzy lemonade from Trader Joe's.


Hope you feel better soon! Also yat for caffeine having a cup of coffee right now.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I love everything about this post! I recently bought glitter tape and I have no clue how I went so long without it!
> 
> And I'm always so jealous over the 24 days of Christmas packages, although I don't have the will power to open one a day...but I still love the idea of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if I'm feeling inspired I may try it for my girl this year


Your girl will probably love it! I had a open one a day theme last year and I was so excited to open something new everyday.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm North Central IN so yep, plenty of the snow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH. We had a delay today, but only because one of our buses was in an accident last night (none of our kids were hurt, but the guy driving the other car, an SUV that hit a patch of ice and fishtailed into the bus, was killed...kids are, understandably, traumatized). So, I'm hoping they are cautious with the weather delays for a while!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


Thats great news!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

Finally all caught up. I havent been on these threads as much as I would like I've been trying to keep up on here and on elfster. The past two weeks have been hard, two family members passed away. I was not so close to them but its still hard specially with being away from home and not getting to say goodbye. This year has been so hard my grandpa had a nasty fall last month too. I am hoping next year is much better. I am looking foward to Secret Santa shopping and hanging out with everyone on the threads it definitely makes my days better.

Dear Secret Santa: Please dont be overwhelmed by my long wishlisht I just wanted to give you ideas of what sort of things and colors I like. Please feel free to ask questions and if you need a pic or something let me know.

I am also wondering if I should stick to my girls list or send her some German beauty products?


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 19, 2014)

@@JC327 *hugs*

If I were to receive some German beauty products I'd be over the moon! But that's my personal preference, so I'm going to guess that your Santee would be happy with them too!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 19, 2014)

I keep forgetting things I ordered, and my boyfriend is starting to get really angry about all the money I'm spending. Not just for Secret Santa, but my family and friends in general. I'm starting to think that the first things to be returned will be his amazing presents!  :angry:

Anyway, I found this lovely shop on Etsy for all you tape lovers: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PrettyTape I'm just doing simple brown boxes with pretty tape and twine this year. I always feel so guilty on Christmas morning because our family is big, and there are so many trash bags full wrapping paper by the time everything's opened. Hopefully this will cut down on the waste a bit!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 19, 2014)

@@JC327 I would also love German products to try out. (Or any new/foreign products for that matter!)


----------



## Kelli (Nov 19, 2014)

I just found a tutorial on how to make your own pillow boxes and am contemplating making some to use for smaller items in my package. Might be a cute way to not have to try and wrap some of the smaller awkward items.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 19, 2014)

@@JC327 I'd think that anyone who indicated they were ok with international shipping is probably HOPING for some awesome foreign finds. Go for it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> @@JC327 I would also love German products to try out. (Or any new/foreign products for that matter!)


Wish I could send German products to everyone!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> @@JC327 I'd think that anyone who indicated they were ok with international shipping is probably HOPING for some awesome foreign finds. Go for it!


Thanks, I have a US address thats why im not sure. I know for the past two exchanges I have sent out German products but everyone is different and I wouldnt want to give my girl something she didnt like.

ETA: Im all out of likes, boo!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 19, 2014)

I would love German products.  My brother is in South Korea and he asked if I wanted any skincare products and I pretty much spazzed out on him.  Most of the stuff on my wishlist is stuff I'm familiar with, but I'd love to get something out of my comfort zone!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


CONGRATS!!!   :wizard:


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 19, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally all caught up. I havent been on these threads as much as I would like I've been trying to keep up on here and on elfster. The past two weeks have been hard, two family members passed away. I was not so close to them but its still hard specially with being away from home and not getting to say goodbye. This year has been so hard my grandpa had a nasty fall last month too. I am hoping next year is much better. I am looking foward to Secret Santa shopping and hanging out with everyone on the threads it definitely makes my days better.
> 
> Dear Secret Santa: Please dont be overwhelmed by my long wishlisht I just wanted to give you ideas of what sort of things and colors I like. Please feel free to ask questions and if you need a pic or something let me know.
> 
> I am also wondering if I should stick to my girls list or send her some German beauty products?


So sorry to hear about the deaths in your family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...and yes, I'd love to have foreign products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> GUYS!!!! I had my cardiologist appointment today, and I wasn't expecting good things (still in heart failure and now getting dizzy, lightheaded, weak, low energy and short on breath). Well, I had an echo, and I'm no longer in heart failure!!! I have a normal ejection fraction of 50-55%. The reason for my symptoms, too much medicine. I can't decrease my dosage for at least a year, for risk of relapse, but I will totally take the pain. My doctor got to witness lots of ugly tears today.


So so happy to hear this!!!!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 19, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I just found a tutorial on how to make your own pillow boxes and am contemplating making some to use for smaller items in my package. Might be a cute way to not have to try and wrap some of the smaller awkward items.


Can you share it?


----------



## Kelli (Nov 19, 2014)

@@onelilspark I can't  copy/paste into comments here, nor can I quote people (I think it's a windows 8/IE issue), I will post it once I can get to another computer or can get this to work in another browser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Here it is: http://www.auntannie.com/BoxesBags/PillowBox/


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks @@Kelli


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2014)

@@JC327 So sorry for the loss of your family members.   :hugs3:  I completely get being away and not getting to say good bye.  I also hope 2015 is your year of awesome cause 2014 has not been kind to you!

You should totally get your Secret Santa German goodies!  I would love them, show them to everyone and when people asked "what is it?"  I would answer "I don't know but my amazing Secret santa sent it to me and it's from GERMANY!"


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm already a huge fan of South Korean skincare, but would love to try some other foreign products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2014)

I got my first online order in for my Santee, and I'm excited! It's just a small part of the gift but still exciting.

And re: German products...I also agree that your santee would probably love to try international products! That's why I wanted to do international this year, and I only ended up backing out because I had a very frustrating couple of months with shipping issues and didn't have it in me to figure out the international shipping, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay one of my orders for my Santee arrived! Plus it came with some pretty sweet samples that I will be gifting together. I need to get a move on my crafty thing!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 19, 2014)

I love everyone's plans for special items.  The socks, stamps, and international goodies sound awesome!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ordered the big gift! Feels good to know its gonna be in the mail soon! Hope it ships fassssssst....  I may have ordered something from amazon also and Im worried its coming from like china and wont be here before I ship..but its just an extra so no big deal. I ALWAYS forget to look at shipping times because I am so used to quick shipping! Ahh! The joys of holiday shopping!


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 20, 2014)

It won't be so easy for me to have access to international products, being in the middle of no where. But i do buy memeboxes and can share that with my santee if she is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 20, 2014)

This thread moves so fast, I've only seen because others are posting but I have to agree - I think it would be awesome to try more International brands! I personally have been able to get products from Australia/NZ because of friends, and I also have an American friend stationed in Germany, but I am basically obsessed with your brand Kiko and I think it would be so cool to see an international goodie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's why I made it a point to get my Santee a Las Vegas themed something - not that anyone who has ever been here doesn't have some sort of Vegas kitsch but just that I think it is so neat to have a little something from somewhere that person though was neat. So, international, US national I love the idea of something (fairly) unique to where you come from!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 20, 2014)

Did some more shopping and my theme is getting a little off topic.

I hope she doesn't mind, but I was shopping and she just happened to post something, that's really like secret santa magic at work right?!?! It just felt meant to be


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> It won't be so easy for me to have access to international products, being in the middle of no where. But i do buy memeboxes and can share that with my santee if she is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We were talking about international products because one member lives in Germany and wasn't sure if her Santee would like to try german products or not, no need to hunt down international products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 20, 2014)

I would love international products! I've done a few international swaps and I've loved everything I've gotten!


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> We were talking about international products because one member lives in Germany and wasn't sure if her Santee would like to try german products or not, no need to hunt down international products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


maybe i could do local products instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 20, 2014)

I loved the local goodies my Santa tucked into my gift last year! She included several jars of local-made spices and rubs, and I've actually been ordering them online ever since I ran out.

I may have liked them (almost) more than the makeup gifts she got for me, just because it felt so personal and it was such a sweet touch!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, I would also be super happy to try any local goodies! We don't really have much in the way of local goodies where I live - except sometimes in the summer you can get locally made soaps, etc at the farmer's market. Kind of a bummer!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I would love German products.  My brother is in South Korea and he asked if I wanted any skincare products and I pretty much spazzed out on him.  Most of the stuff on my wishlist is stuff I'm familiar with, but I'd love to get something out of my comfort zone!


That is so awesome, I love trying products from other countries. At the moment I am in love with the German brand Catrice.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So sorry to hear about the deaths in your family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...and yes, I'd love to have foreign products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2014)

lovepink said:


> @@JC327 So sorry for the loss of your family members.   :hugs3:  I completely get being away and not getting to say good bye.  I also hope 2015 is your year of awesome cause 2014 has not been kind to you!
> 
> You should totally get your Secret Santa German goodies!  I would love them, show them to everyone and when people asked "what is it?"  I would answer "I don't know but my amazing Secret santa sent it to me and it's from GERMANY!"


Thank you! this has been a really hard year I lost 3 family members and a childhood friend. I am very much looking foward to next year.

I am planing on getting her a few German things some favorites and hoping to be able to snag a few LE items they usually sell super fast around where I live.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> This thread moves so fast, I've only seen because others are posting but I have to agree - I think it would be awesome to try more International brands! I personally have been able to get products from Australia/NZ because of friends, and I also have an American friend stationed in Germany, but I am basically obsessed with your brand Kiko and I think it would be so cool to see an international goodie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That's why I made it a point to get my Santee a Las Vegas themed something - not that anyone who has ever been here doesn't have some sort of Vegas kitsch but just that I think it is so neat to have a little something from somewhere that person though was neat. So, international, US national I love the idea of something (fairly) unique to where you come from!


I recently discovered Kiko and im in love with their water shadows, I own 200 &amp; 208 which is a dupe for MAC whisper of guilt. From what ive been reading US shipping will be available  soon and I know they are opening a store in Brooklyn.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> maybe i could do local products instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would be great, I would love to try local products.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 20, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I recently discovered Kiko and im in love with their water shadows, I own 200 &amp; 208 which is a dupe for MAC whisper of guilt. From what ive been reading US shipping will be available  soon and I know they are opening a store in Brooklyn.


AHHHH you just made my day! I only have one of the Velvet Mat lipsticks and I love it - it reminds me of the Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet (which I also only have one of, so not a huge basis for comparison, LOL) but my friend is a male, and he bought the weirdest color from what was apparently a very limited selection in his PX... so, my desire to try more has been inflamed ever since!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

Yay, two orders arrived today, and it turns out that I didn't order the thing I was kicking myself for ordering!  Yay for not ordering something! 

In unrelated news, I think I'm going to chop my hair on my birthday in January.  I'm tempted to go pixie-short again, but my laziness when it comes to getting frequent haircuts makes that not a good idea.  I need something that I can get away with going three months between cuts.  (It's been five months since my last cut.  I'm basically growing out my hair simply because I'm not getting it cut.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, two orders arrived today, and it turns out that I didn't order the thing I was kicking myself for ordering!  *Yay for not ordering something! *
> 
> In unrelated news, I think I'm going to chop my hair on my birthday in January.  I'm tempted to go pixie-short again, but my laziness when it comes to getting frequent haircuts makes that not a good idea.  I need something that I can get away with going three months between cuts.  (It's been five months since my last cut.  I'm basically growing out my hair simply because I'm not getting it cut.)


The bolded part brought a smile to my face.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Other option is to really let your hair grow out. Mine's pretty long and am at the point that the the last time between my haircuts was over a year and only because I needed new layers. Not sure if this works for straight haired peeps (I think you have straight hair?) as it does for us curlies, but haircut laziness ftw!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm horrible about getting haircuts...yet I never seem to get long hair LOL Probably because the times when I go the longest without a cut are after getting what I called "scene boy" haircuts (think Pete Wentz or Billy Martin from Good Charlotte, choppy layers in front, spiky in back), so even if I wait like a year for a haircut, it's still not past my shoulders.

I "just" got bangs (like 2-3 months ago) and they are now to the point where they need to be cut or i'm going to have to start keeping them pulled back or try to side sweep them or something   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I am too lazy (and usually too broke) to get my bangs trimmed (and I hate having to pay for a haircut just to get my bangs trimmed!). I think the bangs work on me, though, so I may need to suck it up and get them cut.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2014)

I feel you guys, on the haircuts. I've always been terrible about getting them. Lucky for me, my little sister graduated beauty school this year, and I can just go to her house or have her come to mine and chop it. Much less stressful for me!

Currently torn between growing out my stacked bob or not...ugh, hair.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 20, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Lucky!

I have to admit that the start of the long hair was out of desperate measures. I lived in Japan for several years and after dealing with stylists that couldn't figure out how to cut curly hair and butchered it my first year, I resolved to only get my hair cut when I would visit infrequently visit home. And thus the habit was formed. I heard tale of stylists in Tokyo knowing the ways of the curly hair, but if I was making the trip to Tokyo I wasn't wasting my time on a haircut!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Other option is to really let your hair grow out. Mine's pretty long and am at the point that the the last time between my haircuts was over a year and only because I needed new layers. Not sure if this works for straight haired peeps (I think you have straight hair?) as it does for us curlies, but haircut laziness ftw!


The thing is...  My hair is thick and *heavy*.  And I refuse to style it.  Or use a hair dryer.  Or not wash it every day.  It spends most of its time in a ponytail/bun/knot/etc. just to get it to not be a distracting presence.

(I also refuse to get bangs.  My mom always insisted that I have them when I was growing up, so as soon as I got to college and had control over my hair, they went away.  I had one dude give me long side swept bangs one time last year without asking or telling me.  I'm very, *very* near-sighted, so I have no idea what people are doing to my hair until it's all over.  *Not* happy with that cut.  If I recall correctly, I didn't tip him because of my level of pissed-off-ness.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I feel you guys, on the haircuts. I've always been terrible about getting them. Lucky for me, my little sister graduated beauty school this year, and I can just go to her house or have her come to mine and chop it. Much less stressful for me!
> 
> Currently torn between growing out my stacked bob or not...ugh, hair.


My oldest daughter is contemplating beauty school...I totally can't wait for free haircuts! At least they better be free...


----------



## LadyK (Nov 20, 2014)

I usually end up getting one haircut a year.  It is always a special pampering day.  This year I went to the stylist at the ULTA that opened in town.  It was a bit disappointing.  She didn't take the time to find my natural part so it looked good when I left the salon but doesn't work when I style at home or let air dry.  I am trying to get far enough past the shame to go get it fixed somewhere.  I hate that I will be out another 40-60 bucks but it is getting really annoying.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 21, 2014)

I get a haircut whenever my hair gets annoying as in I can go three - six months, a year and then all of sudden I just need to cut it now and I get a bob usually. Right now I am trying to let it grow out but I need to get my highlights touched up. I did it as a suggestion from several people and I really don't notice the gray as much as it grows back in as when I dye it. Only draw back is I need to go to the salon to get it done.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2014)

My friend got a short bob cut recently and I was sooo jealous, but I promised myself not to cut my hair after August again. (The last two times I chopped off 12+ inches, it was in August so I suffered an entire summer of long hair and then didn't have any to cover my neck in the winter. XD #fail, Kyuu, #fail.)

I always super enjoy having short hair, but long hair is less maintenance if we're going to be honest. And plus it's fun to chop it all off and surprise everyone -- really dramatic that way. Unfortunately, it's the growing out stages that are obnoxious that make me not want to chop my hair off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL, I think I've mentioned my hair before, right? I do NOT get my hair "done". If it needs a trim, I trim it myself. If I want to color it, I color it myself. Honestly, it looks like poo sometimes, but it's just hair and is literally the one aspect of my appearance I feel like I have total control over these days.

I am not longer cutting my hair short, but if I were, I'd crop it myself (I've done it in the past). The biggest fail is getting the back even. So hard! Sometimes my hubby offers to get me salon services as gifts, and I am totally okay with that, as long as it isn't coming out of my pocketbook! :lol:

So my hair right now is mid-back length, purplish-fading into blonde again. I think I am going dark next though, now that all the bleached sections have grown out!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 21, 2014)

When I was dying my hair at home I would go 6 months in between cuts.  Lately I've been dying it red, so I've been getting it done professionally (at Ulta, which means I rack up points!)  I get it dyed every 7 weeks, but only cut/trimmed every other visit. It helps that I started making my next appointment before I leave the salon.  Otherwise I get lazy.  

I chopped mine earlier this year (not pixie short, but a good 5 inches.)  I always love it for about 2 weeks, then I regret chopping it.  You'd think I'd learn.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 21, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Finally all caught up. I havent been on these threads as much as I would like I've been trying to keep up on here and on elfster. The past two weeks have been hard, two family members passed away. I was not so close to them but its still hard specially with being away from home and not getting to say goodbye. This year has been so hard my grandpa had a nasty fall last month too. I am hoping next year is much better. I am looking foward to Secret Santa shopping and hanging out with everyone on the threads it definitely makes my days better.
> 
> Dear Secret Santa: Please dont be overwhelmed by my long wishlisht I just wanted to give you ideas of what sort of things and colors I like. Please feel free to ask questions and if you need a pic or something let me know.
> 
> I am also wondering if I should stick to my girls list or send her some German beauty products?


I am hoping for a better 2015 for you too! 

And yes I say definitely send those German products; I know I loved the ones you sent me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ugh I just am dropping by to say I think it's really obnoxious Elfster publishes your activity to the feed when you update a private wishlist (aka keeping for my own reference to buy stuff for myself/other people). Isn't the point of a private wishlist that no one else can see it? I wonder if people who are following me get notifications too when I add stuff to the private list :\


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Ugh I just am dropping by to say I think it's really obnoxious Elfster publishes your activity to the feed when you update a private wishlist (aka keeping for my own reference to buy stuff for myself/other people). Isn't the point of a private wishlist that no one else can see it? I wonder if people who are following me get notifications too when I add stuff to the private list :\


Are you sure it shows up for everyone, not just you? I don't see that you've added anything recently, if that helps.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Ugh I just am dropping by to say I think it's really obnoxious Elfster publishes your activity to the feed when you update a private wishlist (aka keeping for my own reference to buy stuff for myself/other people). Isn't the point of a private wishlist that no one else can see it? I wonder if people who are following me get notifications too when I add stuff to the private list :\


I haven't noticed, but I have gotten a few "so and so has added an item to their wishlist" emails, but when I click on it to see what they added I get a "this doesnt exist" error, so it could be that notifications are emailed if you're following a person who adds things to their private wishlist.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Are you sure it shows up for everyone, not just you? I don't see that you've added anything recently, if that helps.


That's because I deleted them from the feed after -- so only if you saw within 5 minutes of me adding anything.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> That's because I deleted them from the feed after -- so only if you saw within 5 minutes of me adding anything.


Ohhh. Dang, that does totally defeat the purpose then! What the heck Elfster.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 21, 2014)

I am always cutting and dying my hair! Right now it is purple and I have the right side shaved off. I am very adventurous when it comes to my hair cuts. It's just hair, it'll grow back is my motto! Lol I get bored with it all the time.

I think one of my SeSa gifts came today! Not sure since it shipped from Canada and doesn't have tracking. Here's hoping!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> AHHHH you just made my day! I only have one of the Velvet Mat lipsticks and I love it - it reminds me of the Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet (which I also only have one of, so not a huge basis for comparison, LOL) but my friend is a male, and he bought the weirdest color from what was apparently a very limited selection in his PX... so, my desire to try more has been inflamed ever since!


Thats nice of your friend to buy lipstick for you, I still have tot try the matte lipsticks. I tried the luscious cream in 515 and the crystal sheer lipstick in 404. All the colors are gorgeous.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I feel you guys, on the haircuts. I've always been terrible about getting them. Lucky for me, my little sister graduated beauty school this year, and I can just go to her house or have her come to mine and chop it. Much less stressful for me!
> 
> Currently torn between growing out my stacked bob or not...ugh, hair.


I miss living in the states my mom used to cut my hair, I have a good stylist now that comes over my house but nothing beats free.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I am hoping for a better 2015 for you too!
> 
> And yes I say definitely send those German products; I know I loved the ones you sent me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!  So glad you liked the products I sent I was so nervous whether or not you would like them.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2014)

So today I went out and got a few things for my girl, I really hope she will like them.  I love shopping for others but then I start to worry if they will like it. Also is anyone else addicted to adding things on elfster? I dont expect my Secret Santa got get anyhting on my list specially since I keep adding stuff but I cant stop.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2014)

JC327 said:


> So today I went out and got a few things for my girl, I really hope she will like them.  I love shopping for others but then I start to worry if they will like it. Also is anyone else addicted to adding things on elfster? I dont expect my Secret Santa got get anyhting on my list specially since I keep adding stuff but I cant stop.


YES. I keep adding things, and I might even keep adding things even once this is all over! I like having a place to keep alll the things that catch my eye together, easily.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm going to be working on the Secret Lair some more this weekend, and part of my goal is to set up a Secret Santa station so I can keep everything straight for each of my Santees!

And today's employee appreciation week goodies were an insulated lunch bag (with an ice pack sewn into it!) and Italian food (I called dibs on the rest of the cheese tortellini and one of the loaves of bread. We have something like eight loaves left), and we're getting Starbucks cards next week (shipping issues), and I managed to snag the special shade Glamour Doll Eyes made for Notoriously Morbid's Vanishing Cabinet, and I also managed to get the GDE 6th anniversary GWP! And my NM VC is waiting for me in my mailbox right now! Happy happy day!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2014)

I got another small order for my Santee in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just waiting on the main gift and a few little extras I'll be adding closer to shipping time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Nov 21, 2014)

Kelli's Embarrassing Story of the Day:

I went shopping and out to eat with my family. We took their fairly new truck that I haven't rode in many times. We ate at McDonald's and my sister, nephew and dad went out to the vehicle first and were starting it. I got a drink refill and went out. I get to the vehicle and I notice a step on the side and thought "the truck has a step? why don't I ever use that to get into it, it's so high up, that would help. hmm. ". So, I open the door and there is a teenage girl there! IT WASN'T OUR TRUCK!!! OMG. so embarrassing. I can hear them laughing all the way over to our actual vehicle. I tell my family what happened,  we're all laughing about it....when... my mom comes out of McDonald's AND DOES THE SAME EXACT THING!!!!! What a night.

On to SeSa news: I grabbed a couple things at Walgreens today and got a good deal woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 21, 2014)

Woop woop! Bought some GDE stuff. I'm almooooost done with shopping. Just need to do some in-store stuff. And then I can focus on my crafts and getting that box all packaged up in the theme I've chosen!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 21, 2014)

Starting to put things together &amp; I'm excited! I'm waiting for a couple more orders &amp; I still need to get cute wrapping paper.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 22, 2014)

I got shipping on my last outstanding order! Once that arrives I'll be able to take stock and figure out what I still need. I started to get worried that my girl already has something I bought her, but it's something that I think it will be fine to have extras of so I'm not too worried.

Oh, and I started my crafty thing. It's looking okay so far!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

Yikes, I COMPLETELY FORGOT about one two of the orders I placed and am still waiting on until I was just going through my person's wishlist and saw what I had marked as purchased!  Uh...  I should probably stop shopping.  At least for now.  And also:  LOVE that mark-as-purchased feature on Elfster.  I am making ALL SORTS of mental notes for Midsummer.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 22, 2014)

I forget who mentioned curly haircuts but it is so important to make sure the stylist knows how to cut it right. My mom is a hair stylist so she is usually the only person who cuts my hair. She definitely built up her experience... lol. If they cut it wrong your hair curls weird. I'm too lazy to get it cut often though. So sometimes I'll grow it out long and other times I'll chop it off. 

I also want to say my secret santa last year was @@JC327 and I loved everything I got. Especially the cool German products. I think it's safe to say whoever gets JC327 this year as their secret santa is a lucky santee!!

I live in an area where I can find some Korean make up products... so I think I'm going to be adding some to my santee's box.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 22, 2014)

I finally got a shipping notice for my last order. Once it arrives I will start wrapping everything and I'll ship it out (hopefully by 12/1). Pretty happy about the things I picked out for her, so I hope she loves everything.

To my santa, I'm sorry I don't post much. Hopefully my lists help you get to know my tastes a bit. Feel free to ask me questions on Elster if you're unsure about anything. Please know that I don't expect anything on my lists and I know I will love whatever you send me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Nov 22, 2014)

Just got my etsy order.

Hmmm who could my santee be????

Someone who wanted some indie products


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 22, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Just got my etsy order.
> 
> Hmmm who could my santee be????
> 
> Someone who wanted some indie products


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I'm basically done shopping! I can't decide if I want to wait for Black Friday in case the main gift comes up on sale at Sephora (unlikely!) I *wouldve* waited for those $15/$20 off $50 gift cards from Sephora but I think it might be cutting it too closely. Don't worry Elfie, I'll hook you up.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

I can't believe it's almost time for the shipping window to start and for reveals to start trickling in, most likely daily!  I'm breaking out my holiday nail wraps next week.  I have peppermint-striped ones, some that look like a Christmas sweater with moose and snowflakes, a set of red plaid with gold accents (definitely not my favorites, but I think I might wear them first just to get them out of the way), and some really cute gold-and-cream ones that have REINDEER on them!  Plus here are a few December SquareHue polishes I absolutely adore but that I only wear during December.

But now, it's caffeination and _How to Get Away With Murder_ (I'm about four eps behind!  No spoilers, please!) (also, how epic is Viola Davis' eye makeup in that show?  It kind of mesmerizes me every time she's onscreen) time, and then I'll go on a grocery run (if it wasn't for the fact that I only have enough milk to get through the weekend, I would put it off until next weekend, but the milk supply is low, so I *have* to go this weekend).  I *might* head out to IKEA for another bookcase, but I might get out there and change my mind when I see the parking lot, and I might just put it off entirely until January.  Oh, and I have a bag of cds and dvds that really need to go to a used disc store.

Man, the thrilling life of a middle-aged woman in the medium-sized hipsterrific city.  So excite.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yay, I was able to pick up one more item from your wishlist, Santee, because of the awesome Ulta free ship/coupon/sale thing yesterday!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 22, 2014)

Since the shipping window is coming up, Santa, I should mention that you can take your time shipping mine. I won't be home from college until about December 17th. (And I didn't want to give you my college address because on the off chance something happens and it shows up after I leave, I won't be able to come back and get it until late in January.)

Anyway, happy wrapping!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anyone else in their 40s (since I can't imagine anyone else having both of these things in their media consumption history) watch _How to Get Away with Murder_?  Is it just me, or does Wes bear a striking resemblance to C. Thomas Howell in blackface in _Soul Man_?  I think it's the hair that just nails it into place for me.  It's actually kind of distracting.

ETA:  Ooh, I was just looking for some lip balm, and instead, I found TWELVE DOLLARS!  And *then* I remembered about the still-sealed Lemon Meringue lip balm from For Goodness Grape I happen to have!  Best Saturday of the month!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 22, 2014)

I made my first indie purchase for my Secret Santa! I hope she loves it. If I were into this/these type/s of product/s, I would love it/them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 22, 2014)

I am excited for this winter. I'm going to a Hobbit themed xmas party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't know what to dress up as since I don't want to buy clothes... 

Probably just a hobbit lol


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

Yay, done with grocery shopping!  And an unplanned purchase:  Windshield wipers.  I realized that the ones I had were the ones that came with the car when I bought it -- in 2007.  You're apparently supposed to replace them once every six *months*, not every seven *years*.  Oops.  It's a good thing I don't live in Portland where it rains all of the time.  Oh.  Wait...

Anyway.  We have rain!  It's hot-beverages-all-day weather!  Now I have one kitty in kittyloaf position on the floor glaring at me for no apparent reason and one kitty OH SO CASUALLY curled up next to me with his back legs and tail OH SO CASUALLY tucked up against my leg.  I love it when it's a little bit cool in my apartment and these two get snuggly.  Last weekend, I stretched out on the futon, and I had one curled up on my legs, and the other was curled up on my chest.

(But now, I'm going to go work on the Secret Lair for a while.  I really want to just kick back and watch Hulu, but I also really want to get that room completely straightened out before the end of the year if at all possible.  And also maybe find a few things I seem to have lost *somewhere* in my apartment that I really hope I didn't toss out!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Santa! Just a note -- I'll be leaving for vacation on Dec 17. I'd love if you dropped a note with tracking since no one will be around to grab my mail for me and I'm doing a mail hold!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> I forget who mentioned curly haircuts but it is so important to make sure the stylist knows how to cut it right. My mom is a hair stylist so she is usually the only person who cuts my hair. She definitely built up her experience... lol. If they cut it wrong your hair curls weird. I'm too lazy to get it cut often though. So sometimes I'll grow it out long and other times I'll chop it off.
> 
> I also want to say my secret santa last year was @@JC327 and I loved everything I got. Especially the cool German products. I think it's safe to say whoever gets JC327 this year as their secret santa is a lucky santee!!
> 
> I live in an area where I can find some Korean make up products... so I think I'm going to be adding some to my santee's box.


I agree its so important to know how to cut curly hair. My hair dresser cuts my thin and curly hair dry and it has made such a difference.

Thanks youre so sweet! It was definitely a pleasure shopping for you.

I think your Santee will love getting Korean products!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 22, 2014)

Two of my SeSa packages came today. So excited! I am going to stop after work and pick up a few little things and some wrapping paper and then I will be all done (mainly because the BF is freaking out about all the money I have been spending. Oops lol)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, done with grocery shopping!  And an unplanned purchase:  Windshield wipers.  I realized that the ones I had were the ones that came with the car when I bought it -- in 2007.  You're apparently supposed to replace them once every six *months*, not every seven *years*.  Oops.  It's a good thing I don't live in Portland where it rains all of the time.  Oh.  Wait...
> 
> Anyway.  We have rain!  It's hot-beverages-all-day weather!  Now I have one kitty in kittyloaf position on the floor glaring at me for no apparent reason and one kitty OH SO CASUALLY curled up next to me with his back legs and tail OH SO CASUALLY tucked up against my leg.  I love it when it's a little bit cool in my apartment and these two get snuggly.  Last weekend, I stretched out on the futon, and I had one curled up on my legs, and the other was curled up on my chest.
> 
> (But now, I'm going to go work on the Secret Lair for a while.  I really want to just kick back and watch Hulu, but I also really want to get that room completely straightened out before the end of the year if at all possible.  And also maybe find a few things I seem to have lost *somewhere* in my apartment that I really hope I didn't toss out!)


I need new wipers AND tires. I hate my SUV at times - each tire is at least $250. I need two new tires though I should replace all four. Anyone have $1,000 laying around? LOL


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 22, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I need new wipers AND tires. I hate my SUV at times - each tire is at least $250. I need two new tires though I should replace all four. Anyone have $1,000 laying around? LOL


 I have turned in three of my 4 leased cars early to avoid paying for tires.  (The only one to get new shoes was the Nissan cube -- b/c those tires were only about 50 cents each. LOL.)


----------



## wadedl (Nov 22, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I have turned in three of my 4 leased cars early to avoid paying for tires.  (The only one to get new shoes was the Nissan cube -- b/c those tires were only about 50 cents each. LOL.)


I think I ran out of likes for the day. I have a cube and didn't even have to get the cheapest tires last time for the first time ever! I got the ones that matched! LOL!

I really like my cube, its so roomy that I don't mind sitting in the back every once in a while.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2014)

My mechanic blew my mind when I asked for new wipers.  He told me that with my Honda I should never buy new wipers.  As long as I keep the factory wiper blades they just need to replace the rubber part which is 4-5 dollars.  Big-O-tires has been selling me whole new blades for years for 20 bucks.   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2014)

Just a reminder that the enablers thread is a great place to stretch your budget! We've been a bit absent lately but with hubby gone I know that at least I can start posting there more often again.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 22, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I think I ran out of likes for the day. I have a cube and didn't even have to get the cheapest tires last time for the first time ever! I got the ones that matched! LOL!
> 
> I really like my cube, its so roomy that I don't mind sitting in the back every once in a while.


My cube transported over 200 dogs in its lifetime.  At one point I had 9 in there -- in crates of various sizes.  That car held SO much.  I upgraded to AWD this year b/c I have to be able to get to my mom in case she needs something.  But I loved that cube -- and all of the funny looks people gave it.  I had a white one, but in retrospect I should have gone with the chocolate/eggplant.  Mine looked too much like a mail truck!  (PS -- Her name was Sugar Cube.)


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2014)

Hehe there's a cube around me has a license plate that says rubix


----------



## wadedl (Nov 22, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> My cube transported over 200 dogs in its lifetime.  At one point I had 9 in there -- in crates of various sizes.  That car held SO much.  I upgraded to AWD this year b/c I have to be able to get to my mom in case she needs something.  But I loved that cube -- and all of the funny looks people gave it.  I had a white one, but in retrospect I should have gone with the chocolate/eggplant.  Mine looked too much like a mail truck!  (PS -- Her name was Sugar Cube.)


We went up to Los Angeles to pick up some merchandise from China and we were so scared it would not fit. We took rope and our roof bag and soft surf board rack and magically everything fit inside. We had literally and inch to spare.

You should see the faces people make when my 6'5'' husband steps out!


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 23, 2014)

To my secret santa, thank you so much for the card! And to answer your question, I've been trying extra hard to be nice lately!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 23, 2014)

I've made two orders! Or three orders! Mostly waiting for Black Friday deals I think.. must make a game plan!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Hehe there's a cube around me has a license plate that says rubix


I've had the Spay Neuter plate for a few years -- can't seem to pull the trigger on the personalized plates.  I pay an extra $40 for the S/N, while personalized plates are $45.  Indiana plates are ridiculous -- mine were $440 this year.  When the lottery started our plate costs actually went down about 50%.  It wasn't unusual for plates for a new car to be $800.  The costs go down with the age of the vehicle, but that doesn't help me since I rotate every three years.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 23, 2014)

My box is all packed and ready to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeesh, I kind of wish someone could record my big gray kitty on top of the refrigerator.  He starts crying, and then when I go in to see what's going on, he gets this panicked look on his face and reaches out to me until I stand close enough to the fridge for him to climb down to my shoulders and be carried away -- perched across my shoulders from the scary-high fridge.  This is not a one-time occurrence.  It's one of his Things.  Dude, don't get up there unless you plan on getting down by yourself.  He also spent a *lot* of time yesterday jumping onto my back -- usually from the floor -- while I was attempting to clean the closet in the Secret Lair.  It seems like something that belongs on YouTube, but there's no one around who can film it.

Of course, this is the VERY VERY LARGE kitty who knows how to use his claws to stabilize himself, not the much smaller goofy kitty who also know how to use his claws to stabilize himself but is not nearly as strong and forceful about it.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I know I keep adding things, but please don't feel any pressure. I'm only trying to keep things I like together -- and trying to broaden my list of likes. If you have samples of similar things that I've listed, feel free to send those instead of trying to find something in the store.

I am soooo excited to 'meet' you!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 23, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I've had the Spay Neuter plate for a few years -- can't seem to pull the trigger on the personalized plates.  I pay an extra $40 for the S/N, while personalized plates are $45.  Indiana plates are ridiculous -- mine were $440 this year.  When the lottery started our plate costs actually went down about 50%.  It wasn't unusual for plates for a new car to be $800.  The costs go down with the age of the vehicle, but that doesn't help me since I rotate every three years.


Yeah, that is one thing I do NOT miss about living in Indiana.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Does anyone else in their 40s (since I can't imagine anyone else having both of these things in their media consumption history) watch _How to Get Away with Murder_? Is it just me, or does Wes bear a striking resemblance to C. Thomas Howell in blackface in _Soul Man_? I think it's the hair that just nails it into place for me. It's actually kind of distracting.
> 
> ETA: Ooh, I was just looking for some lip balm, and instead, I found TWELVE DOLLARS! And *then* I remembered about the still-sealed Lemon Meringue lip balm from For Goodness Grape I happen to have! Best Saturday of the month!


Yes, yes and yes. I'm 40, watch How to get away w Murder and he totally does. He looked familiar so I looked him up on imdb when I started watching the show but didn't recognize anything he'd been in but after reading your post, I realize that's who he reminds me of.

On a random sort of related note, I never realized that the girl from Soul Man is Tommy Chong's daughter. She was on Dancing w the Stars talking about her dad and I had no idea that he was her dad.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Yes, yes and yes. I'm 40, watch How to get away w Murder and he totally does. He looked familiar so I looked him up on imdb when I started watching the show but *didn't recognize anything he'd been in* but after reading your post, I realize that's who he reminds me of.
> 
> On a random sort of related note, I never realized that the girl from Soul Man is Tommy Chong's daughter. She was on Dancing w the Stars talking about her dad and I had no idea that he was her dad.


*gasp*  You haven't seen any of the Harry Potter movies?  You need to fix that ASAP!  November and December are always the perfect HP viewing season for me.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 23, 2014)

I am about 75% wrapped up! Still waiting on some recently ordered items to arrive. Then, I *think* I'll be done. There might be something that I just can't resist during Black Friday/Cyber Monday, however. If that is the case, it's going to throw off my wrapping since each item is numbered to be opened in a specific order. 

I have no theme. I tried, I really thought about it... but it would have been something super generic and just wasn't worth trying to force. Instead, it's just a bunch of awesome gifts without any unifying theme besides being perfect for my Santa (I hope).  :santa:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I am about 75% wrapped up! Still waiting on some recently ordered items to arrive. Then, I *think* I'll be done. There might be something that I just can't resist during Black Friday/Cyber Monday, however. If that is the case, it's going to throw off my wrapping since each item is numbered to be opened in a specific order.
> 
> I have no theme. I tried, I really thought about it... but it would have been something super generic and just wasn't worth trying to force. Instead, it's just a bunch of awesome gifts without any unifying theme besides being perfect for my Santa (I hope).  :santa:


I should receive the last of my "supplementary" gifts tomorrow, then it'll just be the "waiting for the main item" waiting game.

I have a theme, but some items don't really fit it, but that's okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 23, 2014)

Ohh I am so sad I missed secret santa this year. I had such a great time doing it last year. Have fun ladies. Only consolation is that we are doing a secret santa at work... it's not as fun though!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2014)

FunAtTheCircus said:


> Ohh I am so sad I missed secret santa this year. I had such a great time doing it last year. Have fun ladies. Only consolation is that we are doing a secret santa at work... it's not as fun though!


awww!! you were such a magical santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 23, 2014)

Sephora's 1st sneak peek of their Black Friday stuff is out on Snap Chat now.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2014)

Holy shit.  Edgar just knocked something off the bookcase and jumped to the floor.  When I looked up pretty much instantly to see what it was, I saw a couple of really quick bright blue-white flashes like fireworks or a huge exploding light bulb coming from the window next to the bookcase -- and then they were followed almost immediately by very loud thunder that went on for a couple of seconds.  Poor kiddo.  He must have sensed it was getting ready to hit, and then there's the part where he FREAKS OUT at sudden loud noises.  I thought he was just having his usual kitty krazies, but it seems like it peaks when the weather is stormy.


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 23, 2014)

Dear Santa, thank you so much for shopping for me, I really appreciate that! I will be leaving for Christmas vacation on the 19th, hope that doesn't put too much pressure on your timeline.

On another note, I went to a big craft fair in my tiny town, and got some local products that I hope my santee would like. Waiting for black friday to shop some more.


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't posted since my sinus surgeries - it's been a pretty miserable week. Good news is im in less pain now-but am still not sleeping well. I'm so tired! I'm able to focus back on SS though! I'm waiting until the 25th to make a purchase because that's when I'll get some birchbox points from my husbands box. Then I'll have some points to spend in the birchbox shop!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I haven't posted since my sinus surgeries - it's been a pretty miserable week. Good news is im in less pain now-but am still not sleeping well. I'm so tired! I'm able to focus back on SS though! I'm waiting until the 25th to make a purchase because that's when I'll get some birchbox points from my husbands box. Then I'll have some points to spend in the birchbox shop!


I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I haven't posted since my sinus surgeries - it's been a pretty miserable week. Good news is im in less pain now-but am still not sleeping well. I'm so tired! I'm able to focus back on SS though! I'm waiting until the 25th to make a purchase because that's when I'll get some birchbox points from my husbands box. Then I'll have some points to spend in the birchbox shop!


I hope you start feeling amazing soon!  I really feel your pain -- I had nasal reconstructive surgery w/ sinus/ear repair years ago.  No other surgery has ever left me so 'odd' feeling.  I mean, c'mon, it's your face -- you breathe, eat, laugh, drink, etc., with it.  So many things that are mostly involuntary are involved -- and they hurt!  It's not like you can just take it easy like you would if you had to refrain from using your arm, wrist, knee, etc.  

Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 23, 2014)

Aww. I'm pretty bummed. I had a BB order planned out for a while, but needed to wait a bit, so that I could bump my points total to the next 100 to actually order...I just got the points to what I wanted and the promo code I planned on using to get an item for my person and it is no longer available!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I get to play some more cart tetris and see if I can figure out a different code that will give me a good bang for my buck.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 23, 2014)

I started my giftees print today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope she likes it. I even personalized it. I hope to finish it tonight so I can print it tomorrow when I'm at a press.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 23, 2014)

Also Dear Santee,

I have GDE Edward Scissorhands on my Elfster wishlist. I said I wasn't going to buy something if it was on there, but since they are uber limited I think I am going to go and try and get it myself, unless I am told not to! I just really want this and the limited nature worries me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Also Dear Santee,
> 
> I have GDE Edward Scissorhands on my Elfster wishlist. I said I wasn't going to buy something if it was on there, but since they are uber limited I think I am going to go and try and get it myself, unless I am told not to! I just really want this and the limited nature worries me.


that's why i didn't add super limited items in case they come back and I'm like ohshi i need to grab it now in case it's gone forever &gt;.&gt;

But I, unlike apparently everyone else, just stopped adding things to my wishlist. Or at least made them private. XD I don't want to stress my santa out, and tbh I have zero self control. I just want it nOW


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 23, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> that's why i didn't add super limited items in case they come back and I'm like ohshi i need to grab it now in case it's gone forever &gt;.&gt;
> 
> But I, unlike apparently everyone else, just stopped adding things to my wishlist. Or at least made them private. XD I don't want to stress my santa out, and tbh I have zero self control. I just want it nOW


I tried to stop adding, but it too much fun lol I hope it doesn't overwhelm my santee at all! I don't think I would have added it knowing that only 30 were available. The thing is though I ALWAYS miss GDE LE stuff. Without fail. Lol


----------



## Shalott (Nov 23, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I haven't posted since my sinus surgeries - it's been a pretty miserable week. Good news is im in less pain now-but am still not sleeping well. I'm so tired! I'm able to focus back on SS though! I'm waiting until the 25th to make a purchase because that's when I'll get some birchbox points from my husbands box. Then I'll have some points to spend in the birchbox shop!


Ooh, feel better soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I totally have enough for my Santee right now, but I am so daunted by the wrapping that I keep putting it off with the excuse that I want to buy just one more thing...    Sorry, dear Santee! I will try not to mangle them too much!

Short story - my hubby says I have "badger paws" because I cannot do anything with my hands that requires finesse. I'm dextrous, but not detailed!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I tried to stop adding, but it too much fun lol I hope it doesn't overwhelm my santee at all!
> 
> I don't think I would have added it knowing that only 30 were available. The thing is though I ALWAYS miss GDE LE stuff. Without fail. Lol


it is super great to organize stuff you want to buy! I actually have a pinboard.in account, which is also good for this kind of stuff, but like, I usually use that to keep track of articles for web development, and then it's like...list of random items I want to purchase. LOL. Oops


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi everyone!  I'm trying to catch up...it's so cool to see what everyone is doing to prepare for the day we each get to anticipate our Santee's reveal!  This is just so much fun!  WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE!  Everyone on here is so inspiring...

To my Santee ~ I've been thinking a lot about your package....I'll stop there because otherwise I might give something away!  HA!  I'm very bad with secrets.  I do want to say that I did not order any indies for you.  I wanted to.  I tried.  I kept thinking I had, actually, twice.  Sometimes with insomnia I get distracted and it's like I have ADD and hyperlink all over the web and before I know it I've completely lost track of why I was there to begin with!  But I was worried about shipping delays and I'm still between houses and going out of town for a funeral and having family in and blah blah blah blah.  I hope you like what I have planned for you though!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To my Santa - I hope I'm easy for you - don't stress about me, tis the season to be jolly, fa-la-la-la-la!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah, I hope I'm not a hard person to shop for. I have so many things on my list &amp; I just keep adding to it. Mostly because it's helping with my low buy. If it's on the list, I'm not allowed to buy it!

I still haven't really started shopping for my santee, but I know exactly what I'm getting her so I plan on doing some major shopping this weekend/next week. And then, to wrap! Trying to come up with a cute color/pattern scheme..


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 23, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm trying to catch up...it's so cool to see what everyone is doing to prepare for the day we each get to anticipate our Santee's reveal! This is just so much fun! WHERE HAS THIS BEEN ALL MY LIFE! Everyone on here is so inspiring...
> 
> To my Santee ~ I've been thinking a lot about your package....I'll stop there because otherwise I might give something away! HA! I'm very bad with secrets. I do want to say that I did not order any indies for you. I wanted to. I tried. I kept thinking I had, actually, twice. Sometimes with insomnia I get distracted and it's like I have ADD and hyperlink all over the web and before I know it I've completely lost track of why I was there to begin with! But I was worried about shipping delays and I'm still between houses and going out of town for a funeral and having family in and blah blah blah blah. I hope you like what I have planned for you though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> To my Santa - I hope I'm easy for you - don't stress about me, tis the season to be jolly, fa-la-la-la-la!!


Glad I am not the only one bad with secrets! I keep wanting to say things I bought or post a picture of my print, but I know for sure it'll give me away!I ordered indies for my giftee and the whole time I was praying they would get here on time. I ordered them asap though. At this point I think it would be unwise to order any giftee an indie product due to TaT.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 24, 2014)

Ugh, I put something on my wishlist that I have been wanting pretty bad, and I just saw that it is part of the Sephora Black Friday deals. My boyfriend is asking me what I want since he's going back home for a few days and will be near a Sephora. I mentioned it, but he said he doesn't want to double up on a gift for me lol

I really need to stop adding to my Elfster list!

He is hell bent on getting me a neon green lipstick though! He knows I love lipstick and was asking me what colors Id like and asked if I had a magenta one. I said I have a MJ one and that I have most colors. That to him was a challenge, and he's like a neon green one? He got me there so he said he'll find me a neon green one and then one I'll actually like. I told him about nyx wicked or macaroons. This guy is a keeper. Haha


----------



## Kelli (Nov 24, 2014)

I was on Birchbox attempting to figure out the absolute best way to use my points when I stumbled upon this article:

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/original-secret-santa-gifts

There are some fun items on their list of SeSa gift ideas under $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Nov 24, 2014)

There are so many things I want to buy for my Santee it's not even fair... from her wishlist I want to buy everything, and then I want to throw in local goodies, then I want to add things I love and wish to share... it's so nice being able to shop for these kinds of gifts! I said before, but I only have guys, and then my mom and sister who don't wear cosmetics. All of my girlfriends live back in Idaho, and I don't know what they'd like!

Actually, that's what I should do next year - hook my two BFFs up with Elfster and we could do a mini Secret Santa. That way I can secretly find out if there are makeup items they would want, without making it too obvious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 24, 2014)

I just purchased my girl's main gift! Now to plan the smaller pieces and how it will all be wrapped!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I haven't posted since my sinus surgeries - it's been a pretty miserable week. Good news is im in less pain now-but am still not sleeping well. I'm so tired! I'm able to focus back on SS though! I'm waiting until the 25th to make a purchase because that's when I'll get some birchbox points from my husbands box. Then I'll have some points to spend in the birchbox shop!


Hope all went well with your sinus surgeries and that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll be out of town this week. Wasn't sure which day we were leaving. We left yesterday afternoon not sure if we were going to stop in Phoenix for the night or drive straight to Sedona, remember we left San Diego at 4. So we decide straight to Sedona and I call the hotel to make reservations and no one picks up. It's 11 in AZ at this point, we call repeatedly and leave messages so we decide the Grand Canyon might be fun and as I try to finally make reservations in Flagstaff its 12:01 and I no longer can online. I call, get a room and arrive at 12:30, 14 degrees and when I try to open the room door it flashes green open and nothing, after 5 tries it finally opens. Find out this morning the door locks freeze shut on a regular basis. My hand must have thawed it enough to get it to open. I could just see my poor husband freaking out trying to bring suitcases in shorts and tshirt if it hadn't managed to get it opened.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I'll be out of town this week. Wasn't sure which day we were leaving. We left yesterday afternoon not sure if we were going to stop in Phoenix for the night or drive straight to Sedona, remember we left San Diego at 4. So we decide straight to Sedona and I call the hotel to make reservations and no one picks up. It's 11 in AZ at this point, we call repeatedly and leave messages so we decide the Grand Canyon might be fun and as I try to finally make reservations in Flagstaff its 12:01 and I no longer can online. I call, get a room and arrive at 12:30, 14 degrees and when I try to open the room door it flashes green open and nothing, after 5 tries it finally opens. Find out this morning the door locks freeze shut on a regular basis. My hand must have thawed it enough to get it to open. I could just see my poor husband freaking out trying to bring suitcases in shorts and tshirt if it hadn't managed to get it opened.


:blink: Eek.  I've never been in AZ when it's been that cold but I've heard stories.  Hopefully the rest of your trip is less stressful!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 24, 2014)

I need to take stock of what I have for my gal and what I still need. And it's time to start thinking about wrapping!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 24, 2014)

After the extras I bought yesterday I need to play box tetris, I'm hoping I don't need a second box for everything. Oops.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

My last order came today!  Time to put the finishing touches on my homemade item and get to wrapping.  So excited!  

This last order has me so eager to shop some of my santee's favorite companies.  I'm definitely going to have to do some shopping for me after SeSa.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 24, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Man, the thrilling life of a middle-aged woman in the medium-sized hipsterrific city.  So excite.


Catching up on this thread after the weekend, and laughed so hard at this  :lol:


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2014)

Ohmygosh I'm finally free from this major project for work and only one day away from a long break for Thanksgiving, YES!

Even better news, I get to spend more time on MUT and shopping for my Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

To my Secret Santa, I"m going to love whatever you get me so I hope you aren't stressing about shopping for me.  Hopefully my Elfster wishlist has been helpful but please let a fairy know if you need more from me!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2014)

Tell me more about you. If you were a Holiday season side, what would you be and why?

Similarly, what shade of lipstick best describes you?


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. If you were a Holiday season side, what would you be and why?
> 
> Similarly, what shade of lipstick best describes you?


Hmmm, do you mean a side dish?  For a meal?  I think I would be the mashed potatoes.  Sometimes boring but you'd miss them if they weren't there.  

For lipstick:  I would be a red gloss.  You can wear it anywhere but it can also be fun and surprising.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 24, 2014)

Whew...I got an email that the indie item that I was worried about receiving in time is now on its way to me. Yay! I just need to pick up some local items and finish up my crafty things and I'll be ready to wrap!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol yes! Side dish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@LadyK


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Lol yes! Side dish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@LadyK


I was hoping that's what you meant.  Otherwise my answer was going to seem super weird, LOL.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2014)

If I were a side, I'd probably be the pumpkin pie. A little spicy, but totally creamy and comforting and very accepting of whipped cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2014)

....gah, that sounded kind of x-rated and I SO did not mean for it to!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2014)

I JUST MEANT I LIKE WHIPPED CREAM AND I AM A COMFORTING PERSON.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 24, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I. AM. DYING! Thank you for the laugh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would not have taken it X rated until you said that! Haha


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 24, 2014)

I like stuffing.  I mostly swear off bread for most of the year but gimme that stuffing!  (Sorta sounds kinky...  Thanks @@yousoldtheworld -- hahaha!)

A bluish pink for me.  I know I say it all the time but I absolutely LOVE the Laqa Lip Lube in Menatour.  (Again, Lip Lube = kinky name!  LOL.)

Time to go to bed..  And dream of puppies and rainbows and other pure stuff.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 24, 2014)

Cranberry sauce. Vibrant, saucy, colorful, and an acquired taste that most people dont like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Nov 24, 2014)

I have seriously been sitting here for ten minutes, googling side dishes and trying to figure out which one I am and nothing's coming to me.

I'll just be a table decoration or something. Because I am not edible. Maybe. (???) ┐(ﾟ～ﾟ)┌


----------



## Shalott (Nov 24, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. If you were a Holiday season side, what would you be and why?
> 
> Similarly, what shade of lipstick best describes you?


I'd say I'm Sweet Potatoes because I'm sweet, firm, and better with marshmallows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lipstick would be... probably a deep merlot shade because I don't really fit into all occasions, but I am bold and work well with most people. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope that was the kind of answer you meant!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 25, 2014)

I guess I'd be Brussels Sprouts because I'm not to everyone's taste but I'm good for you?

For lipstick, I'd be something comfortable and long-wearing but barely noticeable in a MLBB way.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Kelli (Nov 25, 2014)

wow @@yousoldtheworld maybe a little TMI?!?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> j/k!!!

Side dish: Cranberry Orange Relish: It's tart and sweet and the most colorful thing at the dinner table  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lipstick: I'd love to say I'm a bold red or a shocking pink (since that's how I rock my lip colors), but personality-wise I am a shy wallflower that no one remembers, so I'd probably be a balm. A plain, colorless boring balm LOL


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd probably be the gravy. Not a real side on its own but goes great with the star of the meal!

Or I'd be a cute place card. Always overlooked, but I keep things a tiny bit more organized. 

Lipstick: a neutral pink color. Not loud, not bold, but you'd notice something a little off without me.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 25, 2014)

Ups, we don't celebrate Thanksgiving so I have little knowledge of any side dishes. But I think pumpkin pie sounds good (even though x-rated LOL), I like it with cream and cinnamon.

As for the lipstick I like almost all pinky shades and dusty rose would be my favorite.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 25, 2014)

Fluffy homemade dinner rolls, dripping with butter and homemade jam.  Raspberry, of course.

If I'm doing dark, smokey eyes, nude or lavender lips.  If I'm doing gold with barely there shadow liner, deep ruby red or dark plum lips.


----------



## KatieKat (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd be the gravy because it's a little saucy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I don't wear lipstick but I'd be a lip balm!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. If you were a Holiday season side, what would you be and why?
> 
> Similarly, what shade of lipstick best describes you?


Im thinking pasta salad because its delicious and always reminds me of holidays.

Lipstick shade is hard I  would probably  be a color like Russian red  which acording to my brother is my signature color or purple because im obsessed with it now.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 25, 2014)

I legitimately cannot think of a way to describe a side dish in a non-naughty way now!

The lipstick color that best describes me would be Barbie pink. Fun, colorful, and not always appropriate!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 25, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Tell me more about you. If you were a Holiday season side, what would you be and why?
> 
> Similarly, what shade of lipstick best describes you?


I'd be the rolls. Because carbs nomnomnom. Or, err, because butter makes me better? I've got nothing.

Best shade of lipstick...hm. I'll go with a MLBB cream-finish shade with a hint of mauve. Something that's for the most part work-friendly and professional, but has a hint of something that just makes it a little quirky!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 25, 2014)

Side dish: I'll go with mashed potatoes. Nothing exciting, but a reliable, loyal side to turkey &amp; gravy. 

Lipstick: a light mauve-y color. Looks good on all skin tones, maybe not the first thing you reach for, but what you keep in your purse because you can use it all the time.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 25, 2014)

Side dish--potatoes. I can adapt to many different settings, but if I wasn't there at all I think a few people would miss me.

Lipstick--sheer pinky mauve. Not very exciting, not an attention getter, but a dependable addition to every look.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going with cranberry sauce - I can be pretty bold with a little twang. And I'm the perfect pair for some hearty meat...

Well. That went in a direction...


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going with stuffing because I love it---and no description cuz not sure how to make it not sound x-rated   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lip color, hmm this is hard for me, I would say a really great berry/magenta shade like Bite's Mulberry or NARS Audacious Lipstick in Fanny; those two shades arent really super similar but they compliment me really well!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going to say bacon mac and cheese - I'm decadent AND cheesy and most people love me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lipstick - this is a toughie. I think either Stila in Beso or MAC in Rebel (thanks @sarap) these two shades are eye catching, bold, and fairly classic


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 25, 2014)

Side: champagne. (Yes, champagne is a side!!!!!) I'm loud, full of laughter, and happiest when everyone is having a good time.

Lipstick: MAC Ruffian Gold. It adds a unique layer to anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2014)

Totally missed the lipstick question...I'd be something unique and shimmery, but not too loud. Maybe a very dark purple with shimmer!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think of myself in terms of food very often, but if I had to pick something... I would say that I am gravy. You can just pour me on anything. I'm versatille.

Speaking of side dishes, I think you ladies will really appreciate this infographic with the most Googled Thanksgiving recipes by state: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/11/25/upshot/thanksgiving-recipes-googled-in-every-state.html?_r=0

-- I think my favorite is "Cookie salad"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I am Cookie salad, after all...

My lipstick shade? Dark, vampy, maroon. :wub:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 25, 2014)

The boyfriend went home for a few days and now I am unsure what to do with myself. I might have to go and do a little shopping, maybe some more for my SS. Mostly to distract myself. I miss him already lol


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2014)

Heh.  Washington state:  Smoked salmon dip and the ever-present packet of smoked salmon.  Yup, that's about right.  Except when I was in college making it (I worked in a seafood department in a grocery store), we didn't use packaged smoked salmon.  We steamed leftovers from filleting salmon (you would be amazed at how much meat is left on the spine, in the collar, etc.) and used liquid smoke for flavoring.  And now my dad smokes his own salmon (although he was born in Missouri and lived there until his family moved to Yakima -- pretty much smack dab in the geographic middle of the state -- when he was in middle school, Dad's a Pacific Northwest stereotype:  Retired timber cutter who now fishes pretty much whenever he can), so if I were to make some today, I would get some from him.  But I wouldn't because I had so much of it growing up that it now makes me sick!

(And my theory why Oregon's number one is vegan mushroom gravy:  Everyone has a vegan friend/cousin/ex-roommate/coworker/mother-in-law/boyfriend/etc. coming over, and very few of those people actually know how to make it.  Even the vegans themselves probably don't know how to make it.  They probably get it prepared or at the very least in mix form at New Seasons/Food Fight/a co-op.)

ETA:  Hmph.  I actually came in here to whine about one of my SeSa packages.  It was shipped in a timely manner and then just vanished from the tracking system a week ago.  Le sigh.  I *really* hope it either magically shows up or is replaced with a shipment that actually gets here.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 25, 2014)

Side item- devilled eggs. They are a staple at our holiday dinners. Just like me


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got back from running to the other house to get my mail/packages and finally getting up to the office at this place while they are open to get a package...I have 9 boxes!!   :w00t:   :w00t:   :w00t:   Ok, so one of the boxes is my glossybox, but still... :w00t:   :w00t: !!  Hahahaha!

Hmmm I wonder if there are any goodies in there for my SS?  Well let me think...who on my shopping list is a woman in need/want/desire for makeup??  Looking at my list, if I cross off him (of course) and the baby won't be here until after the holidays, and...yeah...hmmm....you know...there is only ONE PERSON on my list that fits that description!  LOL!!!  And she's here somewhere!  :laughno:

Ok, I'm off to go open packages!! They are a combination of Nordstrom, Ulta, and Sephora.  WHOO-HOO!!!


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 26, 2014)

I just realized that my SS asked what I colkected on Elster and I DID NOT MENTION WIZARD OF OZ. I've only been collecting since I was 12 and somehow I forgot to write that. Woops. I'm sorry SS. It was a great question and i failed.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

Got one of my Santee's gifts today! Ha ha, one thing I never thought about... cosmetics gifts are small! It's hard to figure out how put a package together with all these small things - if only my Santee had asked for a foot spa, or something! :lol:


----------



## LadyK (Nov 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Got one of my Santee's gifts today! Ha ha, one thing I never thought about... cosmetics gifts are small! It's hard to figure out how put a package together with all these small things - if only my Santee had asked for a foot spa, or something! :lol:


Sometimes the best things come in small packages.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Got one of my Santee's gifts today! Ha ha, one thing I never thought about... cosmetics gifts are small! It's hard to figure out how put a package together with all these small things - if only my Santee had asked for a foot spa, or something! :lol:


I can totally appreciate your thought on that!  It does seem very hard to plan and I love what someone else called it before...box tetris!  Hahaha. Just call me a space engineer!  I'll make it work!! LOL!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 26, 2014)

I somehow got lucky while returning an order to Ulta.  I had ordered some stuff for my Santee, but before I even got the box in the mail, I had changed my mind on part of it.  So I returned them in-store today.  I don't think the lady quite understood what she was doing, because I'm pretty sure that I only paid $17 for what I returned.  But, she gave me $16 plus $10 worth of product (mostly for my Santee).  I would have stood there and made sure it was right, but the last bus of the night was leaving soon and I needed to be on it!  On top of that, for the same order, one of the GWP just wouldn't add to my cart, and I emailed them about it and their CS sent me a $10 gift card.  So all told, I think I only paid like $10.50 for everything.  I feel a bit guilty now  :wacko: but they did send a terrible sample pack  :blush:  (3 foil packets of shampoo/conditioner, all from one company).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2014)

Since shipping is starting up, a quick drive-by reminder: Tracking is MANDATORY this year! Please PM it to @, @, or me if you don't want to put it in Elfster and thus let your recipient know all about it.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I somehow got lucky while returning an order to Ulta.  I had ordered some stuff for my Santee, but before I even got the box in the mail, I had changed my mind on part of it.  So I returned them in-store today.  I don't think the lady quite understood what she was doing, because I'm pretty sure that I only paid $17 for what I returned.  But, she gave me $16 plus $10 worth of product (mostly for my Santee).  I would have stood there and made sure it was right, but the last bus of the night was leaving soon and I needed to be on it!  On top of that, for the same order, one of the GWP just wouldn't add to my cart, and I emailed them about it and their CS sent me a $10 gift card.  So all told, I think I only paid like $10.50 for everything.  I feel a bit guilty now  :wacko: but they did send a terrible sample pack  :blush:  (3 foil packets of shampoo/conditioner, all from one company).


yes!! Lucky indeed. It sounds like your Santee is getting some great stuff!!

I received an order from Ulta for my giftee with no sample pack included. I called and they sent out the sample pack. It was terrible!


----------



## jocedun (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't... stop... shopping... :wacko2: I just keep adding and adding. It was pointless to start wrapping last week because I'm just going to have to re-do it all! :laughno:


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 26, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I can totally appreciate your thought on that!  It does seem very hard to plan and I love what someone else called it before...box tetris!  Hahaha. Just call me a space engineer!  I'll make it work!! LOL!


That may have been me, I love the term box tetris. Speaking of which, I'm at the point where I'll need to do some repackaging on an item or break everything into two boxes. I have an idea for the repackaging that might end up cuter than the package it's currently in.


----------



## Dashery (Nov 26, 2014)

Yikes! I hope I finish on time. I may have been a bit too ambitious.....

Whatever, I like a challenge!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 26, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Yikes! I hope I finish on time. I may have been a bit too ambitious.....
> 
> Whatever, I like a challenge!


I haven't even started shopping if it makes you feel any better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had to wait for this paycheck!

But I have a plan &amp; I think I can get all/most of it this weekend  :santa:


----------



## Dashery (Nov 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I haven't even started shopping if it makes you feel any better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had to wait for this paycheck!
> 
> But I have a plan &amp; I think I can get all/most of it this weekend  :santa:


*cheers* You can do it! Tear those malls up!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 26, 2014)

Whoops! Double post. Dang internet moles...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

I finally got shipping for my Santee's main gift! So, barring yet another major postal service failure, it should be here in time for me to make the deadline! Now that that stress is lessened, I need to focus on finding the perfect wrapping paper! It'll have to wait, though, because you couldn't pay me enough to step foot in the store over the next 48 hours or so.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2014)

I had not one but TWO completely separate bouts of etsy shipping weirdness today!  First, there was a Scaredy Cat order about a month and a half ago that got crushed and returned to SC by the postal service, completely destroyed.  I got the packing slip — and only the packing slip — from that order today along with a letter from the postal service apologizing for the damaged parcel, and here’s a parcel search request form to fill out!  And the packing slip is in perfect condition, which is REALLY STRANGE considering that the crushed items were two dozen eyeshadow samples in glass vials. 

Second, there was an order from a completely different indie that will remain nameless that disappeared from tracking a week ago.  It left the sender and had a couple of USPS scans, and then it just vanished last Tuesday.  I sent a convo to the seller last night, and she offered to resend it if I was willing to pay for more postage, but I’m so broke right now that I spent a good chunk of today -- up to and including walking from the bus to my apartment -- debating how to proceed.  Today, I got home, and the package was in my mailbox along with the aforementioned letter.  SO WEIRD.


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 26, 2014)

USPS Black holes are real, yo.

My last order came in and it's so pretty! I'm going yo lay out everything tomorrow and see what I might want to pick up on Black Friday.

I'm also thinking about commissioning a little something for my Santee.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

I am losing my mind. Wasn't there a thread for offering items for others to use in their gifts? I cannot find anything remotely like that... don't even know what to search for! Can anyone point me in the right direction? :blush: :flowers:


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Shalott Are you talking about this one?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134915-not-your-santa-warehouse-and-workshop-2014/

Hope that helps!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am losing my mind. Wasn't there a thread for offering items for others to use in their gifts? I cannot find anything remotely like that... don't even know what to search for! Can anyone point me in the right direction? :blush: :flowers:


All questions, answers, and links to things like this for Secret Santa can be found at the Information Desk!  It's linked in my signature, and it's also here at the top of the Secret Santa section of the forum: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/

In this particular instance, you're specifically looking for the Not-Your-Santa Warehouse and Workshop: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134915-not-your-santa-warehouse-and-workshop-2014/


----------



## Shalott (Nov 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> All questions, answers, and links to things like this for Secret Santa can be found at the Information Desk!  It's linked in my signature, and it's also here at the top of the Secret Santa section of the forum:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! I didn't even know if what I remembered really existed or not... my mind plays tricks. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! I am so thankful for all the lovely ladies here on MuT!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you gals who celebrate this special day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!   :hugs3:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

So, question for you guys. Looking at my gift for my girl, I noticed that I have quite a few silly little extras (non-beauty things related to the theme, beauty things related to the theme but aren't necessarily items my girl was necessarily wishing for, just thought they were cute and fun and fit my theme, etc).

The actual gift items surpass the $25 limit so I'm not worried about value as far as that goes, BUT I was just like "what if she gets it and thinks "okay but why is all of this silly junk in here!??"

SO my question is, if you got a gift with quite a few kind of silly novelty items along with your "real" gift, would you find that annoying? Or fun? Because I would think it was fun, but I'm never sure how others feel about that kind of thing!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> SO my question is, if you got a gift with quite a few kind of silly novelty items along with your "real" gift, would you find that annoying? Or fun? Because I would think it was fun, but I'm never sure how others feel about that kind of thing!


Personally I would love all the silly extras because it shows me your personality. So, I look at it as fun.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> SO my question is, if you got a gift with quite a few kind of silly novelty items along with your "real" gift, would you find that annoying? Or fun? Because I would think it was fun, but I'm never sure how others feel about that kind of thing!


I'd be thrilled - it shows that you took the time to put together a thoughtful gift. It makes me sad when people half-arse a secret santa gift and don't take any time to do anything beyond the bare minimum.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, question for you guys. Looking at my gift for my girl, I noticed that I have quite a few silly little extras (non-beauty things related to the theme, beauty things related to the theme but aren't necessarily items my girl was necessarily wishing for, just thought they were cute and fun and fit my theme, etc).
> 
> The actual gift items surpass the $25 limit so I'm not worried about value as far as that goes, BUT I was just like "what if she gets it and thinks "okay but why is all of this silly junk in here!??"
> 
> SO my question is, if you got a gift with quite a few kind of silly novelty items along with your "real" gift, would you find that annoying? Or fun? Because I would think it was fun, but I'm never sure how others feel about that kind of thing!


I think it would be fun, as long as they were things I could use! I mean... one can only have so many Slinkies before you don't have anywhere to put them, you know? :lol: But beauty gifts, household items, even displayable knickknacks would be fine with me! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2014)

Haha, no slinkies (well, might have been if I'd thought of it!)


----------



## LadyK (Nov 27, 2014)

Novelty items are fun!  I think it shows you had a good time putting together the gift.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 27, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, question for you guys. Looking at my gift for my girl, I noticed that I have quite a few silly little extras (non-beauty things related to the theme, beauty things related to the theme but aren't necessarily items my girl was necessarily wishing for, just thought they were cute and fun and fit my theme, etc).
> 
> The actual gift items surpass the $25 limit so I'm not worried about value as far as that goes, BUT I was just like "what if she gets it and thinks "okay but why is all of this silly junk in here!??"
> 
> SO my question is, if you got a gift with quite a few kind of silly novelty items along with your "real" gift, would you find that annoying? Or fun? Because I would think it was fun, but I'm never sure how others feel about that kind of thing!


I hope I get silly extras!!!  (NO pressure Santa, really!)

I am also planning on sending a few 'personality gifts', and things I like that don't go against my Santee's wishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't intentionally go over budget, but I had certain things I wanted to make sure I found.  I tried to get the best deal -- but I also have a few small things that I didn't even consider trying to fit in the budget.  If it was under $5 it pretty much didn't count -- lol.

I need to finish strong!  And soon!  There are a few outliers that I have to scoop up, but I'm close.  So close!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 27, 2014)

I love novelty items. Especially ones that give me something to do with my hands. I haven't been able to focus on a movie in years without something to do with my hands.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2014)

Phew -- just made my main gift order for my giftee (and no, not from sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> another midnight launch). I'm super excited about this one! They're indie but have a good turn around time. Just waiting on this one and one final polish order for SS Nails, and these can go out. Phew.

Also, Santa, I got your message! Two presents!? SO EXCITED. Sorry I didn't reply right away. Bad day on Tuesday, but when I saw your message, I was definitely super excited!! Hopefully it'll get here by tomorrow or Saturday? (OR EVEN SUNDAY??!? DUN DUN _DUN_)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

Ooh, that's right, the USPS is delivering on Sundays for this holiday season!  Whoo!

And the theme of the week was CROW.  Crows all over the empty lot across the street by my office, a mysterious crow die-off in the parks downtown**, powerloading _Sons of Anarchy_ (the gang members are also referred to as Crows because their acronym is SAMCRO, pronounced Sam Crow), and marathoning ALL FOUR installments of _The Crow_ film series today (I do *not* recommend this unless you are properly trained in the care and handling of REALLY REALLY BAD MOVIES.  I have an actual David DeCoteau *collection* and once spent an entire day -- it might have been a Thanksgiving day -- watching installments of his 1313 series, so I have the appropriate background).

** I'm not sure whether they have figured out the cause of this yet since I just saw it on the news last night when at the insurance adjuster/inspector place, but there have been other mass bird die-offs in other places, and it turns out that it's super weird and a bit creepy, but this just happens naturally sometimes.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

I think novelty items are fun!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

I love crows! Really really love them. Don't love the movies, though! (And that Murder of Crows collection by NM is seriously freakin' gorgeous, wow...didn't try to get one because I just spent the end of my expendable income on some GDE, but AHHH.)


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

There will apparently be another 25 Murder of Crows sets without the year-long discount code available (and next year will be my NM-collecting year since I'll have a lovely, lovely discount code -- either 30%, 40%, or 50%, but I won't know until the order gets here, probably in three or four weeks -- to help stretch my funds!), but I'm not sure when that will happen.

Okay, bed now.  I was going to go as soon as I placed my order, but the adrenaline left me too jittery.  I can tell I'm not making much sense at this point.  G'nite, gang!


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 28, 2014)

I just put in my last order for my Santee!  It should be here just before the deadline at it's latest.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Good luck to anyone braving the Black Friday crowds today.


----------



## jocedun (Nov 28, 2014)

I am almost done, but I need to wait approx. another week until my next paychecks to finish up buying the locally sourced items (sweet treats!).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to be cutting it soooooo close to the December 15 deadline - woops! I can't believe how much stuff I have accumulated for my Santa.

I wanted to make one last Birchbox purchase using my December points for her, but I'm not sure if I order from BB on December 10 (Wednesday) that I'd actually receive my items in time to ship by December 15 (following Monday).. so I'm going to have to figure something else out, or not add those items after all.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

Last night, well technically, this morning, I made my Birchbox order for my person. It is the main parts of my gift, so I am excited to have that on it's way (and yay for the 25% off Black Friday code FRIDAY25). I have a couple little things already and couple small things to order next week from Amazon and then I think I am done.

I am SOO excited for the shipping and reveals to get underway.

Given the questions being asked of me on Elfster, I am super curious as to what my Santa has in store for me and seeing all the items that have been being marked as purchased for others has me eager for everyone to start getting their wonderful gifts!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2014)

It might be a good idea for *someone* to put favorite Pacifica scents on their list. The warehouse sale (next weekend!) always has a weird mix of things, and it's rarely if ever currently-available-on-their-website stuff, but there are also always epic amounts of candles.


----------



## Ildergreier (Nov 28, 2014)

This SS thing, what happens if somebody get framed and don't recieve any gift back?


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 28, 2014)

@@Ildergreier Well, in order to participate, you had to have been around the forums and posting for a bit anyway, so most of the participants know each other. Also, because of elfster the mods know who is supposed to be gifting to who, so if someone doesn't get a gift they know who to "go after" on that matter. 

I suppose it is possible, but it would be a whole lot of work just to get a gift, and after the jerk got away with it they wouldn't ever be able to come back. I'm no mod, but I'm pretty sure that would warrant a ban.


----------



## Ildergreier (Nov 28, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@Ildergreier Well, in order to participate, you had to have been around the forums and posting for a bit anyway, so most of the participants know each other. Also, because of elfster the mods know who is supposed to be gifting to who, so if someone doesn't get a gift they know who to "go after" on that matter.
> 
> I suppose it is possible, but it would be a whole lot of work just to get a gift, and after the jerk got away with it they wouldn't ever be able to come back. I'm no mod, but I'm pretty sure that would warrant a ban.


Ok.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been a little absent and just trying to catch up!!

But I came here to post a confession. Umm...I kind of went a little nutty with shopping for my Secret Santee. At first I just thought 'I don't care, because it is I that is doing it.' Right? My money, my choice etc.

But last night, as I'm braving the Ulta crowd for MORE items for her, it hit me that it might not be so great from others' perspectives.

So, I guess I'm apologizing in advance because I spent way more than the posted budget.

I don't want to outshine anyone, as my friend mentioned to me last night....I just have never done anything like this before, and I'm SOOOOO into my makeup, and loving this website and community, and, well, I can't stop!! But I am in no way trying to be anything other than GIVING.

Please, when my SSee gets her box, understand I give because that makes me happy, and is something I want to do.

I do not know how to do 'crafty' so I just buy. This is my first Christmas where I'm into makeup, and have a girl to shop for that loves makeup like I do...and I'm having SOOOO much fun!! I just don't want anyone thinking anything negative of my present, that's all.

Does that make sense?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 28, 2014)

On Monday I will be able to print my Santee's handmade gift. (I couldn't last week, there was no water in the building and clean up would have been a nightmare. I always manage to get ink on me) so after that I will put it in the mail and send it off! I plan on picking up a few little treats for her today. Then I can focus on my BFs gift! I am preordering him Guilty Gear Xrd today! (Excited about this, because I will get to play it too!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I've been a little absent and just trying to catch up!!
> 
> But I came here to post a confession. Umm...I kind of went a little nutty with shopping for my Secret Santee. At first I just thought 'I don't care, because it is I that is doing it.' Right? My money, my choice etc.
> 
> ...


Don't even worry, many people go over budget every time. I've always been over budget, and still the gifts I have sent have been nowhere near as extravagant as others!...generally, nearly everyone who participates in these exchanges is lovely and we tend to just get excited for each other. You'll see...it's a really magical atmosphere once more of the reveals start rolling in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I totally get where you're coming from. I don't really have any other gift exchanges. My family is huge so mostly everyone just buys for the little ones, and a few of my siblings and I exchange small gifts...but this is the only chance I have to really have fun with shopping, and it's also the only real gift I usually get, so it's just really amazing to know that someone thought of you and what you'd like and put something together just for you, regardless of the budget. Your santee will feel so special!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Nov 28, 2014)

Did some awesome shopping today!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 28, 2014)

My USPS holiday boxes arrived, so I had a go at fitting everything into the box. Let's just say I will need to revisit that later.

Box, 1

curlytails, 0


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 28, 2014)

I was able to buy everything for my secret Santa and now I just have to wait for it to arrive! I bought some online and I also braved the mall today! Then once I'm ready to ship I'm going to buy some local edibles and stick them in there at the last second! I'm hoping I can find something from this local shop that will survive shipping.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 28, 2014)

I received a message from my Secret Santa on Elfster today and it just made me really excited!  Thanks for the message Santa!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2014)

Coming to a mail box possibly near you very soon 

My Santa also sent me a message with tracking!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 28, 2014)

Just another reminder that tracking is mandatory this year &amp; you need to PM your tracking info to me, @@meaganola, or @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm so excited to start seeing all the reveals!!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

@ always with the pretty wrapping! I remember the cute wrapping you had this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its exciting knowing the reveals are about to start!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @ always with the pretty wrapping! I remember the cute wrapping you had this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Its exciting knowing the reveals are about to start!!!


I know, I am shooting her mind daggers because my wrapping generally looks like a drunk monkey did it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 28, 2014)

I really must force myself to wrap everything on Sat. and Sunday. I hope to mail out no later than Wed. The drunk monkies rule wrapping at my house as well, so apologies in advance to my giftee.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> I really must force myself to wrap everything on Sat. and Sunday. I hope to mail out no later than Wed. The drunk monkies rule wrapping at my house as well, so apologies in advance to my giftee.


Kristine was the recipient of my drunk monkey wrapping last year, so she knows just what I'm talking about! (Lol, to be fair, the kids I worked with helped me wrap hers.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope my Santee likes brown paper for wrapping. I'm planning on carving some stamps to decorate it by hand, but I've just always loved the aesthetic of simple brown paper packages.

Also, they'll be getting some art from me. I'm still sketching out some concepts. Something more illustrative. I'm thinking mermaids? It may not be Christmasy, but Mermaids are pretty much universal.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 28, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard I love the brown paper for wrapping! (maybe its the whole Sound of Music 'brown paper packages tied up with strins' stuff LOL). I was at the bookstore today and books were being packaged in brown paper to ship and I had to comment on how much I liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I might do the main wrapping paper I have for bigger items (the print on it is large and is lost on small items) and then use a coordinating solid for the smaller items (if I don't do the pillow boxes, still undecided).


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 28, 2014)

I had a dream that I talked to my Santee and told her that I'd be shipping on the later side (which is true!) and she said she was disappointed and wished that she could have it sooner! Santee I'm sorry in advance that I won't be shipping until near the end!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally got to start some of Santee's shopping today! I'm looking forward to doing some more this weekend, I'm so excited December is right around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with how the wrapping paper turned out! I'll probably finish them off with some simple string/ribbon and little tags in addition to the larger illustration card I'll be doing. Got some extra goodies hiding in the Clinique bag. I guess the bags a spoiler, but I only care about keeping what's inside a secret. &lt;3


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 29, 2014)

@@pokeballssohard Those are really pretty!  I've never wrapped with brown paper before, but I may have to try it!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Megan27ist Thanks!I couldn't go as all out as I wanted to on shopping for my SS (I mean, I went over the "limit", but still... I want to buy MORE) so I figured I'd try to make up for it by being crafty! Got some other stuff I'll me making and throwing in.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Coming to a mail box possibly near you very soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Santa also sent me a message with tracking!!! I'm so excited!!


Great job on the wrapping!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2014)

hsalt said:


> I had a dream that I talked to my Santee and told her that I'd be shipping on the later side (which is true!) and she said she was disappointed and wished that she could have it sooner! Santee I'm sorry in advance that I won't be shipping until near the end!


Im sure your girl wont mind, anytime is good to get presents.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I'm pretty happy with how the wrapping paper turned out! I'll probably finish them off with some simple string/ribbon and little tags in addition to the larger illustration card I'll be doing. Got some extra goodies hiding in the Clinique bag. I guess the bags a spoiler, but I only care about keeping what's inside a secret. &lt;3


So pretty!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 29, 2014)

Ooo! Excited to see all the gifts getting wrapped. I'm getting a couple things tomorrow during Ulta's Cyber Monday deal, then I'll be all ready to go!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Nov 29, 2014)

Santee, don't go thinking I've forgotten about you!! I ordered a few more things for you during BF sales and picked up a few cute random extras as well. I think once everything gets here I'll be ready to start wrapping and get this box of awesome mailed out!

Sadly, my wrapping skills are of the "drunk monkey" variety as well, but I'll do my best.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok so I may sound like a stalker but  I love stalking everyone's wish list and I get so happy when  I see the items that have already been puchased. I cant wait to see all the reveals, this year is going to be awesome.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Nov 29, 2014)

When I'm bored I stalk the people's elfster wishlists too! It makes me so excited for everyone! I've never met any of you, but I am just so happy for all of you to be getting awesome gifts!

(My BF knows how overboard I went for someone I don't even know, so he knows I am going to go all out for his gift! I already got him GG Xrd Collectors Edition. But I'm stumped on other gifts lol)


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 29, 2014)

i picked up a lot of little stuff to go in my santees box! I haven't decided what her main gift is yet but it's all coming together!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope I'm not too hard to shop for. If it helps, I'm really into Harry Potter, I like Supernatural- more specifically Dean Winchester and Castiel (but I haven't caught up since season 7 because I'm crazy), I like bunnies, hats, homemade stuff, and if I had a patronus it would probably be a snorlax. I also read a lot. 

I love novelty stuff too. You really can't go wrong with whatever you put in the box because I'll probably be touched by the fact someone went through the trouble of finding a gift for me. Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 29, 2014)

I just got a get well card from my secret Santa!!! Thank you so much its so sweet!! I can't tell where it's postmarked from so I can't do any sleuthing! It is marked november 20th and I got it today the 29th so I can deduce that you may live far away?!? Regardless thank you so much!


----------



## Dashery (Nov 29, 2014)

Teehehe! Someone's getting MAC from me!

I finally got to go out shopping today and got stuff my last item. Just one last order on its way.

Off to wrapping for me!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 29, 2014)

All the wrapped presents are making this so real!  I need to get a move on.  I am putting the finishing touches on one thing and then wrapping it all up.  Hopefully I can get it mailed Tuesday.  I can't wait for all the reveals!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 29, 2014)

I planned on waiting until I have everything to wrap, just to kind of see it all together...but I'm getting too anxious and I think I am going to start wrapping now LOL I placed my amazon order today and the expected delivery window is Dec 5 -9. Hope it comes at the early end of that (it also contains gifts for a party on Dec 13, so hope it isn't late).

Hooray for someone getting MAC. I haven't actually tried MAC. It seems like I always hear a lot about their lipsticks...if at some point in the future I decide to grab something from them, would ya'll say a lipstick would be a good item to start with?


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm planning on wrapping most of my Santee's gifts tomorrow while watching Christmas specials on DVD (Rudolph, Frosty, etc).  I'm just waiting on 2 more things to arrive in the mail, then I can pack it all up and ship it out!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 29, 2014)

Ack!  All this talk of wrapping and shipping is making me anxious!  I am still waiting on one last thing to come in and I need it before I can wrap.  I still have 2 crafty things to make but have been busy with life stuff.  I know me though and I will be packing for my trip/finishing up work/crafting and wrapping presents at the last minute.  Cause that is how I roll sometimes!

Can't wait for reveals!  It is my favorite time!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2014)

Just remember the deadline for shipping domestic isn't until December 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plenty of time!


----------



## fayeX (Nov 29, 2014)

I had no problem adding up gifts but when it comes to wrapping, I'm lost... Yesterday I spent the whole evening going back and forth between stores to find the perfect wrap. Need some inspiration


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 29, 2014)

I was going to start wrapping...then I came on here and got distracted.  Oops.


----------



## Megan27ist (Nov 29, 2014)

I wrapped a small portion of my gift.  It was probably the hardest portion, so at least that's done!  I've got more to do before I wrap the rest.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello Gals!! Been busy, but trying to keep up with this thread!! 

I did some MAD shopping today at Ulta and Target and then came home and hit Birchbox. You can't beat 25% off!! 

I found the most amazing wrapping paper for my Santee-I'd love to show you, but I think it would give it away!! 

Off to admire all of my pretties that I will be wrapping up and sending out so very soon!!

:wizard:


----------



## Shalott (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got one (? maybe) more order coming it with a gift inside, and then I am going to lay everything out and see if there is anything else I want to pick up. Barring that, I hope I can start wrapping by next weekend! :w00t:   It's so exciting, and hard to believe it is nearing the end! (For my part, at least - then it's just the waiting and excitement of reveals!)


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 29, 2014)

I have made serious progress with my crafty thing! I may be able to finish it tomorrow! I also got shipping on the BF order I placed, so I should get that soon. I'll be out of town for the latter half of next week so I'm trying to get as much done now as possible!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 29, 2014)

I finished one of my crafty things while at the in-laws. Everything that I ordered is in and I just need to pick up the local goodies from the shop this week. It's all coming together!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 29, 2014)

It's ready!  I need to work on a letter to go with.  I'm so excited to ship!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I planned on waiting until I have everything to wrap, just to kind of see it all together...but I'm getting too anxious and I think I am going to start wrapping now LOL I placed my amazon order today and the expected delivery window is Dec 5 -9. Hope it comes at the early end of that (it also contains gifts for a party on Dec 13, so hope it isn't late).
> 
> Hooray for someone getting MAC. I haven't actually tried MAC. It seems like I always hear a lot about their lipsticks...if at some point in the future I decide to grab something from them, would ya'll say a lipstick would be a good item to start with?


Yes, I love their lipsticks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2014)

LadyK said:


> It's ready!  I need to work on a letter to go with.  I'm so excited to ship!


That is some seriously pretty wrapping.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 30, 2014)

Last day for the Birchbox 25% sale, definitely going to put my points to work for my Santee today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2014)

So mad at Birchbox right now I made an order for my  girl and a few stocking stuffers for friends on Monday and no shipping yet.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 30, 2014)

JC327 said:


> So mad at Birchbox right now I made an order for my girl and a few stocking stuffers for friends on Monday and no shipping yet.


Yikes!! I made 5 purchases yesterday from BB, and 2 of them have shipped already!! I would be mad as well!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Yikes!! I made 5 purchases yesterday from BB, and 2 of them have shipped already!! I would be mad as well!!


Im waiting to hear from them and see what they say. I wouldnt be too mad if it was things for me but its for my santee and other gifts.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 30, 2014)

OK, I actually wrapped several of my giftee's presents, but while playing box tetris, the wrapping got ripped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, it is shameful that I had to go with whatever tissue paper I had left on hand and just roll stuff. I was able to add more items though. So hopefully the quantity will make up for the lack of pretty. **sigh**


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 30, 2014)

Picked up another little extra for my Elfie today. Each time I think I'm done I find something else! I want her to have all the things!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2014)

I have everything except my main gift (which is on its way) and I haven't yet picked up wrapping paper (will stop after work one day this week.)  I'm getting antsy to get it wrapped!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

Since tracking numbers are starting to trickle in, a small admin-type note:  To keep the mysterious fun going, if you send your tracking information to me but do not specifically ask me to pass it on or notify your recipient, I will just note that we have your tracking information on the mod side of things but WILL NOT pass it along to your recipient or even give them a heads up.  I would be happy to pass on tracking or just a notification that something is on the way, but in the interest of not ruining the surprise, I will only do so if explicitly asked.

(Also, Elfster does allow you to send things like tracking number or heads-up anonymously, so that's a perfectly acceptable option for notifying your recipient if desired as well, but the tracking number still needs to be sent to @, @, or me.)


----------



## wadedl (Nov 30, 2014)

I finished shopping today! Now I need to wait on a shipment and wrap everything. I felt so behind but ended up doing my shopping in 2 days!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

If anyone has travel plans between now &amp; around the shipping deadline that could impact Santa package delivery, please let me, @@meaganola, or @ know. Just the dates and if it's ok to have packages delivered while you're gone. 

We just want your Santas to be aware that you will be out of town so they 1) can plan shipping around it if possible and 2) don't panic when you don't post right away that you received your package.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Santa, 

Just as a heads up, my mom &amp; my boyfriend both have access to my wish list now so I will probably be adding more things (more mainstream makeup stuff &amp; non-makeup stuff).  :santa:  Didn't want you to think I'm just randomly adding a bunch of things after you've already started shopping!

You are wonderful &amp; I adore you already!  :flowers:

Love, 

Allison


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 1, 2014)

My goodness!  I am just getting caught-up.  This has been a seriously exhausting few weeks!  I just put the items I had collected for my santee in a large flat rate box and it is already full!  I guess I am almost ready!  Need to wrap soon!   :sunshine:


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 1, 2014)

I will be out of town Dec 13-15 but I live with my family so someone will bring the box inside if it is sent around then. 
 

I hope my santee likes her gifts. I'm getting a random assortment together.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2014)

GUYS.

MY GIFT

IS

IN NASHVILLE

ESTIMATE DELIVERY IS TODAY!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> GUYS.
> 
> MY GIFT
> 
> ...



NOOOOO

IT JUST UPDATED. DELIVERY IS TOMORROW!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2014)

Awww Tease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 1, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> IT JUST UPDATED. DELIVERY IS TOMORROW!


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Gotta love changing tracking info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww Jess! That is awful. Oh the suspense! I hate when tracking does that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Dec 1, 2014)

Originally I was going to be out of town for a few days, but now my professor won't let me take my exam early so I can go to my brother's graduation.

Side note: I'm having a dumpy day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope we get a reveal today. That'd cheer me right up!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 1, 2014)

Man, I'm impressed by those of you who already shipped!! I didn't even start shopping until Thanksgiving for my girl! And I'm glad I waited, I got some awesome deals for her! The best of which was the black friday Ulta purchase for a gift for her and the mario badescu $10 set for me. Then Ulta canceled by mario badescu set and gave me a $20 gift card. So I placed another order this morning, and I was able to get the same mario badescu set for only $8 AND used the giftcard for an extra gift for my girl!! Thanks to Ulta, I got another $20 present for her for free!

Now I have all of her purchased gifts ordered, but I still need to make her craft-y gift. I think I came up with a really good idea, I just hope it comes out okay! I would share with you all, but I don't want to give myself away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also in response to everyone's talking about wrapping and themes and some not knowing what their girl likes, if my santa wants to know what I geek out about, I love robots! And dinosaurs are pretty cool too. &lt;3


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Originally I was going to be out of town for a few days, but now my professor won't let me take my exam early so I can go to my brother's graduation.
> 
> Side note: I'm having a dumpy day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope we get a reveal today. That'd cheer me right up!


That is terrible...I'm so sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited because I quoted the wrong post. :/


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

I got a repurposed birchbox in the mail! I think it must be from my secret santa, but I have a (really, really) terrible memory, so I'd feel stupid if I put it in the reveals and it was from something else. Could my Santa let me know? And if it is from them, if I can open it?


----------



## jocedun (Dec 1, 2014)

I am not sure that I am emotionally ready to receive my gift yet, Santa. No rush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> GUYS.
> 
> MY GIFT
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 1, 2014)

I am printing my girls handmade gift today and then tomorrow I am mailing it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Someone should get ready to receive a gift!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Originally I was going to be out of town for a few days, but now my professor won't let me take my exam early so I can go to my brother's graduation.
> 
> Side note: I'm having a dumpy day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope we get a reveal today. That'd cheer me right up!


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 1, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> That is terrible...I'm so sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited because I quoted the wrong post. :/





JC327 said:


> So sorry to hear that.


 Thanks, guys.  :hugs3:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I got a repurposed birchbox in the mail! I think it must be from my secret santa, but I have a (really, really) terrible memory, so I'd feel stupid if I put it in the reveals and it was from something else. Could my Santa let me know? And if it is from them, if I can open it?


Your Santa asked me to let you know it's not from her but that she votes for you to open the ninja present!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Your Santa asked me to let you know it's not from her but that she votes for you to open the ninja present!


Oh that's funny! I wonder what it's from...


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

I figured out who it was from!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 1, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I figured out who it was from!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't leave us in suspense like this!!!! Who is it from???


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 1, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Don't leave us in suspense like this!!!! Who is it from???


jocedun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll be out of town Wednesday to Monday with no one picking up mail Friday to Sunday. Late shipping really works for me, so no rush, Santa!

And I am determined to finish part 1 of my crafty thing today. It is turning out to be bigger than I expected, but I hope my Santee likes it!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 1, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> jocedun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was just a trade. I'm not trying to steal another Santa's thunder - I swearrrrrr.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Man, I'm impressed by those of you who already shipped!! I didn't even start shopping until Thanksgiving for my girl! And I'm glad I waited, I got some awesome deals for her! The best of which was the black friday Ulta purchase for a gift for her and the mario badescu $10 set for me. Then Ulta canceled by mario badescu set and gave me a $20 gift card. So I placed another order this morning, and I was able to get the same mario badescu set for only $8 AND used the giftcard for an extra gift for my girl!! Thanks to Ulta, I got another $20 present for her for free!
> 
> Now I have all of her purchased gifts ordered, but I still need to make her craft-y gift. I think I came up with a really good idea, I just hope it comes out okay! I would share with you all, but I don't want to give myself away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also in response to everyone's talking about wrapping and themes and some not knowing what their girl likes, if my santa wants to know what I geek out about, I love robots! And dinosaurs are pretty cool too. &lt;3


You're an amazing Santa and whoever got you this year is lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 1, 2014)

I bought my wrapping paper today! Now I can finally get some of the smaller stuff wrapped. Totally avoided the christmas wrapping paper and headed for more fun stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Dashery that is such a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@pooteeweet213 Woo-hoo! I love when stuff works out like that!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear giftee,

Today I printed your handmade gift. I want to already thank you for helping me find a cool new way to print. I experimented printing on cloth for the first time and I love the outcome! I hope you like it!

Also, my hands are going to be stained black for days (printmaker problems!) and I will think of all the fun I had printing your gift every time I look at my hands lol

ETA: btw you are going to get every single print I did. The good an the not so good lol do with them as you wish. I wanted to turn it into a stamp for you, but the block does not look pretty anymore. but! If you like it I will gladly print you more and mail them out afterwards.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so so so eager to wrap and ship out my gift. I know people are already sending it out, but as a general consensus, would you rather get your gift closer to the holiday? Or does it not matter?

I wouldn't care, cause really, who DOESNT want a gift? Who cares when it comes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT some people may love the whole holiday feel to it. Thoughts?

PS. I'm super nervous to wrap. I LOVE wrapping, but I'm awful at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 1, 2014)

I think overall, everyone is fine with early or late shipping (unless they have specific travel plans or something).

My Santa can feel free to ship whenever she is ready. I am not going out of town at all. I can..._sometimes_...be patient and this is a scenario where I am ok with waiting if necessary! I am not so patient when it is a large company and they are taking FOREVER to ship stuff to me *cough*birchbox*cough*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 1, 2014)

I am soooo fine with late shipping!  I would love to receive mine on or after the 20th so I'll be home when it arrives!

I'm just excited that it's December and we get to see our surprises THIS MONTH!!  And we get to officially meet our Santas!!

This will pretty much be my only gift from anyone other than my mom.  And I've purchased most of my gifts from her already since she won't shop online and can't get out much b/c she's on oxygen and has COPD.  This weather is rough for her (tho we did make it out to lunch today and a bit of shopping after her Dr appts).  She has vowed to find a few stocking stuffers when she's out with one of her friends.  She mainly relies on me to do all of her shopping and she doesn't like to go to dr appts w/o me.  In Dec of 2013 she went on oxygen, then in Feb 2014 she fractured her back and ended up in a nursing home.  She got out in June and moved into an apartment right next to my neighborhood so I could take care of her.  She won't live w/ me b/c of the dogs and also because we are just not good housemates.  I'm a slob and she's a neat freak.  (I envy that.)

She's a widow (my father died when I was 13) and an only child.  I'm also an only child, so she and I are it for immediate family.  I do have cousins, aunts and uncles on my father's side that we're in touch with, but we gave up gift giving with them a long time ago.

So..  my point is, I'm so excited to have a reason to shop for someone who has similar likes and interests as me and I'm absolutely, positively over the moon at the prospect of having a surprise gift from someone who is able to curate a present for me without having ever met me in person.

I love you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 1, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> You're an amazing Santa and whoever got you this year is lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww, you're making me blush  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Santa:  In light of some Things going on with them right now, I am removing all Debaucherous items from my Elfster list.  I just feel weird having them on there given recent events.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 1, 2014)

Eeeeps almost getting ready to start packing things up! I need to get my wrapping supplies and a local item (and SNACKS obviously) but I'm almost there!

Santee reading this in the future, I hope you don't mind that I'm not going to be making you any sort of homemade gift. If you could see the gingerbread house I did with my family this weekend, you'd understand why...let's just say it was more of a gingerbread teepee than a gingerbread house!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 1, 2014)

I am fine with my Santa shipping anytime during the shipping window.  I'm not going anywhere this holiday season.  My baby is due December 27th so I'm looking forward to this gift as a way to help get me through the last couple weeks.  Santa, your gifts may be the last makeup I get to play with for a while, I'm so excited!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 1, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Eeeeps almost getting ready to start packing things up! I need to get my wrapping supplies and a local item (and SNACKS obviously) but I'm almost there!
> 
> Santee reading this in the future, I hope you don't mind that I'm not going to be making you any sort of homemade gift. If you could see the gingerbread house I did with my family this weekend, you'd understand why...let's just say it was more of a gingerbread teepee than a gingerbread house!


The only time I've made ever made a gingerbread house it refused to stay up. So I just added a lot of red icing to make it look like a fire and then put Santa down beside it with a little red icing around him.Nothing says "Happy Holidays" more than a macabre gingerbread house!

I'm no longer allowed to make ginger bread houses.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, I learned loooong ago that crafts and I do not mix well.  Snacks and weird hipster shit?  Dude, I live in Southeast Portland.  That's pretty much our *lives*.  Crafting?  Leads to one of two things:  Half-finished projects piling up in my spare room or a trip to the emergency room.

ETA slight addendum:  Okay, crafting can lead to half-finished projects *and* a trip to the emergency room.  But at least one of them!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 1, 2014)

My Mom and I took a cake decorating class together and on my following birthday we decorated a cake together.  The cake was forensics themed.  There was a road down the middle with a body outlined in frosting and raspberry sauce for a pool of blood.  I made evidence markers out of starburst and put little icing numbers on them.  Shell casings under the markers were little sprinkles.  It was the best cake ever but the rest of the family looked at me like I was totally crazy.  I really need to do a different "crime scene" every year.   :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 1, 2014)

I just finished the tags I'll be using to tie all of my gifts together!  Eek, I'm so excited!  I can't wait for that last thing to get here.  And I still have to finish my handmade item, it's about 60% done.

As for when to ship gifts, any time is good for me!  I'd just like a head's up that it's coming, so that someone can keep an eye out for it while I'm at work.  I plan on shipping my box off as soon as my last item comes in!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 1, 2014)

@@LadyK That is fantastic. You have to make another one!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Santa,

While I'm so excited to get your thoughtful gift, I wanted to let you know that you can ship whenever your heart desires. I'm sure I will love my gift regardless of wrapping. I hope you had a great time shopping for me and getting to know me. I hope you didn't think I was greedy with my extensive list. I put many of the items on the list in hopes that you received them in a Birchbox, and would like to get rid of them.

It won't be long now!! Xoxo


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

I think it says a lot about the awesomeness of this community that pretty much all of us have been worried about our lists being too extensive/seemingly greedy/too expensive/overwhelming, etc but not one single person has complained that their giftee's list was asking too much. Such a thoughtful and considerate group  :wub:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 2, 2014)

Jwls750 said:


> I'm so so so eager to wrap and ship out my gift. I know people are already sending it out, but as a general consensus, would you rather get your gift closer to the holiday? Or does it not matter?
> 
> I wouldn't care, cause really, who DOESNT want a gift? Who cares when it comes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT some people may love the whole holiday feel to it. Thoughts?
> 
> PS. I'm super nervous to wrap. I LOVE wrapping, but I'm awful at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I personally would like to wait to open until Christmas, but I'll do whatever my Santa wants me to do.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have will power but I'll defer to my Santa!!

Also, I am going out of town the 6-10th.  But I have my mail go to a PO Box.  I am so excited for this!  I"m really getting into the reveals!!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 2, 2014)

My Santa can ship whenever she's ready. I will be waiting patiently until it arrives. Or at least I'll try to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite part of these exchanges is the reveals. Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

Aww, one of today's Teefury shirts. Should I go for it?

ETA: Yes, that's Karen Hallion art!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2014)

MY GIFT IS HERE.

actually, yesterday USPS said it would be out for delivery on Monday. Then it changed to say Tuesday. Then I looked up tracking this morning when I got to work and it was actually delivered Monday afternoon.... its been sleeping in my mail box all cold and alone ALL NIGHT. 

But, EXPECT A REVEAL TODAY FOLKS! I'm so excited and I actually want to go home for lunch to check my mail..


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aww, one of today's Teefury shirts. Should I go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I like it!

I will enable you to buy it, lol. But I'm probably not a good judge considering I have 3 of her Disney Princess/Doctor Who crossover shirts!  (Rapunzel, Belle, &amp; Aurora.)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2014)

I think I'm pretty much done with my shopping. Although I feel as if I haven't got enough for my SS since some items are mini. All I have left to do is buy her some sweet treats! My fiance &amp; I made caramels yesterday so she might get some of those. Also made hair ties the other day that I might include too.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aww, one of today's Teefury shirts. Should I go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see her Cinderella-Who one?

http://www.teefury.com/come-away-with-me


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 2, 2014)

Last night I finished wrapping and boxed everything up. It's ready to go, but I'm still debating whether I should send it now or wait until closer to christmas...what to do, what to do...


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Santa, 

I look forward to whenever you are able to ship my gift, but if you are looking for a preference   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, then I would say I'd love to get my gift closer to Xmas if possible.  But definitely no pressure to do that, as I will be happy to open your gift whenever you can send it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2014)

I have to say, I'm kind of blown away by the amount of people who have already shipped/are shipping soon. You guys are really on the ball this year!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 2, 2014)

I was going to mail mine out today, but I had to stay with the BF due to freezing rain. I didn't feel like chancing the drive home. But tomorrow! It will be sent out!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm moving on the 20th, but my friends/roommates will accept any package on my behalf if the gift arrives after that day. (I'm only moving from NYC to Brooklyn, and I'll still work in NYC. Thus, going back to get it won't be an issue at all!) If I had a preference, it would be to receive it before then. BUT, I don't want to stress my Santa out. I will happily accept it whenever it arrives.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 2, 2014)

Super bummed out that I messed up ordering the big ticket item for my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was in a rush to check out since I didn't want the item to sell out and I must have selected my old card under my account and of course it was cancelled and now the item is sold out. Now I'll have to think of something else :/


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Pretty Santa,

    Do whatever is easiest for yourself, I want this to be as fun and stress free as possible for you. I know that I myself am a huge panic-stricken worrywart about these things, but I don't want you to stress out!  If you love to wrap, have fun, if you hate to wrap, don't wrap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll be happy with whatever you do, I promise! Send when most convenient , as long as the deadline is met.

     Just have fun!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

Ooh, a Birchbox order was just delivered! I don't remember whether there's anything for my Santee in there, though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Last night I finished wrapping and boxed everything up. It's ready to go, but I'm still debating whether I should send it now or wait until closer to christmas...what to do, what to do...


I would send it now because mail is a nightmare the closer you get to christmas! Last year, I sent my gift via 2 day priority mail...and it took 2 weeks to get there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> panic attack city!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Santa-

It does not matter to me if you mail now or later but if you mail later I will be out of town the last 2 weeks of the month. My mail will be held but if you will be anxious or worried that I got it or having to wait until January for a reveal, it is something to keep in mind!

I will love whatever it is and acknowledge it as soon as it is in my grabby little hands!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

So, many of you know that I work in a severe special education classroom...twice a week, we go to a program at the vocational school, where we work on various things - crafts and projects, which we then go around to different schools and community events and sell to the community, to further raise funds for the program.

WEEEEELL, the first day of sales starts tomorrow. I am so excited because I completely forgot that sales were starting this week. Going to grab a thing or two for my Santee and a few friends. We've made everything from necklaces to beaded bracelets to jewelry hangers to neck pillows and holiday decorations. 

SO Santee, hope you're open to a cute little gift handmade by some adorable special needs kiddos...they will be so excited to pick out what I send to you!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 2, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I already envy your giftee! The crafts by your special needs kids was one of my favorite things when you had me last time. Somebody is in for a treat!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 2, 2014)

I need help understanding : when we mail our gift are we not supposed to tell our santee who we are? I'm confused by the reveals. I thought we'd tell her with the gift but I'm more confused now..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I need help understanding : when we mail our gift are we not supposed to tell our santee who we are? I'm confused by the reveals. I thought we'd tell her with the gift but I'm more confused now..


Your username should go somewhere on your gift so your santee knows who you are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The exception right now is Kyuu's santa because she appears to be doing a whole bunch of gifts leading up to a final gift. I would assume she will reveal herself when she sends her final package.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I need help understanding : when we mail our gift are we not supposed to tell our santee who we are? I'm confused by the reveals. I thought we'd tell her with the gift but I'm more confused now..


Some Santas like to send a series of anonymous presents leading up to the final reveal! One of the rules for the exchange is that you need to put your forumname somewhere on or in the package, so, yes, there needs to be a reveal with that last package.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 2, 2014)

I need to learn how to wrap gifts... right now I'm just throwing everything in tissue paper. How do you ladies wrap lots of little, odd shaped items? Individually? Or do you put them in a larger box and then wrap?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I need to learn how to wrap gifts... right now I'm just throwing everything in tissue paper. How do you ladies wrap lots of little, odd shaped items? Individually? Or do you put them in a larger box and then wrap?


Odd shaped things, I do sometimes wrap up in tissue paper and tie with a ribbon. I had a bunch of samples for my giftee and some smaller things, so I used old birchboxes for ease of wrapping with those!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Aww, one of today's Teefury shirts. Should I go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squee!  I need this shirt.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2014)

ARE YOU GUYS READY??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS READY??


OPEN IT OPEN IT OPEN IT


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 2, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I need to learn how to wrap gifts... right now I'm just throwing everything in tissue paper. How do you ladies wrap lots of little, odd shaped items? Individually? Or do you put them in a larger box and then wrap?


If I have box that will work, then I'll use it and then wrap it like that.  If it's round or a cylinder I wrap it like a piece of candy (like a tootsie roll).  But, sometimes I just wrap the odd shape and cover it with ribbon.  My family always says I use too much of the curling ribbon, but it's my favorite to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 2, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> image.jpg
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS READY??


STOP TEASING AND OPEN IT!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> If I have box that will work, then I'll use it and then wrap it like that.  If it's round or a cylinder I wrap it like a piece of candy (like a tootsie roll).  But, sometimes I just wrap the odd shape and cover it with ribbon.  My family always says I use too much of the curling ribbon, but it's my favorite to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do not believe there is such a thing as too much curling ribbon!

My go to is to wrap things "candy" style.  Aka put in tissue paper, twist, tie with ribbon.  

I apologize as I have no skillz in the wrapping department.  If I happen to see my friend who is a wrapping expert I may solict her services!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Santa,

I will be home until 12/24, so you can ship anytime. I'll hold the mail from 12/24-1/3, so if you do send a little late, it will be safe. I'm super easy going, so no wrapping necessary if it stresses you out!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 2, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> If I have box that will work, then I'll use it and then wrap it like that.  If it's round or a cylinder I wrap it like a piece of candy (like a tootsie roll).  But, sometimes I just wrap the odd shape and cover it with ribbon.  My family always says I use too much of the curling ribbon, but it's my favorite to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Too much curling ribbon?? The travesty...lol


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 2, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Too much curling ribbon?? The travesty...lol


I know right!  I usually end up raiding all of the stores after Christmas to pick up all the ribbons to use in the next year.  No sense in paying full price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 2, 2014)

I am also of the no such thing as too much curling ribbon variety.

I usually do wrapping paper candy style for like lip products and such...but this year I was at Michael's and there was a red Chinese take-out box on clearance and I grabbed it and am planning to use it for a couple products that I have  that are awkwardly shaped!


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear little Santee of mine,

I wanted to confess something-my family and I are taking our yearly pilgrimage to the Potter motherland, known as Universal Orlando. Anywho, I needed a snack and the potato chip chuao bar I bought you at Target today was staring at me. I think I even heard it whisper my name..

So, I threw it in my bag and hopped in the car. I forgot about it until I reached in my bag to grab a phone charger. And it was over..I tore that wrapper open like I was Charlie looking for a golden ticket. You'll be happy to know that I did share the bar with my husband and kids. So, here I am feeling incredibly guilty. I then thought hey, stop feeling guilty. I could pick up a box of Bertie Beans, or a chocolate frog for you...but do you even like Harry Potter???


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't wait till I know who my Santa is so I can reverse stalk and shop for them (thank you gift).  I love buying presents, giving presents.  I am like Oprah but on a way smaller budget!  "You get a present and you get a present!"

And @Miss Roe Are there people who do not like Harry Potter?  I read the books (have not seen the movies) and would love to have anything from there (even if not food related, don't they have where you can mail someone something?) as it is unlikely I will ever go unless I decide to compete for BEST AUNT EVER!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 2, 2014)

@@MissRoe Liking Harry Potter is an instinct shared amongst all mammals.

(And even if she doesn't like HP, candy rarely goes to waste.)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2014)

Final 24 hours for the squid waitlist, Requests received after 5PM PST tomorrow will not be considered.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 2, 2014)

I am one of the few that has no interest in Harry Potter  

@@MissRoe  By Potter motherland, I was totally lost.  My first thought was a huge pots and pans store lol.


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 2, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I am one of the few that has no interest in Harry Potter
> 
> @@MissRoe By Potter motherland, I was totally lost. My first thought was a huge pots and pans store lol.


I am not alone!! I have never seen/read Harry Potter..or Star Wars or lord of the rings and am just not interested in it.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 2, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Dear little Santee of mine,
> 
> I wanted to confess something-my family and I are taking our yearly pilgrimage to the Potter motherland, known as Universal Orlando. Anywho, I needed a snack and the potato chip chuao bar I bought you at Target today was staring at me. I think I even heard it whisper my name..
> 
> So, I threw it in my bag and hopped in the car. I forgot about it until I reached in my bag to grab a phone charger. And it was over..I tore that wrapper open like I was Charlie looking for a golden ticket. You'll be happy to know that I did share the bar with my husband and kids. So, here I am feeling incredibly guilty. I then thought hey, stop feeling guilty. I could pick up a box of Bertie Beans, or a chocolate frog for you...but do you even like Harry Potter???


As far as I'm concerned, you can't go wrong with Harry Potter or frogs.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 2, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> I am one of the few that has no interest in Harry Potter
> 
> @@MissRoe  By Potter motherland, I was totally lost.  My first thought was a huge pots and pans store lol.


Really? No interest?? Like, not at all? No worries, I didn't get into HP until the very last movie was coming out. A pots and pan store-I would be happy for an all expense paid shopping trip to the Le Creuset store!! Lol!! You are too funny @@Megan27ist


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 2, 2014)

KatieKat said:


> Last night I finished wrapping and boxed everything up. It's ready to go, but I'm still debating whether I should send it now or wait until closer to christmas...what to do, what to do...


Send it now! Send it now!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 2, 2014)

I have not gotten into Harry Potter (though not against getting anything HP related), which seems weird since I am a book person. I have been helping my friend with his book selling business for years and have always just avoided HP. I remember when they were coming out, I ran a Kill Hannah message board (an awesomely dancetastic Chicago band!) and I frequented a Jade Puget (of the band AFI) message board and HP was like all these girls talked about, and yet I still did not jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

I will probably always love harry potter. I have a marauders map phone case!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 2, 2014)

Present 2 of ?.  I have a theme that requires my Santee to open in a particular order.  Coming soon to a mailbox near you...


----------



## Dashery (Dec 2, 2014)

@@jesemiaud I have the same thing going on! I numbered my tags too! I have 1 through 15 at this point...

(Also, that jingle bell is positively adorable. :wub:  )


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2014)

I wish my main present would ship already ): I want to get it so i can wrap it and figure out if/what else I can fit in the box. I have another few things I want to pick up, but the box I picked is too small and I already got carried away.

The simplest solution might be just to get a bigger box BUT I SPENT SO LONG TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO MAKE OPENING IT A GIFT-LIKE EXPERIENCE I DON'T WANT TO REPEAT THE EXPERIENCE WITH A BIGGER (read: more difficult) BOX. ;A;

I hope everything I already ordered and haven't received yet at least fits.....


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2014)

I love Harry Potter!  Those are the books I reach for when I'm having a bad day.  

To my santee:  I didn't get your gift shipped today.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I was really tired and did't get your letter finished.  Tomorrow!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 2, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I wish my main present would ship already ): I want to get it so i can wrap it and figure out if/what else I can fit in the box. I have another few things I want to pick up, but the box I picked is too small and I already got carried away.
> 
> The simplest solution might be just to get a bigger box BUT I SPENT SO LONG TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO MAKE OPENING IT A GIFT-LIKE EXPERIENCE I DON'T WANT TO REPEAT THE EXPERIENCE WITH A BIGGER (read: more difficult) BOX. ;A;
> 
> I hope everything I already ordered and haven't received yet at least fits.....


I keep adding things.  I think I may actually have to remove some stuff so it fits in the box I have.  

On the plus side, it's going to be a very well packed box, lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 2, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I keep adding things.  I think I may actually have to remove some stuff so it fits in the box I have.
> 
> On the plus side, it's going to be a very well packed box, lol.


Yeah, I'm basically using no additional padding other than the paper (+inside padding) and the birchbox soft shells... I'm a little nervous, but i'm hoping all the stuff is going to make it less likely to move ergo break anything. But I mean, nothing is ever guaranteed. Sometimes, the weirdest things break, even when they're packaged nicely against everything else.


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 2, 2014)

Spoiler












Put under spoiler incase pic is too large. Not sure I uploaded this right but I'm super excited. Santee Santee dear Santee, I've begun wrapping part 1 (still adding more parts) of your gift. My original thought was to do a winter wonderland/white Christmas theme but when I went to pick out wrapping my little girl insisted on this theme instead. Still working on my DIY craft and shopping but just a little sneak peek to get in the spirit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 2, 2014)

I am actually re-reading Harry Potter now. The holidays make me think of it for some reason.

I finished my crafty thing! And dear Santee, I apologize but my theme is it fits in the box! love gift wrap, but I need to sacrifice my love of packaging in order to get everything to fit. I am testing the limits of a large flat rate box!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I am actually re-reading Harry Potter now. The holidays make me think of it for some reason.


HP is so thoroughly a holiday series to me that I've been saving some HP eyeshadow I picked up in March for this month:

http://www.dailylovelies.com/collections/witches-and-wizards-collection

The photos and swatches do not do these justice *at all*.  Bummer for everyone else that they're closed until something like February!  The owner is a new mom who very sensibly shut things down while she deals with a newborn.


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 2, 2014)

MissRoe said:


> Dear little Santee of mine,
> 
> I wanted to confess something-my family and I are taking our yearly pilgrimage to the Potter motherland, known as Universal Orlando. Anywho, I needed a snack and the potato chip chuao bar I bought you at Target today was staring at me. I think I even heard it whisper my name..
> 
> So, I threw it in my bag and hopped in the car. I forgot about it until I reached in my bag to grab a phone charger. And it was over..I tore that wrapper open like I was Charlie looking for a golden ticket. You'll be happy to know that I did share the bar with my husband and kids. So, here I am feeling incredibly guilty. I then thought hey, stop feeling guilty. I could pick up a box of Bertie Beans, or a chocolate frog for you...but do you even like Harry Potter???


I hear the butter beer is excellent...


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 2, 2014)

&lt;- I am dressed up as "Harriet Potter" for Halloween lol...

HARRY POTTER IS MY JAM!!! lol 

The theme song is my ringtone. and I am not ashamed! I've wanted to go to the Harry Potter theme park forever but I has no monies D:

I live vicariously through others! 

I am still trying to figure out what to get for her my santee's main gift... there are soo many things I want to get her!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

In other news, I'm already kind of shopping around for a thank you gift for my santa, haha. I'm just excited...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

Also, I got tracking for my santee's main gift on the 26th, but it just finally started to move today! So, it should be here Friday and I'm hoping to have my gift mailed out by early next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

AND I'm working on a very belated thank you gift for my Midsummer fairy godmother! I was moving and changing jobs in the summer and I just never got around to it, but nowwww is the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@yousoldtheworld I already envy your giftee! The crafts by your special needs kids was one of my favorite things when you had me last time. Somebody is in for a treat!


Ahh, I'm so glad you liked the silly little fairy houses!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The funny thing is that I'm working a different job now (in a classroom instead of activities in a facility) but I'm working with some of the same kids who helped me make your card and present last time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so happy that I get the opportunity to involve them in something like this gift exchange. They get christmas gifts from "santa" every year, of course, but they never really get the chance to do something like this for others and they really do get so happy and giggly, it warms my heart. 

Oh, and whoever my Santa is? You will also be getting a little something these kids have made.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm trying to play catch up after all the happy-to-be-going-broke mouse clicking these past couple of days!  HA!! 

So many of you are referencing the 'crafty thing' as part of your boxes.  I am so sorry to my Santee - I can't do crafty.  Really.  And I would try for you, but it just isn't happening.  But I am stalking your wishlist and really feeling the connection there so keep adding to your list!  That really helps me! 

I personally don't like opening presents early, so for my Santa - please tell me what you want me to do!  if you don't say - then i'll open it Christmas morning!  I LOVE CHRISTMAS MORNING!  

So, I was wondering, what is a Santa to do, if they haven't seen their SSee around the boards chatting or making comments?  Is 'absence of known whereabouts' cause to enlist a sugarplum fairy?  Thanks!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I'm trying to play catch up after all the happy-to-be-going-broke mouse clicking these past couple of days!  HA!!
> 
> So many of you are referencing the 'crafty thing' as part of your boxes.  I am so sorry to my Santee - I can't do crafty.  Really.  And I would try for you, but it just isn't happening.  But I am stalking your wishlist and really feeling the connection there so keep adding to your list!  That really helps me!
> 
> ...


Yes, please let me know if you see this! I've been doing my best to make sure there aren't any MIA participants, but there are a lot of you &amp; I haven't gotten through everyone yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Seriously, if anyone is struggling to find information on their santee or having a hard time shopping, please let one of the organizers know. We're happy to help! This is supposed to be fun &amp; not stressful! :santa:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2014)

BB019 said:


> So many of you are referencing the 'crafty thing' as part of your boxes.  I am so sorry to my Santee - I can't do crafty.  Really.  And I would try for you, but it just isn't happening.  But I am stalking your wishlist and really feeling the connection there so keep adding to your list!  That really helps me!


It's just kind of been a tradition the last couple of years that a lot of people try to include something crafty, something local, snacks, etc but like in my case, there really isn't anything local for me to include, I live in a tiny crappy town with nothing, haha. So I do try to do at least a little something crafty, but it's totally not necessary and your santee will be happy regardless. Definitely no crafty requirement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2014)

Uh...  So I forgot to order that Cindy Lou Who t-shirt, so I just went to Teefury to see if they had it on After-Hours, and now they have TWO ALICE IN WONDERLAND SHIRTS!  And, yup, Cindy Lou Who *is* in After-Hours.  Ugh.  Now there are *three* shirts I want!  Do I want them badly enough to spend $50 (because shipping)?

ETA:  Oh, and the crafty thing.  No exchange I'm involved in will *ever* have a crafty requirement!  See:  Half-finished projects and emergency room visits.  I have neither the storage space nor the money for the co-pay.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jwls750 said:


> I'm so so so eager to wrap and ship out my gift. I know people are already sending it out, but as a general consensus, would you rather get your gift closer to the holiday? Or does it not matter?
> 
> I wouldn't care, cause really, who DOESNT want a gift? Who cares when it comes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT some people may love the whole holiday feel to it. Thoughts?
> 
> PS. I'm super nervous to wrap. I LOVE wrapping, but I'm awful at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For me anytime is a good time to get a gift.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm off to the post office!  Someone will be getting a package soon.   :wizard:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 3, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I'm off to the post office! Someone will be getting a package soon. :wizard:


Same! I'm only debating if I should go before it after class.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm going to ship this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so excited!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Eeeeps almost getting ready to start packing things up! I need to get my wrapping supplies and a local item (and SNACKS obviously) but I'm almost there!
> 
> Santee reading this in the future, I hope you don't mind that I'm not going to be making you any sort of homemade gift. If you could see the gingerbread house I did with my family this weekend, you'd understand why...let's just say it was more of a gingerbread teepee than a gingerbread house!


This made me laugh so much, Im not making anything homemade either, the only thing im good at is swiping a  credit card.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> MY GIFT IS HERE.
> 
> actually, yesterday USPS said it would be out for delivery on Monday. Then it changed to say Tuesday. Then I looked up tracking this morning when I got to work and it was actually delivered Monday afternoon.... its been sleeping in my mail box all cold and alone ALL NIGHT.
> 
> But, EXPECT A REVEAL TODAY FOLKS! I'm so excited and I actually want to go home for lunch to check my mail..


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 3, 2014)

I need to do some serious wrapping this weekend--I have just been too busy, but thankfully, not to busy to shop, and shop, and trade, and shop!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2014)

The weather is smiling on you santee.  It held off on raining until I got home from the post office.  I can't wait for you to get your gift.  Reveals are so much fun!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 3, 2014)

Eeee! I'm almoooooooost done. But for now, I've get everything all wrapped up. Just have to take care of the finishing touches and then these pretties are off on their voyage!

I put pictures of my wrapping under the spoiler in case the photos are too big.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Odd shaped things, I do sometimes wrap up in tissue paper and tie with a ribbon. I had a bunch of samples for my giftee and some smaller things, so I used old birchboxes for ease of wrapping with those!


Thats how I wrap everything tissue paper and ribbon.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 3, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I am not alone!! I have never seen/read Harry Potter..or Star Wars or lord of the rings and am just not interested in it.


I'm the same, ladies! Not into HP at all. In general, I don't have ANY fandoms (movies, music, video games, etc.). I'm just really minimalistic and my personality doesn't gravitate towards obsessing about things like that. Sometimes I feel like a freak because I don't collect anything or follow any of the cult shows/movies/series! I'm probably hard to shop for.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 3, 2014)

Question!? Are Elfsters sending tracking notices to the Secret Santas again this year?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 3, 2014)

Jazbot said:


> Question!? Are Elfsters sending tracking notices to the Secret Santas again this year?


You can either send the tracking yourself through Elfster (it will be anonymous). Click 'mark as sent' and it will prompt you for the tracking information. 

Or you can use a Sugar Plum Fairy - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134581-secret-santa-secret-santa-nails-2014-sugar-plum-fairy-central-casting-call-and-lounge/

And then also remember to send the tracking information to me, @@meaganola, or @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Present 2 of ?.  I have a theme that requires my Santee to open in a particular order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Coming soon to a mailbox near you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So pretty! I could see my cat all over that bell.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 3, 2014)

Just barely made it to the post office, but some one should be on the lookout for a gift on Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got insanely lucky, mine perfectly fit into a flat rate box! I was worried if have to pay a lot for shipping.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> &lt;- I am dressed up as "Harriet Potter" for Halloween lol...
> 
> HARRY POTTER IS MY JAM!!! lol
> 
> ...


I have no more likes but yes to all this! I went in 2010 and can't wait to go again. We got in for free so it was a treat and the hubby got me a wand.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dashery said:


> Eeee! I'm almoooooooost done. But for now, I've get everything all wrapped up. Just have to take care of the finishing touches and then these pretties are off on their voyage!
> 
> I put pictures of my wrapping under the spoiler in case the photos are too big.
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

Something is going out to someone, some day this week. Is it coming to you???


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2014)

I confess I get super happy and excited every time I get a tracking number from a a Santa because that means a reveal post is likely to be coming very soon!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Love it!


:lol:  Thank you!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

@@SophiaRae your wrapping supplies make me think of my little nieces and their obsession with 'Frozen'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(is anyone else out there having to shop for little girls in the 3 - 10 range and having their lists pretty much dominated by frozen?!?!?! Also, my 2 yr old nephew looovvveeesss Olaf, so Aunt Kelli will be buying a lot of Frozen stuff this season).

@@Dashery Ooh!! Pretty wrapping!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @@SophiaRae your wrapping supplies make me think of my little nieces and their obsession with 'Frozen'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (is anyone else out there having to shop for little girls in the 3 - 10 range and having their lists pretty much dominated by frozen?!?!?! Also, my 2 yr old nephew looovvveeesss Olaf, so Aunt Kelli will be buying a lot of Frozen stuff this season).
> 
> @@Dashery Ooh!! Pretty wrapping!


I was thinking the same thing about SophiaRae's supplies! But then again, I am apt to see Frozen everywhere....

Of course, it is literally everywhere right now. Anything that can be Frozen themed, Target sells. You're nieces and nephews are some lucky kiddos to have you as their aunt!

(Also, thank you!  :wub: )


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

I was just at a Shopko store tonight and I grabbed my kindergarten aged nieces "Frozen" Word Search books and there was just Frozen stuff allllll over. The furniture section had Frozen rugs, health section Frozen band aids, etc. It's all so pretty colored and stuff, so I don't mind seeing it all over haha.

My one 5 yr old niece wants "an Elsa sweatshirt...and an Anna sweatshirt...but not both of them on one, each one on their own" She's very particular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fayeX (Dec 3, 2014)

Some tips about mailling:

I think Zadi or other organizers have mentioned these before, however I feel like writing it again in case someone needs it.

1. Printing shipping label online can save you a few bucks. Here

https://reg.usps.com/entreg/LoginAction_input?app=GSS&amp;appURL=https://cns.usps.com/labelInformation.shtml

Need to sign up an USPS account first.

2. Schedule a free pick up can save you a trip to post office and time waiting in line:

https://tools.usps.com/go/ScheduleAPickupAction!input.action

3. If your gift weights several pounds and doesn't fit into flat rate box.  Fedex or UPS may be cheaper than USPS Priority. 

Hope these help a little. I just made an awkward mistake on mailing today...


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 3, 2014)

fayeX said:


> Some tips about mailling:
> 
> I think Zadi or other organizers have mentioned these before, however I feel like writing it again in case someone needs it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 3, 2014)

Dear santee,

I forgot to put this in my quiz. But you sending me tracking is optional. I know you have to get it anyways. But if you would like me to be extra surprised then please keep it a secret. If you'd like me to know then send it. I am fine either way. I am patient and impatient all at the same time.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm trying to play box tetris and I am finding that it is impossible to fit my items in two large flat rate boxes. I may have to rethink the jingle bell on the packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fayeX (Dec 3, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I'm trying to play box tetris and I am finding that it is impossible to fit my items in two large flat rate boxes. I may have to rethink the jingle bell on the packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



If size is the main concern, shipping by weight may be better than flat rate, especially when the destination is not too far away.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I have no more likes but yes to all this! I went in 2010 and can't wait to go again. We got in for free so it was a treat and the hubby got me a wand.


Ok, this has been a question I've had for a while but keep forgetting to ask/look it up...Can you tell me what it means when you say you have no more likes?  Do you literally mean that this website will stop you from clicking 'like' on a comment or image?  Or are you saying something else, you know, like in code.... :wassatt:


----------



## Kelli (Dec 3, 2014)

@ Yeah, MuT limits the number of "likes" you get per day.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2014)

I like HP, I know I'm behind on the thread finally catching up!

And I'm not going anywhere for the holidays. My son is coming home for the holidays, on leave from the army, so excited to see him. Haven't seen him since the summer when he graduated BCT!!

Also dear santa, please don't fret about wrapping if it's not your thing. I did tissue with curling ribbon. I want this to be as stress free as possible.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2014)

fayeX said:


> If size is the main concern, shipping by weight may be better than flat rate, especially when the destination is not too far away.


Yeah...I may have to see if I can just find a big box and ship that way.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 3, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Yeah...I may have to see if I can just find a big box and ship that way.


I had to do that for the Midsummer swap.  The box I shipped in was huge but it was only $3 more than the large flat rate and I had to ship it from the west coast to the east coast.  I was worried it was going to be a lot more expensive than flat rate.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 3, 2014)

angienharry said:


> And I'm not going anywhere for the holidays. My son is coming home for the holidays, on leave from the army, so excited to see him.


@@angienharry I could say that same sentence and it is also true!  So special to have that to look forward to!!  I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!!  

PS - I saw your awesome gifts!!  You clearly put a lot of thought and more than a lot of stalking into deciding!  Great choices!!

PSS - One year for Christmas I wrapped every gift if white tissue paper (thick so the color didn't show through on anything) and then used only red, gold, green and blue shiny ribbon and these really pretty peel and stick package tags. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dear Santa: I know I said I was going to do the rest of the reveals today, but actually I am doing....no reveals today ): /so bad. I'M SO SORRY. I just feel like I'm being run into the ground right now at work, and my room is a huge mess... part of the reason I've been opening them so slowly is because SO MANY GOODIES AND I DON'T KNOW WHERE TO PUT THEM.

Dear Santee: After much complaining, your main present shipped...or at least its tracking was generated. now let's just see how long it takes to actually get here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But two good things happened! the L'Occitane order arrived in a box that is basically the same size as he box I was going to use, but 3" taller, so YAY NOW I CAN PUT MORE STUFF IN.

--which is in time for this Very Important Reception at work (part of a cause of all this stress) in Chinatown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the walgreens in Chinatown DC has one of the nice makeup sections, so maybe I can go pick up some more stuff!! (ETA: I almost never drink, I didn't even drink at this post-thanksgiving party I went to this last saturday which was 99% about people drinking, but I'm definitely having a drink tomorrow. Hopefully I won't be too weird when I wander into Walgreens, haha)

--well, technically, three good things because my blow dryer also arrived today, which means NO SOGGY HAIRRRR *_* Now I really need to go to bed because I feel like I've slept less than five hours the last two nights in a row. CRIES


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

Yay, just got shipping for a major part of my gift!  It's been so long since I ordered it that I have kind of forgotten what's coming!  Still waiting for more shipping, though!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 4, 2014)

Kelli said:


> @ Yeah, MuT limits the number of "likes" you get per day.


How many do you get?  Sometimes I feel like I 'like' a lot! LOL!  L'Occitane!  (oh, sorry, i seemed to be on a ROLL) AGHHHH!!!  I need sleep...6 hours in 4 days is not enough for me to keep my sanity, memory, or my composure.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Ok, this has been a question I've had for a while but keep forgetting to ask/look it up...Can you tell me what it means when you say you have no more likes?  Do you literally mean that this website will stop you from clicking 'like' on a comment or image?  Or are you saying something else, you know, like in code.... :wassatt:


I aparently get too happy with clicking the like button and it tells me I have run out for the day. I have to wait for them to get replentished.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I like HP, I know I'm behind on the thread finally catching up!
> 
> And I'm not going anywhere for the holidays. My son is coming home for the holidays, on leave from the army, so excited to see him. Haven't seen him since the summer when he graduated BCT!!
> 
> Also dear santa, please don't fret about wrapping if it's not your thing. I did tissue with curling ribbon. I want this to be as stress free as possible.


Thats  awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

BB019 said:


> How many do you get?  Sometimes I feel like I 'like' a lot! LOL!  L'Occitane!  (oh, sorry, i seemed to be on a ROLL) AGHHHH!!!  I need sleep...6 hours in 4 days is not enough for me to keep my sanity, memory, or my composure.


Not sure how many we get, I guess I will have to count one of these days.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm going to pick up some stuff on Saturday from The Face Shop. Excitement.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 4, 2014)

@ I hop you get good rest and feel all perky afterwards.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 4, 2014)

Honestly I am a little disappointed today, because if the final item I ordered doesn't come soon, I will have to send my gift without it - and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice from the company. It's just hanging out in a warehouse somewhere, doing who knows what. I will be so, so sad if I have to leave it out. I still have plenty of gifts but... that one wants to join its' friends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 4, 2014)

Finally got caught up on everything.

To my Santa – I am so sorry I haven't been around more. In past 3 weeks, I've laid out 4 magazines for work (well, really less than 3 weeks when you factor in Thanksgiving). So I haven't really had time to function...or even finish putting up my Christmas decorations. So thank you for dealing with an absentee Santee. 

I'll be in town until the 25th. So please ship whenever.



Kelli said:


> @@SophiaRae your wrapping supplies make me think of my little nieces and their obsession with 'Frozen'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (is anyone else out there having to shop for little girls in the 3 - 10 range and having their lists pretty much dominated by frozen?!?!?! Also, my 2 yr old nephew looovvveeesss Olaf, so Aunt Kelli will be buying a lot of Frozen stuff this season).
> 
> @@Dashery Ooh!! Pretty wrapping!


There are zero Frozen things on my almost 3-year-old's wish list. It's all about Hello Kitty, Cinderella and Calico Critters right now.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ I hop you get good rest and feel all perky afterwards.


thanks, hon! lol I slept even worse last night, despite no soggy hair though.

I was going to go out to dinner with a friend tomorrow, but I think I might push it back a day or two. I'm going to conk out on Friday night. Sooooo boring, haha.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

On the subject of Likes, I believe you get thirty a day.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> On the subject of Likes, I believe you get thirty a day.


Maybe it was to preventatively ensure this wouldn't occur.....

http://www.wired.com/2014/08/i-liked-everything-i-saw-on-facebook-for-two-days-heres-what-it-did-to-me/


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 4, 2014)

This morning I started to get that *feeling* that often accompanies an exchange like this that my girl won't love my gift as much as I hoped. I know that's silly because all of you are wonderful, and my Santee in particular is an absolute sweetheart, but I still get the *feeling*, you know?

I don't really have a *main* gift, just a bunch of stuff I hope she likes!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This morning I started to get that *feeling* that often accompanies an exchange like this that my girl won't love my gift as much as I hoped. I know that's silly because all of you are wonderful, and my Santee in particular is an absolute sweetheart, but I still get the *feeling*, you know?


I feel ya. I'm starting to worry that my gift's gonna be too weird. But hold strong! It's just jitters....I think.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This morning I started to get that *feeling* that often accompanies an exchange like this that my girl won't love my gift as much as I hoped. I know that's silly because all of you are wonderful, and my Santee in particular is an absolute sweetheart, but I still get the *feeling*, you know?
> 
> I don't really have a *main* gift, just a bunch of stuff I hope she likes!


Same here, down to my Santee being an absolute sweetheart and not having a main gift!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This morning I started to get that *feeling* that often accompanies an exchange like this that my girl won't love my gift as much as I hoped. I know that's silly because all of you are wonderful, and my Santee in particular is an absolute sweetheart, but I still get the *feeling*, you know?
> 
> I don't really have a *main* gift, just a bunch of stuff I hope she likes!


Im sure your santee will love her gift! I know I get like that too I must have asked the hubby a billion times if he thinks my santee will like her gift.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about whether or not your santee will like their gift.  I have never seen a bad gift in reveals.  Everyone has been so thoughtful and made such an effort to put together something nice for their santee.  I think the best part of this whole experience is the community spirit that goes into creating a gift for someone we don't necessarily know.  The physical present is a bonus.  As for things arriving late:  I don't think sending the main item later will matter.  How exciting for your santee to get TWO boxes!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 4, 2014)

curlytails said:


> This morning I started to get that *feeling* that often accompanies an exchange like this that my girl won't love my gift as much as I hoped. I know that's silly because all of you are wonderful, and my Santee in particular is an absolute sweetheart, but I still get the *feeling*, you know?
> 
> I don't really have a *main* gift, just a bunch of stuff I hope she likes!


Oh!  Don't feel bad!  I am sure she will love it!  My gift also does not have a main part to it, but I am sure she will at least find all of it useful!  It is the community of the swap and the thought behind the gift that really matters!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

I did some more shopping today and I found a lip product I had been searching for ages everytime  I see it its usually swatched and messed up. I went to 5 places around my neighborhood that I know sell that lipstick and  I only found one that was in perfect shape. I decided that instead of buying it for myself I would buy it for my santee. I really hope she likes it and I will continue my search to find another one that hasnt been messed with.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 4, 2014)

BB019 said:


> How many do you get?  Sometimes I feel like I 'like' a lot! LOL!  L'Occitane!  (oh, sorry, i seemed to be on a ROLL) AGHHHH!!!  I need sleep...6 hours in 4 days is not enough for me to keep my sanity, memory, or my composure.


I claim nothing I typed yesterday!  In other news...GOOD MORNING!!!!  AGH!!  :w00t:   Who needs to go to work when I can sleep in til 11am, and hang out on MUT!   :w00t:   :w00t:

(I did have the presence of mind to wake up in time to call in sick - and it's legit...when I don't sleep there is no way I can work with other peoples money...that's a fact...)  But the sun is shining, the birds are...hmmm...I don't know, but it's a beautiful day and I am going to make the most of it!

Just as soon as I get caught up with MUT. :laughno:   A girl has to keep her priorities straight!   :smilehappyyes:

Oh, and I keep forgetting to post something that I've wanted to share for (it feels like) WEEKS..but in reality with the shopping frenzy that is/was Black Friday and Cyber Monday..really is just a couple of days.  Never the less, stand by and prepare to go OOOOHHHH  and  AHHHHHH  (if my pics can do it justice!).


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 4, 2014)

Aaaaand at my follow up procedure today my doctor decides I need to go back to surgery on Monday. I was originally supposed to go back to work two days ago and he pushed it back to tomorrow, and now it's going to be even later because I have to have another surgery! Gah. Good news is one of the main gifts for my secret Santa arrived already and I bought a local treat today as well! I'm just waiting on one other main gift to ship and I'll be all set!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 4, 2014)

One thing I have learned about myself, is that I can apparently find AMAZING buys when I am in a near catatonic state!  I suffer from insomnia, and do my best shopping in between 1-5am.  Of course, I don't recall shopping between 1-5am, but still!  I amaze myself at what shows up on my doorstep!!

So I recently placed an order with bare minerals.  I was looking at the big box, thinking, that doesn't look like an eye shadow pot and a free blush!!  Hmmm...well, when I opened the box...I cried!  Really!  I could NOT believe what I had in that box!!  Now, to all of you - this item won't be new because I have since learned that this is a product from years past, but to me...this was my first time to ever see it and I truly cried at how gorgeous it is!  (this only makes sense if you understand that when you don't sleep, your body doesn't retain new information well, or even at all, sometimes, so I don't remember ordering it let alone even SEEING it before).

So...I probably sat looking at it for an hour, turning it over, holding it up to the light...seriously I am still SOOOOO giddy at my purchase (and the amazing price tag) that I still have it right here on my table, in the package...just to look at.  I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep it or gift it (because try as I might, I can't figure out who I bought it for...and really there is only two or three people it COULD be for.  Me...my Santee...or my roommates daughter (she's 23).  My roommate says if it makes me THAT happy, I should keep it.  My head tells me that something so pretty should be gifted...I haven't decided yet, but here are some pics of my pretty pretty pretty!  I got it for $36 - free shipping too!  I also picked up the 7 ways to Bare kit too, for $18!! 



Spoiler


----------



## jocedun (Dec 4, 2014)

To my Santa:

Please feel free to ship whenever you'd like! However, if you are looking for the perfect time, feel free to wait until after Saturday the 13th. That is the day of my last final for this semester, so a gift after that would be nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I'm just incredibly busy with work between now and then, so I'm not even sure if my unboxing would do your gift justice if received before the 13th! Also, I don't mind waiting until Christmas day to open if your gift is themed around the holiday, just make sure to let me know. My boyfriend and I are actually exchanging gifts this year for the first time in our 3 holidays together, so I'm very excited for the 25th unlike any year before! 

As for my Santa, uhhhhhh I'll definitely ship before the December 15th deadline but cannot guarantee it will be much earlier than that. Cutting it close here waiting on some last minute purchases.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :drive:  &lt;--Running away from all of my stresses.  :rotfl:


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 4, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Aaaaand at my follow up procedure today my doctor decides I need to go back to surgery on Monday. I was originally supposed to go back to work two days ago and he pushed it back to tomorrow, and now it's going to be even later because I have to have another surgery! Gah. Good news is one of the main gifts for my secret Santa arrived already and I bought a local treat today as well! I'm just waiting on one other main gift to ship and I'll be all set!


Sending hugs your way...sorry you have to go through surgery.  :hugs3:


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Aaaaand at my follow up procedure today my doctor decides I need to go back to surgery on Monday. I was originally supposed to go back to work two days ago and he pushed it back to tomorrow, and now it's going to be even later because I have to have another surgery! Gah. Good news is one of the main gifts for my secret Santa arrived already and I bought a local treat today as well! I'm just waiting on one other main gift to ship and I'll be all set!


Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

BB019 said:


> One thing I have learned about myself, is that I can apparently find AMAZING buys when I am in a near catatonic state!  I suffer from insomnia, and do my best shopping in between 1-5am.  Of course, I don't recall shopping between 1-5am, but still!  I amaze myself at what shows up on my doorstep!!
> 
> So I recently placed an order with bare minerals.  I was looking at the big box, thinking, that doesn't look like an eye shadow pot and a free blush!!  Hmmm...well, when I opened the box...I cried!  Really!  I could NOT believe what I had in that box!!  Now, to all of you - this item won't be new because I have since learned that this is a product from years past, but to me...this was my first time to ever see it and I truly cried at how gorgeous it is!  (this only makes sense if you understand that when you don't sleep, your body doesn't retain new information well, or even at all, sometimes, so I don't remember ordering it let alone even SEEING it before).
> 
> ...


That is an awesome buy!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 4, 2014)

@@CurlyTails I know how you feel. I'm at the gnawing my nails off stage.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

My girl's main gift should finally be here tomorrow. I ordered it the night we got our assignments and I literally feel like I've been waiting a year! Hopefully it'll be worth it and she'll be happy with what I got her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dashery (Dec 4, 2014)

@ I hope your surgery goes well!  (Ɔ˘⌣˘)(˘⌣˘)˘⌣˘ C)

@ Holy Carp! How many eye shadows are in there???


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 4, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @ I hope your surgery goes well!  (Ɔ˘⌣˘)(˘⌣˘)˘⌣˘ C)
> 
> @ Holy Carp! How many eye shadows are in there???


20!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 4, 2014)

So...I like to think I'm crafty. I knit, I like to work with paper (cards and scrapbooking) and I dabble in crochet. I got the brilliant idea to make my Santee an ornament and this is the result:

[SIZE=13.63636302948px][/SIZE]



Spoiler





to which my husband says "It looks like a boob!"  [SIZE=13.63636302948px]  :blush: [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]  :blink: [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px] [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px][/SIZE]



[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Now granted, this was the prototype and I was going to perfect it and make a different one, but now I think I may stick to a different crafty item, lol. [/SIZE]


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 4, 2014)

The main gift I ordered for my Santee just came in the mail today.  I thought it was going to be bigger, it's so small that it fits into my palm, and doesn't even have a box to fake being a big item.  When I first opened the box, I thought they had forgotten to send it.  Hum, I'm going to have to figure out a way to make it look bigger.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh Booby tree, Oh booby tree how buxom are your branches


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 4, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So...I like to think I'm crafty. I knit, I like to work with paper (cards and scrapbooking) and I dabble in crochet. I got the brilliant idea to make my Santee an ornament and this is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Husbands/BFs always seem to know what to say to make things worse/funny. (I was told yesterday I need to start a Twitter for everything mine says. He has no filter lol)I think you should send her the ornament! It's cute and if she sees this post maybe she'll have a sense of humor and love a good booby ornament.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 4, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Oh Booby tree, Oh booby tree how buxom are your branches


Oh...so hilarious!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So...I like to think I'm crafty. I knit, I like to work with paper (cards and scrapbooking) and I dabble in crochet. I got the brilliant idea to make my Santee an ornament and this is the result:
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px][/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Uh...  I thought it looked like a Death Star.  I'm not sure what that says about me.

ETA:  I think it's the color scheme, just in case anyone was wondering.  Round + gray = Death Star.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> Haha! Husbands/BFs always seem to know what to say to make things worse/funny. (I was told yesterday I need to start a Twitter for everything mine says. He has no filter lol)
> 
> I think you should send her the ornament! It's cute and if she sees this post maybe she'll have a sense of humor and love a good booby ornament.


YES! if by chance you have me, please send it, I'll love and cherish the booby ornament  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Aaaaand at my follow up procedure today my doctor decides I need to go back to surgery on Monday. I was originally supposed to go back to work two days ago and he pushed it back to tomorrow, and now it's going to be even later because I have to have another surgery! Gah. Good news is one of the main gifts for my secret Santa arrived already and I bought a local treat today as well! I'm just waiting on one other main gift to ship and I'll be all set!


So sorry to hear this!  I hope everything goes well so you can get back to feeling good soon.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2014)

I like your ornament!  If I am your santee I would love it.  We don't have very many ornaments because we are always looking for something special.  A MUT SeSa ornament would be awesome!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree with the send it! It's fun and would be a cherished memory of MuT SeSa 2014!

I am working on wrapping. I got my BB order today and am now just waiting on one little item from Amazon (it STILL hasn't shipped, but they claim it shouldn't be to me later than the 9th).

I am going to attempt to make tags for some of the presents with coordinating scrapbook paper, but I have a feeling it will be an epic fail LOL


----------



## Shalott (Dec 4, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So...I like to think I'm crafty. I knit, I like to work with paper (cards and scrapbooking) and I dabble in crochet. I got the brilliant idea to make my Santee an ornament and this is the result:
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px][/SIZE]
> 
> ...


If it is any consolation it looks like neither a boob or the Death Star to me.  :lol:   I thought it was a bell on a sugar cookie. I definitely think your Santee will love it!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 5, 2014)

@@jesemiaud thanks for that!  I laughed so hard I had tears!!  HILARIOUS!!  And...If I'm your Santee...I'd LOVE IT!!  I agree - SEND IT!!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 5, 2014)

Breast Christmas present ever?


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


Oh no! I hope you feel better and can go home soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


messaged you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


I hope everything's okay!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 5, 2014)

Also, totally random, but is anyone else having trouble viewing the full version of the site on an iPad? When I click the "full version" button at the bottom of the page it just brings me to the top of the page but it does not reset to the full version like it usually does.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 5, 2014)

Yup had that problem yesterday while trying to post pictures had to come home and o it on the comp


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 5, 2014)

@@EggyBread Get well soon!!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 5, 2014)

Get better soon, @@EggyBread! Sending lots of love! :wub:


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 5, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Also, totally random, but is anyone else having trouble viewing the full version of the site on an iPad? When I click the "full version" button at the bottom of the page it just brings me to the top of the page but it does not reset to the full version like it usually does.


Yes and it's driving me crazy!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


This goes for everyone in this sort of situation: PM @, @, and/or @meaganola! You can also let a Sugar Plum Fairy know, but at least one of the three of us MUST be brought into the loop as well as or instead of a Fairy.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

@@EggyBread Get well soon!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 5, 2014)

@@EggyBread I hope you're ok soon, get better!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So...I like to think I'm crafty. I knit, I like to work with paper (cards and scrapbooking) and I dabble in crochet. I got the brilliant idea to make my Santee an ornament and this is the result:
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px][/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Lol sounds like something my hubby would say. I think you should send it, im sure your santee will love it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


Hope everything is okay, or will be okay soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 5, 2014)

@@EggyBread - get well soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so peeved with the USPS right now...JUST BRING ME MY GIRL"S GIFT, ugh.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'm so peeved with the USPS right now...JUST BRING ME MY GIRL"S GIFT, ugh.


USPS is so messed up right now. I have three packages in transit-two said they should be delivered yesterday and one said it should have been delivered Wednesday. None of them were delivered today and none of the tracking has updated since Wednesday.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 5, 2014)

@eggybread-sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 5, 2014)

@@EggyBread wishing you peace and comfort during this stressful and scary time! We are all rooting for you!


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 5, 2014)

Still waiting on two final gifts to show up. It seems like shipping is so slow! I'm starting to get nervous, even though I placed the orders in plenty of time. I'm ready to get this stuff wrapped, packed up, and sent on its way. 

To my Santa, please feel free to ship at any time. I have no holiday travel plans.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 5, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Still waiting on two final gifts to show up. It seems like shipping is so slow! I'm starting to get nervous, even though I placed the orders in plenty of time. I'm ready to get this stuff wrapped, packed up, and sent on its way.
> 
> To my Santa, please feel free to ship at any time. I have no holiday travel plans.


Me tooooo. I'm waiting for Ulta to ship my Cyber Monday order...it's the last piece I need!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 5, 2014)

Started wrapping tonight, still waiting on a shipment.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> USPS is so messed up right now. I have three packages in transit-two said they should be delivered yesterday and one said it should have been delivered Wednesday. None of them were delivered today and none of the tracking has updated since Wednesday.


Yeah, I have one that was supposed to be delivered today, in Indiana...but the tracking hasn't moved since the 2nd in Texas. UGHHH.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 5, 2014)

Feeling giddy packing up my Santee's gifts and getting ready to ship them out next week!



Spoiler


----------



## Kelli (Dec 5, 2014)

I looovvveee seeing all the wrapping. Looks really nice @@shadowcat78


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

Sooo many sparkles!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

I got my Santee's last gifts today! Woo hoo! I went to the store earlier and picked out a bunch of paper and tags and I basically can't wait.

Am I the only weirdo who plans on giving a mini-description of why I chose each item? I guess since I don't really have a theme, I want my girl to know what what going through my head while I shopped.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 6, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hi ladies. I'm not sure who to tell this to, but I am in the hospital and it may delay when my presents go out. They are already wrapped and boxed so I'm going to ask my brother to mail them for me. Can an elf message me so I know who to contact in the event I cannot get them out in time?


Hugs and prayers coming your way!!  :hugs3:


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I got my Santee's last gifts today! Woo hoo! I went to the store earlier and picked out a bunch of paper and tags and I basically can't wait.
> 
> Am I the only weirdo who plans on giving a mini-description of why I chose each item? I guess since I don't really have a theme, I want my girl to know what what going through my head while I shopped.


I'm planning on doing this too! Part of it is me wanting to explain--no, trust me, I know this wasn't explicitly on your list, but I really did stalk you and think you would like this!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 6, 2014)

@@EggyBread Get Well Soon.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 6, 2014)

Oops .... Wrong Thread.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 6, 2014)

I know many of you are crafty, so I have a question.

Do you, or anyone you know, make hats?  My dog ate the pom off of my most favorite hat ever!  I still have the hat, so I can do measurements, but I am clueless as to how to get it reproduced.  (It was a a gift from an ex BF's mother and I do not want to reopen that can of worms, but I'm desperate and have considered it.)  I've looked on etsy, but nothing quite fits the bill.

I love having a hat that will hold a top-knot and still have a lot of 'give'.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 6, 2014)

@  Did he just eat the pom pom?  Or is some of the hat missing too?  Also, is it knitted, crocheted or a fabric hat?  Or something else?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I know many of you are crafty, so I have a question.
> 
> Do you, or anyone you know, make hats?  My dog ate the pom off of my most favorite hat ever!  I still have the hat, so I can do measurements, but I am clueless as to how to get it reproduced.  (It was a a gift from an ex BF's mother and I do not want to reopen that can of worms, but I'm desperate and have considered it.)  I've looked on etsy, but nothing quite fits the bill.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I need a hat that holds a top-knot, too.  My hair is the longest I think it has *ever* been in my entire life, and it spends most of its time up in a knot/twist/bun/whatever gets it *up*. 

In related news, I'm thinking about going back to short next year.  I kind of want to return to my pixie cut, but that looks weird on me with my preferred eyeliner/shadow approach, so I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do.  If anyone in the Portland/Vancouver can suggest a salon, I am very much interested in recs!  I've been going to Rudy's Barber Shop since it opened.  I was lucky enough to be living in Seattle in 1992, which is where and when it started, and I've just never moved on to a Real Grown-up Salon.

(In related news, my neighborhood has officially moved into developing-hipster neighborhood and not just hipster-tourist:  We now have a whiskey barber shop.  Wait.  No.  We now have TWO of them.  Within a few blocks of each other.  One of them is part of a chain that has locations on Hawthorne, Alberta, and Mississippi as well as in Los Angeles.  I expect a pot shop to come next summer since recreational marijuana will be legal in July.)


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 6, 2014)

One of my santee's gift arrived and it was soooooo tiny. It is a gift set, and i expected it to be full sized. But it ends up just a box the size of a foil package. So i will be returning it, and using the money to get something more substantial instead.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 6, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> @ Did he just eat the pom pom? Or is some of the hat missing too? Also, is it knitted, crocheted or a fabric hat? Or something else?


He ate the pom.  And now it looks like something is missing. I'm not in love with the color, so I would love an upgrade, lol. It's made with yarn -- does that mean crochet or knit? (See, not totally crafty -- I can sort of paint, but nothing realistic.) I'll add a pic below here in a sec..


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> He ate the pom.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now it looks like something is missing. I'm not in love with the color, so I would love an upgrade, lol. It's made with yarn -- does that mean crochet or knit? (See, not totally crafty -- I can sort of paint, but nothing realistic.) I'll add a pic below here in a sec..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> He ate the pom.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now it looks like something is missing. I'm not in love with the color, so I would love an upgrade, lol. It's made with yarn -- does that mean crochet or knit? (See, not totally crafty -- I can sort of paint, but nothing realistic.) I'll add a pic below here in a sec..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it is a knit hat.  I'm sure you could find someone to make a similar one for you.  If you don't find someone on here, definitely try contacting Etsy sellers with similar items.  A lot of people are willing to do custom stuff but don't want to pay to list possible custom items.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 6, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> He ate the pom.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now it looks like something is missing. I'm not in love with the color, so I would love an upgrade, lol. It's made with yarn -- does that mean crochet or knit? (See, not totally crafty -- I can sort of paint, but nothing realistic.) I'll add a pic below here in a sec..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making a replacement Pom is pretty easy, I promise. There's a few different ways but the hand wrapping method used here http://www.prettyquirkypants.com/2012/07/20/diy-cowl-scarf-pom-pom/ (not affiliated at all, just the first pic I saw that showed how simple it was) is probably going to give you one of the right fluffiness &amp; you can always trim it down to the right dimensions if it's too top heavy.

Although it sounds like you're happy to find someone to make you a new one in a color more to your liking, I figured this might tide you over until you do. Plus, if your pup ate one pompom, odds are good that no Pom is safe from his reign of terror in the future, so it's probably a good skill to have!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 6, 2014)

Just finished wrapping presents for my Santee! Hope she likes everything I picked!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions!  

Nothing is 100% pup safe in this house, but I try!  LOL -- there are dog gates everywhere. It's kind of maze-like at times!

Is it strange that I kept the yarn that was once the pom in hopes that I could figure out how to fix it?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks again!!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 6, 2014)

Every time someine writes "pom" my eyes see an "r" and an "n" instead of "m" and I have been trying to figure out why this thread is so frisky. :lol:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Every time someine writes "pom" my eyes see an "r" and an "n" instead of "m" and I have been trying to figure out why this thread is so frisky. :lol:


I KEPT DOING THE SAME THING BUT DIDN'T WANT TO SAY ANYTHING!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2014)

Ugh. My first GDE order was "delivered" yesterday but um....I don't have it! Super bummed!! It has some of my SS gifts too so hoping it turns up quickly. Should I email Vee or file a claim with USPS first or just wait a few days??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> Ugh. My first GDE order was "delivered" yesterday but um....I don't have it! Super bummed!! It has some of my SS gifts too so hoping it turns up quickly. Should I email Vee or file a claim with USPS first or just wait a few days??


I'm having issues with my GDE order too, but I know it's not Vee's fault &amp; it's too early to file a USPS claim.. Mine randomly went to Arkansas (???) and it has been sitting there since the 3rd with no movement. Should have been delivered Thursday. 

I'd wait a few days. This happened with a few of my other orders recently &amp; they have all just shown up without the tracking ever updating! Here's hoping both of our orders show up Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know what the heck is happening with the USPS lately, maybe something in their system is screwed up, but I am getting really mad - my main gift for secret santa was supposed to be delivered yesterday, yet has not updated past arriving in Texas on the 2nd (I'm in Indiana). Infuriating.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm having issues with my GDE order too, but I know it's not Vee's fault &amp; it's too early to file a USPS claim.. Mine randomly went to Arkansas (???) and it has been sitting there since the 3rd with no movement. Should have been delivered Thursday.
> 
> I'd wait a few days. This happened with a few of my other orders recently &amp; they have all just shown up without the tracking ever updating! Here's hoping both of our orders show up Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I definitely don't want to bother Vee. I just didn't know if there was something she could do on her end with USPS in case if I did have to file a claim. Luckily, I normally don't have any trouble with packages so I haven't had to do anything like this before. It says delivered on Thursday but its not there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



yousoldtheworld said:


> I don't know what the heck is happening with the USPS lately, maybe something in their system is screwed up, but I am getting really mad - my main gift for secret santa was supposed to be delivered yesterday, yet has not updated past arriving in Texas on the 2nd (I'm in Indiana). Infuriating.


I'm hoping it will show up Monday. It says delivered in/at mailbox on Thursday and its not there!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm out of the hospital. I ended up only having to be in for 3 nights, thankfully. I'm stuck in bed, but my brother should be able to mail the packages, so hopefully it will all work out. Thank you so much for the well-wishes, everyone!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 6, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Making a replacement Pom is pretty easy, I promise. There's a few different ways but the hand wrapping method used here http://www.prettyquirkypants.com/2012/07/20/diy-cowl-scarf-pom-pom/ (not affiliated at all, just the first pic I saw that showed how simple it was) is probably going to give you one of the right fluffiness &amp; you can always trim it down to the right dimensions if it's too top heavy.
> 
> Although it sounds like you're happy to find someone to make you a new one in a color more to your liking, I figured this might tide you over until you do. Plus, if your pup ate one pompom, odds are good that no Pom is safe from his reign of terror in the future, so it's probably a good skill to have!





MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Thanks for the replies and suggestions!
> 
> Nothing is 100% pup safe in this house, but I try!  LOL -- there are dog gates everywhere. It's kind of maze-like at times!
> 
> ...


Haha, good luck using the old bits of yarn, you would probably have better luck going to a craft store to get a new yarn to use.

Just remember to leave 2 long tails on the pom pom (the one you used to tie in the middle would be ideal).  You'll need those to secure the pom pom to the hat, you'll have to weave those into the top of the hat.  Here's a video that explains how: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzkZgck1FT0 (not affiliated).


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

Welp, kids, USPS tracking is hosed right now.  Just in case anyone was looking for any tracking updates.

In unrelated news, I need to remember to go see _Guardians of the Galaxy_ again tomorrow at the theatre across the street.  Four bucks, and they have pizza and hard cider.  I love going to that theatre for boozy rewatches of Marvel movies.  And Paul Rudd movies.  It is going to be *glorious* when they show _Ant-Man_.  Two hits in one!


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Welp, kids, USPS tracking is hosed right now. Just in case anyone was looking for any tracking updates.


Right? I kinda have a bone to pick with them right now...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Welp, kids, USPS tracking is hosed right now.  Just in case anyone was looking for any tracking updates.


Seriously. Everything I order tells me it's going to be delivered the next day, and I'm like "go home USPS tracking, you're drunk" because even I know that it's going to be delivered that day. And my stuff doesn't get scanned as delivered until way later, which according to my mom who works USPS, is because they haven't downloaded their scan guns yet. Lots of weird scanning stuff going on lately.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Seriously. Everything I order tells me it's going to be delivered the next day, and I'm like "go home USPS tracking, you're drunk" because even I know that it's going to be delivered that day. And my stuff doesn't get scanned as delivered until way later, which according to my mom who works USPS, is because they haven't downloaded their scan guns yet. Lots of weird scanning stuff going on lately.


I had something show as out for delivery this morning, and it was in my mailbox when I left my apartment around 10:30.  Then at about 11am, something else popped up as out for delivery -- *after* we received mail once already.  I got home around 5pm, and it wasn't here, but it kept showing as out for delivery until about 6pm -- and then tracking was completely down for a couple of hours.  As in the USPS tracking system was completely nonfunctional.  It's back now, and it still shows as out for delivery.  At 8:45 on a Saturday night.  Uh.  Yeah.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 7, 2014)

All of my gifts but one are in very small packaging, so the huge box with all the tiny gifts is giving me anxiety. I am going to see if I can swap something out for something a little more... substantial, but Dear Santee, if I can't I promise you much love was put into those tiny packages!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 7, 2014)

I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


Oh no that is terrible that someone stole your dogs! I would be heartbroken if it happened to me.  I think it would be hard to get in the holiday spirit too.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your daughter.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


I'm sorry this happened to you.  Losing a pet is like losing a member of the family, and it's worse that someone may have taken them from you.  I don't understand how people can do that.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


That's so awful! My roommate had her dog stolen by the neighbors, and although they swore up and down it wasn't the same dog, anyone with eyes could see... I will hope for a Holiday miracle and you get your fur babies returned to you!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


Some days I really wish there was a dislike button.  I would be heartbroken if that happened to me and my dogs.  I hope you end up finding them!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 7, 2014)

@Jac13...praying hard for the safe return of your pups!!!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


Oh that's so awful! Hope your pups turn up safe and sound soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Feeling giddy packing up my Santee's gifts and getting ready to ship them out next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the packaging your santee will be very lucky.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jazbot said:


> Just finished wrapping presents for my Santee! Hope she likes everything I picked!


That is so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I'm out of the hospital. I ended up only having to be in for 3 nights, thankfully. I'm stuck in bed, but my brother should be able to mail the packages, so hopefully it will all work out. Thank you so much for the well-wishes, everyone!


Hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jac13 that's awful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your dogs will be back and well very soon!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


So sorry that happened to you and your family. I hope you get your pups back.


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jac13 Oh that's just awful! I hope they find their way back to you quickly!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 7, 2014)

In other bummer news, my Grandmother has been in the hospital this week and the doctors are expecting her to pass any moment now (they actually thought it would be a couple days ago. I swear she hear them and was like, "oh yeah? Watch this.")   It's sad, but there's a lot of good things surrounding it - my Dad was able to fly up and see her before she went into a coma and said she's getting great care.  

It shouldn't affect getting my gift out - I'm just waiting for Ulta to deliver my Cyber Monday order.  I got a shipping notice Friday night, but the tracking still isn't working, so who knows when that'll happen.  If I do get delayed, I'll let someone know!  But if my Santa has anything in the mail to me, don't be alarmed if I don't report it as received right away as I'm planning to fly up for the funeral. My husband will be here, so if he actually lets me know that I received a package, I'll try to jump on here and let you know!

EDIT: She passed earlier this afternoon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be heading up at some point this week. Hopefully my Ulta order will come and I'll have it sent out next weekend.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quite and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


I'm so sorry.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Praying for their safe return.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 7, 2014)

Aw @@Jac13, so sorry about your pups! Hopefully they will be rightfully returned soon so that you can enjoy the holidays with your _whole_ family.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

I think I would find some way to go voodoo vengeance if anyone stole my doggy  (Of course, he weighs like 80 pounds so they might have a task trying to do so...but...he loves people, so he might go with them willingly, idk).

IN OTHER NEWS, doing the end of my wrapping today! All I still have to wrap is my main gift if USPS ever gets their heads out of their butts and delivers it.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I think I would find some way to go voodoo vengeance if anyone stole my doggy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Of course, he weighs like 80 pounds so they might have a task trying to do so...but...he loves people, so he might go with them willingly, idk).


My family had a super sweet mostly black lab (ah, country living:  People have litters of dogs that look like they're straight-up labs, but since no one knows who the dad is, they can't be sure of the breeds involved, and then they give the ADORABLE puppies away for free) who I started taking for long walks in parks when I was in college with my own car.  He *loved* going for walks.  He also *loved* the vet.  No clue what was going on there.  Both of these things combined to make a dog who loved people, *raced* to any car parked in our driveway, and climbed in when there was an open door.  I don't know how many times I had to drag him out of my car when I was trying to go to work!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 7, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Your wrapping is literal eye candy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @@yousoldtheworld Your wrapping is literal eye candy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks! I wanted to go bright and colorful with it because, well, that's how I roll. I got a santee who likes color so I got the crazy eyes and bypassed the christmas paper and headed right for the birthday section, lol! (There's a 3rd pattern, too, a hot pink with white polka dots. And a few things in light blue and dark blue tissue. Basically, I went as colorful with it as I could. )


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

I have officially (for real this time) finished shopping. Everything is wrapped (not beautifully, but with the best of intentions  ) and packed up. I will be shipping Monday!

And an FYI to my Santa: I have just been informed that I will be going out of town this Christmas. I will be leaving the 24th, and there won't be anyone to bring anything in for about a week after that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm just about ready to mail out! Running to Ulta for a last minute item today &amp; then hopefully wrapping/mailing out tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> All of my gifts but one are in very small packaging, so the huge box with all the tiny gifts is giving me anxiety. I am going to see if I can swap something out for something a little more... substantial, but Dear Santee, if I can't I promise you much love was put into those tiny packages!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same issue! I was looking that the stuff I have and it just looks like...not much at all! I'm going to do a mini shopping run today to see if I can find a few extras to throw in. I really want to get my box in the mail on Monday!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

OH, guys, don't worry about that, makeup items are small by nature and I'm sure you've both properly spoiled your santees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jac13 - oh, no! I'm so sorry...I'd be so sad, too.

@@onelilspark - so very sorry for the loss of grandma.

Hugs, girls!  :hugs3:


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2014)

I finally started wrapping today! My friend was supposed to come over to help, but something came up.

I will put a sneak peek under spoiler.  And if you are my santee and thinking to yourself "wow that looks boring/weird/blah etc." It is a theme but I can't post the whole thing or it will give it away.



Spoiler









I hope when you open it you will "get" the theme and better be able to appreciate it!

I started 1 of the 2 crafty projects today.

Also I will say the "theme" is not quite coming out how it looked in my head, but I am not 100% done so maybe I can redeem myself. lol


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I finally started wrapping today! My friend was supposed to come over to help, but something came up.
> 
> I will put a sneak peek under spoiler. And if you are my santee and thinking to yourself "wow that looks boring/weird/blah etc." It is a theme but I can't post the whole thing or it will give it away.
> 
> ...


Exciting! I really like the simplicity of your wrapping.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2014)

Do any of you use the TimeHop app?

I was just looking through mine &amp; on this date last year, I got my MuT Secret Santa present!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Exciting! I really like the simplicity of your wrapping.


Thank you!  It was an interesting wrapping material to say the least!  Can't wait to finalize the details that tie it together, pack it up and send it off!  I am excited to see what my santee thinks (of the gifts not the wrapping lol)


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thank you! It was an interesting wrapping material to say the least! Can't wait to finalize the details that tie it together, pack it up and send it off! I am excited to see what my santee thinks (of the gifts not the wrapping lol)


I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## Kelli (Dec 7, 2014)

@@lovepink that looks awesome! I love the burlap-yness and the use of the string and ribbon!

There is so much fun and unique wrapping going on in this group!

Also, a hooray for USPS sunday deliveries! I received the final item for my person today and the tracking said it wouldn't be here until Tuesday!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 7, 2014)

@onelilapark I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. I flew up to OR yesterday and today is my grandfathers funeral. He was 96. I fly back Tuesday. It does put a damper on the holidays, but we are trying to celebrate his life. It's still sad though. Take care everyone!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

My theme is now kind of a loose theme, I just couldn't get a few of the things that would have made it a fully themed gift (toooo expensive with shipping) so, I've got a kind of theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My theme is now kind of a loose theme, I just couldn't get a few of the things that would have made it a fully themed gift (toooo expensive with shipping) so, I've got a kind of theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You at least for sure owned the theme of fantastically fun wrapping paper.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 7, 2014)

I am DONE shopping. I am just waiting for my last two items to trickle in. Should arrive by the 11th, then I'll turn around and ship to my Santa ASAP. I am so excited for my girl to get her gift. It seems like she really deserves a special treat, plus I think everything is just perfect for her. Hopefully she doesn't mind my pathetic attempt at wrapping (AKA rolling stuff in tissue paper and taping notes to each item).  :blush:

I love dropping little hints, btw. I also love seeing all of these lovely wrapped presents and thinking, "I wonder if that is mine."   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Uhhh on a semi-Christmas related note.. I really should set up our tree. But... it's so much work. Tonight I spent a bunch of time making banana bread, but maybe I should have been putting up the tree instead. Then again, food &gt; decor.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 7, 2014)

My package will be going out this week. I am a terrible wrapper, sorry but I am hoping my gal loves her box. Wrapping this up really got me in the holiday spirit


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 7, 2014)

@ Sorry for your loss as well. She was 91. I'll be flying up to PA at some point this week...they haven't set dates yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2014)

@ - sorry to hear about your grandfather's passing.  :hugs3:


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 7, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> So...I like to think I'm crafty. I knit, I like to work with paper (cards and scrapbooking) and I dabble in crochet. I got the brilliant idea to make my Santee an ornament and this is the result:
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px][/SIZE]
> 
> ...



I see a penguin! But I'm penguin obsessed, so I'm always seeing penguins.  :w00t:


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 8, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> She passed earlier this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be heading up at some point this week. Hopefully my Ulta order will come and I'll have it sent out next weekend.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 8, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @onelilapark I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. I flew up to OR yesterday and today is my grandfathers funeral. He was 96. I fly back Tuesday. It does put a damper on the holidays, but we are trying to celebrate his life. It's still sad though. Take care everyone!!


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 8, 2014)

After a couple hours of box Tetris, I finally have my gift ready to go! Now I just have to go to the post office


----------



## Shalott (Dec 8, 2014)

@@onelilspark @ I'm so sorry to hear about the losses of your family members.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The mother of a friend of mine just succumbed in her battle with cancer, and to lose a loved one is so difficult, no matter the time of year.

I hope that you and your families have peace and joy remembering how much they are loved. My best wishes go out to you!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's losses in their families, always a tough thing to go through especially near the holidays. 

@@Jac13 I hope your pups come back to you soon!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I have the day free, my brother and SIL are off shopping, my nieces are at school and I'm about to wander off to do some tax free shopping! Prob just going to clackamas shopping center, since it is conveniently located within 10 minutes of where I'm at. Would love to find pacificas store, but I get lost in thier neighborhood! I'd never get back!! Lol! I get to shop at sephora with the following: both my coupons (email/paper), 8% discount (due to no sales tax) and I have a $32 credit! PLUS I have a $127 credit at JCPenney and my SIL says there is a SiJCP there too!! OH HAPPY DAY!!!! I am guessing that even though I SAID I was done shopping for my SSee, I am probably not!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Clackamas! The mall I usually go to when I want to go to a mall (which isn't very often). They're a straight shot down the (very busy) road for me. There's a Trader Joe's on 82nd and... Johnson Creek, I think. Snack run! (And I think the Pacifica shop was only open for the weekend, so there's no point in going there now.)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2014)

Been having a lousy morning but all the pictures of pretty wrapping are cheering me up!  This thread always gives me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 8, 2014)

We all so need to have a better week!  I spent several hours crying this morning over something at work--which just is not like me.  I hope everything gets better for all of us quite soon!   ldlad:   ldlad:  Please enjoy these booties in the meantime!  :luv:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 8, 2014)

Just a reminder that the shipping deadline is one week from today, December 15th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Tracking is mandatory this year &amp; must be PMd to me, @, or @meaganola. We will not pass the tracking information along to your santee (unless you ask us to).


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 8, 2014)

Now I ask you....who goes away and packs nothing but white cami's, and nothing but black or pink bras?? Oh yeah...my choices are few today.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Speaking of bras... Ugh! Poky underwire day! This one is going in the garbage as soon as I get home.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

Thought I'd share some wrapping porn spoilers for ya'll. Nothing too elaborate, but I think it works!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 8, 2014)

I can only find 1 box that will barely fit everything!  So much for all the pretty extras I was going to use to decorate the packages.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

FIiinally! My girl's main gift is here and ready to go. Gotta find a good box and will be shipping very soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

Downside is I'm really loving this gift and kicking myself for not getting myself one! Be glad I love you, santee, or I'd be keeping your gift for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> In other bummer news, my Grandmother has been in the hospital this week and the doctors are expecting her to pass any moment now (they actually thought it would be a couple days ago. I swear she hear them and was like, "oh yeah? Watch this.")   It's sad, but there's a lot of good things surrounding it - my Dad was able to fly up and see her before she went into a coma and said she's getting great care.
> 
> It shouldn't affect getting my gift out - I'm just waiting for Ulta to deliver my Cyber Monday order.  I got a shipping notice Friday night, but the tracking still isn't working, so who knows when that'll happen.  If I do get delayed, I'll let someone know!  But if my Santa has anything in the mail to me, don't be alarmed if I don't report it as received right away as I'm planning to fly up for the funeral. My husband will be here, so if he actually lets me know that I received a package, I'll try to jump on here and let you know!
> 
> EDIT: She passed earlier this afternoon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be heading up at some point this week. Hopefully my Ulta order will come and I'll have it sent out next weekend.


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I think I would find some way to go voodoo vengeance if anyone stole my doggy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Of course, he weighs like 80 pounds so they might have a task trying to do so...but...he loves people, so he might go with them willingly, idk).
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS, doing the end of my wrapping today! All I still have to wrap is my main gift if USPS ever gets their heads out of their butts and delivers it.
> 
> ...


So cute and colorful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

It must be the week of MUT losses...my family lost one of their dogs today. She was a sassy, fat little pug and my 9 year old brother loved her. Poor thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I have officially (for real this time) finished shopping. Everything is wrapped (not beautifully, but with the best of intentions  ) and packed up. I will be shipping Monday!
> 
> And an FYI to my Santa: I have just been informed that I will be going out of town this Christmas. I will be leaving the 24th, and there won't be anyone to bring anything in for about a week after that.


Im sure you did a great job, you wrapped my gifts beautifully!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Same issue! I was looking that the stuff I have and it just looks like...not much at all! I'm going to do a mini shopping run today to see if I can find a few extras to throw in. I really want to get my box in the mail on Monday!


Im sure you have great gifts, dont worry about the size!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I finally started wrapping today! My friend was supposed to come over to help, but something came up.
> 
> I will put a sneak peek under spoiler.  And if you are my santee and thinking to yourself "wow that looks boring/weird/blah etc." It is a theme but I can't post the whole thing or it will give it away.
> 
> ...


The burlap wrapping looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

BB019 said:


> @onelilapark I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. I flew up to OR yesterday and today is my grandfathers funeral. He was 96. I fly back Tuesday. It does put a damper on the holidays, but we are trying to celebrate his life. It's still sad though. Take care everyone!!


Sorry for your loss, sending hugs your way.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> My package will be going out this week. I am a terrible wrapper, sorry but I am hoping my gal loves her box. Wrapping this up really got me in the holiday spirit


Pretty! chocolates and polka dots your girl will love it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> After a couple hours of box Tetris, I finally have my gift ready to go! Now I just have to go to the post office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That tape is so adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> We all so need to have a better week!  I spent several hours crying this morning over something at work--which just is not like me.  I hope everything gets better for all of us quite soon!   ldlad:   ldlad:  Please enjoy these booties in the meantime!  :luv:


Hope tomorrow is better for you!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Thought I'd share some wrapping porn spoilers for ya'll. Nothing too elaborate, but I think it works!


Cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It must be the week of MUT losses...my family lost one of their dogs today. She was a sassy, fat little pug and my 9 year old brother loved her. Poor thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2014)

Elfster makes it much easier to eliminate Santas.  You can copy and paste the "participating" list of names into word and have a list to cross off.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Right now I can only eliminate 5 (including myself) out of more than 70 but it will get interesting as more reveals come in.  Time to start reverse stalking all the possibles.  After Christmas sales mean thank you gifts!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Elfster makes it much easier to eliminate Santas. You can copy and paste the "participating" list of names into word and have a list to cross off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Right now I can only eliminate 5 (including myself) out of more than 70 but it will get interesting as more reveals come in. Time to start reverse stalking all the possibles. After Christmas sales mean thank you gifts!


Lol...I made a spreadsheet for eliminations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 8, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It must be the week of MUT losses...my family lost one of their dogs today. She was a sassy, fat little pug and my 9 year old brother loved her. Poor thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no, so sorry. [insert hugging emoticon here.] Sorry...on my phone and I don't know how to insert stuff.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Lol...I made a spreadsheet for eliminations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahahaha, I should have known I was way behind on this.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 8, 2014)

@[email protected] I knew there were super sleuths we had to look out for...


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 8, 2014)

My Sherlock skills were pretty good at the beginning. I have people I think could have me, but then anytime someone posts something I think ohhhh they have me. No that person does! Nope it's her. Haha. So I have no idea. It's driving my BF nuts with all my ramblings on about who could have me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

Dashery said:


> @[email protected] I knew there were super sleuths we had to look out for...


Also, beware of @MissRoe, she was a super sleuth last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

bahaha, I don't really try to figure out who has me, I'm a terrible guesser.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm always more interested in who thinks *I* have *them*. I try not to leave clues, but I'm never sure whether I'm successful!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 8, 2014)

%



mikaglam said:


> My Sherlock skills were pretty good at the beginning. I have people I think could have me, but then anytime someone posts something I think ohhhh they have me. No that person does! Nope it's her. Haha. So I have no idea. It's driving my BF nuts with all my ramblings on about who could have me.


I would have never, ever guessed you were my Santa - I was actually 99% sure another member who shall remain nameless was my Santa, so when I got the shipping notice I was SO CONFUSED because it wasn't coming from where I expected! :lol:

I don't know if my girl has guessed about me... I am a terrible liar, but I am pretty good at deflecting suspicion, so I don't think unless she asked me something outright that gave me away... but then again, I think I have a pretty distinctive typo/speech pattern that might be telling... hmm. Well as long as it is fun either way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Luckily we can't edit Elfster inquiries, or that would give me away in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

I have not super actively tried to figure out who my person is, but dangit! All those elfster questions about detectivey things has me thinking about who has me as if I were in a detective novel. I keep reading everyone's posts and trying to narrow it down. I'm sure I am not even close, but who knows maybe all the detective novels and crime shows I watch have made me a better guesser than I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far the 4 or so "top suspects" are still in the running!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 8, 2014)

Big hugs for all the MUT ladies!


----------



## fayeX (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a strong feeling that I will have to mail gift at the last minute.

Still lost in the sea of packaging and have to travel all the time...

What's your mailing schedule ladies?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

I plan on shipping Saturday or Sunday.  It's possible that it won't go out until Monday.  I'm actually still waiting on one last order!  It was *finally* handed over to USPS this afternoon on the other side of the country.  We'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just placed a Sephora order, so I might not get it out until Saturday, but dangit, I want to send it out. XD

My SS nails one was done by last friday actually, but I've just been too lazy to get to the PO. It's not so far, but it's just cold out and making multiple trips is so much sadface.

I'm beginning to have suspicions who my santa is, but I'll play nice for now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I can't wait to find out officially who  you are! Speaking of which, i have a short reveals...


----------



## fayeX (Dec 8, 2014)

Also I'm wondering what my Santa will get and what my Santee will send. I want to know these more than my own gift.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

*le sigh* I wrapped and packaged everything and felt like I was forgetting something...but nooopppeee. All the gifts are there. I seal the box with tape and just put the last strip on, when I realize... I didn't put the card in. I haven't even written out a card yet, so I'm guessing that is why I forgot, since it wasn't just sitting with all the wrapped stuff. So, it seems I will be retaping a box shortly lol.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 8, 2014)

LoL Those are like all my favorite colors. I'm so curious to know what your santee got!



yousoldtheworld said:


> I think I would find some way to go voodoo vengeance if anyone stole my doggy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Of course, he weighs like 80 pounds so they might have a task trying to do so...but...he loves people, so he might go with them willingly, idk).
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS, doing the end of my wrapping today! All I still have to wrap is my main gift if USPS ever gets their heads out of their butts and delivers it.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

jannie135 said:


> LoL Those are like all my favorite colors. I'm so curious to know what your santee got!


I'll give a hint: there are almost as many colors in the contents as there are the wrapping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok. So, luckily, after getting my card done, I was looking around elfster (nightly, I randomly look through a few people's lists to see what has been marked as purchased) and decided to check my person's list. I notice an item I had marked and realized I never wrapped it and put it in. It was the item from amazon that I was waiting on. Sheesh. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME TONIGHT?!?!?!?!

ETA: While wrapping that final item, I used up one of the spools of satin ribbon I bought just for this gift. So, 10 yrds of black ribbon and it looks like the red is about 3/4 gone, so probably 6-7 yards of that. It doesn't seem possible that I used like 16 yrds of ribbon. I guess I _maaayyybbbeee_ went a little crazy with the ribbon. Just a _little_.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 9, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Feeling giddy packing up my Santee's gifts and getting ready to ship them out next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WRAPPING JOB!!! Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 9, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Been having a lousy morning but all the pictures of pretty wrapping are cheering me up!  This thread always gives me the warm fuzzies.


I hope your day got better!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 9, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> We all so need to have a better week!  I spent several hours crying this morning over something at work--which just is not like me.  I hope everything gets better for all of us quite soon!   ldlad:   ldlad:  Please enjoy these booties in the meantime!  :luv:


I hate when work stuff turns into something personal...and then affects you in a negative way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy MUT can help you through it...even if only a little bit. Take care and know we are all here for ya!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 9, 2014)

Kelli said:


> Thought I'd share some wrapping porn spoilers for ya'll. Nothing too elaborate, but I think it works!


Sooooo pretty!! Gosh you all are wrapping things so nice and color coordinated!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It must be the week of MUT losses...my family lost one of their dogs today. She was a sassy, fat little pug and my 9 year old brother loved her. Poor thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no!! I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your family pup! I still go through serious crying spells over putting my "baby" down in April. He was 9. He was 120 pounds of love. And he talked to me. He was the most amazing best friend...and he would sleep with me every night, and spoon me!!! I'd wake up with his paw across my neck, and his head resting on top of mine. He was a Keeshond and German Shepherd Dog mix...and maybe some malamute in there somewhere due to how much he talked, and how well he talked!!!

Anyway, I find that the older I get, the less I like humans and the more I LOVE LOVE LOVE canines. If I win the lottery I am going to adopt as many dogs as I can afford and hopefully open a non-profit shelter where any dog can come without risk of being put down!

I don't have a dog right now, but my roommate has a little Pom-chi and I'm trying so hard not to get attached since he'll be moving out soon...but if I'm being honest with myself...I was in love the minute his big brown eyes looked at me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Oh no!! I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your family pup! I still go through serious crying spells over putting my "baby" down in April. He was 9. He was 120 pounds of love. And he talked to me. He was the most amazing best friend...and he would sleep with me every night, and spoon me!!! I'd wake up with his paw across my neck, and his head resting on top of mine. He was a Keeshond and German Shepherd Dog mix...and maybe some malamute in there somewhere due to how much he talked, and how well he talked!!!
> 
> Anyway, I find that the older I get, the less I like humans and the more I LOVE LOVE LOVE canines. If I win the lottery I am going to adopt as many dogs as I can afford and hopefully open a non-profit shelter where any dog can come without risk of being put down!
> 
> I don't have a dog right now, but my roommate has a little Pom-chi and I'm trying so hard not to get attached since he'll be moving out soon...but if I'm being honest with myself...I was in love the minute his big brown eyes looked at me.


Aw &lt;3 I don't know what I'll do when I lose my dog...he is my bff, goes everywhere with me, spoons me. He's a rescued pit and he's so people friendly, he has a better social life than I do. Literally, he has people who know him and bring him treats at the park, in various drive throughs...ridiculous. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 9, 2014)

Can someone tell me where to flag down a sugar plum fairy? I posted on the thread that I THOUGHT was for getting help, but that was yesterday and I haven't heard back...at least I think it was yesterday. My phone is skipping me around MUT, so I was asking for someone to PM me who could help me out. Also, can someone post where/what thread to use for seeking help? Thanks!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Can someone tell me where to flag down a sugar plum fairy? I posted on the thread that I THOUGHT was for getting help, but that was yesterday and I haven't heard back...at least I think it was yesterday. My phone is skipping me around MUT, so I was asking for someone to PM me who could help me out. Also, can someone post where/what thread to use for seeking help? Thanks!!!


*raises hand*


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 9, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Can someone tell me where to flag down a sugar plum fairy? I posted on the thread that I THOUGHT was for getting help, but that was yesterday and I haven't heard back...at least I think it was yesterday. My phone is skipping me around MUT, so I was asking for someone to PM me who could help me out. Also, can someone post where/what thread to use for seeking help? Thanks!!!


Pretty sure @@kawaiimeows responded &amp; said to PM your question to her if you didn't want to post it in the Sugar Plum Fairy thread. Let me go see if I can find it...Eta, yup, just PM her &amp; she'll hook you up with whatever you need


----------



## Kelli (Dec 9, 2014)

@ I think you posted in the proper thread earlier.

My computer doesn't let me copy/paste, so I can't put the link for you, but if you think it's something I can help out with just reply to the PM's you have from me already and I will try to help!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Can someone tell me where to flag down a sugar plum fairy? I posted on the thread that I THOUGHT was for getting help, but that was yesterday and I haven't heard back...at least I think it was yesterday. My phone is skipping me around MUT, so I was asking for someone to PM me who could help me out. Also, can someone post where/what thread to use for seeking help? Thanks!!!


That was the right thread!  @@kawaiimeows responded and asked what you needed.  You can also just scroll through that thread and see who has posted saying they can help, and you can pick anyone who has said they are on fairy duty to PM for help.  But not me because I'm going to bed right now!


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 9, 2014)

Just a small late night sneak peek. Putting the finishing touches on my crafts. Planning to finish wrapping up, printing out my notes and should have everything shipped this Friday. *fingers crossed* Coming to you soon Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 9, 2014)

I had my surgery today. It went well but I'm in a lot of pain. The doctor scheduled this surgery because I was far too swollen still from my last surgery and he worried I had a hematoma keeping the swelling from being able go go down. He said it had only happened to two other patients in his 15 years of practice. Well I make 3-they found a hematoma and lots of fluid so they drained that. There was also scar tissue which is bad so he cut that out. It's SO hard to ignore pain in your face. It's not like I can read or watch a movie and tune it out because its my face you know?

That said-this thread makes me really happy and I plan to ship by the end of this week and the thought of my girl opening her gift makes me especially happy.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I had my surgery today. It went well but I'm in a lot of pain. The doctor scheduled this surgery because I was far too swollen still from my last surgery and he worried I had a hematoma keeping the swelling from being able go go down. He said it had only happened to two other patients in his 15 years of practice. Well I make 3-they found a hematoma and lots of fluid so they drained that. There was also scar tissue which is bad so he cut that out. It's SO hard to ignore pain in your face. It's not like I can read or watch a movie and tune it out because its my face you know?
> 
> That said-this thread makes me really happy and I plan to ship by the end of this week and the thought of my girl opening her gift makes me especially happy.


Sorry to hear about your health issues! I hope they'll give you some good painkillers and you'll fully recover as soon as possible.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> bahaha, I don't really try to figure out who has me, I'm a terrible guesser.


I want to know but at the same time I want to be surprised.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I had my surgery today. It went well but I'm in a lot of pain. The doctor scheduled this surgery because I was far too swollen still from my last surgery and he worried I had a hematoma keeping the swelling from being able go go down. He said it had only happened to two other patients in his 15 years of practice. Well I make 3-they found a hematoma and lots of fluid so they drained that. There was also scar tissue which is bad so he cut that out. It's SO hard to ignore pain in your face. It's not like I can read or watch a movie and tune it out because its my face you know?
> 
> That said-this thread makes me really happy and I plan to ship by the end of this week and the thought of my girl opening her gift makes me especially happy.


Sorry to hear that, hope you dont have any more issues. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2014)

My Santees gift is wrapped and waiting to get mailed. I dont know when that will be since I have a cold thats kicking my behind along with full body aches and stuffy nose. I am hoping to get it out by friday. I was also thinking I wouldnt give my Santee tracking since she would immediately know who is from since my location is so unique.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Pretty sure @@kawaiimeows responded &amp; said to PM your question to her if you didn't want to post it in the Sugar Plum Fairy thread. Let me go see if I can find it...
> 
> Eta, yup, just PM her &amp; she'll hook you up with whatever you need


Hahahah well, I might not be able to hook her up depending on what she needs, so that's why I asked what her general need was.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 9, 2014)

@ Oof. Sending lots of love!  :hugs3:


----------



## jocedun (Dec 9, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with UPS "Expedited" Mail Innovations? I ordered something for my Santa on Dec 2nd, but it just shipped yesterday!!! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you ladies think it's possible that it will arrive by the 15th? I'm trying to figure out if I'll have to ship without the item or not... It is part of a 3-item set so I really want to ship it with the other two items. Obviously, I can ship it separately later, but that loses a little bit of the magic, yaknow.

Also, it seems that a lot of MUT ladies are having a rough winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope that turns around and that everyone can have a relatively happy, stress free holiday season!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> My Santees gift is wrapped and waiting to get mailed. I dont know when that will be since I have a cold thats kicking my behind along with full body aches and stuffy nose. I am hoping to get it out by friday. I was also thinking I wouldnt give my Santee tracking since she would immediately know who is from since my location is so unique.


If it were me, I'd rather have the tracking even if I could tell who it was by location only because I'd know exactly when I needed to go and pick it up. Otherwise it might be sitting there a week or so as I only check the post office once a week or two unless I know I need to stalk it on a specific date.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

SophiaRae said:


> Just a small late night sneak peek. Putting the finishing touches on my crafts. Planning to finish wrapping up, printing out my notes and should have everything shipped this Friday. *fingers crossed* Coming to you soon Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This looks promising.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I had my surgery today. It went well but I'm in a lot of pain. The doctor scheduled this surgery because I was far too swollen still from my last surgery and he worried I had a hematoma keeping the swelling from being able go go down. He said it had only happened to two other patients in his 15 years of practice. Well I make 3-they found a hematoma and lots of fluid so they drained that. There was also scar tissue which is bad so he cut that out. It's SO hard to ignore pain in your face. It's not like I can read or watch a movie and tune it out because its my face you know?
> 
> That said-this thread makes me really happy and I plan to ship by the end of this week and the thought of my girl opening her gift makes me especially happy.


I'm glad they were able to take care of the hematoma and scar tissue.  Sorry you are having so much pain.  Face pain is no joke.  I remember wishing they could just knock me out for a few days after getting my wisdom teeth out and that doesn't come close to your procedure.  Wishing you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> If it were me, I'd rather have the tracking even if I could tell who it was by location only because I'd know exactly when I needed to go and pick it up. Otherwise it might be sitting there a week or so as I only check the post office once a week or two unless I know I need to stalk it on a specific date.


Thanks for the input, I was planning on giving tracking info to a mod so that they could let my Santee know when it arrived.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 9, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thanks for the input, I was planning on giving tracking info to a mod so that they could let my Santee know when it arrived.


This is actually the route I was going to recommend. One of the mods running this needs to be sent the tracking, and if I am the one to get it, I can throw it into my tracking app and easily keep an eye on it.


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 9, 2014)

I should be on schedule to ship out tomorrow!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2014)

Ooooh loook at the pretty houndstooth!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2014)

I have just to finish one crafty item and wrap that and then I will be able to ship out. Well, as soon as I figure out how to fit everything in a box (or two...I just refuse to send three boxes, lol).


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

How cute @@ashleylind !


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 9, 2014)

My wife mailed out my SS package today. I just need to figure out which tracking number goes to which package. She mailed out 5 boxes today.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> My wife mailed out my SS package today. I just need to figure out which tracking number goes to which package. She mailed out 5 boxes today.


I hope you are recovering well!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 10, 2014)

I am still waiting on a missing box - it says should be here in another two days according to the tracking info. If I don't get it til Friday, I won't be able to mail til Monday...the deadline.  Sorry Santee!  I'll get it to you though I promise!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I hate when work stuff turns into something personal...and then affects you in a negative way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy MUT can help you through it...even if only a little bit. Take care and know we are all here for ya!!


Thanks sweetie!  Sometimes things can get a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 10, 2014)

YAY! I got a message saying that my package will be on its way soon! I'm so excited!

I'm also sending out my gift today! here's a sneak peek! I apologize in advanced for my terrible wrapping!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> YAY! I got a message saying that my package will be on its way soon! I'm so excited!
> 
> I'm also sending out my gift today! here's a sneak peek! I apologize in advanced for my terrible wrapping!


I see bells and sparkles so it looks cute to me!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm going to try to star wrapping today. My box is overflowing so I may need to get creative.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

GUYS.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 10, 2014)

^This is true, though.  B)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld But no regrets  B)


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 10, 2014)

HA! That's hysterical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 10, 2014)

Longest, most rewarding, and positive relationship!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! Dear Secret Santa...will you marry me?? LOL!! HAHAHAHA!! I needed that just now! Thank you thank you!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I should be on schedule to ship out tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That paper is so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> My wife mailed out my SS package today. I just need to figure out which tracking number goes to which package. She mailed out 5 boxes today.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

BB019 said:


> I am still waiting on a missing box - it says should be here in another two days according to the tracking info. If I don't get it til Friday, I won't be able to mail til Monday...the deadline.  Sorry Santee!  I'll get it to you though I promise!!


Hope your missing box arrives soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> YAY! I got a message saying that my package will be on its way soon! I'm so excited!
> 
> I'm also sending out my gift today! here's a sneak peek! I apologize in advanced for my terrible wrapping!


So pretty, everyone is doing a great job on the wrapping. I hope my santee doesnt mind that my wrapping looks like a 5 year old did it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2014)

Creeping through the tracking numbers and I spy at least one delivery today so far! Can't wait to see more reveals!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: And a few that were delivered earlier this week that haven't been revealed yet..!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 10, 2014)

I need to see some reveals, please!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Crossposting:  Le sigh.  Dear Santa:  If you can see that a package for me will be delivered tomorrow, could you pretty please give me a heads up?  It's apparently supposed to rain -- torrential downpour -- but I was going to go to our office building holiday party after work.  I don't want packages to sit in the rain any longer than necessary (I love my mail carrier because he leaves pretty much all packages for me even if I'm not home, but there's not a whole lot of protection from the elements), though, so if I know there's something waiting for me, I'll skedaddle home after I have a few snacks!  Thanks!

(This goes only for tomorrow.  Any other day, there's really no point in knowing there's something waiting for me after work because I'll get home at pretty much the same time whether I know something is there or not.)


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Creeping through the tracking numbers and I spy at least one delivery today so far! Can't wait to see more reveals!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: And a few that were delivered earlier this week that haven't been revealed yet..!


That would be mine that was delivered today!!!

I just walked in the door. Expect a reveal later this evening!


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ohhh Santee, I am so sorry about the wrapping that is going to have to happen. I went over to AC Moore (a craft store) tonight to try to getting wrapping supplies in your favorite colors...and let's just say I was hopelessly stymied. What a cluster! Impossible to find anything, laid out like an Ikea (so you can't escape the aisles), and nobody around to help. I found a few things I wanted to buy but saw that the line was (literally) 15 people deep. So I abandoned it. I'm sorry in advance for my generic holiday wrapping! More thought was put into the gifts inside, I promise!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2014)

Santee~ I am sending out your package tomorrow. I hope you like it and that everything arrives safely. Hopefully my packaging wasn't too appalling!

Santa~ I got your package and I opened everything *___* Reveal to come soon. But, as truly evil as I always am, I am going to eat dinner first...see you in an hour or so mwuha &gt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

I was all ready to ship but I ended up making one more small order (but a fast shipping one!) so I might not ship until Saturday (or Monday if worse comes to worst.) BUT I hope the pretties will be worth the small wait.

I tried so hard to find something local and beauty related but there was just nothing...so I settled for a postcard or two. I should have picked up some local lipbalms in the summer when they're available at the farmer's market! Oh well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Santee~ I am sending out your package tomorrow. I hope you like it and that everything arrives safely. Hopefully my packaging wasn't too appalling!
> 
> Santa~ I got your package and I opened everything *___* Reveal to come soon. But, as truly evil as I always am, I am going to eat dinner first...see you in an hour or so mwuha &gt;3


EVIL EVIL EVIL.  (Just kidding, it's all good, now I can go pack my lunch for work tomorrow and make some hot chocolate without distraction.)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Crossposting:  Le sigh.  Dear Santa:  If you can see that a package for me will be delivered tomorrow, could you pretty please give me a heads up?  It's apparently supposed to rain -- torrential downpour -- but I was going to go to our office building holiday party after work.  I don't want packages to sit in the rain any longer than necessary (I love my mail carrier because he leaves pretty much all packages for me even if I'm not home, but there's not a whole lot of protection from the elements), though, so if I know there's something waiting for me, I'll skedaddle home after I have a few snacks!  Thanks!
> 
> (This goes only for tomorrow.  Any other day, there's really no point in knowing there's something waiting for me after work because I'll get home at pretty much the same time whether I know something is there or not.)


I will second this.  We are expecting a bad storm and lots of rain + high winds = wet packages.  I can arrange to have a neighbor look out for packages if something is coming.  Let me know!  

Off topic:  We were preparing for the storm today and I was using a long hook to clean our front gutters.  Apparently the super pregnant lady cleaning gutters thing was interesting because cars kept slowing down as they passed by.  I just started waving at people.  I'm pretty sure they thought I was crazy.  At least I know I entertain my neighbors.  It's the least I can do.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

To my Santa: I should be home every night, so whenever you decide to ship is fine, I should be here to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

@LadyK  I seem to recall that you're in the Bay Area.  Y/N?  We were just talking about that area today at work (we're part of a group in my company that has most of the group located in San Ramon and San Francisco), and someone said that schools shut down there for the rest of the week due to expected high winds!


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm hoping to get my package wrapped up tomorrow and mailed by Saturday! Santee, I hope you will be ok with the fact that I am no good with themes and some of the super cute stuff that others are doing. My theme is HERE IS A BOX OF STUFF I HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2014)

mrspookie said:


> My theme is HERE IS A BOX OF STUFF I HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!


This is my theme too orz


----------



## Kelli (Dec 10, 2014)

@ that's pretty much my theme, too!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @LadyK  I seem to recall that you're in the Bay Area.  Y/N?  We were just talking about that area today at work (we're part of a group in my company that has most of the group located in San Ramon and San Francisco), and someone said that schools shut down there for the rest of the week due to expected high winds!


Yep. We spent a lot of time securing things in the backyard today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 10, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> This is my theme too orz


ROFL, a common theme - wow, we all have such good taste!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm finally ready to mail! Please forgive the truly atrocious wrapping job. Tissue paper worked better than wrapping paper, but some things just look like blobs...  :blink:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha, I have a bit of a theme but it's only because the main item I chose lent itself so easily to one! But my gift is totally not all themed now.

And I couldn't care less if the gift I receive has a theme, no worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Dec 10, 2014)

In true Jocedun fashion, I am forever waiting on that ONE remaining package!! But I will ship by the deadline, Santee, I swear.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm finally ready to mail! Please forgive the truly atrocious wrapping job. Tissue paper worked better than wrapping paper, but some things just look like blobs...  :blink:


I thought that said, "some things just look like boobs."  And then I thought, "Didn't we already have this discussion?" 

ETA:  Oh, and I received the order I wasn't sure was going to get here in time!  Whoo!  One last round of live-action etsy to make sure I don't miss out on something awesome, and then I will be wrapping on Saturday.  And maybe Sunday.  It depends on how frustrated I get wrapping teeny tiny fiddly bits.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 10, 2014)

My red tissue paper fell behind my tall dresser! Do I try to retrieve it? I don't know if it will come out!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 10, 2014)

OK, I am dithering in anticipation of finding out who my Secret Santa is. I can find no hints, alas. My beady eyes stay focused on the mailbox every day now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 11, 2014)

I have dedicated tonight mostly to wrapping my presents for my elfster...oh my word I think I should have stopped shopping at some point, but I couldn't help myself!  However, my knees are chewing me out!  They don't like me sitting on them on the floor while I wrap...I'm about to ditch the paper and get gift bags instead!!

Ok, I won't...unless they go numb.  Then I might have to. 

So to my Santee, elfster, giftee...I am not sure if you have the willpower to WAIT for Christmas to open your presents...but if you can...that would be cool. NOT REQUIRED but would be cool, I think.

I hope my Santa doesn't mind if I wait...I love Christmas morning!  Such a special time!!  I love that the reveals are happening left and right!  So many pretty things and so many fun packages!!  Have I mentioned how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE this??   :laughno:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

I would like to think that I could wait until Christmas to open mine...especially since this will be my only actual gift to open, and it sounds really nice in theory.

But I know myself, and that ain't happenin'. Unless my Santa orders...then I'll do my best...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

Soooooo....who do you think this is headed to?


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I would like to think that I could wait until Christmas to open mine...especially since this will be my only actual gift to open, and it sounds really nice in theory.
> 
> But I know myself, and that ain't happenin'. Unless my Santa orders...then I'll do my best...


My feeling's exactly!  It would be nice to wait til Christmas, but knowing myself that's unlikely to happen.  Unless Santa says so, then I'd have to oblige, or I might get coal.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2014)

Santa, I'm sorry but I WILL be opening your package the second that it gets here. I have zero patience and I am so excited I can hardly stand it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 11, 2014)

Messy wrapping coming to your door step soon


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

Every time someone posts a picture of their wrapped goodies I am like "OH PICK ME PICK ME"...


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 11, 2014)

Prime example of why you don't craft late at night. I made a small book to go along with my Santee gifts and reading it now I just realized I completely left out a number. Jumped from 3 to 5 and didn't even realize it. Couple that with the incredible poor artistic job I'm presenting I know my Santee is going to have a good hearty laugh from deep inside when she gets it. Sorry Santee, I'm normally MUCH more artistic but at this point I'm too deliriously tired to make a new one. Every few minutes I chuckle while attempting to draw some Christmas decor and my hubbie looks over at me asking what's wrong with me while giving me a side eye. lol.

On a positive note. Someone's 12 days of Christmas in a Frozen Wonderland are being bubble wrapped and shipped this Friday. Eek!!!! Get excited Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Soooooo....who do you think this is headed to?


Sooo colorful, it looks like a party in a box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

haha, party in a box is pretty much what I was going for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Soooooo....who do you think this is headed to?


Gahhh that's so pretty!! You're girl is lucky based on the wrapping alone!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 11, 2014)

So many pretty pretties!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 11, 2014)

The reveal thread has me inspired! I was going to wait to mail my goodies over the weekend but I think I will have some time to squeeze into my day to fit the post office in to drop off my package. I had such a hard time getting everything in the box! I had two cute Christmas bags with gifts and tissue paper but the bags had to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so sad about it but it was the only way...I'm hoping the post office doesn't have a problem with the box. It is closed but the one side of the box started to pull away from the rest but everything is secure.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 11, 2014)

@@chelsealynn, in my experience, as long as the box is secure the P.O. doesn't mind if you squeeze - after all, it really doesn't add to their profit to have extra packing materials (not heavy enough), but does add to their costs (more room on truck, more handling time), so as long as they can't be blamed for a loss, my P.O. has never made me change boxes! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input @Shalott.  That makes sense.  I think it should be good.  It is secure and I was going to tape it up just to be sure.  I'm always nuts with the packing tape anyway.  Hoping I can still make it today.  Was hoping to pop by at 8:30 but I got out of work late and was starving and now it's snowing out and my driveway is a sheet of ice .  Maybe tonight after I get some sleep.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Soooooo....who do you think this is headed to?


Holy Moly I LOVE that packing. GAH!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 11, 2014)

I am personally going to open my gift as soon as I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Christmas morning is spent at the in-laws and I intend to find a quiet few moments, brew come delicious tea, pop on some Christmas music and savor each moment.


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 11, 2014)

I sent my gift yesterday, and it should be arriving tomorrow!!!! So excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 11, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I am personally going to open my gift as soon as I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Christmas morning is spent at the in-laws and I intend to find a quiet few moments, brew come delicious tea, pop on some Christmas music and savor each moment.


OooOOoo that sounds lovely!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

All packaged! Off to drop my box off at the PO after my meeting...

I'm really stressed out about it though (I mean, not the meeting, but I'm going to mention something about what's stressing me out but thinking about how to frame it is stressing me out some more). I'm currently embroiled in a dumb passive-aggressive conflict at work. My workplace is really small so I want to solve this with as little drama as possible, but I always feel like my social skills are the worst. &gt;.&lt; Oh well. I'll live.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

Ooh, building holiday prep is in full swing! The furniture has been removed, and the piano has been brought in! Just four and a half hours until free snacks! And good snacks, because it's a fancy schmancy building! (And free drinks, too, but I skip those during the workweek because booze messes with my sleep.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, building holiday prep is in full swing! The furniture has been removed, and the piano has been brought in! Just four and a half hours until free snacks! And good snacks, because it's a fancy schmancy building! (And free drinks, too, but I skip those during the workweek because booze messes with my sleep.)


I love holiday parties!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Creeping through the tracking numbers and I spy at least one delivery today so far! Can't wait to see more reveals!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: And a few that were delivered earlier this week that haven't been revealed yet..!


Cant wait to see them all!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 11, 2014)

I am out of likes for the day but I wanted to like all the wrapping photos!  All these boxes look so happy!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would probably try to wait until Christmas but I have absolutely no faith in my waiting skills.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

I will do whatever my santa wants me to do in regards to opening my package. In other news finally went to the doctor today and turns out I have a sinus infection. I had so much to do this week and looks like im only going from couch to bed.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I will do whatever my santa wants me to do in regards to opening my package. In other news finally went to the doctor today and turns out I have a sinus infection. I had so much to do this week and looks like im only going from couch to bed.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I had one earlier this year, in Feb/March for like 4 weeks. I'm not allergic to anything but dust, but I went to China at the end of Feb and there was _plenty_ of dust, so I literally got more and more unable to breathe following my return. &gt;.&lt; Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2014)

Apple cider vinegar, we were poor and had medicaid so an appointment would have taken 2 weeks to get. I looked up all the home remedies and apple cider (vinegar)worked like a dream

Edited: I can word today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Apple cider vinegar, we were poor and had medicaid so an appointment would have taken 2 weeks to get. I looked up all the home remedies and apple cider worked like a dream


It seems like apple cider vinegar will fix anything.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a shame it tastes so bad lol. I ended up having to take it like a shot. I couldn't mix it with anything that killed the taste for me/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I will do whatever my santa wants me to do in regards to opening my package. In other news finally went to the doctor today and turns out I have a sinus infection. I had so much to do this week and looks like im only going from couch to bed.


Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had one of those a month ago and they are the worst! Drink lots of mint tea and get lots of rest.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2014)

I mailed today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thought of a bunch of things I should have included on the way home from the post office, but oh well! Hopefully she loves everything!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 11, 2014)

My Santee's package is sooooooo close to being delivered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2014)

Ohhh I should check tracking numbers &amp; see if we have any deliveries today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The reveals are too much fun!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> All packaged! Off to drop my box off at the PO after my meeting...
> 
> I'm really stressed out about it though (I mean, not the meeting, but I'm going to mention something about what's stressing me out but thinking about how to frame it is stressing me out some more). I'm currently embroiled in a dumb passive-aggressive conflict at work. My workplace is really small so I want to solve this with as little drama as possible, but I always feel like my social skills are the worst. &gt;.&lt; Oh well. I'll live.


OMWord!!  That's me too!  I have a very bad habit of rehearsing something important, then when it comes time to say it - well - I don't even know half of what I say...my nerves run the show and I usually say something offensive to someone, and it just goes downhill from there.   :blush:  You'll do great and you are already in the right frame of mind...drama reduction! LOL!  Work drama is awful, especially if you try to avoid it, but can't.  Chin up - you'll do great!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. I had one earlier this year, in Feb/March for like 4 weeks. I'm not allergic to anything but dust, but I went to China at the end of Feb and there was _plenty_ of dust, so I literally got more and more unable to breathe following my return. &gt;.&lt; Hope it clears up soon!


Thanks, im allergic to dust too. I didnt want to go to the doctor but after being so miserable the past few days the hubby convinced me to go. Glad I went and got properly diagnosed.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> Apple cider vinegar, we were poor and had medicaid so an appointment would have taken 2 weeks to get. I looked up all the home remedies and apple cider (vinegar)worked like a dream
> 
> Edited: I can word today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I need to try that.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had one of those a month ago and they are the worst! Drink lots of mint tea and get lots of rest.


Thanks! I have been taking plenty of naps with the kitty she's a good feet warmer.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.

So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


Thats amazing news! So glad you and your pups are reunited.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

So I created one USPS label today and one two days ago--dropped both packages off at the PO at the same time. The one I created two days ago loaded right away, and the one generated today only says that it was created. So I'm just guessing the system is overloaded with tracking right now.

Please make it there safely &gt;.&lt; It's out of my hands now (literally and figuratively)


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my tracking today from my Santa! Super excited and it really made my day I've been sick with the flu plus an ear infection for the past two days and I can barely get out of bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping to feel better by Saturday and mail out my santees gift then


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2014)

@ I hope you feel better. Your present will definitely ease your discomfort. Take care


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

Oof. I ate a *ton* at the building party, and it was so loud/crowded/hot that I had to get out of there. And now, it's so windy that I was actually pushed across the sidewalk! I am not a small woman. I really hope I have power when I get home. I just want a shower right now. I'm so done with the day that kitty cuddles are optional


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


I am SO happy for you!!!  That is wonderful news!!

I wish dog-flipping didn't exist.  It makes me so sad.  I know a lot of the rescue and neighborhood groups  post on FB when they uncover someone who appears to be a flipper.  Just another reason to chip your dogs so you have another leg to stand on when there is a dispute over ownership.

I'm so sorry you had to go through this.  *big hugs*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 11, 2014)

USPS and their tracking is on my nerves. Literally none of my tracking numbers for anything are updating as they should. STOP STRESSING ME, USPS. I have not forgiven you yet for last year's "pay for 2 day shipping that takes 2 weeks to get there" debacle.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> USPS and their tracking is on my nerves. Literally none of my tracking numbers for anything are updating as they should. STOP STRESSING ME, USPS. I have not forgiven you yet for last year's "pay for 2 day shipping that takes 2 weeks to get there" debacle.


Tracking is completely hosed right now.  I had something from an etsy seller just vanish from tracking for a full week.  I know it wasn't the seller's fault because it did go into the USPS system.  It just completely dropped off the radar once it left her area's hub.  I finally emailed her on a day I was flat broke to see what could be done, and she offered to re-send for the cost of another round of postage, but I was so broke I spent the day trying to decide what to do.  I was actually mentally composing the email to her asking if she could re-send a couple of days later (read: after payday) when I opened my mailbox and found my package!  The really weird part is that my local PO is really, *really* good about scanning *everything*, but this one didn't show up in there until that evening, after I had it in-hand.

ETA:  In completely unrelated news, I have power!  It was questionable.  There are pockets all over the area without it.  There's still a chance it might go out (the high wind warning is in effect until 10pm), but at least I know I will have enough hot water to take a shower now.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 11, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld USPS is making me antsy. I sent my SeSa gift a bit ago and there have been no upates since it left my area's hub. Nada. It's only been a couple days, but I always get worried when I see no movement. Atleast there is an expected delivery date and that hasn't changed (my last 5 or 6 packages that I got via USPS didn't ever get an expected delivery date, so atleast this is a step in the right direction for me lol).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Jac13 So happy you have your fur babies back! &lt;3

@ Hope you feel better soon!!

USPS is seriously whack. I keep getting packages delivered where the tracking never even updated past the origin post office. So, I mean, at least I'm getting them but tracking is basically worthless at this point.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

TBH, I would like to keep my packages more of a secret, but the PO has failed to deliver cards (christmas, graduation, birthday) which were written to correct addresses and came back to me weeks later. =_=

My santa is so brave. ): I leave my address on there, because I'm terrified the packages would get lost in the mail FOREVER. At least they'd come back to me if they had an address on them.

OTOH, I am not going to lie that I'm currently benefiting from living so close to DC. Because DC mail goes EVERYWHERE, it usually gets sorted really quickly. I just hope they end up in mailboxes quickly too. The suspense (of my santees) getting the presents is killing me


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


I am SOOOOOO relieved and happy for your family!  I can only imagine the stress that whole situation caused you and I hope you can relax a bit and enjoy the remainder of this holiday season.  You have been to hell and back...time to tip the cup for cheers all around..and time for smiling and laughing and good happy thoughts!  Thanks for the update, I'm truly super excited that you all are back together!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Jac13 I'm so glad you got your dogs back! I used to have dogs and I get anxious just remembering how upsetting it was when one of them disappeared for a couple hours once. I'm so relieved and happy for you. &lt;3

I trekked out in the rain to finish up my Secret Santa shopping, and found this awesome shop of adorable locally made stuff (cards and soaps and jewellery and clothes and whatev). I kinda wish I'd saved more of my budget for randomness. I want to post a photo sooo bad because it's making me giggle so much, but I don't want to spoil anything. Now, time to wrap presents!


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Jac13 I am SO glad you got your dogs back!

Today has been interesting.  We put out our yard Christmas decorations this morning, and by the time we were done, the wind started blowing them over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so we'll have to put those back out and straighten everything once it dies down.  Then as we were about to go inside, we realized our greenhouse roof was looking like the wind was going to rip it right off, so we had to tie it down.  Then at about 5:30, we lost power for 2 hrs.   And we lost the internet for about 4 hrs.  But, at least that gave me almost 2 hrs to work on my craft for my Santee (it's almost done!).  And just now I got a notification that my Santa's present is on the way!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: My craft is finally done!  Now to go wrap everything!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 12, 2014)

Dear Santa, I am just way to impatient to wait till Christmas to open my present. So if that was your plan I can honestly say it probably won't happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe

However, I am looking forward to your gift! I only have a few more days with my boyfriend until he has to go back home for 1.5 months (We are together when college is in session) so we will be long distance and that makes me very sad! We only live 2.5hrs apart, but with work schedules it will make it hard to constantly travel and see him. So if I get your present before he leaves I will wait until then so I have a little pick me up. I always get upset the day he leaves.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Ugh, I think I need a PO box or maybe a new mailbox (that part would be a landlord issue, though).  I got my mail *out of my locked mailbox* today (so it's not like it was sitting in the direct path of rain), and my electric bill was so soaked that the ink on the bill *inside* the envelope ran all over the place.  I have to wait for it to dry out before I can open it because it will disintegrate if I try to open it now.  I cannot figure out how so much water gets in there whenever it rains.  Which...  Portland.  Not a dry town.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 12, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I will do whatever my santa wants me to do in regards to opening my package. In other news finally went to the doctor today and turns out I have a sinus infection. I had so much to do this week and looks like im only going from couch to bed.


Oh no!! You've had such bad holiday health-luck. Dental work last year and now sinus infection this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Get well soon!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

I think it's time I should start worrying about no USPS updates. I sent my box of gifts on November, 24th and it doesn't seem it has arrived in the US yet. I guess it's possible - I wish sb at the post office had told me it was going to be sent by ship! I only discovered it later through tracking and was shocked that it's actually going this way for all the money I paid!

Now I'm just praying the tracking updates finally and it arrives in the US in time to be delivered before Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be devastated and ashamed if it doesn't show up soon - I tried so hard to send it quick and it turns out to be a disaster.

I'm really sorry, Santee, you have to wait for your present so long :'(


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Jac13 what great news! I am so happy that your family has their fur babies back!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Um. I just found a dead crow on the sidewalk. I was sure it was a sign of death (my grandmother is very ill), but I looked it up, and finding a dead crow on the road is actually *good* luck. (Yeah, heavily Irish influence on my mom's side of the family. Her mom was all about signs and superstations.)

Edited because sidewalk, not sideway.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got my present - so, so, SO excited!  :laughno:   :w00t:


----------



## Dashery (Dec 12, 2014)

Santa, I'll gladly wait until Christmas Eve if you want me to!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 12, 2014)

If I check a tracking number 40x per day, does that mean it will ship faster? It was received by my local post office yesterday - I think that means it should arrive soon? USPS is killing me too, ladies.

This is the LAST item I need for my Santa! D: Everything else is wrapped and ready. I can't believe it is already the 12th. :santa:


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 12, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


I'm SO happy for you! I've been thinking about your situation since you came and told us about it so I'm so glad to hear that you all have been reunited!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think it's time I should start worrying about no USPS updates. I sent my box of gifts on November, 24th and it doesn't seem it has arrived in the US yet. I guess it's possible - I wish sb at the post office had told me it was going to be sent by ship! I only discovered it later through tracking and was shocked that it's actually going this way for all the money I paid!
> 
> Now I'm just praying the tracking updates finally and it arrives in the US in time to be delivered before Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be devastated and ashamed if it doesn't show up soon - I tried so hard to send it quick and it turns out to be a disaster.
> 
> I'm really sorry, Santee, you have to wait for your present so long :'(


USPS tracking is S*** right now. I've been worrying about a package I sent Sat. night be cause last night it hadn't even been received by my post office according to tracking (I used the drop off), this morning it was marked as delivered on the other side of the country (which means no PO in all of that process scanned it, good thing I paid for F'in Tracking GRRRRR). Hopefully your gift is going through the same thing.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

oooh...I see that someone's box is out for delivery!  :couch:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2014)

Just wanted to thank everyone for being so awesome about sending us your tracking numbers! The spreadsheet is filling up quickly as we get into the last few days of shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ETA: And if you mailed and have not sent your tracking # to an organizer, please do so asap. It's a requirement this year!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Jac13 I am so happy you have your dogs back!  It made me sick to my stomach to imagine your loss when they went missing.  It's a good thing you got the police involved.  At least now there is a record in case those people are involved in other dog-nappings.  

I'm so excited to hear about all the shipping.  It means more reveals!  The reveals thread makes me feel like I am opening ALL the presents.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Mod note/heads up: Since the shipping deadline is Monday, I will be closing the Not-Your-Santa Workshop for renovations this evening! It will cleaned up and opened back up for Midsummer (date to be determined). Thanks!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 12, 2014)

I got my package!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 12, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I got my package!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!



OPEN OPEN OPEN!!!!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

Is it slightly ridiculous that I am constantly refreshing packagetrackr to see if my santee has received her packages? Sheesh!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Is it slightly ridiculous that I am constantly refreshing packagetrackr to see if my santee has received her packages? Sheesh!


I think @ is doing that for *everyone's* package!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 12, 2014)

QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!!

If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that??

Second (maybe better) question for those of you who work at Sephora or SiJCP, or [email protected]@bluemustang and @@v0ltagekid come to mind...if you have extra UD palette boxes, would you let someone have one if asked for it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 12, 2014)

I think it's bugging my dad that I keep texting him everyday asking if I got a package in the mail or not.

Also @ I don't think a missing box is a deal breaker.


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Is it slightly ridiculous that I am constantly refreshing packagetrackr to see if my santee has received her packages? Sheesh!


I'm doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 12, 2014)

@ So long as it's definitely not used, I thin you're probably good to go!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!! If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that?? Second (maybe better) question for those of you who work at Sephora or SiJCP, or [email protected]@bluemustang and @@v0ltagekid come to mind...if you have extra UD palette boxes, would you let someone have one if asked for it? Thanks!!!


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt;Yes definately ok with that over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!!
> 
> If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that??
> 
> ...


Definitley not a big deal, as long as it isn't used. If it IS used, just a "swatched" warning would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!!
> 
> If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that??
> 
> ...


No box would be fine with me.  The box would be coming off anyway!


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!!
> 
> If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that??
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with this either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2014)

I got the last little item I ordered for my girl today...so look out Santee...the box o' goodies is coming for you!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2014)

Heading to the post office to drop off my box in about an hour! I was about to use the word Santee and it just seemed really weird. Its the name of a city here in San Diego and there was an incident on the freeway this week.

@ I don't think anyone would mind the missing box.


----------



## Kelli (Dec 12, 2014)

@BB109 I think that's fine!


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 12, 2014)

Eeek!!!! It says the gift I sent was delivered!!!!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 12, 2014)

I am sending mine on Monday, I am so excited! :w00t: I really hope my Santee likes what I chose for her... I actually got a little carried away in the end, and wound up getting some extras that weren't on her list, so I am pretty nervous about those!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> I got my tracking today from my Santa! Super excited and it really made my day I've been sick with the flu plus an ear infection for the past two days and I can barely get out of bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping to feel better by Saturday and mail out my santees gift then


Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm doing the same thing!!!


You are so sneaky, Santa! I just got home and I see a package from @@ashleylind! So excited! In about 30 minutes my kids will be leaving for a party, so I have to help them get ready, but I will be enjoying the opening process this evening! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## ashleylind (Dec 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> You are so sneaky, Santa! I just got home and I see a package from @@ashleylind! So excited! In about 30 minutes my kids will be leaving for a party, so I have to help them get ready, but I will be enjoying the opening process this evening! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Yay!!! I'm glad it arrived safely! Have fun opening your goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

tgooberbutt said:


> Oh no!! You've had such bad holiday health-luck. Dental work last year and now sinus infection this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Get well soon!!!


Thanks! I started the year with health issues and looks like its ending that way too. Im so ready for next year 2014 has not been kind to me.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!!
> 
> If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that??
> 
> ...


If it was new, not in a box, I wouldn't mind, that's an awesome gift lol.

The only reason why we would have a box at SiJCP of a palette was because we made a tester, however in my store, the SKU of the box was cut out and then the rest of the box thrown away. The SKU is then glued to a binder and we write out info on there. So the box is unfortunately not even complete when we throw it away. :/


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think it's time I should start worrying about no USPS updates. I sent my box of gifts on November, 24th and it doesn't seem it has arrived in the US yet. I guess it's possible - I wish sb at the post office had told me it was going to be sent by ship! I only discovered it later through tracking and was shocked that it's actually going this way for all the money I paid!
> 
> Now I'm just praying the tracking updates finally and it arrives in the US in time to be delivered before Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be devastated and ashamed if it doesn't show up soon - I tried so hard to send it quick and it turns out to be a disaster.
> 
> I'm really sorry, Santee, you have to wait for your present so long :'(


Dont worry im sure your santee will understand. Hope USPS updates soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2014)

BB019 said:


> QUESTION FOR ALL YOU SANTEES - EVEN IF YOU ALREADY RECEIVED YOUR PRESENT!!
> 
> If you received a package that had, say, a Naked Palette (not basics, but Naked or Naked 2 or Naked 3) but it was not in a box...but was CLEARLY NOT USED...would you be ok with that??
> 
> ...


I think anyone would be happy to get a UD palette. I dont think not having the box for it would be an issue.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 12, 2014)

So. Blown. Away! Tune in to a reveal thread near you as soon as I can upload photos!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2014)

Runs over to the reveals thread~~~


----------



## Kelli (Dec 12, 2014)

GUUYYYSSS! I got tracking!!! So exciting!!

I haven't checked it yet...I'm wondering if maybe I should have my mom look at it for me and let me know when it is coming, so I don't see where it shipped from LOL. Trying to keep it secret-y a bit longer.  I am horrible at not peeking at GlamRooms or my Birchbox contents when they go live, so I am thinking this plan will last all of 20 minutes and I will just cave and check the tracking myself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2014)

Kelli said:


> GUUYYYSSS! I got tracking!!! So exciting!!
> 
> I haven't checked it yet...I'm wondering if maybe I should have my mom look at it for me and let me know when it is coming, so I don't see where it shipped from LOL. Trying to keep it secret-y a bit longer.  I am horrible at not peeking at GlamRooms or my Birchbox contents when they go live, so I am thinking this plan will last all of 20 minutes and I will just cave and check the tracking myself.


If you don't want to look at it, but want to know when it's getting delivered, I'm more than happy to track it for you &amp; give you updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty much watching everyone's tracking anyway!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 12, 2014)

Yay!  Finally received everything and my gift is ready to go!  Planning on shipping it out tomorrow!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If you don't want to look at it, but want to know when it's getting delivered, I'm more than happy to track it for you &amp; give you updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty much watching everyone's tracking anyway!


I picture you in some kind of major control center watching dozens of tracking numbers each on separate monitors.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I picture you in some kind of major control center watching dozens of tracking numbers each on separate monitors.


hahaha that's kind of how I feel when I go through them! Mission control  B)


----------



## Kelli (Dec 12, 2014)

@ That would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> If you don't want to look at it, but want to know when it's getting delivered, I'm more than happy to track it for you &amp; give you updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty much watching everyone's tracking anyway!


You have the best job ever.  I feel like I would end up with a huge map with little box stickers moving all across it.


----------



## Dashery (Dec 12, 2014)

*radio scratch* _Mission Control, we have a problem. Box 372-R just disappeared in Illinois. Deploy the retrieval elves. _


----------



## Kelli (Dec 12, 2014)

@@onelilspark Love all the snowflakeyness!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2014)

I have to say the one thing I hate about Secret Santa... seeing how nice other people wrap their gifts. I can't wrap to save my life! LOL This is why I now buy pre-made pretty gift boxes! LOL Tissue paper, insert gift and close box! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I have to say the one thing I hate about Secret Santa... seeing how nice other people wrap their gifts. I can't wrap to save my life! LOL This is why I now buy pre-made pretty gift boxes! LOL Tissue paper, insert gift and close box! LOL


I can wrap a plain rectangular box IF I can magically get the size right. I can't ever manage to cut my paper to the right size, it's either huge, lopsided, or too small. I'm useless!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I've told this story here before, but I'll tell it again:  Growing up, my brother and I would wrap our own presents from our parents.  I don't mean he would wrap mine and I would wrap his.  I mean my mom would put everything -- whether it was clothes or not -- in department store shirt boxes (taped shut so they wouldn't accidentally-on-purpose pop open), tell us *this* stack goes in *this* paper/*that* stack in *that* paper/etc., and he and I wrapped every single present in the designated paper, so each of us would wrap our own presents *and* the other kid's stuff, plus our dad's stuff, too.  We knew that there would be HELL TO PAY of we peeked during this, so we did not.  We also didn't know which paper went to which one of us.  Everyong had a designated paper -- all of the blue snowflake paper would be for me, red polka dots would be for the bro, and green stripes would be for dad -- but we wouldn't know this until it was time to distribute and open presents Christmas morning.

Nowadays, I am a *horrific* wrapper.  I think I used all of my wrapping mojo up when I was a kid, and now I can't do it.

Oh, crap.  I just remembered I have a birthday present for my aunt to wrap -- but I forgot to get a card.  We're headed to Crafty Wonderland tomorrow with my neighbor (he's been her best friend for a couple of decades at this point, so I'm the tagalong here).  Her birthday was a week and a half ago, but it's practically a tradition to be late for birthdays in my family, so I'm not sure whether to go ahead and give her present to her now (because it shouldn't be a surprise I forgot a card) or wait until I get a card (at which time, I'll also have a Christmas present -- local booze! -- for her as well).  It will be magical to wrap, though:  It's a digital candy thermometer, and it's in oversized awkward plastic packaging.

(But, hey, my sleepy drugs have kicked in, so bedtime!  Yay!  Now I just need a kitty-free lap, and then it's crashtime!)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 13, 2014)

My 17 year old is the designated wrapper in our house. She loves to do it and is a perfectionist at it. I'm not sure why I didn't enlist her for SeSa, lol. I don't let her wrap her own gifts, but she really wants to. She thinks everyone else in the house does a "ratchet" job. The girl will wear the same sweatshirt and sweatpants for days on end...doesn't much care what she looks like, but wrapping presents is another story!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

GUYS MY GIFT IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> GUYS MY GIFT IS HERE!!!!!


It's been 10 minutes -- where are your PICTURES!!!  lolol

:santa:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! Since we're getting into the last few days of shipping here, just posting another (  :blink: ) reminder that *tracking *is *MANDATORY *this year. This was listed in the requirements when you all first signed up &amp; there have been several reminders posted throughout the threads. 

I understand that you might not want to send tracking to your santee &amp; that's fine, but you need to message it to one of the mods once your package is sent out. We will not forward the information to your santee unless specifically asked. 

ETA: We do not have access to your messages on Elfster, so if you choose to send your tracking to your santee that way, you still need to message it to one of us as well. Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 13, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's been 10 minutes -- where are your PICTURES!!!  lolol
> 
> :santa:


 That's what I'm thinking! Obsessively refreshing the reveal thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's been 10 minutes -- where are your PICTURES!!!  lolol
> 
> :santa:


lol I"M WORKING ON IT, there are a lot of pretty little packages to open okay!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2014)

Last day for scarf requests for either your SS or yourself. The list closes today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I had every intention of mailing out my package today, but I slept late, and then MY GIFT WAS HERE and the post office is only open 10-12 on Saturday here, so it just didn't happen.

But that's okay because i took the opportunity to pick up another silly little thing to add in. You know. I totally meant to ship it out on the last possible day. It was on purpose. I planned it that way. Yep.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2014)

Yay!  I realized I needed wrapping paper, so I stopped by Target, but their non-event/non-Christmas stuff is fairly lacking, so I decided that the best I could hope for would probably be a solid color or snowflakes.  BUT THEN!






Hot pink, purple, and aqua?  Perfect.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay!  I realized I needed wrapping paper, so I stopped by Target, but their non-event/non-Christmas stuff is fairly lacking, so I decided that the best I could hope for would probably be a solid color or snowflakes.  BUT THEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we may be long lost sisters?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2014)

I even bought that exact same purple ribbon! haha.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I even bought that exact same purple ribbon! haha.


IT IS CLEARLY SUPERIOR TO ALL OTHER RIBBON.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Dec 13, 2014)

USPS is making me nervous right now.  I shipped out my Santee's package a few days ago and there hasn't been any updates on it since the first day.  It should be delivered today or Monday.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 13, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> USPS is making me nervous right now.  I shipped out my Santee's package a few days ago and there hasn't been any updates on it since the first day.  It should be delivered today or Monday.


I just tried to check tracking and the whole system is down - who knows how long it has been unavailable, or when it will be back!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2014)

Second rule of cats:  They will *never* pay as much attention to you as when they know you have a bag of treats in your hand.

The first rule of cats is, of course, "They don't give a shit about you."

(The third rule of cats is "Never ask what that noise is.  You don't want to know.")


----------



## Shalott (Dec 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Second rule of cats:  They will *never* pay as much attention to you as when they know you have a bag of treats in your hand.
> 
> The first rule of cats is, of course, "They don't give a shit about you."
> 
> (The third rule of cats is "Never ask what that noise is.  You don't want to know.")


My cat hates treats. He hates catnip. He hates wet food. He hates chicken, beef and fish.

What my cat loves? Bread. Rolls, loaves, baguettes, buns - if it is made from yeast, he acts like it is manna from Heaven. I cannot leave a loaf of sandwich bread, or bag of hamburger buns out without him ripping into them and gnawing as much as he can, evil little bread imp. :lol:


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 13, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My cat hates treats. He hates catnip. He hates wet food. He hates chicken, beef and fish.
> 
> What my cat loves? Bread. Rolls, loaves, baguettes, buns - if it is made from yeast, he acts like it is manna from Heaven. I cannot leave a loaf of sandwich bread, or bag of hamburger buns out without him ripping into them and gnawing as much as he can, evil little bread imp. :lol:


My cat is allllll about jalapeño flavored potato chips. I don't understand.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 13, 2014)

My cat has been digging this cat milk stuff. Every afternoon she comes looking for it.

I need to wrap my gifts tomorrow! All of my best intentions and nothing is wrapped!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 14, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My cat has been digging this cat milk stuff. Every afternoon she comes looking for it.
> 
> I need to wrap my gifts tomorrow! All of my best intentions and nothing is wrapped!


I used to cat-sit for my boss (long story, lol) and her cat was crazy for the cat milk! My hubby and I still laugh about it, because the whole situation was so absurd and then the cat milk. Oh man. :lol:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 14, 2014)

Came home to two boxes in the mail box and I got all excited...one was for my dad. One was for my mom. None for me. Bummer lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

Heeey, my years of watching people wrap burritos have finally come in useful!  Start one edge, fold the sides in to hold everything in place, and then roll it up!  (I was trying to wrap some things that just WOULD NOT sit still and let me roll them like I managed to do a few months ago, but this finally did the trick.)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2014)

mmmmmm present burritoooo


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 14, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My cat hates treats. He hates catnip. He hates wet food. He hates chicken, beef and fish.
> 
> What my cat loves? Bread. Rolls, loaves, baguettes, buns - if it is made from yeast, he acts like it is manna from Heaven. I cannot leave a loaf of sandwich bread, or bag of hamburger buns out without him ripping into them and gnawing as much as he can, evil little bread imp. :lol:


I have a cat that loves bread (and similar items) as well. Actually, my boyfriend was just telling me that today he was eating a soft pretzel and had put it down and then looked over and the cat was pawing at it. He ate a pizza pretzel of mine before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

I had TWO burritos last week:  My usual Monday carnitas burrito as well as a Friday crap-Don's-on-vacation-and-one-of-the-clients-I-support-had-a-double-day pastor burrito.

(PS -- Dear Santee, I am wrapping your goodies while listening to T.Rex.  Just in case you were wondering WTH I was thinking when I came up with this plan since the dice bag plan didn't work out.)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 14, 2014)

I wrapped all of my goodies for my Santee and it's ready to go out! :w00t: If I can get my mom and sister's stuff done tomorrow I can get everything to the post office at the same time and won't have to pay for expedited shipping for anything, LOL. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But seriously, has anyone seen that "Man with the Body of a Baby" sketch on SNL? That is _literally_ how I feel wrapping presents. There is bits of tape and ribbon and paper everywhere by the time I am done. My cat loves it though, the whole process of wrapping is his favorite gift. :lol:


----------



## Kelli (Dec 14, 2014)

I know I, along with the rest of you, like complaining about USPS, since they have been pretty whack lately...but three cheers for Sunday delivery! Tracking says my package should arrive TODAY!!!! (though, my luck, it will be delayed for whatever reason, despite being at my local PO, and I will be shaking my fist at them)

I have been sooo eagerly awaiting this, since my Santa is obviously a creative type given the questions/messages I have been receiving on Elfster! My little nieces stayed the night last night, so I have a feeling they are going to be all excited and "help" me. They are 5 and 3 and are the type of girls who love sparkles, ribbon, and squueee over any kind of mail, so it should be a good time all around.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

Housekeeping!  The Warehouse is now closed.  If you had a post in there, don't worry about it having outdated information:  I've hidden those posts, so once it is unlocked for Midsummer, they won't be there, which means you won't be inundated with requests for whatever it was that you posted about seven months earlier.  As for *when* it will open, my plan is to reopen it when signups start (date to be determined) so everyone has time to get their lists of items up for grabs together (or just keep a running list of things in the Midsummer Bin as they arrive in sub boxes, GWPs, etc.) and post them before assignments are handed out, and then things can happen much more quickly.  Thanks!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

Woo for Sunday reveals! That'll give me something to look forward to while I'm studying.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm finishing up my package!  Note to whoever receives it (my forumname is on the outside of the box, so it will be easy to identify):  Please do not open in direct sunlight.  There are a couple of VERY SHINY VERY HOLOGRAPHIC packets in there, and you might sear a retina if you stare directly at it under bright light.  (As a side note, I love that paper -- I used it for Midsummer and discovered that I had some left over when I was looking for something else yesterday -- and wish I had more, but there is NO WAY I'm headed to the mall to get more until after New Year's.)


----------



## Kelli (Dec 14, 2014)

It's HERE! It will be a bit before there is a reveal since my wonderful, super talented @@Dashery wrote a novel. No, seriously, she literally wrote an entire detective novel!!!! Everything is all organized and I have already opened the first gift at the end of chapter one, but took a little break to post real quick that I got it safe and sound and am totally, super duper, freaking out, excited!

Chapter 1/Gift 1 is already sooo amazing (both the story and the gift, which is more than I ever could have expected! Did I mention somewhere that I have been drooling over that since it came out?!?!?! Cause I have been!)


----------



## Dashery (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Kelli Ahhh! I am so excited! (And very glad it made it to you safe and sound.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Kelli, @@Dashery Wow...this sounds so intriguing. I can't wait for this reveal!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 14, 2014)

A detective novel? That's so awesome!! Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

IMPORTANT MOD REMINDER:  TOMORROW IS THE SHIPPING DEADLINE.  PLEASE PM YOUR TRACKING INFORMATION TO @, @, OR @MEAGANOLA.      

(Why, yes, your mods *are* missing a lot of these.  Why, yes, they *are* getting concerned.  Why do you ask?)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

I kind of think we should have a longer shopping period next year. It was nice, having a long one for Midsummer, and the TAT on orders at this time of year, especially with indies, is crazy long sometimes. 

(Mine's ready to go, just saying...a longer shopping period would be great!)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 14, 2014)

I am having sooooo much fun, I can't think of any thing at all that I would want to change, but...if we are tossing out ideas for what to do/not do for next year, how about adding a New Year's Day white elephant gift exchange?

The rule could be something like...we all have to take one WTF item received, and regift it in all it's glory for someone else to go WTF??? LOL!!  I think that would be so hilarious! LOL!

(ok, going to finish my coffee now...up all night...sleep all day...oh insomnia I really hate you sometimes!)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I kind of think we should have a longer shopping period next year. It was nice, having a long one for Midsummer, and the TAT on orders at this time of year, especially with indies, is crazy long sometimes.
> 
> (Mine's ready to go, just saying...a longer shopping period would be great!)


That is near the top of my list of things to address once this is all over and we start figuring out what needs to be changed for next time!  Indies have just BLOWN UP this year, and I have a feeling TAT is only going to get longer.

As for other things to change for next time, we should probably move that discussion to another thread since we're still in the middle of SeSa 2014!  I do know that additional exchanges during the year have been proposed and discussed, and it has been decided that we will keep the forum exchanges to Secret Santa and Midsummer.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 14, 2014)

Crossposting...so my Santee knows that I am TRYING to be timely....

My cyber Monday orders are not here yet either...so with my double stacking of the 20% off, yesterday I ordered a different gift for my secret santa, and paid the $10 for express shipping.  If THAT order doesn't get here in time...double stacking aside, I will make it a point to let all of the world know how upset I am.  I wouldn't care for me...but NO ONE IS GOING TO INTERFERE WITH MY MUT GIFT EXCHANGE!!!!  Hmpffff!!!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 14, 2014)

Whew! Finally finished wrapping!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 14, 2014)

Monday is going to be an epic reveal day.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...and probably Wednesday/Thursday as it appears most packages will be going out tomorrow!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm doing an exchange elsewhere, and I haven't even started wrapping those things -- and every time I go to pick up the box of tissue paper and ribbon, I HAVE THIS STARING UP AT ME (all-caps intentional):







In unrelated news, I forgot to post a photo of the goodie bag they were handing out at to the first 200 people at Crafty Wonderland yesterday! We got there before 9am (it opened at 11) because my aunt was *determined* to get a bag, and we were about 100 people back already.  The bag, which I absolutely *adore*, so, sorry, gang, I'm keeping this:






IT IS A HEDGEHOG!  WEARING A *FEZ*!  HOW DID THIS MAGIC APPEAR IN MY LIFE?


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 14, 2014)

Hehe, I'm so excited!  My Santa told me it should be here on Monday (I don't want to look at the tracking, so that may be off a day or 2).  Plus I have a Christmas party to go to tonight and one tomorrow night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm so excited for Christmas, at work yesterday, I think one of my managers heard me singing a Christmas song that wasn't even playing on the loud speaker    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :santa:


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

I just walked into the kitchen and found a box all packed up and ready to be labeled to ship out, but I had NO CLUE what it was or who it was for.  I carried it around the apartment for a few minutes before I finally managed to remember:  Lip gloss for @@marigoldsue (she knows it's coming, so saying this in public will not ruin any surprise).  Go, no short-term memory!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, Santee. I'm throwing a few last silly things into your gift and officially taping it all up. I hope the post office is good and doesn't keep it for ten years. And I hope you like it.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 14, 2014)

So one of my cyber Monday orders updated that they 'attempted' to deliver yesterday...but left a notice.  In all the time I've gotten packages at that address (4 years) they have NEVER not left a package.  The property is gated and rural so there is no need to NOT leave a package.  

So I showered (yeah, I know - up all night, just getting moving now...) and if I get out there to a notice I will be seeing RED!!  It's 1.5 hrs round trip so I guess I'll have some cool off time to digest the disappointment, though.

BUT...if it is there...HAPPY DAY!!!  That is the one I need to close my box and get it out tomorrow!!!  Cross your fingers, pray to your (fill in the blank) and wish on that falling star because I REALLY want it to be there!!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

Did anyone else watch _Gracepoint_?  I did *not* expect that ending.  I'm working on _Broadchurch_ now, but I'm only on the third ep, and it's still pretty much exactly like the remake.  I think the only things that were changed so so far have been David Tennat's accent and things like "crisps" being switched to "chips."  Most of the dialogue is *identical*.  Even camera angles were replicated.  It's going to be interesting to see how things go once I get to the part where the storylines diverge.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 14, 2014)

I just ordered a pizza (Pizza King Pepperoni Feast for those of you 'in the know' about PK) and will begin wrapping NOW!  Oh how I wish I could send my girl a PK pizza!!  

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I just ordered a pizza (Pizza King Pepperoni Feast for those of you 'in the know' about PK) and will begin wrapping NOW!  Oh how I wish I could send my girl a PK pizza!!
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Um, even though I'm not your girl,a s I've already gotten my gift, I'll take a Royal Feast, thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, I think it's safe to say I can't fit anything else in my box...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 14, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Um, even though I'm not your girl,a s I've already gotten my gift, I'll take a Royal Feast, thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's a record -- ordered and delivered in 30 min!  I only had time to get organized and wrap one gift!

I don't think I've ever had the Royal -- too much fungus!  

They have a chicken sriracha that looks goooooood.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's a record -- ordered and delivered in 30 min!  I only had time to get organized and wrap one gift!
> 
> I don't think I've ever had the Royal -- too much fungus!
> 
> They have a chicken sriracha that looks goooooood.


I love mushrooms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only like pizza if there are a variety of textures on it, and if there is pepperoni there HAS to be some veggies to break up that pepperoni taste because it gets overwhelming for me on its own! lol. I am weird, I know.

Is it bad that I'm really sad about shipping my gift tomorrow, because it means SS is "over" for me this year?


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 14, 2014)

I couldn't help myself - after I wrapped and (lovingly) squeezed everything in the box, I noticed a sliver of space left and grabbed some Asian candies when I went out to the Asian market this afternoon and threw them into the box as well. I need to get my money's worth for this flat rate shipping!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 14, 2014)

Every time I come on here someone is talking about food and I get a mad craving!  I'll have to suggest pizza for lunch with my sister tomorrow.  There is a Zachary's near our mall that makes a Carne pizza.  It has italian sausage, pepperoni, salami, and chopped bacon.  Mmmmmmmm.........


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 14, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I couldn't help myself - after I wrapped and (lovingly) squeezed everything in the box, I noticed a sliver of space left and grabbed some Asian candies when I went out to the Asian market this afternoon and threw them into the box as well. I need to get my money's worth for this flat rate shipping!


That's what I feel like too when I ship! hahaha. I always try to squeeze as much into the box as possible, or if it's weighted, toe all the way up to the limit. &gt;.&gt; I've definitely shipped 3lb0.5oz stuff at 3lb before, but I don't think they'll hassle you if it's like 1-2oz over the limit


----------



## jocedun (Dec 14, 2014)

4 lbs 5 oz coming at one of you ladies later this week :-o


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

I was going to make a chocolate run for my Santee's box, and then I saw the response to the question about food, and, sorry, no Moonstruck for her.  And then after I got home, I realized I completely neglected to get any extras (part of that was because I had a very specific in mind that I was going to construct a whole theme around, and I couldn't find it in the time I had, and then I just forgot about a backup).  I hope there's enough good stuff in there to compensate for that.  I really need to start buying this sort of thing throughout the year when I see it in preparation for SeSa and Midsummer.  I fail at extras.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

Mine might have too many silly extras. BUT I'm sad because I got the box all taped up and realized that I'd forgotten something. It was just a small extra but it was one I think she would have really liked! Maaaaybe I'll even save it for her birthday or something. Sigh.

Oh, and Santee, there are some things stuck throughout the box that aren't wrapped, and I hope you're okay with that! I just thought it'd be fun. They're extras and not the main gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2014)

Also, I'm so excited because after this week, I have two whole weeks off for the holidays (this is my first year not in healthcare! I'm not used to that!) and although I don't really have anything holiday-ish to do (my only real holiday celebrations this year are the little party in my class and Secret Santa) it means TIME TO WORK ON THANK YOU GIFTS FOR MY SANTA AND MY MIDSUMMER FAIRY GODMOTHER  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So excited.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 14, 2014)

Barely started. I thought I had enough paper and a big enough box, but...


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Coming to one of you!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't believe I finished wrapping -- only 4 hours until my alarm!  LOL

(I'm a night owl, so it isn't unusual to be up this late on a Sunday -- plus I somehow took a 5 hour nap earlier!)

I took a picture, but it's horrible, so I'll try again tomorrow before I seal it up and ship it!  I have one little thing left to add, but it's sitting on my desk at work.  (Smart, right?)

Night Santas!!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> IMPORTANT MOD REMINDER:  TOMORROW IS THE SHIPPING DEADLINE.  PLEASE PM YOUR TRACKING INFORMATION TO @, @, OR @MEAGANOLA.
> 
> (Why, yes, your mods *are* missing a lot of these.  Why, yes, they *are* getting concerned.  Why do you ask?)


I sent mine in on elfster and here to @allistra44


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> I sent mine in on elfster and here to @allistra44


Perfect! As long as one of us receives it, you're set. Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 15, 2014)

Just a few final reminders (I know it's kind of late, but hey): :santa:

1. Your username needs to be somewhere on the package. Return address, inside a card, written in neon letters outside of the box, whatever.

I know things got kind of confusing this year with all of the 'pre'-packages &amp; whatnot, but your username needs to be on the FINAL package that you send out. 

(If you mailed already &amp; forgot, just make sure you watch the reveal thread &amp; let your santee know who you are, please!)

2. Tracking is mandatory &amp; must be PMd to me, @@meaganola, or @mayra3. This information will not be forwarded to your santee unless you specifically ask us to. 

3. Deadline for mailing is today, December 15th. I'm hoping that anyone who needed an extension has already contacted us, but if for some reason you can't mail today please let us know ASAP. 

Admittedly a tiny bit worried because it's getting late &amp; we're still missing tracking from almost half of the participants (and as far as we're concerned no tracking=not mailed). Hoping there will be a mad post office dash after everyone is done with work for the day!  B)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2014)

As a side note to what @ said, if you have PM'd me with your tracking or another issue today and I haven't responded, don't worry! I have limited MUT abilities during the workday, and I'll take care of things when I get home from work. Thanks!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 15, 2014)

Oooh loving the Ferrero Rocher!  Come to me box of chocolate!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 15, 2014)

This is coming to one of you guys. Merry Christmas :santa:


----------



## LadyK (Dec 15, 2014)

The santa smiley cracked me up @sweetzoya   :lol:


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm lovin that smiley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my beautiful, amazing, sweet gift from @ ... currently in the middle of opening it! REVEAL COMING SOON.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

P.S. Why didn't that tag her?


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a message via Elfster that my gift was shipped and will be here next Monday! That happens to be perfect timing because I just scheduled a medical test for that day which I'm kind of nervous for and it can be painful so it will be cheer me up for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 15, 2014)

If anyone is curious what 15 lbs of SS looks like, then here it is. Ooof!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 15, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I got my beautiful, amazing, sweet gift from @ ... currently in the middle of opening it! REVEAL COMING SOON.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:
> 
> P.S. Why didn't that tag her?


fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mine does that sometimes too. I think if you put any sort of punctuation after the username, the system thinks it's part of the name &amp; doesn't tag correctly..


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 15, 2014)

Hmm I told my santee I don't need tracking so I could be surprised if she wanted me to be, but now I'm like aww man I want to stalk it! So impatient sometimes hehe


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 15, 2014)

Pssssst....check this out....



Spoiler



MY BOX IS HERE!! MY BOX IS HERE!!!! :w00t:




THANK YOU WADEDL!!!!  So the million dollar question...can I wait for Christmas morning...or do you want me to open it now???  Not sure if you knew that I was hoping to save it for Christmas...although now that it is here in my hot little hands...I'm rethinking that thought!   :laughno:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone! I think I'm caught up with all of my messages at this point, but if you sent me one &amp; I haven't responded yet, please let me know! It's possible it got buried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Also, still waiting to hear from 19 of you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 15, 2014)

BB019 said:


> Pssssst....check this out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It arrived! I knew you wanted to wait for Christmas so I left one of my favorite products unwrapped in case you wanted something little before.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got my gift from @@chelsealynn !!! Reveal coming very soon!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 15, 2014)

Ooh, I got tracking! I can't wait for Monday - and I'm actually pretty excited about receiving my gift closer to Christmas - it helps extend the magic! Now to resist looking at the tracking between now and then!

To my Santee - I didn't put notes on each of my gifts explaining why I picked them. In part because space was an issue and in part because I thought it would be fun for you to open up everything and explore - I hope this is okay!


----------



## emilylithium (Dec 15, 2014)

It is so fun looking through all the reveals. Everyone is seriously a great Santa! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 16, 2014)

I got tracking!!! My SeSa's awesome gift should be here by Thursday, woohoo!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 16, 2014)

wadedl said:


> It arrived! I knew you wanted to wait for Christmas so I left one of my favorite products unwrapped in case you wanted something little before.


Hi!  Thank you SOOOOOOO much!  I am super excited!!  You have no idea how much you did for me today.  I don't think I could have picked a better moment to receive your package if I tried!  You turned my whole day around so it ended on a high ~ you're already delivering magic!!

Also, I really truly appreciate that you don't mind if I wait until Christmas...but I'll play nice and open it FIRST THING!!  (because, you know, it's for you...I won't be racing towards my present the second my brain registers UP TIME!!! )  :w00t:

For today though, your package moved me to tears just by being there! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 16, 2014)

My gift (that I'm giving) is out for delivery! I'm so excited!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello everyone! I was hoping I'd wake up to the rest of the tracking messages, but nope. 

Still have not heard from 12 of you at all (not including those of you who asked to ship late). If you haven't messaged your tracking to me, @@meaganola, or @ yet, please do so asap. We're going to start sending PMs to people we're missing information from later this afternoon.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hello everyone! I was hoping I'd wake up to the rest of the tracking messages, but nope.
> 
> Still have not heard from 12 of you at all (not including those of you who asked to ship late). If you haven't messaged your tracking to me, @@meaganola, or @ yet, please do so asap. We're going to start sending PMs to people we're missing information from later this afternoon.


Come on guys - give the mods a break and touch base. They've been working so hard for us!! Even if you weren't able to ship yesterday, I think it would be helpful to at least provide an update. Just my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 16, 2014)

My Santee's gift is on it's way!  :drive:


----------



## pokeballssohard (Dec 16, 2014)

No tracking on elfster yet on my end. I'm really hoping that it got out yesterday or today because I'm leaving for California on the 23rd and it'll be so agonizing if I have to wait until the 29th when I get back to open up my box! lol


----------



## Dashery (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay, I have no idea who my Santa is and today it started _killing_ me. I waaant to know. I am this close to making a list and checking it twice. I'm watching, Santa.  :couch:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

If anyone needs to know what date your package is scheduled to be delivered (because of travel plans, work, whatever), let me know. 

I won't send the tracking information to you (unless your Santa asks me to), but I can at least give you the expected delivery date if there is one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 16, 2014)

I have shipping!  My santa sent a message through Elfster with tracking.  It is supposed to get here on Thursday!   :wizard:   Happy, happy, happy dance. (I really need the dancing banana here)


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 16, 2014)

My gift is here!! Woohoo!!!! @ you spoiled me rotten! I love everything. Thank you so much!

I will post in the reveal thread soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> USPS is making me nervous right now.  I shipped out my Santee's package a few days ago and there hasn't been any updates on it since the first day.  It should be delivered today or Monday.


Same here, the lack of updates is killing me.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My cat hates treats. He hates catnip. He hates wet food. He hates chicken, beef and fish.
> 
> What my cat loves? Bread. Rolls, loaves, baguettes, buns - if it is made from yeast, he acts like it is manna from Heaven. I cannot leave a loaf of sandwich bread, or bag of hamburger buns out without him ripping into them and gnawing as much as he can, evil little bread imp. :lol:


My cat refuses to eat anything thats not cat food her only exceptions are smoked salmon and tuna.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tweakabell said:


> mmmmmm present burritoooo


Completely unrelated but I love your new pic you look gorgeous!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you sweetie!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

I just sat in front of half of what may very well be THE MOST AMAZING conversation I have ever experienced on the bus.  There was a young guy -- probably nineteen -- on the bus talking on his phone to a friend of his about getting some money for some sort of vague big purchase, and then they would be set, but in the meantime, the other guy needs to find "a light skin girl with a kid" to hook up with soon because "next year, the tax return will come, and the deduction will mean a refund.  Actually, you should find a a few girls." So...  From what I could piece together, he was putting together a significant drug deal and educating this guy on the phone about how to swindle young single moms until the deal goes down.  Somethingsomething moving in together somethingsomething OH MY GOD I WANT TO WATCH A MOVIE ABOUT WHATEVER SCORE(S) THEY HAVE IN THE WORKS SO IT CAN BE ON THE SCREEN AND NOT IN REAL LIFE.  IT WOULD BE AMAZING.  On the up side, he did not reek of bongwater and/or beer.  That's a step up from a lot of guys his age on that bus line.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 16, 2014)

Coming soon to a theater near you?

He was just looking for a free ride, he never expected to find *True Love*

She was a single mom just looking to get to work on the bus, can she turn this con man into the man of her dreams? You'll laugh, You'll cry (you'll wish you'd gone to see that horror flick down the hall).

Next summers romance is

Audit of the Heart (because they're always the cheesiest thing you can think of)

Don't mind me my mind wanders......away, gets lost, never comes back

Edit: Rights owned by @@meaganola and Tweakabell......I'm lookin at you Hollywood &lt;_&lt;


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 16, 2014)

My Santa package has an approximate delivery date of tomorrow and my Santees packages were suppose to be delivered today. Crossing my fingers tomorrow is a good mail day and we get to see either or both reveals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This anticipation is driving me bonkers. Been stalking my Santee packages like a mad woman hoping they get delivered and wanting to know what my gal thinks. lol

Edit: *Sigh*, just re-checked this morning. My packag is in my state but hours away from home. Looks like tomorrow may be my magic mail day.

Edit again: How oh HOW did I not know of multiple deliveries a day. Just checked my Santee boxes and both her packages have been delivered on her front porch/door. Yay!!!!! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Dec 17, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Same here, the lack of updates is killing me.


Also same here with one of my packages... last thing it is showing is from Monday night.  Like, really??? Really??? The delivery has also been pushed back a day... it's just awful lol.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, my international package hasn't showed any updates since 25th November!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm not sure if it should as I know it left Poland already but it doesn't seem it has arrived in the US. Or it's not updating. I'm just getting SO desperate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

My gift is only 30 mins away!  With the multiple package deliveries per day now it could get here early.  I'm dying to know who my santa is!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys. The gift from my Secret Santa is out for delivery TODAY!!! (it was supposed to be tomorrow)..

I CAN'T WAIT TO FIND OUT WHO MY INCREDIBLY KIND AND GENEROUS SECRET SANTA IS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Update after work (around 4:30-5)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2014)

Yay, multiple packages I sent out Sunday that were supposed to be delivered tomorrow or Friday are actually showing as delivered or out for delivery *now*! Alas, I did not put the names of the recipients into my tracking app, so I'm not sure whether one of these packages are for SeSa or not. So someone here may or may not have goodies awaiting them!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

My gift is out for delivery!!  I have been feeling awful today so I can't wait for SeSa happiness!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay, multiple packages I sent out Sunday that were supposed to be delivered tomorrow or Friday are actually showing as delivered or out for delivery *now*! Alas, I did not put the names of the recipients into my tracking app, so I'm not sure whether one of these packages are for SeSa or not. So someone here may or may not have goodies awaiting them!


Hmm...so I post how my gift was supposed to arrive tomorrow but instead it's out for delivery today...and then directly after my post YOU write how you sent a gift to your Santee that was supposed to arrive tomorrow but is being delivered today....

ARE YOU MY SANTA?!??!?!?!?!? :santa:


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 17, 2014)

Eeee just got a notice from elfster that my gift has been delivered!! I won't be home from work until a bit later, but I'll have a reveal coming tonight!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> Hmm...so I post how my gift was supposed to arrive tomorrow but instead it's out for delivery today...and then directly after my post YOU write how you sent a gift to your Santee that was supposed to arrive tomorrow but is being delivered today....
> 
> ARE YOU MY SANTA?!??!?!?!?!? :santa:


Perhaps. Or maybe it's just as coincidental as the time this weekend that @ and I happened to be at the Shiro booth at Crafty Wonderland at the same exact moment this past Saturday. I guess we'll find out when you open that package!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

Mail came and no package.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Do not toy with me post office!  The person often does letters first and packages on a second run so hope is not lost.  I may still see my gift today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

I received a lovely thank you from my santee @@lovepink today.  Made me feel all warm and fuzzy again.  I love MUT Secret Santa.   :wub:


----------



## JC327 (Dec 17, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Also same here with one of my packages... last thing it is showing is from Monday night.  Like, really??? Really??? The delivery has also been pushed back a day... it's just awful lol.


I sent 6 packages on the same day one arrived and the other 5 have not updated past being accepted. USPS needs to stop playing with my emotions.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2014)

Santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got your packages!!!

I did see your message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! If it's okay, I'm going to wait til my birthday to open the birthday package. I had a super long day at work (it was...messy. ): We're small to begin with, and they decided to eliminate an employee's position. I feel really bad for her, but she was also sort of...not effective so I can understand the decision.)

If I have time, I will open the package all at once day. If I don't, it's going to be Sunday because I'm heading out directly after work to a friend's for the weekend, and I'll be back sunday afternoon. I really don't want to keep you hanging this time (and I'm dying of curiosity, so the photos might just end up being crappy).

Anyway, thank you so much! I'm going to do a few errands for my parents, and then hopefully I'll be back (and still have enough time to sleep...)


----------



## Dashery (Dec 17, 2014)

Omg. On elfster my Santa is _so_ in character and it is killing me. You are perfect Santa!  :wub:


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 18, 2014)

My Santa's gift has arrived, as of earlier today!! It's being held hostage at my building's package place but I will pick it up tomorrow after work, so expect a reveal from me tomorrow evening Santa!!! Thank you!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> My Santa's gift has arrived, as of earlier today!! It's being held hostage at my building's package place but I will pick it up tomorrow after work, so expect a reveal from me tomorrow evening Santa!!! Thank you!!


oh no!!! building administration holding packages is the worst. &gt;.&lt; I used to live a building where the office was only openly like 9:30-5:30, so right after I left for work and right before I got back. I was like I CAN'T JUST GET MY PACKAGES ON SUNDAY /DYING INSIDE


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 18, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> oh no!!! building administration holding packages is the worst. &gt;.&lt; I used to live a building where the office was only openly like 9:30-5:30, so right after I left for work and right before I got back. I was like I CAN'T JUST GET MY PACKAGES ON SUNDAY /DYING INSIDE


Yes! My situation is quite similar; not as strict as your former place but yeah, if I work late night (like tonight) I definitely won't be seeing my package until the next day. UGH, don't they know it's my SeSa gift!!


----------



## Dashery (Dec 18, 2014)

Eeek! It's my last day of classes and a package just showed up at my home right before my parents left! Buuuuuut, should I wait until I get back from my brother's graduation Saturday and open it then, or have my dad bring it to me and open it after my last final? I can't decide!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

It's not even 6:30 am here, and the cats have already started with the body slams.  I went ahead and got up at my usual time as if I was going to work even though I'm taking today off to go to my grandmother's funeral (and tomorrow, too, because I wasn't sure how long this was going to take, although now it sounds like Dad is planning on a one-day trip) because I didn't feel like doing my nails last night, and now they're a nice forest green suede (SquareHue revontuli) because Grandma loved to garden, and gardening means plants, and plants mean green.  If anyone there wants to snark at me about OMG GREEN NAIL POLISH AT YOUR GRANDMOTHER'S FUNERAL, they can bite my shiny metal ass.  IDEGAF.  The color means something to me, and that's all that matters. 

Similarly, I will be wearing baby blue eyeshadow (Daily Lovelies' Pensieve) because that was my gateway into makeup:  Grandma has this little eight- or ten-shade palette that I used to play with when I was six or so, and my favorite color in it was the baby blue.  I learned to love colorful eyeshadow and how to apply nail polish thanks to her.  Can you tell I'm already expecting to be given shit about my color choices?

And now I should packing my bag (phone, charger, snacks, book, etc.) to get ready for this.  Dad is driving, and it's a three-hour drive one way, so I want to be prepared to entertain myself, just like I was a kidlet.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> My Santa's gift has arrived, as of earlier today!! It's being held hostage at my building's package place but I will pick it up tomorrow after work, so expect a reveal from me tomorrow evening Santa!!! Thank you!!


Cant wait to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's not even 6:30 am here, and the cats have already started with the body slams.  I went ahead and got up at my usual time as if I was going to work even though I'm taking today off to go to my grandmother's funeral (and tomorrow, too, because I wasn't sure how long this was going to take, although now it sounds like Dad is planning on a one-day trip) because I didn't feel like doing my nails last night, and now they're a nice forest green suede (SquareHue revontuli) because Grandma loved to garden, and gardening means plants, and plants mean green.  If anyone there wants to snark at me about OMG GREEN NAIL POLISH AT YOUR GRANDMOTHER'S FUNERAL, they can bite my shiny metal ass.  IDEGAF.  The color means something to me, and that's all that matters.
> 
> Similarly, I will be wearing baby blue eyeshadow (Daily Lovelies' Pensieve) because that was my gateway into makeup:  Grandma has this little eight- or ten-shade palette that I used to play with when I was six or so, and my favorite color in it was the baby blue.  I learned to love colorful eyeshadow and how to apply nail polish thanks to her.  Can you tell I'm already expecting to be given shit about my color choices?
> 
> And now I should packing my bag (phone, charger, snacks, book, etc.) to get ready for this.  Dad is driving, and it's a three-hour drive one way, so I want to be prepared to entertain myself, just like I was a kidlet.


So sorry for your loss.  I think its sweet that you picked a nail polish and eye shadow that is meaningful to you.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's not even 6:30 am here, and the cats have already started with the body slams.  I went ahead and got up at my usual time as if I was going to work even though I'm taking today off to go to my grandmother's funeral (and tomorrow, too, because I wasn't sure how long this was going to take, although now it sounds like Dad is planning on a one-day trip) because I didn't feel like doing my nails last night, and now they're a nice forest green suede (SquareHue revontuli) because Grandma loved to garden, and gardening means plants, and plants mean green.  If anyone there wants to snark at me about OMG GREEN NAIL POLISH AT YOUR GRANDMOTHER'S FUNERAL, they can bite my shiny metal ass.  IDEGAF.  The color means something to me, and that's all that matters.
> 
> Similarly, I will be wearing baby blue eyeshadow (Daily Lovelies' Pensieve) because that was my gateway into makeup:  Grandma has this little eight- or ten-shade palette that I used to play with when I was six or so, and my favorite color in it was the baby blue.  I learned to love colorful eyeshadow and how to apply nail polish thanks to her.  Can you tell I'm already expecting to be given shit about my color choices?
> 
> And now I should packing my bag (phone, charger, snacks, book, etc.) to get ready for this.  Dad is driving, and it's a three-hour drive one way, so I want to be prepared to entertain myself, just like I was a kidlet.


I think it's sweet that you are putting thought into each small detail.   :hugs3:


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

Okay Santa, round two with my post office.  It still says package is out for delivery, so hopefully it comes today!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

IT'S HERE!!!!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 18, 2014)

My Santee's gift arrived! I hope she likes everything!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 18, 2014)

So I just got a text from my dad saying that I got a package from @@meaganola!! I am just so excited to open it. You have the most perfect timing. My BF is leaving today for a month and a half so I am pretty sad about that and this is a perfect pick me up!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 18, 2014)

My gift finally shows movement!  It kind of went the wrong direction, but I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that this 15 lbs of SS Love makes it to its destination on time!  I feel like my gift will be the FINAL reveal at this rate!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> So I just got a text from my dad saying that I got a package from @@meaganola!! I am just so excited to open it. You have the most perfect timing. My BF is leaving today for a month and a half so I am pretty sad about that and this is a perfect pick me up!


Be prepared for greatness! @@meaganola was my SS for the summertime swap and she was amazing!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 18, 2014)

My Santee's gift has been delivered. I hope she likes it.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 18, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Be prepared for greatness! @@meaganola was my SS for the summertime swap and she was amazing!


She was absolutely perfect!!! I cried when opening it! I loved every single thing!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

Yay!  *So* happy to hear it arrived!  I had some USPS shenanigans going on yesterday with another package, so I am in worry mode.

I'm home now, but Jeffrey and Tim are not, so I don't know whether I have any incoming mail or not.  I had an extremely draining day, so even if I do get something right this second, I don't think I'm going to be up to doing a reveal tonight.  I just want a shower, a Vicodin (I've been dealing with a *massive* headache since my grandmother's service.  It started as a vision thing, and those things usually don't progress to pain, but I guess the stress just triggered things), snacks, and an early bedtime.  I can deal with everything else tomorrow.  I'm thinking I'm not even going to be up to MUT tonight.


----------



## fayeX (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi ladies, where did you get tracking of gift coming to you?


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 19, 2014)

Still no updates on my gift, I'm really worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I guess it's somewhere on the way. Or maybe USPS is not going to update it at all, I don't know. I just wish it finally arrived - why is it taking so loooong?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got a message that says my package should be delivered today!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET ANY WORK DONE?

Good thing my mail comes early &amp; I'm working from home today! 

ETA: My mail usually gets here before 10, so it could literally be here any minute!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

IT'S HERE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> IT'S HERE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


reveal, reveal, reveal!!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2014)

My package is out for delivery!!!! Can't wait to get home.

Look for pics from me tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Just got a message that says my package should be delivered today!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO GET ANY WORK DONE?
> 
> ...





allistra44 said:


> IT'S HERE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol...that was fast!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't even have words for how amazing this package is.

@@ohsailor you are a seriously wonderful human. I want to give you the biggest hug right now!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld is magic!  It's taking *forever* for my photos to upload, though, and then I have to edit them, so reveal posts -- yes, multiple -- will take a while to get up!  I might have to swatch things in the meantime.  Oh, gee, the trauma!

(Side note:  *Why* doesn't Netflix have an '80s Teen Comedy category for me to go directly to?  I NEED A THEMED MOVIE MARATHON DAY, NETFLIX!)

(In completely unrelated news, yikes, we just got a FLOOD WATCH alert!)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol i was just thinking thos storm was worse than the "storm of the century" last week


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

Our storm last week was mostly wind.  Like, *all* of the wind.  The flood alert is actually scheduled to start tomorrow at around 4pm.  Which...  Weird.  "We're going to send out a warning a day and a half in advance!"  I wonder if this is why my headache has stuck around despite Vicodin, carbs, caffeine, and sleep (not in that order, but, still, all usual solutions have been tried).  I know stress brought it on, but that's over, so I'm not sure why it's still here.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> (Side note:  *Why* doesn't Netflix have an '80s Teen Comedy category for me to go directly to?  I NEED A THEMED MOVIE MARATHON DAY, NETFLIX!)


Seriously. My husband and I actually spent a long time one night trying to figure out a way to get Netflix to basically give us that category. At one point I was going to suggest looking up John Cusack  or one of the Coreys, but then License to Drive popped up. Somehow my husband had never seen that, so obviously we had to watch it because come on.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2014)

Ooooh!  The weather channel is now predicting that the 24th and 25th will have snow here!  As I am planning on staying home and watching my silly holiday movie collection, that sounds just about perfect!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

Aww, I just looked over at the kitties.  Edgar was grooming Oscar's head, and with every lick Ed took, Oz stuck out his own tongue like he was grooming something.  Except there was nothing there.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2014)

Someone has a package!!! Hope you like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Dec 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Someone has a package!!! Hope you like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh yes. Someone does. Although package is an understatement!

Head over to the reveal thread to see all the pics my SS @@puppymomofthree, thoughtfully prepared for this spoiled girl!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 19, 2014)

angienharry said:


> Oh yes. Someone does. Although package is an understatement!
> 
> Head over to the reveal thread to see all the pics my SS @@puppymomofthree, thoughtfully prepared for this spoiled girl!!


Wahoodle! So happy it got there ok!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

Over half way done with reveals already!! :santa:   :santa:   :santa:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

Admit note: Still waiting on tracking from a few of you. If you haven't messaged your tracking number to one of the mods please do so ASAP (this includes the handful of you who requested to ship later). 

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Still no updates on my gift, I'm really worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I guess it's somewhere on the way. Or maybe USPS is not going to update it at all, I don't know. I just wish it finally arrived - why is it taking so loooong?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope it just turns up. I am waiting for my santees gift to update too.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 20, 2014)

Yay!  My gift is finally in my girl's state!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was a wee bit worried after it took a slight detour, but all for naught!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone has a package out for delivery 

Here's a spoiler


----------



## msambrosia (Dec 20, 2014)

My gift from @@MissRoe is here! Reveal coming soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 20, 2014)

I got my tracking today! So excited!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 20, 2014)

My gift arrived!!! @@farrah3 thank you SOOO much!!!! I can't post a reveal yet, but I will as soon as I'm finished packing up my apt, and have time to open and appreciate everything. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 21, 2014)

It looks like my Santee had her package delivered today, yay!!!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 22, 2014)

@  Special mail delivery just arrived! I usually don't get mail until 430. I'm off of work today and nursing a sick husband, so this is fantastic timing! Thank you!!  Off to actually open it and take pretty pictures!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 22, 2014)

My Secret Santa gift is here! I was expecting it tomorrow! @@zadidoll is my santa, going to pull out the real camera for pics and open it!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 22, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> @ Special mail delivery just arrived! I usually don't get mail until 430. I'm off of work today and nursing a sick husband, so this is fantastic timing! Thank you!! Off to actually open it and take pretty pictures!


I'm so excited!! I've been tracking it and was crushed that it said switched to delivery TOMORROW! So glad it was wrong!!!

I feel like I need to do a little more explaining on why I picked a few things!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'll get to it shortly!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

My santee's gift is out for delivery!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh, my santee's gift has finally been delivered! EVERYONE CHECK YOUR MAIL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2014)

My gift is here and my Santa is @ going to pour me a glass of wine and open my gifts!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 22, 2014)

JC327 said:


> My gift is here and my Santa is @ going to pour me a glass of wine and open my gifts!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh my gosh, my santee's gift has finally been delivered! EVERYONE CHECK YOUR MAIL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





JC327 said:


> My gift is here and my Santa is @ going to pour me a glass of wine and open my gifts!


You two are so cute!


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 22, 2014)

cross posting from the reveal thread:

It's here.. It's here.. And my secret santa is @tanya0949. Thank you so much for all the gifts Tanya   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok guys, a little help. How do I post images under spoiler? I'm able to attach images to this post but not able to put under a spoiler.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 22, 2014)

sweetyzoya said:


> cross posting from the reveal thread:
> 
> It's here.. It's here.. And my secret santa is @tanya0949. Thank you so much for all the gifts Tanya   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ok guys, a little help. How do I post images under spoiler? I'm able to attach images to this post but not able to put under a spoiler.


Are you clicking "Attach this file" after uploading the photos?  If you don't, pictures can't go in a spoiler.

ETA:  Each photo has to have the "Attach this file" thing clicked, and you have to see the photo link text thing in the text editor box.  Anything not attached cannot be hidden under a spoiler.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Dec 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Are you clicking "Attach this file" after uploading the photos?  If you don't, pictures can't go in a spoiler.
> 
> ETA:  Each photo has to have the "Attach this file" thing clicked, and you have to see the photo link text thing in the text editor box.  Anything not attached cannot be hidden under a spoiler.



yeah.. it works.. thank you @@meaganola


----------



## wadedl (Dec 23, 2014)

I depotted some blushes and more shadows, there was only one casualty, a BAB blush from Ipsy that was quite bright and probably would never get used. I never expected to even half way fill a large Z-palette with items I would like to use but don't reach for but it is filling up quickly. I'm hoping it will help me use some things I like but aren't the most convenient.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 23, 2014)

My package was delivered this morning! Which is highly unusual because I never get mail this early. I'm on my way to work, but a reveal from my lovely Santa @@Shalott will be forthcoming this evening! Hopefully the work day will fly by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 23, 2014)

@@wadedl I love my Z palette because I liked the HK wild thing palette but it was GINORMOUS I never opened it up. I find I use it a lot more now that it's not hiding in a giant tin under my sink (who designs these things, I swear....)


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 23, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I depotted some blushes and more shadows, there was only one casualty, a BAB blush from Ipsy that was quite bright and probably would never get used. I never expected to even half way fill a large Z-palette with items I would like to use but don't reach for but it is filling up quickly. I'm hoping it will help me use some things I like but aren't the most convenient.


You know, I bought a z palette, but returned it because all I could think is how messy it would look if I mix and matched stuff into it, but looking at the start of your palette has me rethinking that...would love to see a pic when you fill yours up!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 23, 2014)

BB019 said:


> You know, I bought a z palette, but returned it because all I could think is how messy it would look if I mix and matched stuff into it, but looking at the start of your palette has me rethinking that...would love to see a pic when you fill yours up!


You can check out how other people's palettes have come out on the Z-Palette site:

http://zpalette.com/gallery-35/inspirations.html?fc=module&amp;module=customgallery&amp;langiso=en

And here is the user-submitted photo gallery for the UniiPalette, which I think runs smaller than most of the Z Palettes (doesn't stop them from being adorable,though!):

http://uniicosmetics.com/gallery.html

ETA: There are some pics that make me want to reach through the monitor and straighten out their palettes into some sort of order.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2014)

Santa! Thank you for the birthday wish  :wub: I'll be opening the birthday present in a bit. I just spent half an hour painting my nails so I gotta pretend at least to do work for a while hahaha


----------



## Shalott (Dec 23, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My package was delivered this morning! Which is highly unusual because I never get mail this early. I'm on my way to work, but a reveal from my lovely Santa @@Shalott will be forthcoming this evening! Hopefully the work day will fly by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhh! I am so excited! I was getting worried since USPS said it would be there yesterday. My biggest fear was that it wouldn't arrive until after Christmas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 23, 2014)

BB019 said:


> You know, I bought a z palette, but returned it because all I could think is how messy it would look if I mix and matched stuff into it, but looking at the start of your palette has me rethinking that...would love to see a pic when you fill yours up!


I think it helps to have several of the same size eyeshadows together. I was just on another thread and they mentioned these!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MiniMintPalette?ref=l2-shopheader-name







That one is now mine! Can't wait for it to get here. Now I can have my big Z-Palette and have a mini palette for my purse and I can choose what I want from the big one!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 23, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> ETA: There are some pics that make me want to reach through the monitor and straighten out their palettes into some sort of order.


And that right there is a big problem for me...I think I might be a little OCD actually.  Having a big problem with the unevenness of the layout!  LOL!  

Hmmmm...do you think it is possible to not find out you have serious OCD issues until you are in your mid 40's???  YIKES!   But then again...I haven't had all my pretties for long either, like what...6 months??  Yeah about that long, so that could be it too.  Hmmm....


----------



## wadedl (Dec 23, 2014)

BB019 said:


> And that right there is a big problem for me...I think I might be a little OCD actually.  Having a big problem with the unevenness of the layout!  LOL!
> 
> Hmmmm...do you think it is possible to not find out you have serious OCD issues until you are in your mid 40's???  YIKES!   But then again...I haven't had all my pretties for long either, like what...6 months??  Yeah about that long, so that could be it too.  Hmmm....


Maybe its that pre-made palettes are so pretty and organized. I think with you having them for only 6 months it makes it hard to take the pretties apart and put them together in a less visually appealing manner. The Urban Decay Palette needed some less sparkly things so I would rarely use it since I have more convenient complete looks The Stila eyeshadows were just two in one palette and never get reached for. The quad was bad packaging. So I am hoping to use these thing more often with the Z-palette since I liked them but they were not convenient before.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 23, 2014)

I didn't have time to take pictures yet but OH MY GOSH you guys. 

So 1) I received two Sephora packages in the mail from @@ohsailor and they're both AMAZING and I am still in shock. Things I have been lusting over fooooorever

2) I got the nicest, most thoughtful package ever from @ yesterday!!! 

Pictures of both soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love you all so darn much.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I didn't have time to take pictures yet but OH MY GOSH you guys.
> 
> So 1) I received two Sephora packages in the mail from @@ohsailor and they're both AMAZING and I am still in shock. Things I have been lusting over fooooorever
> 
> ...


And we love you, too!

Thanks for being such a good "room mother" for our SS this year!!  Shall we call you Mrs. Claus??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Maybe its that pre-made palettes are so pretty and organized. I think with you having them for only 6 months it makes it hard to take the pretties apart and put them together in a less visually appealing manner. The Urban Decay Palette needed some less sparkly things so I would rarely use it since I have more convenient complete looks The Stila eyeshadows were just two in one palette and never get reached for. The quad was bad packaging. So I am hoping to use these thing more often with the Z-palette since I liked them but they were not convenient before.


I don't think I have the heart to de-pot a couple of my larger palettes, like my Nude Tude (too cute!) or maybe Revealed (it would take up most of the zpalette) but I really want to get something to get rid of my smaller palettes (UD vegan, a couple of the little Benefit ones, a few starlooks, and maybe my Cargo quads if they're able to be depotted.) I never use them because i hate having to dig them out of my "smaller palettes" box!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 23, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Maybe its that pre-made palettes are so pretty and organized. I think with you having them for only 6 months it makes it hard to take the pretties apart and put them together in a less visually appealing manner. The Urban Decay Palette needed some less sparkly things so I would rarely use it since I have more convenient complete looks The Stila eyeshadows were just two in one palette and never get reached for. The quad was bad packaging. So I am hoping to use these thing more often with the Z-palette since I liked them but they were not convenient before.


Oh!  Good point!!  That could be it...I have to think about that.  And look, I'm a  total gazer, I loooooooooove looking at my makeup.  I am still drooling over the mystery present I bought myself from bare minerals! LOL!!  (yeah, I know how that sounds but I don't care   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I don't think I have the heart to de-pot a couple of my larger palettes, like my Nude Tude (too cute!) or maybe Revealed (it would take up most of the zpalette) but I really want to get something to get rid of my smaller palettes (UD vegan, a couple of the little Benefit ones, a few starlooks, and maybe my Cargo quads if they're able to be depotted.) I never use them because i hate having to dig them out of my "smaller palettes" box!


That's what I did with my Uni palette.  I don't think I'll be tearing apart my bigger palettes until they start to get used up.  But I put most of my singles, duos and trios into it, and it makes it so much easier to find the specific one's I want for the day.  I also put a few small sample blush and bronzers in there since I didn't like the packaging they came in.  I need to get a few more palettes to finish depotting, but I really like the size of the uni palettes, they fit perfectly in the makeup box I use.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2014)

Sigh.

Me: I'll go to bed as soon as Kitty A gets off my lap!

Kitty B: *settles on lap on top of Kitty A*

Kitty A: *climbs off lap*

Me: *sigh*

There's no point in specifying which kitty is A and which is B because they take turns doing this pretty much every single night.


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, that was interesting (and totally off topic), but while making pumpkin pie, the hand mixer blew up in my hand.  I'm okay, but geez was that startling!  It threw a big spark and dimmed the lights in the house for a second.  There's even small poka dots on my wrist near where it happened.  It could have been much worse, but now I have to make the pie by hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 24, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Well, that was interesting (and totally off topic), but while making pumpkin pie, the hand mixer blew up in my hand.  I'm okay, but geez was that startling!  It threw a big spark and dimmed the lights in the house for a second.  There's even small poka dots on my wrist near where it happened.  It could have been much worse, but now I have to make the pie by hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yikes...glad you're ok! I hope Santa brings you a new mixer!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 24, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Well, that was interesting (and totally off topic), but while making pumpkin pie, the hand mixer blew up in my hand.  I'm okay, but geez was that startling!  It threw a big spark and dimmed the lights in the house for a second.  There's even small poka dots on my wrist near where it happened.  It could have been much worse, but now I have to make the pie by hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so glad you are ok!!!  YIKES!!!  I'd be afraid of anything that plugged in if that happened to me!!  I used to go to bible study with a man who got electrocuted pretty severely, in fact it's more a miracle he survived.  He had I don't know how many volts or watts or whatever go through him...all I can remember of what he said was it was like a 1 to 2 in diameter 'beam' of electricity (he does some technical engineering stuff for Chevron, beam is the closest word I could think of from my memory of his description of the incident) and it went through his forearm and upper arm (of the same arm).  I've never seen anything so gnarly in my life.   Just has baseball sized scars left from it - otherwise he is fine. But I guess it was one of those 'if' moments...if he had been in any other position when the beam went through, it would have killed him.  Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it!

Again...so happy you are ok!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I didn't have time to take pictures yet but OH MY GOSH you guys.
> 
> So 1) I received two Sephora packages in the mail from @@ohsailor and they're both AMAZING and I am still in shock. Things I have been lusting over fooooorever
> 
> ...


That is awesome, you deserve to be spoiled!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2014)

megan27ist said:


> Well, that was interesting (and totally off topic), but while making pumpkin pie, the hand mixer blew up in my hand.  I'm okay, but geez was that startling!  It threw a big spark and dimmed the lights in the house for a second.  There's even small poka dots on my wrist near where it happened.  It could have been much worse, but now I have to make the pie by hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear that, glad you are ok.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!!  :santa:


----------



## Megan27ist (Dec 24, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Yikes...glad you're ok! I hope Santa brings you a new mixer!





BB019 said:


> I am so glad you are ok!!!  YIKES!!!  I'd be afraid of anything that plugged in if that happened to me!!  I used to go to bible study with a man who got electrocuted pretty severely, in fact it's more a miracle he survived.  He had I don't know how many volts or watts or whatever go through him...all I can remember of what he said was it was like a 1 to 2 in diameter 'beam' of electricity (he does some technical engineering stuff for Chevron, beam is the closest word I could think of from my memory of his description of the incident) and it went through his forearm and upper arm (of the same arm).  I've never seen anything so gnarly in my life.   Just has baseball sized scars left from it - otherwise he is fine. But I guess it was one of those 'if' moments...if he had been in any other position when the beam went through, it would have killed him.  Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it!
> 
> Again...so happy you are ok!





JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear that, glad you are ok.


Thanks guys.  All of the spots are gone now, they looked like tiny scorch marks so they come off with some scrubbing.  At least most of the Christmas baking was done, all that was left was the pie and some dog treats.  Yesterday, my Mom also broke the timer too, so after Christmas we're going to have to find some deals on kitchen supplies.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!!  I hope everyone has a blessed day!!!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

I opened my presents!!  Will try to get my reveal up before my family arrives....let me just say, I was SOOOOOO [email protected]@wadedl you are my Santa hero!!  And @tweakabell...I LOVE LOVE LOVE my scarf!! Soooo pretty!!!  HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY DAY!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! And to many successful Secret Santas to follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2014)

I just played a rousing game of What's That Noise?  The correct answer:  Oscar snoring on the couch.  He's a Heavy-Breathing Cat to begin with, but he breathes even heavier when he's sleeping.  Anyway.  Everyone is a winner.  I prefer this to the game played at my brother's house this morning in which everyone is a loser:  Which Dog Farted?  THERE WERE FOUR DOGS THERE.  ALL OF THEM TOOK TURNS POLLUTING THE AIR.

In unrelated news, I am utterly uninterested in buying *anything* right now.  NOT EVEN MORE SPARKLY INDIE EYESHADOW.  What is wrong with me?  I am clearly broken!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 25, 2014)

meaganola said:


> In unrelated news, I am utterly uninterested in buying *anything* right now.  NOT EVEN MORE SPARKLY INDIE EYESHADOW.  What is wrong with me?  I am clearly broken!


I'm alone at the moment, and I think I'm having the opposite feeling...like...what, no sales? No promos? Bring it on!  Hahaha! Merry Christmas!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

I do think I'm getting these boots shortly:

http://www.drmartens.com/us/Womens/WOMEN%27S-1460/p/11821010

I'm definitely getting a pair of flowered Docs in January as a birthday present to myself. It's been my plan since I got the oxblood ones in April: New Docs for my birthday! A new tradition! I'm just not absolutely positive which ones yet.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 26, 2014)

My laptop was custom built by HP in September and I want to murder it already. My desktop is the 100 year old cheap Compaq (that I had to buy asap after my previous 100 year old desktop was stolen) and I want to murder that, too. My hubby's Lenovo is boring and only has work stuff. Why do computers hate me?

If anyone mentions Mac, they are dead to me. Apple hates me more than any other electronics device in the entire world.

What is the electronics version of a black thumb? Coming from the Graphic Design student (who is changing her major, ha ha, due to unrelated stressors).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My laptop was custom built by HP in September and I want to murder it already. My desktop is the 100 year old cheap Compaq (that I had to buy asap after my previous 100 year old desktop was stolen) and I want to murder that, too. My hubby's Lenovo is boring and only has work stuff. Why do computers hate me?
> 
> If anyone mentions Mac, they are dead to me. Apple hates me more than any other electronics device in the entire world.
> 
> What is the electronics version of a black thumb? Coming from the Graphic Design student (who is changing her major, ha ha, due to unrelated stressors).


Haha, I'm going to be dead to you, but as far as computers go, Macs are the only ones that don't make me want to bash my head in (but I've had macs since I graduated high school until now). Unfortunately, my macbook died a while back (my fault, knocked a glass of water off of a dresser onto it) and I'm too poor to replace it (those things are EXPENSIVE).

I've actually found that, while I'm trying to save to replace it, a Chromebook is the most tolerable option for me! (I borrowed my mom's PC for a bit and hated it as much as ever...I just hate Windows. Everything about it. I find it so frustrating to use). THere are some inconveniences (can't run programs, only web based apps on the Chrome OS, etc) but since the most important thing for me is being able to do my various internet tasks, it's okay.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 26, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld I don't know how old your MacBook is but if you still have it they might be able to refurbish it for you. My bed fell on mine and cracked it and eventually it stopped working and for a flat fee they fixed everything. I only use Apple, my son got an F on his computer pre test since he has never used a windows machine. The last windows machine lasted 5 minutes literally and my 5 year old MacBook Pro that I gave to my stepdaughter works perfectly still. Love how all my electronics work together so well, I can send things from my phone to my computer to my kids iPads so easily. Can't wait until I can get the watch!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 26, 2014)

List me as an Apple hater. Things don't work worth crap for me, granted I haven't used their actual computers since the iMac one of those color ones like in Zoolander, but our Ipad sits uncharged right now and noone is upset and I gave my Ipod away because I hated the damn thing.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

Microsoft pissed me off with Vista so badly that I will never own another Microsoft product again.  I do use Windows at work, but only because I am required to do so.  I ran with hardcore computer snobs in my 20s, though:  They would build their own Linux boxes (frequently from spare parts about to be discarded at their jobs in University of Washington computer labs) and would only run open source software.  Oh, 1990s Seattle nerdery!  How I miss you!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 26, 2014)

I swore off Apple after I bought a Newton a thousand years ago.  (Google it for a good laugh.)

I can't believe I now have an iPhone (have had for 2 years).  I had two android phones - one was crap (Orig Droid X and an LG something) that were so wonky and unreliable.  I kept seeing how my students were all toting iPhones -- and abusing them, yet they were still working.  I figured there might be something to them.

A year later an iPad mini appeared to replace my Samsung tablet.

I don't know if I'll ever get a mac, but who knows.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 26, 2014)

I haven't actually ever OWNED a Macbook but I use them at school and I've never been impressed. My iPhone, however, I hate with the passion of a thousand fiery suns. I was actually hoping to get a new phone for Christmas, but apparently the hubs didn't understand what I meant when I said "If I have to use this phone another day, I am going to throw it out the window". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I don't hate Windows - I actually like Windows 8, barring all the insignificant flaws the developers never bothered to fix.    But Vista WAS awful, but Windows ME was even worse. Thank god for Windows XP. If it weren't for that platform I probably would have joined the Linux team.

 
Edit: I just... I can't. This machine hates me, GDI.
Edit2: Forgot to mention, I will never not be okay with the fact the RIM never was able to have a viable platform. I keep hoping for a BlackBerry comeback, but man I need my Instagram!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple lover here! Posting from my iPhone. I carry my iPod with me everywhere. My PC is on its last leg and the second it goes I will buy a Mac.

My dad, however, is a computer technician and absolutely HATES Apple products.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 27, 2014)

Ouch, well, I am so sorry for the passing of @@yousoldtheworld and @mikaglam. They will be greatly missed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nah - as much as I complain, I am an equal opportunity OS user - I just really dislike Mac is all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SeSa related, I am curious if there are still gifts floating out there? Are there international giftees (or giftees with international Santas) that we might see something from? *still excited* :lol:


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 27, 2014)

RIM makes BEASTS! Z got a Playbook for her 5th birthday, we JUST got her a transformer for XMAS and the Playbook still works even after 5 year old Z decided to "wash" it when it got dirty. We definitely got our money's worth out of that thing, it's a shame it wasn't more popular.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2014)

wadedl said:


> @@yousoldtheworld I don't know how old your MacBook is but if you still have it they might be able to refurbish it for you. My bed fell on mine and cracked it and eventually it stopped working and for a flat fee they fixed everything. I only use Apple, my son got an F on his computer pre test since he has never used a windows machine. The last windows machine lasted 5 minutes literally and my 5 year old MacBook Pro that I gave to my stepdaughter works perfectly still. Love how all my electronics work together so well, I can send things from my phone to my computer to my kids iPads so easily. Can't wait until I can get the watch!


It's like....7 years old I think (it's one of the very first batch of the aluminum unibody ones) and the price to fix it at this point wouldn't really be worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and would still take months upon months of saving up. 

I too have an iphone and am really missing the whole phone and computer synergy! I hate androids the same way I hate windows, they just feel so clunky to me!

BUT, minus the whole phone/computer cooperation, going from my mac to a chromebook was a much easier transition than going from my mac to a pc, so. I won't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh, whatever that food is it looks so good. I mean... I am near licking the screen right now. Santa, come cook for me! :lol:

ETA: Don't tell me it is like, homemade pet treats or something (and I seriously don't know how to say that without it seeming rude, but I'm not trying to be). That would tell you what the level of my homemade food is! :blush:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 27, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Oh my gosh, whatever that food is it looks so good. I mean... I am near licking the screen right now. Santa, come cook for me! :lol:
> 
> ETA: Don't tell me it is like, homemade pet treats or something (and I seriously don't know how to say that without it seeming rude, but I'm not trying to be). That would tell you what the level of my homemade food is! :blush:


 it's definitely home made, that's how amazing she is. she sent me a message a couple of days ago saying she was making something and express shipping it. I was trying to figure out what weighed so much in the box at first and it absolutely makes up half the weight. I can't even close all of it in the tin she gave me XD 
I hope you will share the recipe! it's sooo good. :9


----------



## jocedun (Dec 28, 2014)

So I may have missed it - but do we know who @ 's Santa is yet? I'm dying over here.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 28, 2014)

jocedun said:


> So I may have missed it - but do we know who @ 's Santa is yet? I'm dying over here.


I'm posting it right now!!! I love my friends and I love having them over, but getting dragged around the mall for hours is not conductive to posting reveals XD And I know I'm driving her crazy...


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Santa! just wanted to let you know I didn't forget about you! I thought my friends weren't going to come over until the 26th (today) but one of them basically asked me to pick her up on Christmas day so um. yeah. I didn't want to be rude and open everything while she was still here &gt;.&gt; but I did open some of it and am sharing the goodies with them and my family!!! I've been good and I didn't open the last card yet (I will when I have the chance to kick everyone out of my room and take pictures) but for now, know that people are enjoying your nummy goodies! (and I have a feeling I know who you are but I will be good and not peek!) here's a preview, uploaded in my phone, so hopefully they won't take up too much space....
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful
> 
> ...


That looks delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 28, 2014)

So much to catch up on the last few days have been super busy talking to family and plenty of naps in between due to the time difference. We have been trying to watch The Hobbit for the past week but keep missing it due to naps hoping we actually watch it today.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 28, 2014)

BB019 said:


> OH!!! Now I get it!! Thanks!!  I thought if no one figured out who's who - we'd spill on a particular -set - time when it got closer to Christmas.  Actually, at first I thought that is what the 'reveal' thread was. :blush2:





BB019 said:


> I feel compelled to note, in my defense, that @'s Santa didn't put their MUT name on the package!! LOL!!  I'm still learning...first time here! Hahahaha!  But I get it now.
> 
> But I want to thank all of you.  I love my newfound passion for makeup, I love watching my wrinkles go away a tiny bit at a time by following a skin care routine and doing my masks etc...and I love chatting on here and finding out about new things!
> 
> And now all that involves PRESENTS!!  I don't know what could be better!!





BB019 said:


> But if I put my MUT name on the outside of the box...my giftee will know who their Secret Santa is.  I think I'm missing something!!


Auugh!!!!!! You were so sneaky!!!! 

Kudos on the job well done! Santa should probably hire you on as a consultant.


----------



## slinka (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm sad I wasn't able to participate this year, but it's neat to see all of the excitement and happiness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 29, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Auugh!!!!!! You were so sneaky!!!!


Oh yeah!  hahaha...I thought I was going to get in trouble, then I thought 'well what is the point of a SS if they know who you are?'  But slowly I got up to speed on how it worked...LOL!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Dec 30, 2014)

I was typing a response to Birchbox regarding the Gap $10 off coupon SNAFU (they gave me 100 BB points) and when I typed my closing, I typed:

Thank youu!

And for some reason, I can't stop ROFLMAO!!!

 :rotfl:    :laughno:    :rotfl:    :w00t:   :w00t:    :rotfl:   :laughno:    :rotfl:


----------



## angienharry (Jan 31, 2015)

Sad panda here


----------



## rachel4207 (Oct 4, 2015)

is there gonna be a 2015 secret santa? I cnat find anything on it. Thanks


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 4, 2015)

rachel4207 said:


> is there gonna be a 2015 secret santa? I cnat find anything on it. Thanks


Yes there is! Thanks for asking. We had mentioned it in the current Circular Swap thread but not here yet. I'll open a thread about it.


----------

